# Hair Growth and Weight Loss Challenge 2014



## BGT (Dec 26, 2013)

*Some of you  ladies were asking about this challenge so here it  is! This is for ladies who are both growing their hair long and want to  lose weight. Contrary to popular belief, healthy hair and healthy body  are not mutually exclusive!*

* Like this post if you want to enter the challenge and I'll update the thread.

@ajacks
@ajargon02
@All4Tris
@AmiJay
@ArinaDonne
@Barbie83
@blackeyes31626
@BGT
@BmoreCoco
@BranwenRosewood
@brookse2
@BronxJazzy
@Bunnyhaslonghair
@**camilla 
@Chrissy811
@Ceemarie82
@ckisland
@cllncindy
@**cutiebe2 
@cynd*
*@Dabaddest 
@DivineNapps1728
@D.Lisha
@EnExitStageLeft
@Evallusion
@faithVA
@Froreal3
@GettingKinky
@Golden75
@HairPleezeGrow
HappyAtLast
@IronButterfly
@JassyMo
@jennwantslonghurr
@KaramelDiva1978
@Kareha
@Kerryann
@lacreolegurl
@ladybug71
@levette
@MangaManiac
@my1goodnerve
@myfaithrising
@Ms_CoCo37
@Nightingale
@pettymetty
@sharifeh
@shortdub78
@sj10460
@SkySurfer
@SunySydeofLyfe
@surecutie
@Veeology
@Whimsy
@xu93texas
@xxinsanexxchels

*​


----------



## BGT (Dec 26, 2013)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, co-washing, bunning, sew-ins, roller sets  

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 188 
Goal Weight: 155 
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: build my booty, lose the back fat and flatten my tummy 
How you will achieve goal: I use My Fitness Pal to calculate my perfect  caloric intake, which is 1280. I'm also making the goal to exercise 45+ min, 4-5 days a week. I love lifting weights and can't wait to get my muscles  back!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm down:


*Hair Goals*

Current Length: NL Barely SL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL grazing APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 B/C
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling mostly wiggin' it.

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 130
Goal Weight: 125-130
Current Dress Size: 0
Goal Size: 0
Fitness Goal: I fluctuate between 125 and 135 pounds.  (I'm 5'7)  I'm not looking to loose weight but I certainly need to tone up.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 26, 2013)

I need some inspiration!

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2014 Goal Length: I swear if I don't see APL (at least!) by the end of 2014, I'm going to need to be medicated.  
Texture: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, bunning, intense protective styling (mostly using my scarves as protection)

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 180-ish
Goal Weight: 145
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 10-12
Fitness Goal: burn fat/cellulite, build lean muscle.
How you will achieve goal: By making life changes rather than target weight goals. Exchanging a high fat/sugar diet for more protein, fruits and vegetables. Rather than going all balls out at the gym and getting bored, going to make daily exercise as routine as brushing my teeth. Going to start slow so I don't get frustrated and quit. Keep my diet simple so I don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2014 Goal Length: Full APL glazing BSB 
 Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural Hair type: 4 A
How you will achieve goal: low manipulation, HYH; sewn-ins, box braids, vitamins and lots of water

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 158 Goal Weight: 135 Current Dress Size:6/8 (okay I'm squeezing into my 6's) Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: flatten my tummy and tone arms
How you will achieve goal: Daily cardio for 30mins and light strength training 3xs a week. vegetarian diet, eliminating all starch and drinking a gallon of water a day.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Marking my spot. Seriously need to be in here.

Hair Goals

Current Length: SL
2014 Goal Length: APL  
Texture: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: protective styling, DC-ing consistently, daily moisturization and sealerization

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 180-ish
Goal Weight: 130-140
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 8/10
Fitness Goal: burn fat/cellulite, build lean muscle, get stronger
How you will achieve goal: Make exercise a priority, cut dairy, sugar, empty carbs.  Stop eating any thing and every thing till I bust!  And again, exercise consistently.  Choose a healthy life style.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, I need to be in here for this challenge.  Here are my stats:

Current Length: between SL and APL
2014Goal Length: Full APL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4b/4c
How you will achieve goal:  More protective styling, finding a regimen that works and sticking to it, feeding my hair (and body) well from the inside out

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 169
Goal Weight: 135
Current Dress Size: 10/12
Goal Size: 4/6
Fitness Goal: get to 25% body fat, I thing that will take care of everything.  My body shape is not bad, I just have too much of everything
How you will achieve goal: I will work out (cardio and weights at least 4 days a week.  I will also start monitoring my eating, making sure that I get enough protein and veggies and not load up on carbs like I usually do.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 27, 2013)

*Hair Goals*
*Current Length:* nearly BSB
*2014 Goal Length:* Full MBL or grazing WL 
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* relaxed
*Hair type:* 3cish, 4a, 4b
*How you will achieve goal:* weekly DC, cowashing, bunning, flexirod sets, stretching 12-16 weeks

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
*Current Weight:* 190
*Goal Weight:* 140-145
*Current Pant Size:* 16  
*Goal Size:* 8-10
*Fitness Goal:* lose most (hopefully all) of my back rolls and gut; building a nice curvy booty; being hour glass-ish; being able to walk briskly 2 miles with no problem
*How you will achieve goal:* #1- Learning consistency 
Phase 1: cook, no junk/crap food, cut out sugar, 90% gluten free + walking as primary form of exercise
Phase 2: cook from scratch, 80% Primal + ABS Diet exercises
Phase 3: 95% Primal, intermediate fasting + ABS Diet exercises + HIIT


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm in!


*Hair Goals*
Current Length: Grazing BSL
2014 Goal Length: Full BSL, grazing MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 B
How you will achieve goal: Mostly crochet braids and buns

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
Height: 5'4''
Current Weight: 152 ish
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: UK size 10
Goal Size: UK size 6
Fitness Goal: Workout 4-5 times a week, split between cardio and strength
Eating three meals a day, minimal snacks works best for me   I love my shape, I just want to be a smaller version of it.


----------



## ArinaDonne (Dec 27, 2013)

This is a good Challenge.  I love this and I do believe that when you are healthy inside, then it will show in your skin, nails, and hair.

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Grazing BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural 
Hair type: 4A (Maybe a mixture but I am not sure)
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, no heat/little heat, moisturize and seal, sticking with a regimen

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 205
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: Flatten my tummy, tone legs and arms 
How you will achieve goal: Juicing vegetables and fruits daily, walking daily, exercising, eating meals that are portioned


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

Holding my spot. I'm sick right now but will update before the weekend is out.

*Hair Goals *
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: Full SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: The first thing is to nail down a regimen. I need to figure out how to moisturize and seal my hair. I know I will stick to it once I figure it out. I will be wigging it for a while until I figure it out.

*Weight/Fitness Goals *
Current Weight: 158
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal:
I will do yoga at least 3x a week and as the weather allows I will walk 2 miles a day, 5 days a week.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 27, 2013)

I would like to join. 

Hair Goals
Current Length: grazing BSL
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: coarse loose 4b/relaxed
How you will achieve goal: relax more often every 13 weeks, rinsing hair and condition ends only 2x a week, air drying, bunning, flexirod sets and trimming to even up my hair... May have to bite the bullet and go to a salon if my Crea clip fails. Oh yeah start a solid vitamin regimen. 

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 260... Lord Help Me! Lol
Goal Weight: 140
Current Dress Size: 22
Goal Size: dress size 5/ 7 in some pants I got a dunk lol

Fitness Goal: I want to work up to Insanity/ I want to build lean muscle/ I want to run a 10k/ I want to learn to swim/ I want to practice beginning yoga for flexibility

How you will achieve goal: First, I want to give myself an entire year; 10 pounds a month. I will also set mini goals every three months to refresh my diet and exercise regimen. 
1. Clean eating 
-I brought a nutribullet and will follow the six week plan initially 
-I will eat what I want only on the holiday (one holiday per month absolutely no fast food/processed foods) 
2. Gym membership to planet fitness with personal trainer: I stated out walking and riding a bike already!
3. Home workouts: pinterest will be my best friend for this www.pinterest.com/jennfbaby85 if you want to follow me.
-I brought 5lb weights for beginning lifting and I still have Hip hop abs and Turbo jam from when I used to workout.
-I would like to start my first round of Insanity by June 30
4. Track everything! Water, workouts, calories, supplements everything myfitnesspal: jennbabydoll add me 
5. No matter what do some type of exercise everyday
6. Motivation from my sister, my vision board on pinterest and of course you guys!
7. I'm not opposed to prescription diet pills for only 3 months to help build healthy habits and raise metabolism, but I really want to do it on my own first... giving myself 3 months. 

I really feel positive about this and actually I need some control in my life ever since my father past away suddenly last year. I just feel like his death was out of my hands and there was nothing I could do about it. I also had an emergency surgery this year which left me feeling out of control with my body as well.  As a result, I let many things slip. So, here is my chance to make it right.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a nutribullet as well , hopefully this will make it easier to get more fruits and vegetables in my diet.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2013)

Back later to add my stats!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2013)

I gained so much weight while on vacation  and my hair definitely needs attention. I am starting my new eating plan today. All the junk food has to go and back to portion sizes.  I'm too sick today to do my hair though. That will have to wait.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: BSB/BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL and dare I say grazing WL?
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3C 
How you will achieve goal: Low manipulation/protective styles, mud wash, co-w ash, homemade DCs and oils, water, water, water!

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 199 
Goal Weight: 155 
Current Dress Size: 14/16
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: lose the back/thigh/tummy fat and gain a nice waistline. 
How you will achieve goal: healthy diet of green smoothies (I love my NutraBullet!), kefir smoothies, fish, chicken, fruits, veggies, nuts, and water. I hate conventional exercise, but I will look for something that works for me and my lazy self.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 27, 2013)

*Hair Goals* 
Current Length: *Grazing BSL*
2014 Goal Length: *Full BSL or Grazing MBL*
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: *Relaxed*
Hair type: *4B*
How you will achieve goal: *12-16 week stretches, Bunning, Braids, Regular 'poo washes, Co-Washes, Regular DC's, Nightly M&Sing sessions, Supplemental Intake, and Increased Water Intake *
***************
Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight:* 160 *
Goal Weight: *140-145 *
Current Dress Size: *9/10* 
Goal Size: *6 *
Fitness Goal: *Loose my tummy, Tone up, and maintain an overall lifestyle that's dedicated to healthy living.*
How you will achieve goal: *I plan to engage in a mixture of Cardio and Strength exercises 4-5x's a week via "Nike Kinect Fitness".  I also plan on incorporating all natural veggie and fruit smoothies into my diet, while upping my water intake from 2.2-Liters/day to 1-Gallon/day.*


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2013)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Grazing BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural 
Hair type: 4B
How you will achieve goal: Protective styling (braids, wigs etc), dc, oil, inversion method, vitamins 

Weight/Fitness Goals[/U] 
Current Weight: 203
Goal Weight: 156
Current Dress Size: IDK but a large sounds about right
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: Get lean and tone whole body
How you will achieve goal: Exercise 5 days a week (ate Bo, T25, Insanity, Kettlebells etc), up my protein, juicing, I also want to try herbalife


----------



## my1goodnerve (Dec 27, 2013)

I was so excited that I clicked on the wrong year and entered the 2013 challenge.  Which probably means I should have done this last year.  But anyway, here are my stats...


Current Length: between SL and APL
2014Goal Length: Full APL (but I ain't saying no to BSL if it happens)
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4a/4b
How you will achieve goal: Hiding my hair with weaves/better overall hair practices/ and no more setbacks due to laziness.  I have a very simple reggie that works when I stick with it.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 185 (GASP! I'm way too short for this weight.)
Goal Weight: 120-130
Current Dress Size: 14/16
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal:to keep up with my daughter when she's working out
How you will achieve goal:cooking healthy meals and taking leftovers to work.  No more running out for junk and a quick fix.  I'm currently an emotional eater, and I'd rather be an emotional walker.  I will start by lifting weights in the morning before work and walking 1 1/2 miles to the bus stop after work instead of taking the subway home.  As the weather changes I'll walk farther.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 27, 2013)

BGT said:


> Some of you  ladies were asking about this challenge so here it  is! This is for ladies who are both growing their hair long and want to  lose weight. Contrary to popular belief, healthy hair and healthy body  are not mutually exclusive!
> 
> Like this post if you want to enter the challenge and I'll update the thread.



Holding my spot till I am home


----------



## ckisland (Dec 28, 2013)

I took official end of the year/starting hair pics tonight, and my back shots OMG!!! I actually had to do a double take. I was already fat, but this holiday eating pushed me over the edge  . I'm excited to start tomorrow and I'm excited to be done with this weight . I'll post my official start weight tomorrow.

Hair related
I cut off the last of my raggedy ends yesterday! I'm full CBL now and I kinda like it .

Here's a hair shot/ back roll shot combo


----------



## ajacks (Dec 29, 2013)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Grazing APL
2014 Goal Length: Full BSL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4A
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, NJoy Growth oil, sew-ins, wigs

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 188
Goal Weight: 135
Current Dress Size: 10/12 
Goal Size: 6/8
Fitness Goal: Flatten tummy; smaller waist; slim down thighs; go down 1-2 cup sizes
How you will achieve goal: My Fitness Pal; Drink more water; Portion Control; High Protein; NO FAD DIETS; Work-out at least every other day for 45 minutes - 1 hour


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 29, 2013)

Hair Goals:
Current Length: MBL/grazing WL
2014 Goal Length: Full WL/grazing WHIP length
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural 
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: continue to wash-n-go regularly and incorporate more protective styling - more braidouts on stretched hair

Weight/Fitness Goals:
Current Weight: 173 
Goal Weight: 143-150 
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: tone, redefine my waist, get rid of my pooch and back fat.
How you will achieve goal: Exercise 30 min, a min. of 5 days a week, eat clean


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in!!

*Hair Goals: *
*Current Length:* APL/grazing BSL
*2014 Goal Length:* Full MBL 
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* relaxed
*Hair type:* 4A 
*How you will achieve goal:* weaving it up, regular washing/DCing. hard protein every 3 months (between installs)

*Weight/Fitness Goals *
*Current Weight:* 261
*Goal Weight:* 180
*Current Jean Size:* 18 
*Goal Jean Size:* 14 (these hips aint goin nowhere ) 
*Fitness Goal:* shape and slim legs, flatten stomach and trim waist
*How you will achieve goal:* Intermittent fasting, limiting wheat and sugar, green smoothies, gallon of water daily, cardio/weights several times a week
________________


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok girls, I decided to begin today since it is Monday. I will enjoy new years dinner but still track my eating and not go crazy. 

So I started my hip hop abs workout and stretched this morning.  This first week I dedicated to drinking 8 cups of water single everyday. I'm so bad at drinking water so it's my little mini challenge.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 31, 2013)

It's 2014....AND WE'RE OFF LADIES!
I will try and weigh is every wednesday.
My first weight is 152lbs .

Hair is in crochet braids to allow for workouts and retention!


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, here we go, my official first weigh in: 171lbs, with I was 169 a week ago. Ok, I'm not gonna obsess, I have to start tracking, obviously I have no idea how much I'm really eating.   Oan, my hair is in mini twists and doing very well.  I'm still trying to nail a regimen and get a few staples that I'll stick with, the search continues. .


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was going to weigh tonight, but will wait till tomorrow.  Will def hit the treadmill! 

Haven't done anything to my hair, scarf been on all day.  Will wash tomorrow, and practice some roll tuck pun styles. 

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2014)

Official start weight: 194.4 

I've officially reached the highest weight of my life. I will never ever see this side again . 

Going grocery shopping, though I have a bunch of wholesome stuff sitting in my cabinets. I just need to up my smoothie supplies and get some meats, and I'm good.

My hair's doing really well. I had an issue for scalp flaking, but that's cleared up . Haven't washed in 7 days, and my hair still looks good and is moisturized. I also picked up the new GF leave-in  and I'm thinking about getting the rest of the line, but I won't. . . I think.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 1, 2014)

ckisland

Hey, I'm glad your scalp cleared up  do you think its a reaction from your relaxer? Just wondering.  I had dandruff issues too that cleared up since I started my journey but I still get itchy scalp every now and again. 

Try not to feel sad about your weight. Sometimes, personal issues have to hit us hard in order for us to make a real change. I'm also at an all time high for my weight and it sucks. But your current weight is my 6 month goal if that makes you feel better lol.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 1, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length:apl  
2014 Goal Length: Mbl
 Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: Wearing protective styles. Washing once every two weeks. Deep condition with every wash. 
 
Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 263
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 22
Goal Size: 13
 Fitness Goal: To work out at least 30 min a day 6 days a week. Eat right. And ultimately get and stick to a fitness regimen.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2014)

IN (For Real This Time) Will Be Back With Stats....


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 1, 2014)

So today I weighed in at 160.8lbs. Last night I completed day 2 of my Nike kinect fitness program (the program goes for 4 weeks).
In addition to working out rigorously I'm also doing a mini "no-sugar" challenge for this month, so we'll see how this goes!

Hair: I've done nothing new to my hair except M&Sealed it last night and tied it up in a scarf.

Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, I've reset my MyfitnessPal.com ticker to reflect my start date and weight as of today, and here is my starting hair pic (note the meaty arms, bubble bum and back boobs).


----------



## surecutie (Jan 1, 2014)

Excited for this one!!

Hair Goals
Current Length: APL
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural/texlaxed ends
Hair type: no clue!
How you will achieve goal: bunning, regular washing/DCing. Moisturizing my ends, drinking water, working out, taking vitamins 

Weight/Fitness Goals  
Current Weight:  198
Goal Weight: 140
Current Jean Size:  don't wear jeans but my slacks are 18
Goal Jean Size: 10
Fitness Goal: lose this gut, lift this butt, and shape up!
How you will achieve goal: tracking calories via MyFitness Pal, eliminating refined sugar and limiting non-complex carbs.  Drinking 90-100 oz water daily and juicing. Ordered Insanity and I'm going to do that as well.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 1, 2014)

I am in.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2014)

Completed My First Workout tonight. I also had nothing but water today to drink and I feel fabulous. I'm committing myself wholeheartedly to this challenge. I Bulls**tted the last one, but this year thangs' have GOT to gets better. 
*
My Plan Of Action...
 *


 I plan to take healthy snacks to work DAILY! Our snack machines are filled to the brim with CRAP!
 I plan to de-clutter my spaces (Car, House, Classroom...EVERYWHERE I AM BASICALLY) to optimize my results. (A tip I got from my homie @demlew)
 I'm not drinking ANY soda. If I crave it that much then I will pick up some Sparkling Water and substitute that instead.
 Invest in a nice lunch bag (to carry to work).
 Exercise major portion control.
 Lurk in the Health/Fitness Section More Often
 _(Will Update this list as the challenge rolls on)
_ *
As for my Stats....*

*Hair Goals:*
Current Length: Full BSL (Recently chopped from MBL)
2013 Goal Length: WL
Hair Type: Transitioning To Natural
Hair type: Type 4 (I think), Fine Strand, High Density, Normal to High Porosity
How you will achieve goal: Become consistent with my vitamins, Maintain this low-heat regimen Ive grown accustomed to and to up my water/veggie/fruit intake.
*My Hair as of December 28th, 2013 (Day of My Chop)*:




​ *
Weight/Fitness Goals*
Current Weight: WELP!.......312. 8 pounds heavier then I was last year..I should be ashamed, but I'm more motivated then anythang'....LEH'GO 
Goal Weight: Short-Term: (June 2014) 262 pounds....... Long-Term: (December 2014) 200-212 pounds
Current Dress Size: 24
Goal Size: 14/16
Fitness Goal: My goal is to be as fabulous on the outside as I feel on the inside. I'm a happy-go-lucky person, but that 2nd and 3rd person I'm lugging around is weighing me down 

_(Will come back and Update Body Pics later)_


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 1, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Full SL
2014 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: 4B 
How you will achieve goal: Rollersetting, maybe wigging it

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 195
Goal Weight: ?????
Current Dress Size: 16 linebacker
Goal Size:  To be able to fit back into my clothes.  
Fitness Goal:  To live a healthy lifestyle.  Currently I work out using Fitness Blender on yt.  The hard part for me is eating healthy.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 1, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Full SL
2014 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed
Hair type: 4B 
How you will achieve goal: Rollersetting, Hairfinity, Inversion, Stretching.  

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 195
Goal Weight: ?????
Current Dress Size: 16 linebacker
Goal Size:  To be able to fit back into my clothes.  
Fitness Goal:  To live a healthy lifestyle.  Currently I work out using Fitness Blender on yt.  The hard part for me is eating healthy.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 1, 2014)

Completed 3rd workout this week. So sore lol i think I will walk and stretch tomorrow. I've been drinking 8 cups of water but truthfully it's been hard.  Does anyone know where you can get one of those water pitchers that infuse fruit into the water?


----------



## JassyMo (Jan 2, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length:apl 
2014 Goal Length: FULL APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural 
Hair type: 4a, fine
How you will achieve goal: Simplicity, low manipulation, protective styles

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 146.8
Goal Weight: first- 135, final 130
Current Dress Size: 4 (which is very fitted, yet size 6 is too big ugh)
Goal Size: not too tight 4
Fitness Goal: squats, abs with stability ball, push ups and walk/ run when I can
Toned body


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 2, 2014)

Hair Goals  Current Length:sl
 2014 Goal Length: Apl
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Relaxed 
Hair type: 4a/b 
How you will achieve your hair goals: minimize direct heat, low manipulation styling, DCing regularly and m&s  

Weight/Fitness Goals  
Current Weight: 178 
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 10 
Goal Size: 8 maybe a 6
Fitness Goal: eat clean and exercising 4 days a week


----------



## ladybug71 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: Somewhere between past SL and full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 4 B/C 
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, deep conditioning, self-trims, sew-ins, wigs, two-strand twists.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 180
Goal Weight: 155
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: lose 20-25 lbs, TONE muscle, more defined abs, and have better energy overall. 
How you will achieve goal: Get my *** back to the gym, get back into Zumba class, weight lifting, cleaner eating.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 2, 2014)

Took my hairfinity vitamins this morning and did 30 mins of cardio.
This evening I'm taking an abs class at my gym


----------



## cynd (Jan 2, 2014)

This challenge is exactly what I need. I'm in:

*Hair Goals*
Current Length: APL but thin with problem areas (crown)
2014 Goal Length: Somewhere between APL and BSL and thicker with measurable progress in problem areas
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed
Hair type: 4 B/C (I think, not really into hair typing though)
How you will achieve goal: frequent steaming, dcing, low heat, vitamins, ayurvedic oils, etc.

*Weight/Fitness Goals* 
Current Weight: 158
Goal Weight: 125-130
Current Pants Size: 8-10 
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: rid my small frame of the extra burden I'm making it carry, say goodbye to back fat and find my waistline. 
How you will achieve goal: hold myself accountable for consistently exercising and eating right.  Continue eating mostly proteins, vegies and fruits.  Work on drinking more water


----------



## levette (Jan 2, 2014)

Count me in

Hair Goal
 Current length- apl
Goal length- mid back length
Hair type :4a/b
Regime; using half wigs as much as possible, or pinning up my hair into an undo,  washing 1-2x  week Shea moisture shampoo, jbco 1x weekly,  conditioning and then air drying and braiding into 2 plaits to pin up under my half wig, using gnc hair skin nail vitamins for growth

Weight goals
Current weight- 160 1bs
Goal weight- 148 1bs.  I plan to exercise 4x a week alternating cardio and strength. Reduce snacking , using my fitness app to count calories


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 2, 2014)

Just purchased the Shaun T's Rocking Body System from Beachbody. It was only $29 (Including tax and shipping). I can't wait till it gets here


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 3, 2014)

I just completed a fitness blender Pilates/HIIT Cardio workout. I took my hair vitamins, drank 16 oz of water and I'm currently sipping on a green smoothie.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft I was just watching that commercial last night haha.  I was thinking I wonder what this workout is like but I already started hip hop abs. It looks more fun with better music.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 3, 2014)

So I wanted to make a run to the market and better health store but it's cold as Santa's [email protected] outside. Maybe I'll go in few hours. I live in Michigan and can't remember it being this cold since I was a kid.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

Im not an official challenger, but I will be checking in from time to time. I had my son 4 months ago so I need to lose 30lbs of baby weight. Im 164 right now and my goal is to get in the 130s


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

My first mini goal is to lose 10lbs by March and grow an inch of hair. Current length apl. I do 30 mons of cardio and strength training 3 times a week. My biggest problem is eating junk. I find it hard to resist cravings. Especially when Im bored or stressed. Im a little bit of both today


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 3, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: EL&NL
2014 Goal Length: SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: 
Hair type: 3C/4A 
How you will achieve goal: Frequent cowashing, hairfinity, Liquid Gold, and regimen built products.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 210 
Goal Weight: 120-160 (depends what it looks like on my frame)
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: Rihanna I'm 5'7 same height as RiRi.
Fitness Goal: tighten and tone and obviously
will add my photo shortly I gotta figure out how to get it on here without it being sideways.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking In....

Today was a good day. Iate breakfast and lunch and had 1 snack in between. I ate about 2 1/2 hours ago, but still have that "full" but not stuffed feeling. 

I seriously need to reverse my food related thought processes. 

I tend to equate being "stuffed" with being "full". I think once I become accustomed to this feeling I'll be able to beat the fat even more . 

@jennwantslonghurr

Girl I cannot wait to get it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

I just did 20 mins on the stationary bike and 10 minutes of pilates. Now I feel lightheaded. Im done for the day


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 3, 2014)

Been doing ok so far. At least I haven't binged. I want to go for a run tomorrow morning and try to better my eating.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 3, 2014)

This year hasn't gotten started for me yet . BUT I have my groceries in order. I'm going to freeze my berries tonight or tomorrow, make my meal plan for the week, and I plan to start Sunday morning bright, early and with a good breakfast .


----------



## BGT (Jan 3, 2014)

Since I'm lifting heavy weights this year, I'm going to focus more on inches and less on weight loss. Taking some measurements in the morning. Here's my weekly workout schedule. If anybody would like to know the specific workouts, let me know and I'll post or PM! I'm working with a friend who is studying to be a PT and he's keeping up with my workouts and diets.

Sunday: REST
Monday: lower body + cardio
Tuesday: cardio
Wednesday: REST
Thursday: upper body + cardio
Friday: cardio
Saturday: abs + cardio

Here are my meal combinations:

Breakfast
Eggs and bacon
Whole wheat bagel/cream cheese or waffle/honey and fruit
Peanut butter, banana and protein smoothie
Green smoothie

Snacks
Fruit
Pure Protein bars (very low in sugar and high in protein = perfect combo)
Wine 

Lunch/Dinner
Lean ground turkey/beef, salmon, tilapia, chicken, tuna and brown rice and veggie (usually broccoli, spinach and/or salad)
Peanut butter, banana and protein smoothie

I drink 4-700 ml bottles of water a day, which is ~96 oz or 12 cups. I give myself one full cheat meal per week. By full, I mean a burger combo with regular soda or pizza or sushi or Mexican. I gotta live. 

Pics:


----------



## ajacks (Jan 3, 2014)

Starting Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred Today.  Also doing the 30 Day Squat and Abs Challenges.  So I am moving in the right direction with the exercising.  Not doing so well with the food yet. 

As far as hair, haven't done much but I am taking my multi-vitamin and iron supplements again.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Ladies,


I'm doing better with both hair and eating although I really have to get on board with the exercise. I'm drinking more water which is better than the no water I was drinking. I am also using my nutribullet to make green smoothies.  I replace one meal a day with it and I'm liking it.  I'm working on getting my portions under control, I bought a food scale so ill start weighing and measuring my food to get and stay on track.  I signed up for my fitness pal and spark people.  I log on religiously for a couple of weeks and then it all falls apart.  I'm going to start again, it definitely kept me focused.

On the hair side, I had a snow day!!  So I used it to finish taking down my mini twists, gave myself the full treatment from prepoo to oil rinse.  I reinstalled the mini twists and set into Bantu knots to style.  I'm liking this style and it keeps me from over manipulating my hair.  I'm going to try and ride with these throughout the winter.


----------



## brookse2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Chin length
2014 Goal Length: Full APL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 C
How you will achieve goal: Twist outs, box braids, deep conditioning 2x week, up for more suggestions

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 168 
Goal Weight: 149 
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 8 
Fitness Goal: RUN (not walk) a 5K, lose the back fat/muffin top, shape legs 
How you will achieve goal: Lose it app, limit sodium intake (hypertension). Zumba, 5K training, Pinterest quickie workouts


----------



## BGT (Jan 4, 2014)

Measurements 

Bust: 39.5
Waist: 33
Lower Belly: 41 
Hip: 45
Thigh; L: 26.5; R: 26
Arm, L: 13; R: 12.5


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2014)

ajacks I have been having 30 day shred for over a year and I still havent done it  I think im going to bellydance tonight for cardio and do some weights afterwards to tone my arms


----------



## surecutie (Jan 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> ajacks I have been having 30 day shred for over a year and I still havent done it  I think im going to bellydance tonight for cardio and do some weights afterwards to tone my arms



Same here with 30 day shred    I think I'm going to commit to doing that for the next 30 days and then tackle insanity after that...and after I get my tax refund to buy the whole program


----------



## ajacks (Jan 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> ajacks I have been having 30 day shred for over a year and I still havent done it  I think im going to bellydance tonight for cardio and do some weights afterwards to tone my arms





surecutie said:


> Same here with 30 day shred    I think I'm going to commit to doing that for the next 30 days and then tackle insanity after that...and after I get my tax refund to buy the whole program



I have had it for awhile as well, but I've never completed it.  Hopefully I do better this go round.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate how big I've gotten.  Looking at this picture, at how big my back is?  No bueno.  So I'm going to make sure I check in 5 days a week with my exercise.  I feel like my hair is coming along, but I need to focus on losing weight.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 4, 2014)

ajacks, Prettymetty, surecutie,  I have 30 Day Shred as well.  It was okay, but I love love FitnessBlender on youtube.  They have different videos to choose from.  I do low impact because I have a bad knee, with different times ranging from 15mins to an hour.  No music, just the guy talking.  Check them out.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2014)

Prettymetty

I was looking into Bellydance Fitness DVD's (because I refuse to go to a gym.....ain't nobody got time for that). What would you recommend?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2014)

Daily Check In for Yesterday....

I did pretty good yesterday. Until I went to sleep woke up and seen two granola bar wrappings on my dressor. I absolutely HATE being a sleep eater. I have got to get this under control.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

I have bellydance workouts from World Dance New York. I have Lucsious, Hard Candy, Love Potion and First Steps. I plan to get Diamond Cut later this month. They have 2-3 minute previews of almost all the videos on the website.

http://worlddancenewyork.com/


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I have bellydance workouts from World Dance New York. I have Lucsious, Hard Candy, Love Potion and First Steps. I plan to get Diamond Cut later this month. They have 2-3 minute previews of almost all the videos on the website.
> 
> http://worlddancenewyork.com/



Thanks Girl!


----------



## MangaManiac (Jan 5, 2014)

*Hair Goals *
*Current Length:* Just past SL 
*2014 Goal Length:* Full APL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* Natural 
*Hair type: *3C & 4A 
*How you will achieve goal:* Crown & Glory Method, Vitamins & H2O, Daily exercise, Sulfur/MN/Oil topical treatments, Co-washing 3-4 days/week, Hard protein every 12-16 weeks

*Weight/Fitness Goals *
*Current Weight:* 165/170 
*Goal Weight: *120 
*Current Dress Size:* UK size 14 
*Goal Size:* UK size 8/10
*Fitness Goal: *Slim and tone everywhere, round and lift glutes, run a 10K 
*How you will achieve goal:* Track calories with My Fitness Pal, 8-week HIIT programme, gym sessions 5-6 days/week, yoga 3 days/week, H2O, Thermogenic/Fat burner prior to gym session, SQUATS & GLUTE BRIDGES!!! 


Since I have reunions this summer and then plan on going on vacation in August and again in September, I have clear goals to work towards. This past year I was able to lose about 40 pounds and know I will be able to do the same in order to get close to my ultimate goal. 

It’s consistency and knowing now that I am not one of those people who can not exercise for the rest of my life and be healthy. Now that I know I need to have a certain active lifestyle, there’s no more wiggle room for me to be lazy!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Prettymetty
> 
> I was looking into Bellydance Fitness DVD's (because I refuse to go to a gym.....ain't nobody got time for that). What would you recommend?



Veena and neena are twin girls from the middle east. Their workouts combine cardio and strength. Ive been bellydancing to their videos sonxe 2001. Amazon has them in bundles so u can get like 3 videos for about $15


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 5, 2014)

Hair update: I've been taking my hair vitamins daily and I'm currently DCing my hair with Kenra MC, JBCO and Honey.

Weight loss update: my diet has been terrible these last couple of days but, I'm snowed in with a lot do healthy options so, I should do better the next couple of days! I'll be doing a fitness blender workout shortly! I'm currently waiting on DS to get off my laptop.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 5, 2014)

I know I shouldn't hacve gotten on the scale until my fast is over but I lost 4 pounds in the last 4  days


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2014)

Hair Goals

Current Length: APL
2014 Goal Length: BSL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning
How you will achieve goal: M&S ends daily, weekly rollersets, DCing 2x per month


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 181
Goal Weight: 135
Current Dress Size: 12
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: flat tummy, lose baby weight
How you will achieve goal: use My Fitness Pal to calculate my perfect  caloric intake, portion control, eating cleaner, exercise.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2014)

This is my starting pic for hair and body. I will update in march. Hopefully I meet my mini goal of 1 inch growth and 10 lbs lost. I am 5' and I weigh 162  gotta change the number on the scale


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 6, 2014)

Re-doing my Start stats because my old scale was wrong:

Height:         5'4''
Start weight: 154.6 lb
Goal Weight: 125 lb

Meal Plan: 3 Idaho Plate Meals a day
Fitness: 5 days a week split between cardio and strength


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't really done anything for my weight goal yet but fortunately I've lost 5 lbs. I'm down to 153.6 from 158.6. But I will start my exercise starting today. I plan to walk at lunch time and do yoga tonight. I also need to get my eating back in order, so I will be stopping by the grocery store today to pick up some soups and some ingredients to make some soups.

As far as my hair, my goal is to figure out my moisturizing regimen because that is what will help my retention. Yesterday was wash day. The first thing I learned is that I need to prepoo when I shampoo to keep my strands from drying out and tangling. I'm wigging it  right now so I can cowash more often to try to increase the moisture in my hair. And I have quite a few products to try so I will be experimenting with different combinations to see what works.


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2014)

Yesterday was a bad eating day but I'm back on track today.  I desperately need motivation/a spark to make me exercise.  I can't figure out why this is so hard for me.  My goal is to walk daily and supplement that with either weights or with using the fluidity bar.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 6, 2014)

cynd said:


> Yesterday was a bad eating day but I'm back on track today.  I desperately need motivation/a spark to make me exercise.  I can't figure out why this is so hard for me.  My goal is to walk daily and supplement that with either weights or with using the fluidity bar.



Unfortunately,  I'm with you. I have a Monday mentality,  and my husband doesn't help.  I'm good today though so I'll focus on that and keep it one day at a time. ..


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 6, 2014)

Monday update: so my first week had its ups and downs. I worked out everyday and was able to hit my water goal once I found a fruit infused water bottle. My first 4 cups was regular water and the last 4 cups were infused.  But. I. was. still. snacking. Not good so I read this article that said the more vegetables and the less sugar you eat your cravings go away quicker. This week week I'll focus on 5 servings of raw vegetables a day and let you guys know if it helped.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Eating soup for lunch. Picked up some Special K Multi Grain Crackers to go along with it. 24 crackers  in 1 serving, 120 calories and 3 g of fiber. This will be a nice snack. I think I will pick up some almonds and grapes for some additional snacks.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2014)

I want to join!  I need motivation. 


Hair Goals

Current Length: BSL
2014 Goal Length: BSL with no bonelaxed ends (I need to trim 3-4 inches this year)
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: transitioning to texlax
How you will achieve goal: Rollerset at least once a month. Braidout and bun the rest of the time 


Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 148
Goal Weight: 138
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: thinner thighs (I'm not sure if my genetics will allow it though.)
How you will achieve goal: brisk walking 40 minutes a day, portion control, eat real food 90% of the time, do beachbody programs.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2014)

I finished T25 just after Xmas and today I started p90x3. I love beachbody programs and these 30 minute programs are perfect for doing before work. 

I was good at lunch today and ate leftover chicken tagine from last night. It's full of veggies and is definitely real food.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey ladies!  I finally worked out today.  Did Superfast Body Blast on Demand, 30 min workout.  Ordered a couple dvds from Amazon - Shaun T, not sure which one, and Jillian Michaels, again sorry can't remember the exact name, but I believe it's supposed to be an easier program.

I have 30 day shred, but I want to ease into it, since it kicks my butt!  I just really have to push myself to stay consistent with working out.  

Eating, not 100% but better.  Being more conscience of what I am eating.  I didn't eat any meals out today, that is huge for me!  

I weighed myself this am.  I was so dreading it, I kept putting it off.  181.  NO GOOD!!! But I feel like this time I can do this, stick to it.  I feel mentally ready now, whereas before I don't think I was.

I put my hair in mini-twists so I don't really have to think about it, moisturize, seal.  That's it.  Will try to leave in for 4 weeks.  My hair does much better twisted/braided up and left alone!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it too late for me to join?

Hair Goals 
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: Not sure
How you will achieve goal: stretches, protein, deep conditioning, henna castor oil and mtg


Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight:too much
Goal Weight: 165
Current Dress Size: 12 
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: lose about 20lbs firm arms and abs
How you will achieve goal: WW and P90x3, for the first 90 days of the year


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 6, 2014)

I took my hair vitamins today and completed a fitness blender workout (butt thighs and cardio). Great workout! I'm currently sipping on a green smoothie made with Romaine Lettuce, 1 apple and a kiwi. I think I need to stick with spinach as my base for my green smoothies.


----------



## BGT (Jan 6, 2014)

Had an amazing lower body workout today (my trainer/friend was proud). Y'all, don't sleep on weighted glute and hip bridges: works the booty like whoa!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brookse2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in. Deep conditioned with Shea moisture anti breakage mask. Twisted yesterday with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie/As I Am smoothing gel for a twist out. Twisted tonight with Miss Jessie's curly pudding. Logged all of my meals in the just lose it app and played Just dance 2014 for an hour. Some serious fun cardio.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

Today was a good day. Hopefully the trend continue's. 

We'll see....


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2014)

I made broccoli and cheese soup and caesar salad last night. Then I ate a couple cookies I baked. Im trying to buy less sweets, because thats my weakness. Last nights weigh in said I gained a lb. Today im drinking water only, no chips, no sweets and ill see if that helps


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like to join!

Hair Goals

Current Length: BSL (14 inches all around)
2014 Goal Length: full MBL (17 inches), but WL (20 inches) would be nice
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 B
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling, mini-twists, and I will try more buns. I also need to moisturize and seal my ends more.

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 191 (I'm 5'11")
Goal Weight: 175
Current Dress Size: 14
Goal Size: 10
Fitness Goal: tight and toned, get rid of stomach and my back fat, tone arms. I got down to 182 this summer but then I moved to a neighborhood with lots of tasty, high calorie options. Plus in my building, you can hear EVERYTHING (old row home), so I'm a little self-conscious about waking up early and working out in the living room. Don't want to disturb my downstairs neighbor.

I lost about 30 pounds in 2009, and 20 pounds in 2012 and kept it off, but now I'm slowly creeping back up. My highest weight ever was 232. The 170s seems to be the magic number I just can't get to and I want to break that barrier this year. I have a wedding to attend in the Dominican Republic in May, so I'm trying to use that as motivation.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 7, 2014)

I probably will change my dvd workouts to early morning. I just can't exercise around my son he thinks it's a dance party lol he is 6. He is also so encouraging telling me that I am going to get healthy and how I'm not fat just really soft.  He is so cute, but I need to lose this for the both of us. 

Hair update: my hair is doing great 1 week post relaxer. I didn't want to rinse my hair last night too cold so I damped it and oiled it with gso and gave myself 4 bantu knots.  Came out nice and soft, pulled it up in a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> I probably will change my dvd workouts to early morning. I just can't exercise around my son he thinks it's a dance party lol he is 6. He is also so encouraging telling me that I am going to get healthy and how I'm not fat just really soft.  He is so cute, but I need to lose this for the both of us.
> 
> Hair update: my hair is doing great 1 week post relaxer. I didn't want to rinse my hair last night too cold so I damped it and oiled it with gso and gave myself 4 bantu knots.  Came out nice and soft, pulled it up in a bun.



Aw, your son sounds cute.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

I have yet to get my motivation  I did not exercise last night. I will make an extra effort tonight. For dinner I had a green smoothie and a chicken breast.

For breakfast I'm having a special k breakfast sandwich. I brought tortilla soup and broccoli for lunch. I will probably have another smoothie for dinner and something else.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 7, 2014)

I was good yesterday

Breakfast: plain yogurt with strawberries
Lunch: leftover chicken tagine
Dinner: chicken & bok choy stir fry

And I started p90x3 yesterday. And I took my dog for 2 brisk 20 minute walks. 

I also used the LOC method to moisturize my hair. I'd strayed from doing that and I need to start again.

If I can keep this up I should look ok in my bikini on my vacation at the end of the month.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 7, 2014)

I need to get in on this ASAP. I'll be back with stats. 

P.S. I have a bunch of workout vids saved on my hard drive from eons ago; if I can find the site you can share big files on I'll link a few


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 7, 2014)

Good day today.

Hair: Still Crochet braids

Exercise: 40 minutes Fitness blender Fat-burning Cardio

Breakfast: Protein Shake, 1 Slice Toast with ham and cheese.
Lunch: Homemade Stir-fry with chicken on egg noodles, handful of grapes.
Dinner: Homemade Stir-fry with chicken on egg noodles, two tangerines, greek yoghurt.

Many cups of unsweetened tea.


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 7, 2014)

I did my Fitness Blender workout last night.  I did the low impact cardio because I have a bad knee.  I'm only going to do a workout 5 days a week.  I do want to do 50 squats a day.  I have an app on my phone to help me count them.  I just need to figure out my diet now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey fit friends. I resisted the urge to eat my second skinny cow ice cream sandwich out of boredom. Instead I took time to meditate. I was so relaxed that I fell asleep. That was probably the best nap ever!


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey fit friends. I resisted the urge to eat my second skinny cow ice cream sandwich out of boredom. Instead I took time to meditate. I was so relaxed that I fell asleep. That was probably the best nap ever!



Haha, well done! Sounds like you had a good day . Keep staying strong


----------



## ajacks (Jan 7, 2014)

Just saw this on CNN.com and wanted to share.  It is the list of best diets by US News:  http://health.usnews.com/best-diet

I haven't tried any of them yet, but considering it.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 7, 2014)

I just completed a fitness blender total body workout. I'm about to have a green smoothie for dinner.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

I have finally got started. Took my vitamins when I got home. Had my smoothie for dinner and some almonds. I walked 2 miles and then I did a quick stretch. 

I really need to go in to work early, then I will feel motivated to get things done when i get home.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 7, 2014)

Its 10:11 and I have yet to moisturize my hair or work out. Its ok though. I'm about to M&S and work it on out


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 8, 2014)

Hair: Crochet braids (moisturised them)

Weight Today--> 152.2 lb (2.4 pounds down)
Exercise: Fitness Blender SweatFest Workout
Breakfast: Protein Shake + 1 Slice of Ham and Cheese Toast
Lunch: Tomato and 3 bean soup + Ham Sandwich + Tangerine+ homemade mocha
Dinner: Rest of tomato and 3 bean soup + Ham Sandwich + greek yoghurt.
Lots of water/ unsweetened tea.

Yeah I'm on a ham flex today because I need to finish what's in my fridge!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 8, 2014)

Today will be day 3 of the first 28 days/10 min a day work out.  Found an ideal workout by fitness blender and will build stamina slowly and use the treadmill intermittently so as not to become frustrated (again!) and quit.

 Ate a lot of junk during the holidays, so I refuse to weigh myself this first go around as I know it will discourage me.  

 Eating a lot of protein and coconut oil.  Cutting back on sugar and excessive carbs.

 Here's to success, ladies.  Poo-ya!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Its 10:11 and I have yet to moisturize my hair or work out. Its ok though. I'm about to M&S and work it on out



You sound like me. I got a cold and my hair is dry! Lol the kids go back to school today! So I can get a good workout in!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> You sound like me. I got a cold and my hair is dry! Lol the kids go back to school today! So I can get a good workout in!



I'm gonna join
Current -sl
Goal - full apl
Relaxed 4a stretch 8-10 weeks. Use my crusty bun and occasionally wear a wig.
Weight goal is to maintain and build lean muscle definition
I want to drop 3 more inches from my waist
19%-20% bodyfat
Work on my curves.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm back in. Last year I started out real hard, but I feel off with my work outs toward the end of the challenge. I want to stay consistent. My hair on the other hand has thrived. I went from grazing APL to BSL.

Hair Goals 
Current Length: BSL
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: I am trying out long term protective styling such as keeping in my braids (own hair) for at least four weeks at a time.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 134
Goal Weight: 125 
Current Dress Size: 6 
Goal Size: 4
Fitness Goal: Slim down in my mid section and thighs. 
How you will achieve goal:I just need to cut down on snacking and sweets, consume more water, more veggies, and get my protein up. I also need to stay consistent with my work outs.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

So I haven't gone to the gym in two months...although I have been working out sporadically during that time at home. I had four teeth pulled almost three weeks ago, so during that time I didn't feel like doing much working out. I feel better now, so I'm back on it.

Yesterday I went back to the gym to do some arm work. My arms are still pretty diesel despite not working them out, so that's good. I don't have any back fat, so that is also good. However, I need to slim down this mid section and thighs. I was happy though because one of the personal trainers said I looked thin. 

This morning I did an early morning ab workout with fitness blender. This afternoon after work I will go back to the gym for a back work out and some more cardio.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

I stayed home from work yesterday and did absolutely nothing.  NOTHING!!!!  Oh, I did 10 squats . Downloaded squat counter & pushups apps.   

My eating was ok - day 2 of eating home prepared foods, and not going out. 

Workout plan today: squats, pushups and may be 5K trainer on my treadmill or if DVD's come I'll do one of those.


----------



## Kareha (Jan 8, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: Shoulder length
2014 Goal Length: BSL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: texlaxed 
Hair type: 3C/4A
How you will achieve goal: Shampooing every week, apple cider vinegar rises every 2 weeks, deep conditioner x1 week, protein treatment every other week. Keep hair in twists under wig-*no more braids! No more boar bristles brushes.* Moisturize hair with spray and seal every other night. Take prenatal daily. Get back to being a pescetarian.

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 113.6 
Goal Weight: 105 
Current Dress Size: 4-6 
Goal Size: 0-2 
Fitness Goal: My goal is to close my trans-ab gap from pregnancy. Tone up, especially my thigh. Smaller boobs would also be lovely! I want more flexibility, energy, and stamina.
How you will achieve goal: TVA exercises daily to eliminate trans-ab gap. Ballet or other at-home workouts daily. Running at the gym whenever the little one will let me get out the house. Eating healthy, pescetarian, and clean.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking forward to lunch today. Im eating soup, salad and a deli sanchwich. I love making my own food, because I know whats in it and how many calories im consuming. 

I have a habit of weighing daily. But that gets frustrating because our weight fluctuates so much. I think wednesday will be my weigh in day. I was 164 this morning


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 8, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Looking forward to lunch today. Im eating soup, salad and a deli sanchwich. I love making my own food, because I know whats in it and how many calories im consuming.
> 
> *I have a habit of weighing daily. But that gets frustrating because our weight fluctuates so much*. I think wednesday will be my weigh in day. I was 164 this morning



^^ 
I have embraced my habit of compulsive daily weighing  by using an app that plots trends in weight rather than focusing on the small fluctuations. This reassures me i'm going in the right direction, and I sweat the small stuff much less  The app is called Libra Weight Tracker on android, maybe there's an iPhone version too.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

Today was meh.  I didn't eat breakfast, just had a clementine.  Lunch was homemade indian fare from home, dinner will be melba toast, smoked salmon & creme fraiche.  Its late so I don't want anything heavy.  Will prob have another clementine.

Got my dvds today!  Did JM for beginners.  Its similiar to 30 DS but at a slower pace.  My butt was still kicked!  

Hair is holding up well in mini twists.  Still nice & soft.  Will spritz w/ water, moisturize & seal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Worked out my back today at the gym. Felt great to get back in there. Got home and massaged my scalp with some Keravada Fenugreek, moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew & Annabelle's Pumpkin leave in spray, and added a little My Honey Child Buttery Soy to the ends.  Yummy.

Tomorrow I have to get some studying in, so I might just do a fitness blender lower body workout at home.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 8, 2014)

I was good today. I went to happy hour with my coworkers but I just had water. No drinks no appetizers. For dinner I'm having homemade turkey chili with beans zucchini. Gotta get my vegetables in.


----------



## Veeology (Jan 8, 2014)

I want in!

Hair Goals

Current Length: BSB
2014 Goal Length: BSL by June, MBL by December
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: Not sure
How you will achieve goal: Less heat, more moisture

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 156
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6
Fitness Goal: I want to be able to run at least a half marathon by the end of 2014. I also and going to try to work out 3x a week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

I stayed on point with my eating today. I did a brief yoga session tonight. I intend to do a full session tomorrow or to do tae bo. If the weather is nice tomorrow I will get a brief walk in.

My coworkers are having a fitness challenge starting the 16th, I will join that as well to help me stay on track.


----------



## BGT (Jan 8, 2014)

Today was rest day, thank god.  Tomorrow is arms and back (getting rid of those bra rolls).


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

I've finally got confirmation on the date of an event in June where there's going to be lots of picture taking so I need to get it together with my hair and weight.

Hair Goals
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 3c/4a
How you will achieve goal: I don't have a set routine yet but I wash and DC 1-2 times a week. I mainly wash'n'go with the occasional twistout. I might start C&G in March. I do inversion the first 7 days of each month and I'm using sulfur oil again. I may start taking some kind of vitamins/supplements.

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 233.5
Goal Weight: 150 (will reassess as I get closer)
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 6-8
Fitness Goal: Shrink everything. I have an hourglass shape that would look much better without the extra weight. I want to be firmly in onederland by June 2014.
How you will achieve goal: I need to eat Paleo/Primal due to my allergies and sensitivities. I will use kettlebells, bellydancing, hula dancing, hula hoops, paralettes and T-Tapp as my exercise. I have tons of programs I want to work through. I can literally go through the next 10 years without doing the same program twice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

I seriously fell off last years challenge. 
Hair Goals
Current Length: SLish
2014 Goal Length: APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3B/C
How you will achieve goal: co-washing, dcing, prepoo, oiling scalp, inversion, trimming quarterly,  hairfinity, wigs

Weight/Fitness Goals
Current Weight: 230
Goal Weight: 135-145
Current Dress Size: 18
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: loose all excess fat and tone up afterwards! Gain a booty lol 
How you will achieve goal: exercising with no excuses. Making sure I'm eating right and drinking plenty of water. Have Lose It app on my phone


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking In:
Just stopping by to say that I have been consistently working out as I should (doing Nike Kinect Fitness nightly).  I'm currently on my 7th week of a full 12-week session and I soon plan on incorporating 2-3mile jogs to help build up my cardio.  

Even though my xbox program includes 40-minutes cardio sessions...I'm only doing those sessions 3x's a week..and for me that's NOT enough.  Until I'm able to get through a full cardio routine via xbox without huffing and puffing I will NOT be satisfied!

Hair: Still Moisturizing and sealing nightly, and currently on my 5th day of inverting.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 8, 2014)

At dinner I was tempted to have a second bowl of turkey chili (getting seconds is a bad habit i have) but instead I steamed some frozen broccoli and seasoned it with salt and pepper.  After I ate the broccoli I feel full, but in a good way.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 9, 2014)

I just completed another Fitness blender workout... HIIT Cardio! I forgot I wasn't supposed to eat after 7:30 and had a small pickle... Very little calories and sodium so it shouldn't mess me up too much.

I also did a fenugreek tea rinse and co wash. I can see a difference with my shedding already! I need to do the fenugreek rinses more often! I'll be bunning it tomorrow.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 9, 2014)

^^ I love fitness blender workouts!

Today-->
Hair: Crochet braids. I moisturised yesterday so I should be OK today.

Weight: 152.2 (2.4 down)
Exercise: Went for a run

Breakfast: Oatmeal and Banana bites+ Greek Yoghurt and Honey
Lunch: Tomato and 3 bean soup + 2 slices of lightly buttered Toast +tangerine
Snack: Handful of walnuts + tangerine
Dinner: Tomato and 3 bean soup + 3 Homemade Chicken Nugget things

Lots of water!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to be in here! Here's my info:

*Hair Goals*
 Current length: Pixie
 2014 Goal length: Shoulder length
 Relaxed
 Hair type: 4A
 How will I achieve my goal:  Inversion challenge, castor oil/sulfur (LG Green Magic Hair Crème), DC twice weekly, steam DC weekly, vitamins/supplements (Hairfinity, biotin, msm, bamboo extract, Collagen, chlorella), wearing wigs, tea rinses

*Weight/Fitness Goals*
 Current weight: 158
 Goal weight: 128-132 range
 Current dress size: 10
 Goal size: 4/6
 Fitness goal: lose all the flab in my tummy and back area. Slim/tone my arms/shoulders, tone my thighs, and lift/tone my butt.
 How will I achieve my goal:  MyFitnessPal, WW online, exercise 5 days per week using FitnessBlender videos, or Jillian Michael 30 day shred, or Just Dance 2014 and Zumba for WII; clean eating along with drinking a green smoothie at least 5 days per week.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to stop being lazy and get up and refill my brita pitcher.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess I should workout while the kiddos are playing...


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 9, 2014)

Still hanging in there. I must say, it's actually easier to workout than to eat healthy. :/ I'm good though.  I've been working on my two weekly goals because I'm re-establishing real life habits and my first weigh in will be on Sunday. I will weigh every two weeks shooting for a 5lb loss each time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Somehow I forgot to eat my breakfast and I was starving by 12. When I went to get my lunch I realized I had forgotten to eat my breakfast  I made a special effort to take breakfast and then forgot to eat it  So I ate my breakfast sandwich before I left work. I had a smoothie for dinner. I rode my bike for 10 minutes. I want to ride longer but I need to toughen my butt up  So I will ride 10 minutes every other day until I can do 15.

Cowashed my hair with L'Oreal Moisture Mask. Will sprit it with marshmallow balm mist and seal it with Qhemet BRBC. My hair is still a on the dry side but it seems to be getting a little better.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2014)

faithVA how do you like the moisture mask. Ive been wanting to try it


----------



## BGT (Jan 9, 2014)

Made a yummy shrimp stirfry with brown rice for dinner. That along with a protein shake and I'm stuffed! 

I also read about CLA/Tonalin supplements in the OT forum and found some at Walmart. It supposed to aid in fat loss and increasing lean muscle mass. With a healthy diet and exercise, you see even better results. Excited to see if it actually works. I lost a 10 lbs in 1 month using garcinia cambogia, so that is a supplement I recommend.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> faithVA how do you like the moisture mask. Ive been wanting to try it



I like it. For $6 it works pretty well. It goes on very nice and even without heat my hair felt pretty good. It is actually so nice I wish it were a leave-in or a styler instead of a conditioner. I plan to look at the other products in the line to see if they are as nice.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 10, 2014)

Today-->
Hair: Crochet braids
Weight: 149.4 lbs (4lbs down)
Exercise: Rest day
Breakfast: 1 Petit Pain + 1 Scrambled Egg+ 1 Apple
Lunch: Sauce d'Arachide and Rice + 1 After Dinner Mint+ 1 Tangerine
Dinner:

Some nice meals today cos I'm at home rather than in my uni accomodation haha! Very sore from my run yesterday but i'm feeling good. I'm down two pounds from yesterday which is a great step in the right direction.
I'm gearing up for the start of term next monday, and I can't let the pressure break me down. I will try and keep to my exercise and three healthy meals a day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't do good at all yesterday.  All I ate was lunch...no breakfast or dinner! Sigh and I didn't even attempt my treadmill. Sad yes I know. I'm going to the grocery store today so maybe getting me some healthy foods will motivate me.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2014)

I wasted a cheat meal yesterday. I was too lazy to cook so I ordered pizza. I tried to be good and order a salad as well but the delivery guy dropped it. Argh!  On the plus side I made an effort to eat slowly and drink lots of water. so I only had 2 slices and I was completely full. 

Tonight I'm going to make some sort of shrimp dish. 

I moisturized my hair with my favorite LOC combo.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2014)

I just had a piece of chocolate cake after lunch. Im learning to savor treats rather than binge on them. I probably wont have the desire to eat anything sweet for a week


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

Having the quarter white platter with sweet potato from Arby's. I asked for butter on the side but no butter. I guess that is a positive. Less calories and fat in, so I don't have to work it off. That little zucchini bread they give with a platter will be my dessert.

My coworker sent me some healthy recipes, so I will stop by the store on the way home and pick up some ingredients.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

BGT please add me, I just copied your post cause we are living in an almost parallel world!!! 

Hair Goals 
Current Length: grazing BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL or grazing WL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: 4B 
How you will achieve goal: 12-16 week stretches, MTG, JBCO sulphur mix, , GHE, co-washing and bunning  

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 183
Goal Weight: 160
Current Dress Size: 14 
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: tighten my bum, lose the back fat and flatten my tummy 
How you will achieve goal: I use am going to use HCGs to lose 20 pounds, wear my corset daily.  Once the 20 pounds is off I'll use my workout DVDs and walking to firm and tone.

Suny


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Upper body feels good and sore. Tomorrow will be leg day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Upper body feels good and sore. Tomorrow will be leg day.



What kind of workout do you do Froreal3?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> What kind of workout do you do Froreal3?



I do three isolated weight workouts per body part each time I go to the gym. Then I do some cardio...about 20 minutes on the treadmill. On days I don't go to the gym, I do a fitness blender workout from fitnessblender.com. GettingKinky


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2014)

Ive been running around doing errands all day so I really dont feel like working out. I think I will do abs only


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 10, 2014)

Weirdest thing. Last year in Sept I felt myself getting a little outta control in the wt area. I'm 5'10" and at the time around 175lbs. I started working out and clean eating. I'm now at 145lbs and I've had several people I need to gain a few lbs. I'm a size 8 and sometimes a 6. That's not the small, when I know plenty of others that wear a size 2. Is the because people are used to a size 12 me? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

nemi95

Your hair is alla' that and more!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> Weirdest thing. Last year in Sept I felt myself getting a little outta control in the wt area. I'm 5'10" and at the time around 175lbs. I started working out and clean eating. I'm now at 145lbs and I've had several people I need to gain a few lbs. I'm a size 8 and sometimes a 6. That's not the small, when I know plenty of others that wear a size 2. Is the because people are used to a size 12 me? Has anyone experienced this?



There will always be somebody that thinks they know whats best for us. Thank them for their opinion and do what makes you happy!  I havent been told im too skinny ever but I have people telling me this is a good size for me I disagree dont argue the point and plan on doing me the way I want!

Suny


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 11, 2014)

Froreal3 your gym workout sounds like it takes a long time. How long does it take?

One of the good things about having a dog is it makes sure I exercise every day. I have turned our twice daily walks into power walks. I walk away from home as fast as I can for 10 minutes and then I try to get back home in less than 10 minutes. It makes our walks goal oriented and not so monotonous. Plus I listen to my iPod so that always puts me in a good mood. 

I'm on a stir fry kick. It makes sure I get plenty of vegetables. I usually just skip the rice and just eat the stir fry plain.  Next week I'm going to try stir frying with broth instead of oil. The down side is that I'm constantly chopping garlic, ginger and veggies.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2014)

Breakfast isn't my thing. I didn't eat my first meal until 11:45.  So my goal for next week is to eat breakfast every day and workout 5 days a week. I did eat healthy today.  I had egg eaters and a slice of low sodium bacon on a slice of whole wheat toast with 1/2 cup of Green Goodness for brunch and I had stir fry veggies, brown rice, and chicken for dinner. I had an orange for snack in between meals.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 11, 2014)

Today's Stats:

Hair: Moisturised with S-curl
Exercise: Total Body Strength and Cardio Blend by Fitness Blender
Breakfast: Bowl of Weetabix Minis+ Apple
Lunch: Two Small Slices of vegetable pizza+ side salad+ handful of grapes
Dinner: Same as lunch


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Froreal3 your gym workout sounds like it takes a long time. How long does it take?
> 
> One of the good things about having a dog is it makes sure I exercise every day. I have turned our twice daily walks into power walks. I walk away from home as fast as I can for 10 minutes and then I try to get back home in less than 10 minutes. It makes our walks goal oriented and not so monotonous. Plus I listen to my iPod so that always puts me in a good mood.
> 
> I'm on a stir fry kick. It makes sure I get plenty of vegetables. I usually just skip the rice and just eat the stir fry plain.  Next week I'm going to try stir frying with broth instead of oil. The down side is that I'm constantly chopping garlic, ginger and veggies.



GettingKinky I'm usually in the gym for about an hour including dropping dd at the gym babysitter and getting dressed. 15-20 minutes cardio and about 30 minutes weights. It doesn't take long at all because I only do certain body parts on certain days, plus I use dumbbells, so I go from one workout right into another. For instance, my arm workouts are typically mostly dumbbells and I make use of a weight bench. I will do bicep curls, then triceps with the same dumbbell. Then I will do biceps and triceps with the cable machine. That is three exercises, after which I will go to the treadmill for 20 minutes or so. I do that on one day. I do the same with chest and back on another day. Abs are yet another day. Leg workouts are usually about 30 minutes and I don't do the treadmill on leg days.

I love stir fry. I just bought a bunch of frozen veggies and I make stir fry out of them all the time with different seasonings and mix it with tofu.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning ladies!  I haven't checked in in a few days but I'm still here. A few of us ladies at the job have formed a salad club, and it's been great. We all come together and contribute creative dishes and/or ingredients (we even make our own salad dressing). This week I made a banging vegetarian chili, and you didn't even miss the meat! For breakfast I've been doing my green smoothie (kale, spinach, apple, pineapple, lemon juice and flaxseed oil). I never thought I would be drinking such a thing, and it's all thanks to my healthy coworkers and to my trusty Nutra Bullet.    

Now I must confess that my eating has not been completely clean. I am noticing that I tend to get weak in the evenings and I will start munching mindlessly, and I have a weakness for wings and chips. Despite this I don't plan on giving up because this is a lifestyle change, and I need to get back to a healthy size and weight for my own health benefits.  

Hair wise, I've been rocking one or two flat twists. I just placed an order for vitamins last night. I've heard very good things about them and I can't wait to try them. They should be delivered by Tuesday. Hopefully the vitamins along with healthy eating will get me to my next hair length goal.  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cynd (Jan 11, 2014)

Just when I thought things were going well, my already seriously fine/thin hair suddenly started breaking like crazy.  I haven't missed my vitamins, my eating could have been better for the last few days, but it's still much better than it was before and I've been moisturizing and using my oils regularly.  I have no idea what's going on but I'm sitting here with a protein treatment in my hair under a plastic cap.  Despite my eating setback my weight is the same (at least I didn't gain) but I'm so upset about the breakage that I'm thinking about just throwing in the towel.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 11, 2014)

I already have one of my cheat meals for next week planned. I'm going to make nachos and eat then while watching football. 
I can't wait! I did buy fat free refried beans, but there is nothing healthy about nachos. That means I will only have one more cheat meal left for all next week. I'll have to be good and cook every day.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jan 11, 2014)

cynd said:


> Just when I thought things were going well, my already seriously fine/thin hair suddenly started breaking like crazy.  I haven't missed my vitamins, my eating could have been better for the last few days, but it's still much better than it was before and I've been moisturizing and using my oils regularly.  I have no idea what's going on but I'm sitting here with a protein treatment in my hair under a plastic cap.  Despite my eating setback my weight is the same (at least I didn't gain) but I'm so upset about the breakage that I'm thinking about just throwing in the towel.



Please don't give up, cynd.  The breakage could be fallout from something that happened months or even years ago and is just now showing up.  

Just keep doing right by your hair today and this too shall pass.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 11, 2014)

I was organizing my bathroom cabinets and I came across a jar of Palmers tummy butter. I'ts cocoa  that I used during pregnancy to avoid stretch marks. Well I got a few anyway, but this stuff works wonders for fading them. It's also good for tightening loose skin. I use this on my tummy every night after my shower and I'm already seeing improvement in my skin. I'm not saying to go out and buy this, but if u have it already please give it a try!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 11, 2014)

I made homemade roasted broccoli and cauliflower soup to go with my roast chicken for dinner. So yummy!


I need to put on my DC to get ready for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## BGT (Jan 11, 2014)

Lost 3 inches on my lower abs in one week. Yay!!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 11, 2014)

BGT said:


> Lost 3 inches on my lower abs in one week. Yay!!



Wow! Great job!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 11, 2014)

BGT said:


> Lost 3 inches on my lower abs in one week. Yay!!



Wow!  What's your secret?


----------



## BGT (Jan 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Wow!  What's your secret?



I used a waist trimmer with my workouts. I also lift heavy which helps with all over fat loss. My arms and thighs feel much firmer.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gold-s-Gym-Waist-Trimmer-Belt/12167842


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2014)

BGT said:


> I used a waist trimmer with my workouts. I also lift heavy which helps with all over fat loss. My arms and thighs feel much firmer.



I need help with my thighs. They never get smaller. What specifically do you do to get them firmer?


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 12, 2014)

Weight check in: lost 6lbs so far.  Perfect! Hit my 5lb goal, now four more this month. I need to tighten up my diet a bit but I won't stress over it. I decided to split the Raw Meal protein drink in half 8 oz before I work out and 8 oz after. 

I have been taking my vitamins religiously. I only missed one hair pill; I take three a day so not too bad. Washed my hair with Kerastase resistance line shampoo and the daily conditioner and my hair feels great. Now that my hair is not overloaded with protein I have to listen to my hair and it worked! Ha ha success lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Will work on legs today at the gym. This morning I drank an Atkins shake and had a salad just now. I need to get some more salads, veggies, and seasonings for my stir fries.


----------



## BGT (Jan 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I need help with my thighs. They never get smaller. What specifically do you do to get them firmer?



I have a whole lower body workout:

Abduction
Adduction
Calf extension
Seated leg curl
Leg extension
Seated leg press
Glute machine
Deadlifts
Squats
Plie squats
Weighted glute bridges
Weighted hip bridges

I also do cardio with resistance. So bicycle or elliptical with resistance or treadmill on an incline.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a terrible eating today, way too full of processed food. I can't even begin to list what I consumed today, so I'll take it as a loss and start again from now 

As for my hair, I will was, deep condition  and moisturise my hair under my crochet braids.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

Im so pissed with mother nature right now. Ive gained 2 lbs despite eating fewer calories and getting more exercise. Im trying not to say *** it. My hubbys bday is in 2 weeks and I really dont want to look chunky in all the pics. Sigh. Whats a girl to do?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2014)

SkySurfer said:


> Had a terrible eating today, way too full of processed food. I can't even begin to list what I consumed today, so I'll take it as a loss and start again from now
> 
> As for my hair, I will was, deep condition  and moisturise my hair under my crochet braids.



Don't feel bad.

Ummm, today I've been pretty good.

But yesterday .....GIRLLLLLLLL 

The only thing I ate was Fried Chicken Wings, Macaroni and Cheese and Green Beans Cooked in Chicken Broth. 

I have got to stop going to my family's house for dinner

And I DEFINITELY have to stop skipping meals. Especially two


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 12, 2014)

BGT
Can I still join your challenge?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Jan 12, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> @BGT
> Can I still join your challenge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh of course!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a good leg workout and decent eating day.
Tomorrow I will do some ab work, cardio, and arms.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im so pissed with mother nature right now. Ive gained 2 lbs despite eating fewer calories and getting more exercise. Im trying not to say *** it. My hubbys bday is in 2 weeks and I really dont want to look chunky in all the pics. Sigh. Whats a girl to do?



Don't be discouraged. It may just be water weight.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 12, 2014)

Prettymetty

It could be muscle. I had a friend gain 30 pounds, but look like she had lost thirty simple by gaining muscles/definition. Don't even sweat mama, it just means your getting ripped. I'm sure you're still !


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2014)

Yall are both right. Im holding on to some water weight and I think ive gained some muscle because my clothes arent getting tighter. My boobs are unusually heavy right now so thats usually a sign of me retaining water.


----------



## levette (Jan 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Prettymetty
> 
> It could be muscle. I had a friend gain 30 pounds, but look like she had lost thirty simple by gaining muscles/definition. Don't even sweat mama, it just means your getting ripped. I'm sure you're still !



i am starting to have this happen to me too.


----------



## BmoreCoco (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like to join! 


Hair Goals

Current Length: Layered between SL and APL
2014 Goal Length: BSL
Texture: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B
How you will achieve goal: protective styling, low manipulation, supplements 

Weight/Fitness Goals

Current Weight: 150
Goal Weight: 125-130
Current Dress Size: 8
Goal Size: 4/6
Fitness Goal: burn fat/cellulite, build lean muscle, get stronger, lift booty and flatten abs
How you will achieve goal: Make exercise a priority,  Watch my emotional eating, incorporate juicing and green smoothies on a regular basis


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can't wait to work out this afternoon after work.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a rough day yesterday, no matter what I ate or drank, I felt like I was starving  I was so miserable. Finally around 9 pm, my body made the adjustment. I seem to be back to normal today.

I need to do some serious working out today and this week to jump start some weight loss.


----------



## cynd (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like you and I were in the same space faithVA.  I was just coming in to say that I planned to start fresh today.  Good luck to us!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19518361]Sounds like you and I were in the same space faithVA.  I was just coming in to say that I planned to start fresh today.  Good luck to us!



I will check on you tomorrow to see how you made out. I am going for a walk at lunch since it will be warm. And I brought my lunch, so I can eat something healthy. 

I think I will go home and make some broccoli soup for tomorrow, so I can stay on track.


----------



## cynd (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks faithVA.  That's exactly what I need.  Accountability.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 13, 2014)

Finished day 8 of the 28 day regimen.  Funny how hard it is to commit to a simple 10 min routine.  Since I only did 8 min last night (kicking and screaming the whole way), I did 35 min on the treadmill today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 13, 2014)

I didn't eat very much yesterday.  Oatmeal with almonds for breakfast. Cheat meal nachos for lunch. Yum  Salad and broccoli-cauliflower soup for dinner.  I did my weekly weigh in this morning and I'm down 1.8 pounds!! I know part of it is artificial because I didn't eat much yesterday, but I'm still happy. 

I overnight DC'd my hair last night and washed this morning. I'm wearing it in a damp bun.

ETA:  I was totally lazy yesterday even my puppy didn't get a walk but I'm back to P90X3 and dog walks today.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

My husband wants to get on board with losing weight. Maybe we can help one another. I need to lose 30ish lbs and he wants to lose 20. I think we should play one of our xbox kinect games tonight for exercise


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Did biceps, triceps, back, cardio on treadmill for 20 minutes,

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## BGT (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a tough workout today. Sweated harder than I have in a while. I did some hills on the bike, which was super intense but I loved it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 13, 2014)

Going home to make chicken noodle soup from the roast chicken I had for dinner on Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2014)

Took my vitamins and had my smoothie. Did 45 minutes of yoga and 10 minutes on the bike.

I am now baggying after using my marshmallow balm spritz.

Ready to call it a night.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

Today was a great day...  Fitness: I drank 90 oz of water, I ate 100% clean within a 6 hr eating window and I re-started Jillian Michaels Body Revolution.  

Hair: I did a Prepoo with honey and coconut oil, a  fenugreek tea rinse and washed with Wen Sweet Almond Mint (I think I'm in love)! I'm currently air drying my hair!

ETA: currently finishing up my meal prep for the rest of the week!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's been rough eating since Friday!  Bdays, retirements, and just cause  eating, but I did not over-indulge.  So getting back on track! 

Did Shaun T's Rocking Body (I think) workout yesterday.  Today I am going to walk/jog on my treadmill on steep incline.

Hair is doing well.  Since I have a long weekend, I think I will just take out my mini twists while I have the time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2014)

I started drinking acv mixed with water to naturally curb my appetite. It worked ok until late last night. I ended up eating a few cashews and a pack of turtles. Other than that it was a really good day.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 14, 2014)

Prettymetty great idea. I have some acv chewables somewhere around the house.  Do you drink it in the morning? Or when you have cravings?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr I drink it first thing in the morning, before lunch and after dinner


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I started drinking acv mixed with water to naturally curb my appetite. It worked ok until late last night. I ended up eating a few cashews and a pack of turtles. Other than that it was a really good day.



It really works I'm going to get back on this!  I add lemon juice and cayenne for a super kick.  Never thought of more than once a day.  Going to do it this week!

Suny


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2014)

I finally got over the hump! Down 1.2 lbs. I think the CLA is actually working! I was doing my stomach vacuums in the mirror and noticed how nice my stomach was looking. Lifting heavy, intense cardio, a lot of protein, a lot of water and the CLA...it's working!

I have a hair appointment Thursday morning. Hopefully the woman doesn't chop off all my progress.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2014)

BGT what is CLA?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

Next week, I think I am going to go for a green diet and make at least 80% of my diet fruits and vegetables and adding in some beans and fish. This weekend I will prep for it by making lima bean soup, spinach soup and broccoli soup. I usually use almonds and crackers to help as filler. I will need to think about what natural food I can use to curb hunger.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA the beans will fill you up and keep you from getting hungry. Cashews help too, but once I start eating them I cant stop


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @BGT what is CLA?



Conjugated linoleic acid. In conjunction with a healthy diet and regular exercise, it's supposed to aid in weight loss by helping build muscle and decrease body fat. It's a fat that helps you lose fat. It's supposed to help with yo-yoing because it's supposed to prevent fat regain. 

The main brand is Tonalin, but I use the cheapie brand from Walmart, the spring valley brand. I've been taking two with lunch and two with dinner for the past week and seems to be working so far! I will continue to use it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];19523109]faithVA the beans will fill you up and keep you from getting hungry. Cashews help too, but once I start eating them I cant stop



Thanks. I will try the beans. I don't want to do nuts next week. So maybe I will stick to soup and beans for lunch. I will add a bean dish to my weekend plans.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Next week, I think I am going to go for a green diet and make at least 80% of my diet fruits and vegetables and adding in some beans and fish. This weekend I will prep for it by making lima bean soup, spinach soup and broccoli soup. I usually use almonds and crackers to help as filler. I will need to think about what natural food I can use to curb hunger.



From Shape mag....
Ginger, Avocado, Cayenne Pepper, apples (works for me), water, sweet potatoes, green tea (peppermint tea too) and Flax seeds.

I eat almonds and apples daily. I think I'm going to try having at least one cup of peppermint tea towards the end of the day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> From Shape mag....
> Ginger, Avocado, Cayenne Pepper, apples (works for me), water, sweet potatoes, green tea (peppermint tea too) and Flax seeds.
> 
> I eat almonds and apples daily. I think I'm going to try having at least one cup of peppermint tea towards the end of the day.



Thank you. I will pick up some apples and sweet potatoes. Water and tea does absolutely nothing for me  

I appreciate you ladies help. You are fabulous. I feel like I'm ready to get started now.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

So all of this water consumption has me in the restroom every 15-20 mins and I decided to do 10 squats with each trip!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2014)

All4Tris I did that for a while. It works! Im gonna start back. 10 squats each trip to rr


----------



## BGT (Jan 14, 2014)

Your body will eventually adjust to the increased water consumption and you won't need to go to the bathroom as much.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> All4Tris I did that for a while. It works! Im gonna start back. 10 squats each trip to rr



Yes! It's a good way to get squats in throughout the day! I might add 5 stomach vacuums too!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2014)

All4Tris what are stomach vacuums?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

I walked 2 miles during lunch. I will eat another bowl of sweet potato soup before I leave work so I'm not starving when I get home. I plan to have a smoothie for dinner and probably do another round of yoga and 10 minutes on my bike.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> All4Tris what are stomach vacuums?



I'm posting an explanation but, it basically helps to flatten your tummy.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2014)

Took my cleansing pills. need to detox to help in this journey!  Lose weight grow hair ladies! !!

Suny


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 14, 2014)

Checkin in  good day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Sad but I fell off today!  Ugh a coworker brought me Bill Millers...I'm mad at her and myself! Any way I drank plenty water and bout to get on the treadmill.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow what are Bill Millers?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2014)

I just finished doing 25 minutes of an exercise DVD; getting ready to stir fry brown rice, veggies, and grilled chicken in a little of teriyaki sauce. According to my fitness pal, I'm down 3 lbs from 1/01/14.  I did have a cheat snack today- a peanut butter cookie from Whole Foods. It was delish! I also bought a FitBit wireless activity tracker. It syncs to my fitness pal. I really like it 

As for my hair, I've been using Green Magic every night and back to wearing my wig this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> HairPleezeGrow what are Bill Millers?



It's a bbq chain I believe just in Texas...correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 14, 2014)

Cocktail on deck! ! Im heavy handed with the cayenne but this combo works great! 



Suny


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't eat the 2nd soup at work so ate it when I got home. Fixed my smoothie. Rode my bike for 10 minutes and did 45 minutes of yoga. 

I fixed my lunch for tomorrow which will be fish, green peas/corn and broccoli. Take another bowl of soup for the end of day. I am out of breakfast sandwiches so I will probably just have turkey sausage with a piece of bread.

I haven't done well tracking my weight since I joined, so I will make sure I weigh myself on Saturday.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 15, 2014)

Fitness: Eating was 100% clean today and I did workout 2 for Body Revolution.

Hair: Doing GHE overnight!


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good news: I went to kickboxing last night and I am soooo sore, but it did feel good to have an intense workout. I've been doing well with my eating (only since Monday), and working out makes me more motivated to eat healthy. I'm on myfitness pal if anyone wants to friend me (I like supportive friends): socalgyrl

Bad news: I've been extremely hair lazy and I finally began prepping for a wash last night. I had so many knots and tangles I thought I was going to have to cut my hair. Luckily slathering conditioner and detangling under the shower stream helped remove a lot. I am afraid I have a lot of breakage from the last time it was straightened, they really de tangled my hair pretty rough, and now my ends appear less even.


----------



## BGT (Jan 15, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I'm posting an explanation but, it basically helps to flatten your tummy.



I love them. Feel so good to do.


----------



## cynd (Jan 15, 2014)

Yesterday was another not so good day. Zero exercise and I ruined what was a good eating day by eating 2 cupcakes at 10 p.m. What's wrong with me? Arrrrrrrrgh! I felt full when I woke up this morning and have only had a cup of tea so far. I've finally realized I'll have to exercise first thing in the morning or it won't happen.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

The scale is moving in the right direction and I am happy about that. The weather appears to be holding up, so I plan on getting my walk on today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 15, 2014)

Sigh...this healthy lifestyle is so boring. Get up early, do P90X3, take the dog for a 20 minute power walk, go to work, come home, chop veggies and make dinner, take the dog for another 20 minute power walk, go to bed early, lather, rinse, repeat. Sigh...  It's working but it's sooo boring. 

At least I bought a new hair product to try out. Aloe Vera gel. I'm sitting with a scarf on my edges now. I'll see how it works.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got an early morning ab workout before work. I am an early riser and feel my best in the morning/early afternoon. By the time I leave work, I'm getting tired. Work takes the best hours out of my day. *sigh*


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Got an early morning ab workout before work. I am an early riser and feel my best in the morning/early afternoon. By the time I leave work, I'm getting tired. Work takes the best hours out of my day. *sigh*



I totally agree. Why can't I be independently wealthy?  I would be in great shape then.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 15, 2014)

Came back from the doctor. He said my metabolism is naturally super slow (he also did work up on my mom, brother, and sister) and I only need a small amount of food to survive which is a blessing. So he recommended that I keep my calories around 1200 and when I build up my exercise never go over 1400. I can't follow the 2000 calories a day guide ever. 

He told me to eat as many complex carbs like fruits and vegetables as I can. Only eat produce, fatty fish only 2x week at the most, the rest of the week eat a hand full of nuts or seeds or use a little olive oil. 

It makes since because I was eating about 2300 calories a day and I'm twice my normal weight range. Before I had my son everyone always commented on how little I ate (especially my son's father) I'm thinking about becoming a prescatarian but will need to do more research.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 15, 2014)

Ceemarie82 I added you!

I'm all4tris on MFP!

I need some low sugar Daniel Fast friendly green smoothie recipes... That are good! 

I was supposed to get up early this morning to do a HIIT workout... That didn't happen! I'll just do JMBR workout 1 tonight and then I'm going to a bootcamp class tomorrow evening. My weigh in day will be Monday's and not daily like I usually do.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 15, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr  how did your doctor determine your metabolism?  I would love to know mine.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 15, 2014)

won't be able to check in for the rest of the week, but keep it up, ladies! See you next week


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 15, 2014)

GettingKinky

My doctor referred me to this special clinic that is affiliated with the hospital. At the clinic, they took blood samples, a stress test, a bone density test or maybe a body composition test. 

How they tested my metabolism is: you don't eat in the morning and when you get there you have to breath into a machine.  And the machine calculates all the data after answering all the questions. I also was asked to keep a food journal. 

I have denser bones and higher muscle mass for my height that's why I looked slim at 135 140 even though I'm 5 feet. I'm glad I got the work done it really explains alot and if your thyroid is off they will give you medicine. I'm normal but at the end of the range.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2014)

jennwantslonhurr we are the same height. Its hard for petite women to lose weight because our metabolisms are naturally slower than taller womens. Its not fair that we have to eat petite food to maintain our little frames. Im 166 now. Ive gained 2 lbs  I tried eating less, but it made me cranky and my stomach was constantly growling. My next step is to go see a doc and make sure everything is back to normal


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

I ate my sweet potato soup and did my 2 mile walk. I wasn't crazy about the soup but it gets the job done, so I'm glad about that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

I didn't eat breakfast today...I usually don't. I had baked chicken leg, 1 cup of herb infused potatoes,  and tea for lunch. I think someone is making tacos for dinner...I think lol. Fast paced walked on my treadmill.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

Had my smoothie for dinner.

Decided to take it easy tonight and skip the yoga. So I did 10 minutes on my bike. I was trying for 15 but my butt said  

Spritzed my hair with conditioner and marshmallow balm spritz and baggying. I will take the extensions out tomorrow. Maybe I will do a hot oil treatment or an overnight DC.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Early morning abs workout for about 20 minutes. Yesterday my eating wasn't that great but I stayed under my calorie count. I had a late nite staff meeting and they had a taco bar. 

This afternoon I will hit my chest, shoulders. I hate working shoulders though...they are a little boring  

I will begin incorporating 10 minutes of HIIT on the treadmill three times a week. I enjoy my early morning workouts, so I will keep doing those. I am focusing in on the lower body...so mostly squats and core work in the mornings before work. Then after work I will try to hit the gym for the heavier weights.

I need to order more of the plant based protein drink I had...


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty I'm sure you are fine  and I know what you mean about being cranky. I seem to be acting just as bad as my ds when he doesn't get a nap lol. 

-I'm honestly trying to eat a ton of veggies and fruit. I think I will pull the crock pot out and make Cabbage soup to eat when I feel like snacking. 
-Also, I have been off on my washing schedule. My hair is doing great but I'm not following any kind of time line. Just listening to my hair as of now and maybe I'll tweek my regime later. 
-In my neighborhood, we are having sewage problems yuck *gag* the water in the house smells so bad so I'm about to workout now then pick up lil man, half day, and go over his father's house. Ima be all up in his bathroom with all my products lol.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't workout last night... My eating was still good though. I still have time to get all 5 workouts in this week though.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

My wig is here. Now I can start my wig regimen and I can really break a sweat without worrying about reversion. Hubbys bday is in 2 weeks so im trying to lose a quick 5lbs.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

We are starting our work challenge. They didn't weigh us in until mid morning so my starting weight will be off. I weighed in at 154.8 which after eating, drinking coffee and drinking water. That possible means my morning weight is about 152.8.

The people at work keep telling me I don't need to lose weight. They always guess I am 130. I don't think I've been 130 lbs since elementary. I just think that 140 to 143 is a better weight for me. But I will be going for a fit and toned body over a low weight.


----------



## BGT (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting my hair today by a stylist for the first time in years and i'm scared  i'm sitting under the dryer now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2014)

I went out to dinner last night but it was hot pot so it was pretty healthy. The spicy broth is delicious and then we added bok Choy and spinach and beef and noodles. I was so happy that I wasn't cooking. 

P90x3 is still going well, but my power walks have turned into strolls. I need to focus and keep my pace up. 

I'm still bunning due to laziness and lack of styling skills but I'm keeping it moisturized.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2014)

BGT don't forget to post pictures when your hair is done.


----------



## cllncindy (Jan 16, 2014)

I would like to join!

Hair Goals 
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: Full SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type:???
How you will achieve goal: 8-10week stretches, co-washing, roller sets 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 192
Goal Weight: 165
Current Dress Size: 10
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: lose the back fat and flatten my tummy
How you will achieve goal: making smarter food choices, portion control and exercise


----------



## BGT (Jan 16, 2014)

BGT said:


> I'm getting my hair today by a stylist for the first time in years and i'm scared  i'm sitting under the dryer now.



She did a great job. I barely lost any length. Gave me a beautiful U shaped cut. 

And OT, but I interviewed for an amazing position last week with the state and got it! I start Tuesday!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm sooo hungry. I'm not sure I will make it another 30 minutes until lunch time. I have left over chicken bok choy zucchini stir fry. 

BGT congrats on the new job!!! And where are the hair pictures?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Went out for lunch today but behaved. I had a veggie sandwich and a side of white bean, kale, tuna salad which I will take home and have for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished chest, shoulders,  and HIIT.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Ate my Marie Callender for lunch today.  That's what my lunch typically is since I'm on a 1500 calories a day. Or I make me a sandwich.  Walked on my treadmill when I got home from work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

Im making beef tips, broccoli and mac n cheese tonight. I think I will eat a dinner salad in place of the macaroni


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 17, 2014)

Eating seconds is a bad habit of mine. Tonight after my reasonable portion of spaghetti with homemade sauce I had spinach and arugula salad instead of a second helping. I'm completely full so I didn't need seconds. 

And I put the power back into my power walk tonight. Tomorrow is my least favorite p90x3 workout, but I will just power through.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 17, 2014)

Fitness: Just finished my 3rd JM workout for the week. I ate during my fasting time this evening because I didn't eat enough earlier.  

Hair: GHE with a scarf and two hats on.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 17, 2014)

Today is not my official weigh in day but I stepped on the scale anyway. I'm down a pound since Monday!  Eating less really works, but I have to be constantly mindful or else I just eat without thinking when I'm not really hungry. 

On the other hand no matter how much I lose, my thighs stay flabby. Even when I was 15 pounds lighter than I am now they were still big. I think liposuction is my only hope for thin thighs. Sigh...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

Im going to the doctor today to get on the weight loss program. Whatever im doing is not working. I will let yall know how it goes

Eta I got there too late/the doc left early so I have tp reschedule for next tuesday. Im so anxious!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm going to start weighing myself on Friday Mornings and Monday Mornings... I need to see how much damage I'm doing over the weekend!

Today's weight was 178...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Today is not my official weigh in day but I stepped on the scale anyway. I'm down a pound since Monday!  Eating less really works, but I have to be constantly mindful or else I just eat without thinking when I'm not really hungry.
> 
> On the other hand no matter how much I lose, my thighs stay flabby. Even when I was 15 pounds lighter than I am now they were still big. I think liposuction is my only hope for thin thighs. Sigh...



You gotta work on strength training. That is the only way to trim and tighten those thighs. 

I need to do some myself. My eating has been ok, but made some fattening foods, so I gotta watch myself. As far as my hair, I just need to get it together. I am going to wait for a pro to relaxer my hair. I don't want to overprocess certain parts and underprocess others. So might just get a wig and call it a day for my mini trip next weekend.


----------



## cynd (Jan 17, 2014)

This week was a bust but I watched my 600 lb life for the first time last night and I hope I've shocked myself back on track.  I also grocery shopped and have healthy alternatives in the house again.  Still no exercise but I guess Rome wasn't built in a day and tomorrow's a new one.  Have a healthy weekend everyone.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 17, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> You gotta work on strength training. That is the only way to trim and tighten those thighs.
> 
> I need to do some myself. My eating has been ok, but made some fattening foods, so I gotta watch myself. As far as my hair, I just need to get it together. I am going to wait for a pro to relaxer my hair. I don't want to overprocess certain parts and underprocess others. So might just get a wig and call it a day for my mini trip next weekend.



Even when I was doing p90x legs & back (lots of weighted squats and lunges) twice a week and Callanetics legs, my thighs wouldn't shrink. I've also tried Brazil Butt Lift from beachbody. Is there a better set of weight work I should try?  I'm willing to do anything.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 17, 2014)

Updates I'm down 4 pounds but I cheated so bad yesterday I know it should have been 5. I digress. 

I got in a gallon of water yesterday.  Filled the jug set it on the counter and everytime I went in the kitchen I drank a cup! Today not so much but I'm going to try it again!  Havent taken my avc shot but will tonight. I think am and pm is good for me. 

My hair hasnt been touched since I untangled it but I plan on dc'ing tonight.  

Trying not to let the weekend ruin my progress!

Suny


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Even when I was doing p90x legs & back (lots of weighted squats and lunges) twice a week and Callanetics legs, my thighs wouldn't shrink. I've also tried Brazil Butt Lift from beachbody. Is there a better set of weight work I should try?  I'm willing to do anything.



Try heavier weights GettingKinky


----------



## ajacks (Jan 17, 2014)

This week was a complete bust!  I have been doing well with the working out, but can't seem to get the eating on the right track.  Still looking for a well balance way of eating that won't make me feel hungry all the time.  Maybe I'll try a one week detox starting on Sunday


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 18, 2014)

I tried to make curry but I burned the onions while I was frying them so we ordered take out Indian. I was good,kept my portions small and didn't have seconds.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 18, 2014)

Got my workout in and ate well today.

I washed and DC'd my hair and I'm currently air drying. I'm wearing my u-part for the weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Body: Worked out 6 times this week. I will probably do a little bit of lower body this morning before taking dd to dance class.

Hair: I will co-wash and DC my braids with light protein.


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm hoping I can stay focused during this weekend. I'm having friends over tonight who are bringing wine and food, and tomorrow I will be at a bar watching football...I'm power walking both days in the AM to counterbalance the cals, and hopefully I can eat and drink in moderation. It's always toughest for me within the first 2 weeks. I've been doing well so far


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Thinking about joining a gym. I love my treadmill but I feel like I need more than that. Plus they have a sauna!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thinking about joining a gym. I love my treadmill but I feel like I need more than that. Plus they have a sauna!



Do it HairPleezeGrow!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just finished a morning lower body workout.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 18, 2014)

Just completed a 20 min Tabata workout. I think that will be my cardio while I do JM Body Revolution. I don't care for the cardio workouts with the program. I completed 5 workouts this week!

I just had my green smoothie and two of the banana but oatmeal drops that I made last night.

Hair: I applied my MN/Sulfur 8 mix, m&s and put two braids in my hair in preparation for applying my u-part.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 18, 2014)

I had a good week. 


Fitness: I did 6 p90x3 workouts. I went on 12 20 minute power walks. I had 1 1/2 cheat meals. I am going to have a margarita tonight though.

Hair: I DC and washed once. I bunned all week and moisturized twice.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 19, 2014)

My aunt flow is visiting. Thank heavens I don't weigh in until next week. I replaced my super b complex with hair vitamins but this week I'll take the super b in addition because I find that it reduces my cramps and shortens my cycle to 2 max 3 days. Maybe it's the folic acid?

Anyway enjoying my day off from exercising. I think I'll actually cook something instead of using my George Forman grill. Later prep snacks for the week and make cabbage soup to devert mindless snacking. That shall be my weekly goal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

^^^Today is also my day off...from the weights anyway. I will probably get in a light ab workout though.

My lower body feels good achy from yesterday's fitness blender workout.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Body:* Just did a light ab/upper body workout on my "off day." 

*Hair:* Today was wash day and week two of being in my braids. I cowashed with As I Am Coconut Cowash, DCed with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion under my dryer, applied Oyin Hair Dew sealed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting and a little My Honey Child Buttery Soy on the Ends. I will put my braids up in a bun when they dry a little more. I'll continue oiling my scalp with NJoy sulfur oil every other day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2014)

I am being consistent. Weighed on my SO's scale and am down to 152.2. Yesterday I made crock pot cornbread, black eye pea and collard green soup and collar green stir fry. So my eating has been on point. I rode my bike a bit yesterday but not a lot. I will pick up my exercise a bit more next week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

I had another Sunday cheat meal. This time I made a muffuletta like the ones they serve at Central Grocery in New Orleans. It was probably an 800 calorie sandwich, but it was worth it.


ETA I retried the curry recipe that I screwed up on Friday and it came out great!!! The only problem was that I couldn't stop myself from having seconds. I had a lot of calories today.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 20, 2014)

Hair: poo and dc the other day my hair was tangling so I just wrapped it into a bun and went to bed. Was able to better detangle the next morning.  
Body: down 7 pounds but tom has appeared and today I cheated....I digress! 

Long hair skinny body...lets get it 2014 is our year! Good luck this week ladies!

Suny


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 20, 2014)

So, my weight stayed consistent over the weekend... Still 178! I'm still at my official starting weight for the challenge but, last week the scale said 183. It's a move in the right direction for me!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 20, 2014)

Thus weekend was not a good weekend for my eating...hubby and I had date night Saturday and then after church yesterday they had a birthday luncheon for the pastor. Sigh I need to get it together and just learn to say no and know that it's okay for me to do so.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 20, 2014)

Today was my official weigh in. I'm up 0.6 pounds but my body fat % was lower so I'm ok with it. Plus I had lunch meat yesterday so I may be retaining water. 

I roller set my hair yesterday so I'm wearing it out today.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 20, 2014)

My family is having a big event the end of June.  I would like to be well under 200  but I would have to lose more than 10 pounds a month.  More like 12 or no more than 15. I just don't want to put too much stress on myself and end up falling off track. Decisions...


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2014)

I cant wait to get my b12 shot tomorrow. God knows I need the extra energy. These kids of mine wear me out everyday. My weight has been the same for 2 weeks. I hope b12 gives me the boost I need to get under 160


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Today was my official weigh in. I'm up 0.6 pounds but my body fat % was lower so I'm ok with it. Plus I had lunch meat yesterday so I may be retaining water.
> 
> I roller set my hair yesterday so I'm wearing it out today.



That's really pretty. It's so perfect looking, it almost looks like a wig.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks faithVA  

That was just after taking out the rollers and finger separating. After a night's sleep and one workout it's much messier.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 21, 2014)

How's it going ladies?  I made scallops last night and kept myself from having seconds. The great thing about trying to lose weight is that I'm trying a whole bunch of new recipes.  And when I did an unofficial weigh in this morning I was in the 145 lb range again for the second time in 2 weeks. I have definitely shifted lower in weight. Just another 5-8 lbs to go. 

On the hair front I used mascara to cover some of my grays on my hairline and it works really well. I'm definitely going to keep doing this between color touch-ups.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2014)

I was supposed to exercise yesterday but I didn't  My eating was off as well. I didn't feel like eating. I don't feel like eating today either but I'm making myself eat.

I had a special K breakfast sandwich with coffee for breakfast. I had some almonds for a snack. And I had collar green stir fry for lunch. I may pick a different green to stir fry next time but overall I like the stir fry. 

I will have a smoothie later on and maybe some soup. I need to make the bean medley tonight to have during the week. 

I was still 152.? this morning which is very good. I will get my exercise in this evening.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 21, 2014)

The food I ate yesterday was fine... I just didn't eat enough and I ate late. I did get a workout in.

Today, I am doing well. I just had tilapia with sautéed peppers and onions and kale. I made another batch of oatmeal drops last night so I had a couple of those with my lunch as well. JM workout #3 tonight.

I'm still wearing my wig but, I used my splitender on my leave out and I really like it! Can't wait to use it on my whole head.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2014)

I went to the doctor. They did a urinalysis, gave me a b12/fat burner shot, and wrote me a prescription for a water pill and appetite suppresant. I will do a review on my pills after the first week


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been doing ok.  Even though I went over my calorie goal Friday-Sunday (alcohol) I still didn't eat enough to make me gain weight.  Monday and today are another story.  Spur of the moment drinks again, and now this snow storm means I can't go to my fitness class since campus is closed.  I could work out at home, but I really don't want to.  I'm so over those videos, and this storm makes me want to eat chocolatey delicious things.  I do need to focus on cutting out sweets....tomorrow.  Not to mention I am working out of cafes while my apartment building is being sprayed for pests, which translates to tuna melts and nutella crepes.  On the positive side, I am still really motivated overall, and I am really looking forward to getting back in my fitness classes.

I am going to wash my hair today because it is super dry.  My braid out still looks fabulous because its nice and big  but my ends are hella crunchy.  I really need to baggy my ends at night, but I'm too lazy.  I'm really going to do better.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 21, 2014)

This is always the best part of biggest looser; when the family sees how much the contestant lost. So worth the hard work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2014)

I am eating maple oatmeal for breakfast. I sprinkled some dried cranberries in it. I think I will have tuna for lunch, a small caesar for a snack and beef stew for dinner. 

I took the water pill for the first time yesterday and I know its helping. Each time I went it was really clear and there was a lot of it. This morning im down 2lbs! I am not starting the appetite pills until I get under 160 on my own. 5lbs to go


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2014)

Checking in -  hoping to get back on track this week.  Did a lot of OT last week so was hardly home.  Eating wasn't too bad, but not the best.  Just had some fruit for breakfast and will jump on treadmill this afternoon.  Hair felt dry after Sundays wash so DC-ing now - since I took a snow day.

Will weigh tonight or tomorrow am.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 22, 2014)

I did an unofficial weigh in and I'm in the 144 lb range!  Eating less, eating real food and P90X3 is really working. I'm leaving on vacation in a few days and I'm hoping to maintain my weight while I'm gone. 

On the hair front, I moisturized and slept in bantu knots. It came out well enough that I'm wearing my hair down today. I hope it holds up all day.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2014)

Seriously I don't know what I am doing wrong. I eat healthily and work out every day but my metabolism is sooooo slow. My sister says it's bc I don't eat breakfast. So today I had a drink (cucumbers,apples, spinach, pineapple) blended with some ice.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Seriously I don't know what I am doing wrong. I eat healthily and work out every day but my metabolism is sooooo slow. My sister says it's bc I don't eat breakfast. So today I had a drink (cucumbers,apples, spinach, pineapple) blended with some ice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



For some people having something for breakfast does make it difference. It sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate when my weight fluctuates wildly. I was 152  yesterday and 156 this morning. blah blah blah. Have to weigh in tomorrow for my work fitness challenge. Not going to worry about it. I have been eating well so i know that is good. 

Will just stick to my program.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Seriously I don't know what I am doing wrong. I eat healthily and work out every day but my metabolism is sooooo slow. My sister says it's bc I don't eat breakfast. So today I had a drink (cucumbers,apples, spinach, pineapple) blended with some ice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'd been working out and eating healthy for months but I wasn't losing weight. I realized that my portions were too big and I was always getting seconds. Too many calories even of healthy food makes it hard to lose. I only started losing when I cut back significantly on calories.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

Im starting to look slimmer already.  Ive only lost 4lbs, but I can already see a change. One of the benefits of being short is that weight loss is very noticeable. I was going to do a hair/weight update in march but think I willdo a body update next month to keep me motivated. 

Im getting ready to take my son to school and I dont feel like eating so im gonna drink a chocolate protein shake


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 23, 2014)

faithVA I know what you mean about weight fluctuations. Yesterday morning I was 144. This morning I was 146. I just write it off as too much salt causing water retention. 

I've been pretty good this week I've done 4 P90X3 workouts and 10 20 minute power walks. I've been eating just ok. I've already had two cheat meals, but I kept the portions in hand. 

I'm leaving on vacation for 2 weeks tonight.   Yay!!    I'm going to try and get a few workouts in while I'm gone and keep my portions under control. My goal is to maintain my weight the whole time. Wish me luck!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

^^Good luck and have a fabulous vacation.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

Next week I will have my cheat meal on Tuesday. I will head to Arby's on tuesdays and have the chicken platter. I will stick to the white meat platter for now.

Also looking for a new bike saddle. I think that will improve my riding.


----------



## cllncindy (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't been working out as I should, how about not at all, 
I have cut down on my portions and am making healthier choices.
I am now  in the 186 range


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think eating all these personal sized pizzas are helping me lose weight.  it's too cold to be nibbling on carrots though!   Still doing the 10 min minimum/day, but I've skipped a couple of days....but not in a row.  Honestly, I don't think I have an athletic bone in my body.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Have a great vaca GettingKinky

I've been staying consistent with working out...eating is clean...save for some Atkins bars  Probably need to ditch those and stick with my stir fries, salads, etc.


----------



## cynd (Jan 23, 2014)

The exercise dvds I ordered arrived today.  Zumba, T25 and Rockin Body.  I'm praying this will help motivate me to do something.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2014)

cynd said:


> The exercise dvds I ordered arrived today.  Zumba, T25 and Rockin Body.  I'm praying this will help motivate me to do something.



I heard that T25 ain't no joke and is really good.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2014)

Rode my bike and now drinking my smoothie. I may have a sweet potato later. I don't feel like doing anything else.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 23, 2014)

cynd let me know how you like Rockin Body. Ive been tempted to get it.


----------



## BGT (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry if I've been MIA. I was out of town this weekend and now I've got a sinus infection. Hope to be back on track soon.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't feel like I've been as disciplined this week. I ate too much today and I'm only on my 3rd workout for the week! I have to get 2 more workouts in this week! 

Hair:  I'm currently doing GHE. I'm still wearing my wig as my style but, I'll probably do a bun next week to get my moisture game up for my monthly flat iron.


----------



## cynd (Jan 24, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @cynd let me know how you like Rockin Body. Ive been tempted to get it.



Will do GettingKinky.


----------



## cynd (Jan 24, 2014)

BGT said:


> Sorry if I've been MIA. I was out of town this weekend and now I've got a sinus infection. Hope to be back on track soon.



Hope you feel better soon BGT.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2014)

I just ate 2 cans of corn. I made it like elote (mexican) with lime, mayo, cayenne and black pepper. Its so good and I dont feel guilty at all 
#cheatmeal


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 25, 2014)

Finished my last workout for Hip hop abs! *happy dance* I gotta find level 2 before Monday; maybe it's in the closet. I'm glad to be moving my body and stretching... This is just the beginning for me!

Diet wise, my cravings have decreased but still there. I also try to not go in for seconds. It'll be there tomorrow lol. Meal planning definitely helps me. I actually look forward to water and I want to drink half my body weight so I have more work ahead.

Sectioned my hair and I'm going to do a corrective on my underprocessed areas that are mid-strand. Seems alot easier than a regular tu.


----------



## BGT (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm feeling a lot better. Might try some cardio tonight.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 25, 2014)

Well pretty close. ok. I'm done.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 25, 2014)

Hair Goals
Current Length: APL
2014 Goal Length: Full MBL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural with damaged ends  
Hair type: ?
How you will achieve goal: Braids, Braid, Braids

Weight/Fitness Goals round 2 
Current Weight: 200 
Goal Weight: 150 
Current Dress Size: UK 16-18 
Goal Size: UK 12 
Fitness Goal: lose excess fat + Toned body 
How you will achieve goal: Clean eating, and using free means to exercise (walking), once a week swimming. 

50 pounds over 52 weeks is roughly a pound a week, so should be more than manageable with the exercise/diet plan. In the past I would crash diet and spend crazy amounts of time in the gym, and I learned my lesson that slow is the best way. 

I'll come back with pics

http://public.fotki.com/Spongebobb/weight-loss-round-2/snapshot-20140125-13.html


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

My eating is still going good. I need to make time to get to the gym to join. Anyway for right now I'm on my treadmill or sweatin to the oldies.

Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow. 


View attachment 243889



View attachment 243891


----------



## sgold04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've lost about 2-3 pounds since I started two weeks ago.  Staying near my calorie goal of 1200, which is low for my height, has worked for me. Even if I go over by 200 cals, I'm still in the weight loss range. I did binge on pizza last night, but luckily I feel like crap this AM so I won't be doing that again. In the next seven days I have FIVE social gatherings (fatty foods and alcohol)!!! So I really need to step up my workout regimen.

I've been wearing my hair in thick braids about 4-5 days a week, and taking them down for the weekend. I'm getting mini-twists in about 2 weeks, and I hope to rock mini twists or braids regularly until May.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm 3 pounds down. So that makes 9 pounds this month.  I am satisfied although my goal is 10 (or maybe a little more) per month. I do have a few days left hopefully I will burn another pound. 

I haven't been to the gym. Dang polar vortex got me thrown all off and Ive been lazy. I will go soon because I don't like to waste money. February I will tighten up my diet more I know it can be better; 28 days of healthy eating except valentine's day. I'll have to see. 

My corrective went well less tangles and breakage. My ends are still holding up. Trying to get another 8-9 weeks before I trim with the split ender.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in:
-WEIGHTLOSS: I'm still working out nightly with Nike Kinect Fitness.  I recently changed my goal from "get toned" to "get lean" in the game program settings.  This will allow me to do more cardio and burn fat faster.  I'm currently weighing I'm at 159.2, and I've been hovering over this number for the past week and a half....
I've also upped my water intake to 1gallon per day; where all before I only did 2.2 Liters/day.  
I know my eating habits sucks, but I'm slowly working on getting  that together as well. I should have it together by next month .

-HAIR: I'm at 11 weeks post, which leaves only 5 weeks until my next touch-up date! My, how times does fly! Lol

Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Worked out consistently this week, but didn't eat well on the weekend. I'm not even mad about it. I ditched the Atkins bars...too many sugar alcohols in them...they give me gas and bloating. Aint nobody got time for that. They were nice and convenient. I will just keep drinking my protein shakes in the morning and eating my veggies throughout the day. I've been doing well with cutting down the carby foods (except today) so hopefully that helps. I will be training hard this week again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2014)

*I'm in:*

*Hair Goals

*Current Length: Barely SL
2013 Goal Length: Full APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Mildly Texlaxed
Hair type: 4b
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling - Wigs and Weaves for now but sometimes I bun.

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 142
Goal Weight: 123-126
Current Dress Size: 6-8
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: Lose a little weight, increase my cardio capacity, tone and tighten my entire body especially my buns, hips and thighs


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2014)

I will be taking my diatomaceous earth on a regular basis this time around as well as exercise a minimum of 3 times a week, concentrating mostly on my muscular development.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Today I must make time to work out. Squats, lifts, lunges and lower body. Tomorrow arms and abs


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Worked out legs with squats and leg machines. I'm so freakin tired...don't even wanna make dinner. Luckily kids love peanut butter samiches.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

Its too cold to take my mid-day walk. Will need to find another way to get some walking in.

Yesterday was tough. I was craving cookies all day. Fortunately the vending machine was out of keebler cookies, so I had hot chocolate instead. I don't have any junk food at home which helps. So I had a healthy dinner; fish, edamae and a sweet potato. I had another hot chocolate for dessert.

I bought 2 Lean Cuisine panini lunches. I really like them but they have 8 points per weight watcher and I know I really shouldn't do more than 5 for lunch, so I will need to skip those and find something else quick for lunch.

My weight is slowly coming back down. Just need to up my exercise. Looking forward to warmer days when I can get more walking in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Did a good leg workout yesterday. Eating is clean.


----------



## vnatural (Jan 28, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: NL
2014 Goal Length: SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed/texlaxed
Hair type: 4C
How you will achieve goal: 30+ week stretches, moisturizing daily, deep condition once a week, protein treatment once a month, flex rods, box braids/braids

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 209 (Already lost 31 lbs)
Goal Weight (Short-Term/Long-Term): 170 lbs/120 lbs
Current Dress Size: I have no clue ..definitely not a 12 or under
Goal Size: Size 3 or 4
Fitness Goal: I'm focused on losing fat. I'll worry about but lifts and toning later. I'm focused on dropping this excess weight.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 28, 2014)

Didn't exercise today and I won't tonight.  Kinda off my game maybe I'll just do my stretch tape and take a relaxing bath.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2014)

Once my new seat comes in I think my fitness regimen will be 30 minutes on the bike and 30 minutes of yoga to stretch my muscles out. Alternating isn't working so well for me. When it warms up I will add mid-day or morning walks. And once I build up my endurance I will increase my bike rides in 5 minute intervals each week. Not expecting my new bike saddle until next week. In the meantime I will stick with 20 minutes of cycling, followed by yoga. I cooked last night so no reason not to exercise tonight.

I should have a better weigh in tomorrow but not by much, so definitely have to improve my exercise consistency.

I received my Natural Oasis product. I will take my hair down Friday and try it out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

Hubby and I are going to start dancing every night with the kinect. Im hoing to do michael jackson experience tonight


----------



## cynd (Jan 29, 2014)

I tend to do well with eating during the day but have major fails late at night.  Last night around 11:00 I headed to the kitchen with the intention of eating fatty snacks but ended up eating an apple and a small piece of cheese instead.    Being honest:  I went back later and settled for low cal popcorn.  That's progress for me.  I'm still so upset by recent breakage that other than moisturizing and sealing, I'm basically ignoring my hair.   I've only exercised one time since I joined this challenge.  I need divine intervention.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 29, 2014)

Prettymetty that's so sweet.  Did you get your MJ on?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Prettymetty that's so sweet.  Did you get your MJ on?



Not yet. Im waiting for him to get off work. Well dance then im making blackened salmon for dinner and texas cheese fries. Im still bad when im good


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2014)

I did the entire Jillian Michaels 'No More Troubled Zone' this morning. It was pretty tough too. I also washed and conditioned my hair afterwards.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm trying to be good on my vacation. We're doing tons of walking and I've done my T25 workout twice. According to the scale in the hotel I haven't gained any weight so that's all I can ask for. 

My hair is super dry. I need to wash it, but I'm pretty sure I'm going swimming tomorrow so I can't work up the motivation.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been putting my treadmill to good use the past few days.  I took yesterday as a break, ran some errands after work.  I was going to walk for just 15, but figured I need a rest day - my thighs feel sore, in a good way.  My goal is to complete my 5K trainer app.  I think the furthest I got was week 2.  

Eating is ok.  Getting much better.  I have not eaten out, but I've been hanging in the grocery store - too much! So I need to only go to re-up on fruit/veggies, eggs, and stay away from all the randoms.  

Hair is pretty good.  I did a light blow dry using the tension method Sunday.  Makes a world of difference in styling throughout the week.


----------



## sj10460 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was super busy in Janauary and got lazy since it was my bday month. I'm ready for February and will work out daily. I've been good with taking my hairfinity pills but real lax with my multi vitamin. I also want to take some fish oil, I notice my skin was real nice and glowly when I use to take some, or it might have been cod liver, I'll have to check my old journals.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Id like to join if it's not too late... I would like to lose 25-30 lbs.  I was 133 in 2010 but then birth control packed on a whopping 54 lbs....! I am only 5'1 3/4" so 187 was A LOT on my frame, plus I was sore muscle (former sprinter) so I looked brolic and I was very uncomfortable.  I am down to 159 (I fluctuate between 157-162) I would like to get down to 130-135.   I ate raw (fruits and veggies) yesterday and so far I think I am going to do it again today. I am not going to commit myself to only eating raw, I am just trying something to break through this plateau I've hit. 
My measurements:
Height: 5'1 3/4"
Weight: 159lbs
Chest: 36D
Waist: 29"
Hips:42.5

Goal:
Weight: 130-135
Chest: 34C (where I was before)
Waist: 25-27"
Hips: 40.5"

I have been working out consistently, and for the last 4-5 days I've sipped water with ACV and a touch of honey.  I cannot believe how much it helps curb my appetite.  It helps because my job is demanding and sometimes I don't make the best decision on food because of it. I don't eat pork or anything made from it (I never have).  I have Insanity: Asylum but I have not used it in years.... I wish I had a workout partner but I do what I can.

As for my hair, it's a long story, I SHOULD be far past MBL but I am only SL/APL because of birth control and many other setbacks.  I am all natural though so at least I don't have to worry about that...I am currently taking Hairfinity, biotin, b complex and Folic acid and I see an increase in my growth, I am in the Crown and Glory challenge and I just installed box braids last week.  I also do inversion as well.  My ultimate hair goal is to be TBL  but my 2014 hair goal is to retain as much growth as I can after evening it out, thicken up my hair and maintaining the health.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2014)

My weight is going up, up, up  I'm not yet motivated to work out consistently. I need the weather to stay at, at least 40 degrees to help me out. I just need to keep my eating under control while I work on my exercise motivation.

And I'm tired of these twist. Tomorrow is take down day. I need a good scalp cleansing.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 30, 2014)

The struggle is real!!!  I'm completing my workouts but, just barely! Apparently, I decided I wanted to be a vegan pastry chef last week... No, no, no, no.... Just NO!!!

Edit... I was a little lazy with my hair last week! I just wore it braided under my wig... Probably moisturized it once! I'm in a bun this week and I did GHE last night. I'm going to straighten it on Saturday... I'll get to use my Split Ender on my whole head.. Finally!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

I just made fish tacos for lunch. So good! I eat a lot of protein so hopefully I get some growth from that. I havent weighed myself in a couple days. I dont want to know


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Took my morning vitamins, oils my scalp and inverted for 7 min.... So far I've only eaten raw fruits and veggies, I've been sipping on my water and ACV drink and I'm about to go to the gym.... I'm down 4lbs from last week and the week isn't even over yet... Today way a good day.
ETA: I don't plan on eating raw for the rest of my life, I know others have but I don't really want to.  I stopped eating meat for a couple of years when I was in high school but I still ate cooked veggies.  I have a raw food book that shows all types of recipes for a bunch of different raw food meals.  I just want to get a jump on my weight loss, cleanse my GI track without fasting and give my hair a nice boost.  I am still getting plenty of calories....


----------



## mzperkins (Jan 30, 2014)

*Hope I can join in here.*

*Hair Goals

*Current Length: NL
2013 Goal Length: Full SL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4C
How you will achieve goal: Protective Styling - wig braids and weaves

*Weight/Fitness Goals*

Current Weight: 149
Goal Weight: 130-132
Current Dress Size: 6-8
Goal Size: 2-4
Fitness Goal: Lose belly & back fat while toning up
 Workout: Crossfit 3-5 days/week


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

I love cucumbers. I ate 2 today with acv and chile. Best snack ever!

Eta I just found out that cucumbers are a great source of silica and sulfur. Also high in potassium, vitamins a, b, c and k. Basically a recipe for silky, shiny healthy hair


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 30, 2014)

I just finished my second workout for the day... Tabata from Keairalashae's YouTube channel! Her videos are so fun!


----------



## JassyMo (Jan 31, 2014)

Sooo, I'm down to 141. So far I've lost 5 pounds since the first and have another 6 pounds to go. I've been working more on losing the weight and haven't been actually working out. Just walking, studying and playing with my one year old lol. I will focus on my fitness goals when I've reached my weight loss goal. I kept my hair braided in box braids for nearly a month, I just put my hair in a full sew in. Hopefully I'll be rocking it for all of February!!!


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

JassyMo said:


> Sooo, I'm down to 141. So far I've lost 5 pounds since the first and have another 6 pounds to go. I've been working more on losing the weight and haven't been actually working out. Just walking, studying and playing with my one year old lol. I will focus on my fitness goals when I've reached my weight loss goal. I kept my hair braided in box braids for nearly a month, I just put my hair in a full sew in. Hopefully I'll be rocking it for all of February!!!




You've got a lot on your plate... good job and keep it up...


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

So today is my third day eating raw.  I guess you can say that I "cheated" (that's such an awful word isn't it?) because I had coffee, black, no sugar, no cream.  I am posted at a static post by myself today and I knew I was going to get droopy lids syndrome so I got a cup and have only sipped it as I felt that I needed it.  Other than that, I have eaten raw fruits and veggies and fresh juice.  I've been drinking water both plain and with ACV and honey.  I can see and feel my stomach getting tighter, I am well on my way to reaching my goals.  I do not have any hunger pains or bad cravings either.  I will weigh myself again on Sunday I think.  My body is hurting from all the workouts that I have been doing.  
OH!  I woke up an hour late this morning so I didn't have time to do my morning makeup routine, I basically only had time to do my brows and a teeny bit of liner and mascara (and lip gloss of course).  I noticed that I did not have any puffiness around my eyes and under my eyes looked brighter and more toned.  As soon as I walked into my building one of the male officers asked me if I got lighter... He said I "look bright, like glowy..."  I told him what I have been doing and he said "I don't know, whatever you're doing, it's working for you" .  Yaaaay, progress!
ETA: I only wear face makeup (foundation, powder, airbrush) if I am going out which is rare so I basically never wear it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

Good job ladies! I finally got daycare for my youngest 3 so now I will have plenty of time to work out daily. Im my biggest distraction and thats about to change. I wanna be skinny now!! March is right around the corner. I dont want to be dissapointed by my update pics


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 31, 2014)

My LG Bluetooth headphones are done for but I had the protection plan on them so I took them back to Best Buy and I exchanged it for a Fitbit Force.... Yay!  Now I can keep track of what I do more accurately.  I sacrificed and only bought a cheap set of headphones (not Bluetooth ) I'll save up and get some at some point in the future, as long as I can listen to music I think I can make it....


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Worked out my biceps and back today w/a little cardio. Moisturized and sealed my hair.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 31, 2014)

January was a big ol' fail!  It's the pizza joint up the street's fault.  Starting again tomorrow.  Sigh.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 31, 2014)

I finally washed my hair. It had been 2 weeks and it was so dry. It feels much better now. 

I worked out this morning and ate a normal size breakfast instead of pigging out at the buffet.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2014)

JassyMo said:


> Sooo, I'm down to 141. So far I've lost 5 pounds since the first and have another 6 pounds to go. I've been working more on losing the weight and haven't been actually working out. Just walking, studying and playing with my one year old lol. I will focus on my fitness goals when I've reached my weight loss goal. I kept my hair braided in box braids for nearly a month, I just put my hair in a full sew in. Hopefully I'll be rocking it for all of February!!!



That's fabulous. Let some of that rub off on me 

Great work. Keep it up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2014)

[USER=310043 said:
			
		

> IronButterfly[/USER];19604671]January was a big ol' fail!  It's the pizza joint up the street's fault.  Starting again tomorrow.  Sigh.



I'm starting again with you. I have 9 minutes until tomorrow


----------



## nemi95 (Feb 1, 2014)

Has anyone just upped their protein intake and limit sugars/carbs? I was eating 100g of protein a day and limit myself to 100 grabs a day (average was about 60-75) and my weight just started dropping. I also cut out gluten. I went from 175 to 145lbs. Oh and I'm 5'10". It took me 4months.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 1, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> Has anyone just upped their protein intake and limit sugars/carbs? I was eating 100g of protein a day and limit myself to 100 grabs a day (average was about 60-75) and my weight just started dropping. I also cut out gluten. I went from 175 to 145lbs. Oh and I'm 5'10". It took me 4months.



Ive done that before and it worked really well. Im working on getting enough protein for now. Then I can gradually reduce carbs and sugar


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 1, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> Has anyone just upped their protein intake and limit sugars/carbs? I was eating 100g of protein a day and limit myself to 100 grabs a day (average was about 60-75) and my weight just started dropping. I also cut out gluten. I went from 175 to 145lbs. Oh and I'm 5'10". It took me 4months.



 I started out the year on that road, but succumbed to pizza and chocolate due to a severe lack of sex.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> Has anyone just upped their protein intake and limit sugars/carbs? I was eating 100g of protein a day and limit myself to 100 grabs a day (average was about 60-75) and my weight just started dropping. I also cut out gluten. I went from 175 to 145lbs. Oh and I'm 5'10". It took me 4months.



Interesting....so you go by carbs not calories? I'm going to have to give this a try. January was a big olé flop for me.


----------



## cynd (Feb 1, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> Has anyone just upped their protein intake and limit sugars/carbs? I was eating 100g of protein a day and limit myself to 100 grabs a day (average was about 60-75) and my weight just started dropping. I also cut out gluten. I went from 175 to 145lbs. Oh and I'm 5'10". It took me 4months.



My starting weight for this challenge is actually 16 lbs less than what I weighed in October. I attribute it to eating lots of protein, green vegies and fruit with virtually no starches like bread, rice, potatoes, etc. I also drank at least one 16 oz water with acv daily. During that time I didn't have cravings and the weight seemed to magically disappear. Since January I just haven't been able to sustain this way of eating, so coupled with no exercise, January has been a total fail for me.

 Hooray for February!


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok.  So did a 50 min walk on various levels and speeds.  
 Starting weight today is 184.2.

 I expect to be in the 170's beginning March 1st.

 I am pleasantly surprised to see a little length retention although I recently had to do a trim due to these pesky splits (ends and mid shaft and all over!!  grrr!)

 Still, I have enough for two baby twist-tails on each side of my head.  Very proud of them.

 Will update on weight once a week just to keep on track.

 Good luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2014)

I did better today. I got my new bike saddle and it feels much better. I did 30 minutes on my bike today. I still need to stretch. I had my smoothie for breakfast and haven't been snacking. Now I need to get more water in me. I do better with my water intake at work. At home I get off track.

I tried my new Natural Oasis products last night. I am going to put most of my other products on the shelf for February. I like how natural they are and they will cut down on my wash day time. My ends are destroyed and I don't think they can be recovered. But I will let them grow out and just dust them regularly. In the meantime I am going to see if I can finger coil my hair. If so then I will wear finger coils at the beginning of the week, cowash midweek and put my hair in flat twist and wig it the end of the wig. If I can do that successfully, I can have an easy regimen until my hair is long enough to wear better 2 strand twists.


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 1, 2014)

I walked for 20 mins today and stuck with this vegan diet so far. I'm really hoping I can keep this up. I have a hunger headache and I normally get them when I eliminate meat from my diet.

Any tips on how to avoid this?

I need to wash my hair but I'm too lazy, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2014)

I worked a 12 hour shift yesterday with no break. If it wasnt for dh making pancakes for breakfast I probably wouldve passed out. After work I destroyed a bowl of cajun chicken pasta from one of my favorite restaurants. I dont feel bad about it because I burn mega calories waiting tables 

Today is Superbowl sunday and im working all day again in the bar. I will be prepared today with protein bars, fruit, nuts and sliced cucumbers. I hope I make lots of money


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> *I hope I make lots of money*



Prettymetty

 I hope you make lots of money too!  Just because!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi ladies, this past week was blah. I didn't workout with Sean T  at all.  Does shoveling count? Some days I had to shovel twice just to be able to leave the house.

My diet has been good I did buy these quaker oatmeal cookies with chocolate chip and almonds.  I haven't tried them yet but they contain a fair amount of fiber. I feel so moody without my fat snacks. I'll indulge a few times a week not everyday. Starting Monday I'll actually track my calories on mfp.

My hair is doing great despite the weather and high heat bumping out of my furnace. I've been playing around with samples and mixing a few moisturizers I have on hand.  I'm starting to understand my hair better and my ends feel like butter .


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2014)

sj10460 said:


> I walked for 20 mins today and stuck with this vegan diet so far. I'm really hoping I can keep this up. I have a hunger headache and I normally get them when I eliminate meat from my diet.
> 
> Any tips on how to avoid this?
> 
> I need to wash my hair but I'm too lazy, maybe tomorrow



I am just guessing, but maybe try adding a little bit more protein (beans, black eye peas) or more fat (olive oil).


----------



## BGT (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys, just checking in. Finally got over my sinus infection last week and then took my first pole dance class. Woke up so sore! Then this morning I was diagnosed with chicken pox. Set back after set back. I just hope I don't lose a lot of hair because my scalp is on fire.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

So I finally talked hubby into joining a gym! Yay...we more then likely will go tomorrow after work to join...I'm so excited


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just did a cadio/lower body workout. I'm beat.  This stuff is hard work. I really don't know how to stay consistent. I need instant gratification. My eating this weekend was full of sugar. erplexed


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

I had a really good eating day yesterday so I jumped on the scale this morning with a smile only to find out that I gained almost 1 lb. WTH?


----------



## Eiano (Feb 3, 2014)

cynd said:


> I had a really good eating day yesterday so I jumped on the scale this morning with a smile only to be find out that I gained almost 1 lb.  WTH?



Don't let it stop you. One thing I've learned about this weight loss thing is that if you're doing what you're supposed to... You are CHANGING. I lost no weight the whole month of January... But rather than reverting to my old ways when disappointment comes of binge eating.. I stuck with it. I've never got more compliments about my weight as I did in January. I may not have "lost weight" but my body was changing...

Jumped on the scale yesterday and lost ~5lbs.

Stick with it sis!!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 3, 2014)

Turbo jam it is.  Learn and burn jeez Charlene is full of energy! Maybe I'll lose some inches in my hip/thighs/lower stomach area.


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

Eiano

I literally was sitting here feeling defeated and had just about talked myself into a mini binge.  I really needed that encouragement.  Thanks!  And congrats on the 5 lbs.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19613235]I had a really good eating day yesterday so I jumped on the scale this morning with a smile only to be find out that I gained almost 1 lb.  WTH?



Weight fluctuations day to day tend to be due to water variations versus true pounds. That is why tracking week to week is more reliable than day to day. So just stay the course.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2014)

cynd said:


> I had a really good eating day yesterday so I jumped on the scale this morning with a smile only to find out that I gained almost 1 lb. WTH?




cynd I stopped looking at the scale. Just take pictures throughout your journey and look at concrete differences in your appearance and how you feel.


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

I was weighed at the doctor's the first week of Jan and didn't weigh again until the end of January (no change btw) and I only weighed today because I was absolutely sure I had lost something.  But you're right Froreal3, and with my personality, if the news is bad I want to binge and if the news is good I want to give myself a little reward, which usually turns into a binge, so I'm going to stay away from the scale for a bit.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2014)

[USER][/USER]Working a part time job is helping me to eat less and exercise more. I lose about 1lb a week just from working. 3 weeks in 3lbs down. Im almost in the 150s


----------



## bdg0005 (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to start a weight loss journey and need some buddies to help me stay motivated to finish. I want to use snap chat to document my journey since it's a little more private than Instagram. My name on snap chat is bdg_25 let me know if you're interested.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 3, 2014)

cynd I understand I am an emotional eater as well sad/happy and after I calm down from being angry, angry too.  That's why I weigh every two weeks because if I lose 2-3 pounds in a week (my goal) I'll get too happy and eat a snack or two or three and by the next week I'll end up the same weight or I'll gain. 

When I want to snack hard I have been drinking Spiru-tein high protein energy meal cookies and cream flavor it satisfies the fat snack attack. Especially in the morning I'm much better throughout the day. Maybe if you can find something that works for you it will curb that momentary 'need' and be sure to let me know. 

And just like everyone said there are so many reason for weight fluctuations try not to be discourage. We can get this done.


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement @jennwantslonghurr. I never thought of myself as an emotional eater because I always associated that with eating when you're sad, but you're absolutely right, I eat regardless of the emotion. Another thing is I just started using a Nutribullet recently and I've been reading online that some people gain weight when they first start making nutriblasts. My "good day" yesterday consisted of 3 nutriblasts (too much of a good thing?) and 1 piece of chicken, so the problem may be that even when I'm good, I'm bad. I'll figure it out.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 3, 2014)

cynd
Omg I just had a debate with my friend about this! Ha I told her there's too many servings of fruit at one time in those nutriblasts and green smoothies. Maybe tweek the recipe with less fruit aka healthy sugar I'm sure you can still have 3.

My doctor told me only have 1 serving of any food based on labels because your body can only handle that specific amount at a time. If you always over do the serving size it can lead to diabetes, stroke, heart attack ete it is not just about weight gain or weight loss all the time. He said wait a couple of hours if you want another slice/piece whatever so the body can function properly. My reaction was like f*** :x

Right now I'm not worried about my fruit intake throughout the day because I'm trying to establish healthy eating habits. But I definitely try to load up on more veggies than fruit. It's hard.


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr
I was packing in the fruits with spinach or kale and almond milk.  I'll definitely have to revamp and lead with vegies instead of fruit.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> cynd
> Omg I just had a debate with my friend about this! Ha I told her there's too many servings of fruit at one time in those nutriblasts and green smoothies. Maybe tweek the recipe with less fruit aka healthy sugar I'm sure you can still have 3.
> 
> *My doctor told me only have 1 serving of any food based on labels because your body can only handle that specific amount at a time. If you always over do the serving size it can lead to diabetes, stroke, heart attack ete it is not just about weight gain or weight loss all the time. He said wait a couple of hours if you want another slice/piece whatever so the body can function properly. My reaction was like f*** :x*
> ...



This is interesting. I think this is something we aren't taught. Weight Watchers teaches it but I think it still gets missed. They will tell you like a serving of something has 0 points or 1 point and then people will eat 4 servings and wonder why they gain weight. It is only 0 or 1 point if you eat one serving. After that all bets are off. The body is an interesting thing. In this scenario 0 + 0 + 0 equals 5 

But as you said, if I eat 1 serving which is 1 point and then another serving hours later, it will also be 1 point.


----------



## cynd (Feb 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This is interesting. I think this is something we aren't taught. *Weight Watchers teaches it but I think it still gets missed. They will tell you like a serving of something has 0 points or 1 point and then people will eat 4 servings and wonder why they gain weight*. It is only 0 or 1 point if you eat one serving. After that all bets are off. The body is an interesting thing. In this scenario 0 + 0 + 0 equals 5
> 
> But as you said, if I eat 1 serving which is 1 point and then another serving hours later, it will also be 1 point.



This.  Been there, done that and it's still hard for me to accept.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 3, 2014)

@ faithVA exactly. 
He's a sports doctor but Ive seen him since 14 so 14 years. He's seen me very active, smaller, pregnant, and now larger. Maybe because he deals with athletic patients he broke it down for me in a different way.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 3, 2014)

cynd I tried weight watchers a few years ago. They were all like you can have 50 some points and 30 extra points because you workout. Over exaggerating but still I couldn't.  I couldnt handle all those points! I wasnt trying to eat as healthy as now so I was trying to get the most out my points smh. So many people had success I know it was me.


----------



## nemi95 (Feb 3, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> I started out the year on that road, but succumbed to pizza and chocolate due to a severe lack of sex.



Lol. Try a good protein powder. I use Isopure in Vanilla. 1 scoop is 100calories, 25g of protein and it's super good when you use he blender and 1/2 banana.  It's just a bit expensive. About $45 on Amazon and $55 in a brick and mortar.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2014)

I just checke my mydays app and aunt flo will be here any day. I should avoid the scale until she leaves. My water retention is crazy


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got an early morning ab/lower body workout in. Felt good. Will go to the gym this afternoon.


----------



## cynd (Feb 4, 2014)

Helped DH shovel snow for more than 2 hours.  I don't care what anybody says, I'm counting it as exercise.  Every muscle in my body aches.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 4, 2014)

Froreal3 you stay working out! Very inspiring.


----------



## cynd (Feb 4, 2014)

Inspired by faithVA, I just ordered a gel seat cover for my spin bike.  I've had it for more than a year and have logged less than 5 minutes on it.  Hopefully a softer seat will help.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

cynd said:


> Inspired by faithVA, I just ordered a gel seat cover for my spin bike.  I've had it for more than a year and have logged less than 5 minutes on it.  Hopefully a softer seat will help.



I hope it helps.


----------



## BGT (Feb 4, 2014)

Slowly but surely my chicken pox are drying up but it's still too severe for me to even leave the house. The day after my first workout without is gonna hurt


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Froreal3 you stay working out! Very inspiring.



Girl, I'm trying.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 4, 2014)

BGT feel better. I had it very young like 6 so I don't really remember just the itches. I hope it's not painful.  Take your time and be sure to let your immune system recover.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 5, 2014)

Just checking in.  January was a total bust for me.  Didn't lose 1lb, but did't gain either.  Need to make some adjustments and find a diet/work-out routine that works for me.  Joined a 12 week weight loss challenge with some friends so hopefully that will be the motivation I need to get this weight off.  

No updates for the hair.  Just wigging it and leaving it alone.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a stomach bug. I just forced myself to eat a protein bar. Ive been drinking powerade. Im ready t get better because I am low on energy right now


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

Had my smoothie and a sweet potato for dinner. I rode my bike for 30 minutes. Going to stick with the 30 minutes until I'm stronger. I plan to ride tonight and hopefully be done for my challenge weigh in tomorrow morning. Hopefully by the end of the week I can be 153. If I can drop another 2 to 3 next week, hopefully I can look someone decent for the dinner party I'm going to next weekend. I really wanted to be smaller this year than last year this time but that's not going to happen. Just have to stay the course.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't flat iron my whole head last week! I ended up just wearing my u-part wig for the weekend. I'm currently bunning but, I will have to wear my hair out over the weekend. 

I'm not losing weight which is frustrating but, I will keep at it!  I need to add more cardio and adjust my carb heavy diet even if it is good carbs!  I weighed 179 this morning... Ugh


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 5, 2014)

Took 2 hours to shovel the snow  in exhausted.  Probably clean the the rest of the snow in the evening ugh.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 5, 2014)

Haven't been able to do every day work outs this week because of errands. Since I only work out when my son is in school, that gives me a narrow window to work with. But did get in my 50 min treadmill walk/run. I learned I could do some fancy stuff on the treadmill like walk sideways and backwards and modified knee dips. So much to explore!

 Ipads make is so much easier to read while walking.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2014)

I haven't been able to do anything with my workout for at least a week. I have been too busy studying, but this is the last day of school for a long while so I will be able to pick up where I left off. 

I did give my hair a hair treatemtn this morning though with Affirm Positive Link mixed with glycerin and Duo Tek on dry hair followed by Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Conditioner. My hair is super soft right now and feels really good to touch.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 5, 2014)

So yesterday morning I gave myself a goat milk conditioner/coconut lime oil rinsing/treatment thingy.  MAN!  Was my hair yummy.  Still is!  It feels all silky and soft yet strong.  I'm going to do it again tomorrow morning and wear a slicked up tiny bun.


----------



## cynd (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm sure you'll look gorgeous nevertheless faithVA.  Have fun at the dinner party.


----------



## cynd (Feb 5, 2014)

Feel better Prettymetty.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

cynd said:


> I'm sure you'll look gorgeous nevertheless faithVA.  Have fun at the dinner party.



Aw thanks. I hope so.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got my appetite back so I baked flounder and made some angel hair primavera. Also my mom sent her ardyss rep to fit me for some garments yesterday. Today she came back and brought me a golden corset, postpartum girdle and an angel bra. Im going to wear the postpartum one during the day and sleep in the golden corset


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2014)

They didn't have any yellow bananas last night so I decided to try making my smoothie with the Oduwalla Vanilla Protein juice.  To salvage it I ended up adding some blueberries, frozen apples and the small piece of banana I did have.

I wanted a peanut butter and jelly sandwich so bad last night but I held out. I knew I had a weigh-in today. So I rode my bike for 30 minutes, did a few stretches and had my smoothie. My scale at home said 153.6. The scale at the weigh-in said 154.0. Either way I am going in the right direction finally.

I tried making overnight oatmeal. It came out OK but it wasn't edible enough for me  Next time I will just try it on the stove until I can perfect it. So I had to hit the cafeteria for breakfast. I wanted 2 eggs and a piece of wheat toast but they were out of wheat toast  So I ended up getting a biscuit, which I didn't need. Well the biscuit wasn't done in the middle, so I took it back and got one from the new batch. Well this one was slightly better but it really wasn't done. So that saved me some calories. Our cafeteria really isn't good  A bad cafeteria is part of a good weight loss program. No temptation at all.

My saddle is working out well and I can comfortably ride for 30 minutes. And I have been comfortable riding daily without any issues. It seems possible that if I stick with the riding and my current eating plan and add a mid-day walk I may be able to consistently drop 1 to 2 lbs a week. 

My hair is still up in flat twist and I'm spritzing it daily. I want to take it down to see how it feels but will just wait until wash day. Looks like wash day won't be until Sunday.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Feb 6, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> @GettingKinky
> 
> My doctor referred me to this special clinic that is affiliated with the hospital. At the clinic, they took blood samples, a stress test, a bone density test or maybe a body composition test.
> 
> ...


 
So jennwantslonghurr, you are really are big boned.  Always thought it was just an old folks saying.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Feb 6, 2014)

BGT said:


> She did a great job. I barely lost any length. Gave me a beautiful U shaped cut.
> 
> And OT, but I interviewed for an amazing position last week with the state and got it! I start Tuesday!


 
BGT, congratulations on the state job!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Feb 6, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> I did my Fitness Blender workout last night. I did the low impact cardio because I have a bad knee. I'm only going to do a workout 5 days a week. I do want to do 50 squats a day. I have an app on my phone to help me count them. I just need to figure out my diet now.


 
AmiJay, what's the app for counting the squats?  I was just looking for something like this to make that $$$$ iPhone work for its upkeep.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 6, 2014)

jbwphoto1



So jennwantslonghurr, you are really are big boned.  Always thought it was just an old folks saying.  [/QUOTE]

Yes weird right.  Idk they explained my bones are dense with more muscle fibers although I'm only 5ft. I guess it's a family trait my brother sister and younger aunt. Actually im narrow in bone structure like shoes in narrow version  especially when I was young and watches/bracelets are always huge and hip bone is prominent. 
I assumed I could carry extra weight because of my pear shaped figure. 

Perhaps that's why we excel at sports track, wrestling, dance/majorette and tennis. I noticed my ds is average height and weight appears thin but is heavy to lift.

All I know is I need to lose this weight the proper most efficient way.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a 1/2 banana for breakfast and a croissant with eggs and bacon. I just had cheese and crackers for a snack. Im having grilled chicken, broccoli and red potatoes for dinner and maybe a corona for dessert lol


----------



## AmiJay (Feb 7, 2014)

jbwphoto1 said:


> AmiJay, what's the app for counting the squats?  I was just looking for something like this to make that $$$$ iPhone work for its upkeep.



jbwphoto1  it's simply a counter app.  You can use it count things and I just put keep adding the number of squats I do.  There is also a couple of actual squat apps that have you use your phone to make sure you do the squats right.


----------



## BGT (Feb 7, 2014)

GNC is having a 3 for $25 sale and I got some CLA (which I told y'all about), Hair, Skin and Nails formula and creatine, which can help with muscle development and fatigue.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Biceps, back, bit of cardio today. Hair is doing fine.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2014)

Im really looking forward to my next wash day. I may even do it tonight if the kids act right. Im ordering pizza. My new tradition is takeout fridays. I cook every other day. We even cook on weekends. 

Im still not paying the scale any attention until aunt flo is gone. Im really loving this postpartum shaper. If only I could reduce these triple D breasts. Good Lord! My boobs weigh a good 10 lbs and thats just crazy. If they are still double or triple d once I lose 30lbs im getting a reduction


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 8, 2014)

180.4 lbs today!  That's a little over 3lbs in the last 7 days!  Whoop whoop!  So I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing until it stops working.

 Not sure what the day holds in store for my hair.  Maybe a co wash and DC.  I'm itching to try my bentonite clay mixed with hisbiscus, but I just shampoo-ed two days ago.  Why did I buy all these products?


----------



## cynd (Feb 8, 2014)

I literally ate until I was sick yesterday.  It must have been what I needed on some level because I popped up this morning and hit the treadmill for 30 minutes and I actually felt good afterwards.  My gel bike seat came in so I tried to ride for a few minutes but could only do 1 minute before my thighs started screaming, but at least I tried.  I don't know who this woman is but I hope she sticks around until I drop some lbs.  I'm about to go under the steamer for a dc treatment.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 8, 2014)

Turbo jam is kicking my but lol. My hips are so tight ouch pain glad it's my last workout


----------



## ronie (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been avoiding this thread too long. Although i've been taking good care of my hair,  i suck in the weight department. My daughter is 3 years old, and i am still trying to lose the baby weight. SO i am joining you ladies this year. I need some inspiration. I cannot do this alone.

Hair length: SL
Goal length: APL
Current weight: 155lbs
Goal weight: 125-130lbs, although i will be happy with 135
I do not currently have a plan of action. I have terrible eating habits, but i do work out 2-3 times a week. That's what is keeping my head above water right now. I hope to figure out a meal plan by reading you all posts. Any recommendation will be welcome.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19635949]I literally ate until I was sick yesterday.  It must have been what I needed on some level because I popped up this morning and hit the treadmill for 30 minutes and I actually felt good afterwards.  My gel bike seat came in so I tried to ride for a few minutes but could only do 1 minute before my thighs started screaming, but at least I tried.  I don't know who this woman is but I hope she sticks around until I drop some lbs.  I'm about to go under the steamer for a dc treatment.



Next time your thighs start screaming, try resting 30 to 60 seconds, cycling 60 seconds, repeat. You will find that you will eventually build up your time and endurance.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2014)

Was on point yesterday with my eating and exercise. We had potluck at work and they tried to tempt me with brownies and pecan pie. Nope, it didn't work.

Got 30 minutes in on my bike last night. I am skipping today and will pick back up tomorrow. 

Doing my hair now. Will see how it comes out.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 9, 2014)

Today is the last day of my vacation. We walked a lot, but I only worked out 3 time. But I just weighed myself at the hotel and I maintained my weight. I'm going to call that a win.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 9, 2014)

2 pounds down. I knew I wasn't gong to get a great number since I missed a week of working out. But at least I had time to analyze my diet.

11 pounds total so far. I'm glad the scale is reflecting my hard work but I must stay consistant if I want to hit my 20 pound goal at the end of the month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 9, 2014)

Work kicked my butt yesterday, but I made over $300 in tips. My calories were way under 2000 and I easily burned 1000 calories during my shift. Im not off again until wednesday so I have an elaborate wash day planned. The bone in my girdle popped during my shift so I threw it away. I got 2 years out of it and it was a gift from mommy so im happy. Hope yall r having a good weekend


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

So I'm 4lbs down so far. I know I can do better. Hubby got sick when we were supposed to go join the gym. Hopefully we get there soon bc I want him to see it b4 we make the big step in paying for it. I'm very excited on what's to come and the possibilities on my weight loss journey.  Today was a wash day. So I prepood with KeraVada brahmi oil using steam (I love this darn Q-Redew), then dcd with SD vanilla. I cowashed with SSI blueberry cowash. Now I'm just sitting here with my turbi on my head. Going to apply soultanicals knot sauce as a LI and then SSI juicy berry buttercream, let my hair air dry so I can braid it up for my wig.


----------



## cynd (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the tip faithVA.  I also raised my seat because I think it may have been too low as well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2014)

I just applied my dry DC (AOHSR + grapeseed oil). Tomorrow I will wash and condition with a strong protein in prep for my touchup. And tomorrow is an official weigh in so I can see if I really maintained my weight on my vacation.


----------



## ronie (Feb 10, 2014)

30 mns on my stepper this morning while I prepoo with a mix of conditioner and oil. Will rinse it all out, cowash, and put my hair in twists. 
I have to go grocery shopping for some fruits and healthy snacks. I do pretty well with my meals most days. Snacking is what usually get me. If there s nothing else in the house my idea of a snack is: peanut butter on a roll and a glass of juice (that's over 300 cals), or a noodle soup bowl (490 cals).


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got an early morning workout in yesterday (glutes and cardio). Yesterday I did an intense lower body/abs/hiit cardio routine. Had me beat.

ronie snacking is the devil for me  I try to bring protein bars with lower than 15 carbs, trail mix, carrot sticks w/peanut butters, and rice cakes to work with me.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

I convinced myself I could buy a keebler snack pak and take portion sizes to work for lunch to keep me away from the vending machine. Well I at the whole bag this weekend  I won't be doing that again. But at least now, all temptation has been removed from my home. 

I need to make some soups tonight for lunch this week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2014)

I did my official weigh in this morning. Since my last official weigh in on 1-20-14 I've lost 2.4 pounds!  And since the day I left on vacation ive lost 1.4. I'm sure I'm a bit artificially low today because I was traveling for almost 24 hours and the plane food was really bad so I didn't eat much. The bad thing is that my body fat % stayed the same so I lost some lean body weight. I've got to restart P90X3 ASAP, but I had bad jet lag this morning and didn't get up early enough to
 do it. 

I washed my hair and I am soooo ready for my touchup on Thursday. It will be 18 weeks, this is my longest stretch by 2 weeks. If it weren't getting difficult to bun, I would consider going natural.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 10, 2014)

23 pounds down since January 1st POW


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> 23 pounds down since January 1st POW



Wow!  Congratulations!!  What have you been doing?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> 23 pounds down since January 1st POW



You need more than a POW. YOu need some dancing, skipping something. Let me help you



:wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!!  What have you been doing?



I did the Daniel fast for 21 days and I started working out again..... Right now I did a 3 days cleanse and 21 days challenge which I will finish on the 24th of this month. 
I'm on week 2 of insanity and t25 hybrid workout , kettle bells as a second workout 3 times a week and Callanetics 3 times a week as a second workout


----------



## BGT (Feb 10, 2014)

My hair went from a tangled, matted mess to smooth and silky. I used some good products. 

I'm feeling much better so I think i might workout tonight. Some light cardio and using my band for some strength exercises.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 10, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> 23 pounds down since January 1st POW



I had to pick ds up from school and get him settle came back to tell you great job! Girl you working out sean t lol. I hope to complete Insanity before the year is up.  Are you going to get the Insanity tshirt?


----------



## cynd (Feb 10, 2014)

@Kerryann

23 lbs? That's amazing! Congrats! Did you find the diet energizing? I just checked it out and except for only drinking water (which I hate) it doesn't look too bad. Hmmmm.

 Did a 20 min treadmill workout this a.m.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 10, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> I had to pick ds up from school and get him settle came back to tell you great job! Girl you working out sean t lol. I hope to complete Insanity before the year is up.  Are you going to get the Insanity tshirt?



Girl nope I never completed insanity I made it to the 2nd week in month 2 and couldn't go anymore. Not going for the shirt lol...thank u


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 10, 2014)

cynd said:


> @Kerryann
> 
> 23 lbs? That's amazing! Congrats! Did you find the diet energizing? I just checked it out and except for only drinking water (which I hate) it doesn't look too bad. Hmmmm.
> 
> Did a 20 min treadmill workout this a.m.



Thank u. Yes it was very energizing. The food choices was a lot easier than I thought. The drinking water came easy to me because I'm breast feeding still. I drink a gallon to 2 gallons of water everyday. Try it u will not be disappointed. For lent I will do it again (40 days) won't be no joke but I'm determined to be a size 4-6 again.

I realized to that I'm losing loads of inches thanks to the Kettlebells. I was reading doing it 3 times per week will cut down 1% body fat


----------



## cynd (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll definitely consider giving it a try for Lent Kerryann and I really need to step my (virtually nonexistent) exercise game up too.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

My eating was on point today. I resisted the sweets. I don't feel like exercising though. Maybe I will do some stretching later.

My roller set turned into a fro so did a water rinse and will try a flat twist out for tomorrow.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally got a workout in after three "rest" days!


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 11, 2014)

Finally back!
I've been doing well in the past few weeks-->

Hair:
Still the same old crochet braids, they are 2.5 weeks old

Stats:
Start weight: 154.6 lbs
Current Weight: 148.6lbs (6 down!)
Goal: 125lbs


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

My chest, arms, and back look really good...I'mma need for my tummy and legs to follow suit now.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

I got lazy and only rinsed out my DC this morning. So I quickly got my Jillian michaels abs DVD done (45mns), then cowashed my hair out and roller set. I am now air drying. Hopefully this comes out decent.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

I really need to commit to working out in the mornings. I will Target tomorrow morning to get started.


----------



## cynd (Feb 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I really need to commit to working out in the mornings. I will Target tomorrow morning to get started.



I second that @faithVA. No matter how good my intentions are, if I don't do it first thing in the morning, for one reason or another, it just doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 11, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I really need to commit to working out in the mornings. I will Target tomorrow morning to get started.



Morning workouts have kept my routine going strong. It's so easy to come up with excuses after work. Now I just need to recover from my jet lag so I can get up early enough to restart. And grocery shop. I had pizza for dinner last night  but I kept my portions under control.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

I love working out in the morning. It kind of guilt me from eating bad during the day. When I I know I will work out later in the day, I eat whatever I find in the hope of burning it all out later, lol. Then if I don't workout, the day is just a giant fail. 
I read that working out first thing in the morning get your metabolism going for the day, and I believe it to be true. With the way I eat, I should have been almost twice my size.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

I need some motivation to start this fitnessblender workout right about now.  I might just do a 15 core/lower body.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I need some motivation to start this fitnessblender workout right about now.  I might just do a 15 core/lower body.



Just did a 25 minute inner/outer thigh workout. *sigh*


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 11, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Just did a 25 minute inner/outer thigh workout. *sigh*



That's a workout I need. My thighs never get smaller.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

Adding visualization to my regimen tonight for both weight and hair. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 11, 2014)

I just finished a kickboxing YouTube workout! I'm taking a break to watch my shows and then back to Body Revolution... Level 2 is a beast!!!

I'm bunning, GHEing and heavy sealing. It's been really easy to stick with this because it's too cold to go anywhere! I still haven't straightened my hair but, I need to so that I can properly examine my ends!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 11, 2014)

Im going to weigh in tomorrow morning. Its also my wash day. I took down my wig braids tonight. It feels so good for my hair to be loose

I tried and failed to do a length check on my (braidout) hair


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 12, 2014)

Hair: Took out my crochet braids. Will do a braid out today

Weight:
147.8lbs (6.8lbs down)
Pounds to goal: 22.8
Just keeping up with the eating right and exercise


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 12, 2014)

-Hair up date-  
I have been retaining moisture which is great despite the sub zero temps. 

I haven't been taking vitamins on schedule 3x a day everyday is getting to me. I need an app.

I have been washing every 5 days to get additional condonitoning treatments.  Is it Ok to deep condition without washing? My hair dislike cowashing so is it even worth it?


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been eating crap (pizza, McDonalds), but only small amounts of crap so I'm still losing weight. But this is not healthy. I promise this weekend I will snap out of vacation mode and start cooking and working out. Jet lag is no joke.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

...I don't even know what to say about my weight loss lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> ...I don't even know what to say about my weight loss lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
@HairPleezeGrow - Me too  been too ashamed to roll in here . Gained 2lbs and I was just mortified! I decided to start tracking in MFP again. When I did regularly, I lost weight. Gained a bunch since not tracking.

I have been eating a little better, still needs improvement. I need to shake the sweets


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess I should go back to counting calories. The problem is that im not sure how many calories I need to lose weight. The online calculators say a ridiculous number like 1200, but I would surely die eating that little amount of food. 1500 seems more like it


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I guess I should go back to counting calories. The problem is that im not sure how many calories I need to lose weight. The online calculators say a ridiculous number like 1200, but I would surely die eating that little amount of food. 1500 seems more like it


 
Prettymetty - Google TDEE.  It's a not too complicated way (but have a calulator handy, though there may be online calcs) to figure out what you need.  See if that gives you a better number.  I manually set my cals based off TDEE calcs, because it also had me at 1200 - I only have it set to 1310, but 110 cals of extra food is worth it


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Golden75. It says my tdee is 2074 so in order to lose 1lb per week I need to eat 1574. I guess I will start tomorrow. Im all out of calories for today


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody plan on taking a break on Valentine's Day?  I'm eating for sustenance now so I can treat myself to either a chocolate ganache brownie or a free cup cake (or both!) from the new bakery up the street.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

I really dislike oatmeal. I have tried to prepare it so many ways but it is just so slimy to me  On Sunday, I saw a box of Quaker Oat Bran and picked it up. It is so simple and so quick so I decide to make some to try out tonight. 

I have finally found something I can eat. I put the toppings on like they suggest for oatmeal and it was wonderful  Now I have a quick, healthy snack with lots of fiber, low calories and is filling. And I can take a box to work and have something available when I get hungry. 

I will be stocking up next time I go to the store. 

I want to water rinse my hair tonight but I am feeling super lazy right now. I think I will just apply my scalp treatment, spritz and baggy. Maybe I will water rinse tomorrow. 

I don't feel like doing anything but I am going to make myself go ride this bike.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I really dislike oatmeal. I have tried to prepare it so many ways but it is just so slimy to me  On Sunday, I saw a box of Quaker Oat Bran and picked it up. It is so simple and so quick so I decide to make some to try out tonight.  I have finally found something I can eat. I put the toppings on like they suggest for oatmeal and it was wonderful  Now I have a quick, healthy snack with lots of fiber, low calories and is filling. And I can take a box to work and have something available when I get hungry.  I will be stocking up next time I go to the store.  I want to water rinse my hair tonight but I am feeling super lazy right now. I think I will just apply my scalp treatment, spritz and baggy. Maybe I will water rinse tomorrow.  I don't feel like doing anything but I am going to make myself go ride this bike.



Have you tried muesli? Bobs Red Mill brand makes it and you can enjoy it hot or cold.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Have you tried muesli? Bobs Red Mill brand makes it and you can enjoy it hot or cold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No. I may check it out next time I go to the store. All of the stores near me don't sell Bob's. And this Oatbran only takes a minute, so I am definitely going to keep it on hand.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks Golden75. It says my tdee is 2074 so in order to lose 1lb per week I need to eat 1574. I guess I will start tomorrow. Im all out of calories for today



Prettymetty -  Hope it works well for you and you right about feeling like you need at least 1500.  

I've been a little over my cals too but even eating a little over, it says I would still lose.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 12, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Anybody plan on taking a break on Valentine's Day?  I'm eating for sustenance now so I can treat myself to either a chocolate ganache brownie or a free cup cake (or both!) from the new bakery up the street.



I vote both


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

I rode my bike for 40 minutes. Doing well extending my time.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19619073]Inspired by faithVA, I just ordered a gel seat cover for my spin bike.  I've had it for more than a year and have logged less than 5 minutes on it.  Hopefully a softer seat will help.



How's your riding coming along?


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

Another night of crappy eating, Taco Bell. Sigh..


----------



## cynd (Feb 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How's your riding coming along?




 Not well faithVA. I still haven't been able to break 5 minutes.  Next time I'm going to try watching tv instead of listening to music. Hopefully that will be more distracting and I won't count the seconds.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just did a nice 30 minute fitness blender total body workout. Even though there was no cardio, I am breathing like there was.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19656765]Not well faithVA. I still haven't been able to break 5 minutes.  Next time I'm going to try watching tv instead of listening to music. Hopefully that will be more distracting and I won't count the seconds.



Watching TV does help. I also watch movies. I turn on the movie and ride. When I finish riding I stop the movie and won't watch the rest until I ride again. Make sure it is a show that you really like and that holds your interest. That way it will distract you. 

I also gave myself goals. For the first 2 weeks I rode 10 minutes. After the 2 weeks I added 5 minutes. I did 15 minutes for 2 weeks. So I didn't try to do it all at once. I let it be OK to just ride small amounts of time. Now I am up to 40 minutes and I didn't have to struggle to do it. I am a more gradual exerciser. 

So allow yourself to do 5 minutes and then decide when you want to add another 5 and go from there.


----------



## cynd (Feb 13, 2014)

faithVA

That's helpful thanks.  I was thinking of riding during a 30 min show and was already feeling defeated. Never would have thought of watching a movie in stages.  How often are you riding now?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

[USER=335529 said:
			
		

> cynd[/USER];19657071]faithVA
> 
> That's helpful thanks.  I was thinking of riding during a 30 min show and was already feeling defeated. Never would have thought of watching a movie in stages.  How often are you riding now?



Last week I think I rode 4 days. This week I've only rode 2. I will probably do yoga today and ride again on Friday. Riding causes my muscles to tighten up, even if I stretch. So I need a really good yoga stretch to balance it out.

I will keep checking on you. I'm not a natural rider either. It was the thing I avoided at the gym. How boring. But my SO is a cycling enthusiast and rides 100 milers. I want to ride a 25 miler so I am starting early to be ready by May. 

Be patient with yourself. Doing things gradually and consistently will pay off


----------



## cynd (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks @faithVA! Lack of consistency is my issue.

I'm not a natural anything-er when it comes to exercise but I suspect I'm a supernatural eater.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd like to join if that's okay. I go through spurts of being good at exercising, but my eating is never really that great. I love to cook so I find all of these natural and low-calorie recipes but I get bored easily and order a pizza. 

Hair Goals 
Current Length: BSB 
2014 Goal Length: WL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: natural
Hair type: 3C/4A
How you will achieve goal: My regimen is fairly simple. I cowash on Monday's and shampoo and DC on Thursday. I rollerset, moisturize, and then bun. I really want to master the wash and go, as I think when my hair gets longer it will be too much of a hassle. I'm at a pretty good length right now, but we'll see. 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 133
Goal Weight: 125
Current Dress Size: 4 
Goal Size: 4 
Fitness Goal: I want to become a runner. I started running on the treadmill at least 1 mile a day in mid-December. Now my running is more like 4 times a week, but I'm up to running 20-25 continuous minutes at a faster pace. I hope to continue going to the gym so that I can get faster, run longer, and vary the inclines instead of running a flat course. I also need to tone up, but running has really changed the look of my body in just a few months.
How you will achieve goal: Be more disciplined. I'm wasting my time at the gym if I eat a large pizza once a week. I don't want to go on a "diet" because I know I'll cheat. I just want to get to a place where I eat a slice of pizza instead of the whole thing.

For dinner lately I've been baking a boneless chicken breast, but first I season it and put some spinach and cheese on top. I roll it up and use toothpicks to keep it rolled. It's so delicious. I'm not sure how healthy it is, but I feel good about eating it. I usually eat a sweet potato, white potato, or veggies on the side. It fills me up and I'm not bored with it. Yet.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome toaster


In what way has running changed your body shape?  I'm desperate to slim my thighs. I hate running but I'll do it if it works.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

GettingKinky  Running definitely helps me shed weight pretty fast, but it's also making me leaner and more elongated, if that makes sense. I'm not doing sprints or anything so I'm not getting muscular thighs and a high butt. Because I'm doing longer runs at the same pace I'm getting more of a... marathoners body I guess. Thin, with muscles.   My thighs are definitely my problem area as well, but I'm actually beginning to get the famed thigh gap.

ETA: I hated it as well. But once I started getting into it I almost look forward to it. Almost. On days I don't run I'm happy that I got that extra 30 minutes in bed, but when I do run I feel really good about myself afterwards. I try to remember that feeling when I don't want to go to the gym.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster I may have to give in and try running...

ETA or maybe I'll just add ankle weights to my twice daily walks. I really hate running....


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 13, 2014)

I havent had a burger in ages. I think im gonna have a whoppee jr for lunch. Its under 500 calories


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

All I wanted from Walmart was some wet line xtreme gel and a heart rate monitor. Of course I'm at target because walmart didn't have either product. I did get a bag of cuties.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I want a fitbit one.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

I successfully avoiding grabbing a bag with my healthy lunch of spinach salad with chicken. I hate that my job stocks all kinds of chips and candy. I have to be on my toes all the time otherwise I'll slip up and eat some.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I successfully avoiding grabbing a bag with my healthy lunch of spinach salad with chicken. I hate that my job stocks all kinds of chips and candy. I have to be on my toes all the time otherwise I'll slip up and eat some.



GettingKinky my job does the same thing. I don't go to the breakroom often because of it. I bring a bunch of my own healthier choices and stash them in my own little fridge at work.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

Froreal3 you have your own personal fridge at work?  That is awesome.  I usually keep a week supply of fruit at my desk, but I haven't been to the grocery store.  I've been limiting my snacks to small pieces of cheese that we have in the fridge.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Froreal3 you have your own personal fridge at work?  That is awesome.  I usually keep a week supply of fruit at my desk, but I haven't been to the grocery store.  I've been limiting my snacks to small pieces of cheese that we have in the fridge.



lol GettingKinky It's not mine. It's just in my classroom (I'm a teacher). I use it to store my goodies (water, snacks, lunch, salads, etc)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

I cooked up two soups to freeze. So I am covered for lunch next week. I already have a list of other soups I want to try. I think I will try the Jamaican Chicken Stew next since I have chicken in the freezer.


----------



## levette (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm fasting a few days off of meat to jump start my weight loss...    Exercised for 30 minutes this morning with Jillian Michael tape.  I've been wearing half wigs and braidout to protective style .


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought a Polar H7 heart rate monitor. I wanted one that came with a watch, but I got one that can sync with your cell phone and a watch instead. I always take my phone with me to the gym, so I figured why not? 

I used the Polar Beat app because it has a "treadmill" function. It doesn't record mileage (and I wish you could edit to add the mileage) but my calories were higher than the treadmill stated! It also told me that I spent most of my time in my maximum heart rate zone, which is good for muscle memory and fatigue, but not to increase my workout until I spend most of the time in the ideal fat burning zone. I did just move up to 5.8 and it's a LOT tougher than 5.6, so I think it's right.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2014)

Water rinsed this evening. Did LOC with NO oil free balm, hazelnut oil and BASK tapioca. Put my hair in flat twist. Will see how my hair feels tomorrow.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 13, 2014)

Hair's been in two little piggy twists since co-washing yesterday, and they are going to stay like that until the weekend.  

 I generally hate stationary bikes, but one of the other tenants snagged the treadmill this morning.  Now, that fool knows I come in there at that time to do my walk and we only have one working treadmill now...grrrrr!  

 Thank goodness for the Ipad.  My tunes had me pumping that bike, closing my eyes and swaying like Stevie Wonder!  Nothing like good music to get ya motivated.  

 Ate my ganache tonight.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 14, 2014)

I just finished a few of Kiera lashae's workout YouTube videos and the scale still sucks! I need to cut carbs and sugar.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy valentine's day  
*greedily rubs hands together*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 14, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Happy valentine's day
> *greedily rubs hands together*



Lololol!....


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2014)

I got called in to work at my hubbys job last night because they were short staffed. Now im at my job until 5ish and he works from 3 til after midnight. Valentines day sucks for waiters!! I better burn some serious calories lol. I had a subway breakfast flatbread sandwich earlier. For lunch I will grab a small salad from work. Sinxe its Friday im ordering pizza. Thats our new tradition. The kiddos love it


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm drinking too much coffee. I am going to force myself to drink water starting now. I started my day at 7:30 and it is amazing how much longer the day feels


----------



## cynd (Feb 14, 2014)

Just finished shoveling snow - - again. It's starting to feel like groundhog day. Hopefully my arms will benefit. Lord knows they are sore enough. I've been ignoring my hair but I think I'll give it some much needed love this weekend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2014)

5/4 Legs.
Upright leg press
Squats
Deadlifts
Hamstring machine
Reclined leg press

Tired. My quads are gonna tell me to *** off tomorrow.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok ladies- I've been eating bad food and today too much food. I have to get back on track on Monday. Please give me a hard time if I'm still eating crap next week


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

My heart rate monitor and subsequent research are putting me in a sticky situation regarding my running.

Apparently my heart rate during the 30 minute run is at the maximum level, or what I should be trying to achieve during intervals, but not for "longer" run times. I can't decide if I should back off and find the speed that has my heart rate in the appropriate place, or keep running at the current level until my heart rate says that speed is appropriate.

I don't want to die, but I feel like I can obviously do the run, so... why stop? I don't know.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2014)

toaster- my guess would be that if you don't feel like you're over exerting yourself it's probably fine to keep doing your runs. Everyone is different, the formula for maximum heart rate isn't an exact science.


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster- my guess would be that if you don't feel like you're over exerting yourself it's probably fine to keep doing your runs. Everyone is different, the formula for maximum heart rate isn't an exact science.



Thanks! I'm going to keep doing my run at this pace but I won't increase it until I can do it at a lower heart rate. New goals give me something to look forward to.


----------



## sgold04 (Feb 15, 2014)

I eat well during the day, and then I sabotage myself at night. Even on days I work out hardcore. This has to stop. My neighborhood has so many tasty treats it's hard resist.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 15, 2014)

Yesterday wasn't too bad. My ds father took us out for early dinner.  We are not together anymore so we went to Chili's (nothing romantic) anyway I ordered salmon and broccoli from the lighter choice menu. I was going to order a cocktail but then I was like bad idea so I stayed with water with strawberry and lemon fruit. Mean while ds ordered stake and mashed potatoes... He never eats of the kid menu. 
Afterwards, ds and I stopped at the cupcake station and got mini cupcakes.  Good lord it was delicious! At first I was mad I didn't get two but later I was glad because I didn't over eat and I didn't have that queasy feeling from eating too many sweets.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi ladies,  

I haven't checked in for a while. To be honest I've fallen...no plunged myself off of the wagon food wise. I don't know what it's going to take for me to snap out of this epic fail. But I know I can't go on like this. :-(  I'm pretty good during the day (while at work), but after work and on the weekends all bets are all off. I eat everything in sight, nothing is off limits. I even eat stuff that I don't want. It's a classic case of self sabotage, and I'm starting to suffer for my actions (acid reflux, heartburn, and overall just feeling bad).

This weekend I plan to go shopping for fresh fruits and vegetables so that I can start over...again. If I had the budget that I used to have I would be able to get everything I need and want.  

Well enough about my eating failures, let's talk about hair. That's the one area that I've actually been doing well. I have been deep conditioning regularly, I pretty much keep my hair 2 strand twists, and I use a faux Marley bun when I have to go to work or go out. I have been doing a great job with keeping my hair moisturized. I have also incorporated journaling my hair journey. Progress is slow but going well nonetheless.  At some point I would like to be doing well with both parts of this challenge.   

I certainly hope everyone here is doing well and having success with the challenge!


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 15, 2014)

Hair: New set of crochet braids!
Weight: 145.2 lbs (9.4 pounds down, 20.2 pounds to go)
Went out yesterday partying and dancing hard so that was my workout for the day!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 15, 2014)

I caught the bug that all the kids have. It feels like sinusitus meets the flu. Im drinking hot tea all day long and im eating lots of fruit. Gotta shake this so I can get back to my fitness routine


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2014)

SkySurfer 9 pounds- that's awesome!!  Congrats!!


----------



## BGT (Feb 16, 2014)

I got my supplements in the mail from GNC. It's been about a month since I worked out due to illness, excited to get back in it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2014)

^^^ I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

Went to a softball game about 90 minutes away today so I had brunch and Arby's on the road. Having a large spinach/frozen fruit/cuties/milk smoothie for dinner. Also a lot of water. Will try to run around 10 or 10:30 tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2014)

After a 3 week hiatus, 2 weeks of vacation and 1 week of jet lag recovery, I forced myself to do P90X3 today. I'm going to redo week 3 and then just keep going. 

I'm losing weight, but I hate the order my body decided to lose in. My upper chest starts to look skeletal. I can almost see the ribs just under my collar bone, but I still have fat under my arm pits and my thighs have a long way to go. I'm starting to think that getting to 140 isn't going to be enough. I may need to be at 135.  Sigh...


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2014)

So I've been reading that if you're skinny on top and have fat below I need to stop trying to lose weight and work on gaining muscle (bulk up) and then work on losing fat. I've never tried to bulk up before. I'm not sure that P90X3 is the right program for bulking up.


----------



## BGT (Feb 17, 2014)

That was a great workout! Glad to be back in the gym. I'd like to lose about 5-7 lbs by March 28. I have a banquet and I'm planning on wearing a beautiful red dress. I want to look great.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes we finally joined a gym and are officially Golds Gym members! I'm so excited and can't wait

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> So I've been reading that if you're skinny on top and have fat below I need to stop trying to lose weight and work on gaining muscle (bulk up) and then work on losing fat. I've never tried to bulk up before. I'm not sure that P90X3 is the right program for bulking up.



Very interesting tip... thanks
How much muscle do you want gain? Do you know which exercise regimen you want to switch to?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2014)

I have yet to use the squat or abs apps that I installed weeks ago. I need to trim these thighs quick. My anniversary is next month. I read in the health and fitness forum that one woman trimmed her thighs doing leg circles. Sounds easy enough


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been doing well with not looking at the scale. I get on the scale each day, close my eyes and visualize it showing me 149. I will just weigh in on Thursdays at work.

Most of my eating is on point. I need to keep improving my diet though. I need to add fish to my diet 2 days a week. I need to make sure I am getting enough protein. I am going to pick Tuesdays and Thursdays to have fish. I need to improve other areas but I will do 1 area at a time. 

We went out for a special dinner on Saturday. I was way off my eating plan, but hopefully I didn't do too much damage. The food was so good. Some of the food was in my eating plan: fish, spinach, mushrooms. But I also had mozarella, fried calamari, 2 glasses of wine and scallopped potatoes. Oh yeah and Tiramisu  I did bring 1/2 of my dinner home. But I killed that Tiramisu. It didn't stand a chance. 

I think I am going to add more spinach to my diet as well. The spinach from that restaurant was fabulous. 

I started back with my bike yesterday as well. And it is in the 60s here so going to get that walk in 

I just need to stay headed in the right direction.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 18, 2014)

faithVA visualizing on the scale?... love it  lol 
Yea im trying to take things one at a time as well. And for me it's paying off... slowly but surely. I usually would have failed some crash diet by now. I think I'm learning patience in all aspects of life through my hair journey. Never would have thought that.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

^^It takes care of the urge of getting on the scale every day and at the same time eliminates that frustration of the day to day fluctuation. Weigh in is on Thursday. Will see how it goes. I was 154 last weigh in. Anything 152 or lower would be nice


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2014)

My hair is still kinda straight from my flat iron last weekend. So I need to get to working out again. Diet over the weekend was more of a starvation diet ( I had to keep my tummy flat for my dates, lol). Today I'm back on my normal diet. I'm too lazy to resume working out though. I did not get on the scale cause I know it will say a lower number than what it really is. I've been on starvation mode and I did a laxative on Saturday, lol. I told you all i was bad.


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2014)

I want pizza. I won't get it because I'm going to visit a friend this weekend and I know we'll eat out a lot. But I want it.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> *I want pizza*. I won't get it because I'm going to visit a friend this weekend and I know we'll eat out a lot. But I want it.



toaster Me every day all day.  Best pizza joint is only a block away too!
And they deliver.  No minimum!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 18, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Very interesting tip... thanks
> How much muscle do you want gain? Do you know which exercise regimen you want to switch to?



jennwantslonghurr -I honestly have no idea what I'm going to do. I've been reading more about bulking (putting on muscle), and I'm not sure that I'm mentally prepared. You have to eat a calorie surplus and lift heavy. I'm ok with that, but there is no way to gain muscle without also gaining fat and I'm not ready for that. I may continue on my current path until my upper body is way too skinny and then try to bulk. I'm so confused, and torn about what to do. 

I think I may be eating too little. According to my scale I'm losing more muscle than fat. I don't know why my body would burn muscle when I have plenty of fat stores it could have. Sigh...

On the plus side, I'm enjoying wearing my hair straight (wavy) since my touchup last week. My roots are starting to revert so I'm getting just the right amount of body.


----------



## cynd (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought a kettlebell and JM's Shred it with Weights DVD and I actually did it.  I only made it through the first 15 minutes of the 30 min DVD, but I did every move and was pretty proud of myself.  No weight loss to report yet but I feel like the fat is softening up and getting ready to fall off.  I also bought the Daniel's Fast book and plan to give it a try for Lent.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2014)

I did something tonight. Not sure I would call it exercise  But I moved my body until I had enough.   I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## ajacks (Feb 18, 2014)

cynd said:


> I bought a kettlebell and JM's Shred it with Weights DVD and I actually did it.  I only made it through the first 15 minutes of the 30 min DVD, but I did every move and was pretty proud of myself.  No weight loss to report yet but I feel like the fat is softening up and getting ready to fall off.  I also bought the Daniel's Fast book and plan to give it a try for Lent.



I recently started this one as well.  I was able to get through Level 1 by the 3rd day, but can't get pass the first exercise on Level 2 after two attempts...sigh


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Went to the gym tonight. Couldn't stay long bc my little one got sick. But I managed to get in a mile on the treadmill briskly walking. I didn't eat breakfast but I did meet my sister for lunch (Chinese food) and I didn't even eat half of it. I didn't feel hungry. I ate cereal for dinner tonight.  

Hair wise I'm getting split ends again! I hate that my fine hair splits easily...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## levette (Feb 18, 2014)

Worked out Gym and I'm tired...cowshed with lekair cholesterol..... Bantu knots eat then finger combing for work tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

levette your bantu knots dry overnight?  What's your secret?


----------



## toaster (Feb 19, 2014)

10:30 seems to be my sweet spot running time. No one else is in the gym, I can turn the TV's off, and not be bothered. I'm glad I did it. 

Will moisturize and seal my hair after my shower. Two twists for bed. Bun tomorrow morning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

I just finished P90X3 yoga and taking my dog for a 20 minute walk. 

I put a few braids in last night and I'm going to attempt a braid out, but I'm prepared to put it up in a bun if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

I did leg circles today. I feel like its working already (wishful thinking) I might go walking later. Its a really nice day


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 19, 2014)

We went to IHOP this morning.  I had 2 screamed eggs, two sausages and a side of fruit strawberries and banana. I ordered 1 whole wheat banana pancake but I saved it for later. So nice eating out for a change those protein shakes are getting boring. 

My mom colored and straighten her hair... It's so beautiful <3 wish she would have passed some of those genes this way.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm stating to get used to being mildly hungry a lot of the time. I just tell myself that means my fat is burning away.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm sitting here at the end of the day and the vending machine is calling me. I want something. I started thinking, I could have this hot chocolate that is in my cabinet. Then I remembered I bought 1/2 a baked sweet potato for moments just like this. Going to warm it up now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

Way to resist temptation faithVA!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Way to resist temptation faithVA!!



Thank you. I swear I'm trying to do the right thing.

My weight better be down tomorrow during weigh in dang it


----------



## BGT (Feb 19, 2014)

Just did 60 min of intervals on an incline. Whew, that was rough.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Have not worked out this week yet. Been studying for tests.

Hair is fine. Still using NJoy hair oil and Priteva.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am happy to say I ate clean all day today! I got my water, green tea, veggies, fruits, healthy oils, lean meats and probiotics in. What a feat for greedy!  

The hair is coming along too. Been taking my vits faithfully and I'm keeping moisturized. Hopefully I will reach my first goal by the end of next month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

I came home and took out all of the ingredients to cook a nice meal. Then I rode my bike. Then I said shoot, I'm not doing all of that and stuck all the ingredients back in the fridge. Then I fixed some oat bran  

Maybe I will be more motivated to cook tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

Baked some tilapia with angel hair pasta, roasted tomato sauce and broccoli. Yummy. I cant wait til dh gets off so we can eat, have a beer, take a shot and watch a movie  Its date night. Im bout to put on my little black dress and do some more leg circles


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I came home and took out all of the ingredients to cook a nice meal. Then I rode my bike. Then I said shoot, I'm not doing all of that and stuck all the ingredients back in the fridge. Then I fixed some oat bran   Maybe I will be more motivated to cook tomorrow.



faithVA, I can't tell you how many times I've done that! That's that superwoman syndrome.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> faithVA, I can't tell you how many times I've done that! That's that superwoman syndrome.



Yeah, I should have picked up something on the way home


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I did not want to run tonight, but I'm glad I did. My body has been feeling super tight lately. I know that's because I don't stretch after working out. Tonight I did some basic leg stretches and it hurt!! If I can make myself run for 30 minutes I can make myself stretch for 5. I also want to add in some yoga videos on YouTube into my daily routine. I'll try to start that on Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

Disappointed. No good weight loss news here. Not only did I not lose, I am up .4 lbs after 2 weeks  But I will stick to my eating plan and keep working out. Hopefully both my hair growth and my weight loss will kick into overdrive as this weather warms up.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2014)

faithVA I hate it when I'm good and the scale doesn't cooperate. :-( I usually console myself by telling myself that it's just water retention. Or I  image how much I would have gained if I hadn't been good. Both work to keep me motivated. 

Today's X3 workout was all push-ups and pull-ups. It's so exhausting and I know I'll be sore for days. 

I'm enjoying the ease of straight hair, but whenever I wear my hair out my urge to cut off all the bonelaxed ends is almost irresistible.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 20, 2014)

On pinterest, I came across this site:
http://losing-every-extra-pound.tum...xy-arms-in-6-weeks-if-youre-just-starting-out

I  definitely don't want to be left with loose skin after my weight loss.

I think I will start incorporating weights in March as a beginner. Does any one know how often I should lift? How many times a week? What is a goal to work up to?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> On pinterest, I came across this site:
> http://losing-every-extra-pound.tum...xy-arms-in-6-weeks-if-youre-just-starting-out
> 
> I  definitely don't want to be left with loose skin after my weight loss.
> ...



You want to work your arms 2 to 3 x a week and resting a day after each workout.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## BGT (Feb 20, 2014)

I lift twice a week: lower body (basically legs and booty) on Monday and upper body on Thursday. It takes me about 45-50 min to get through all of my reps and then I finish with about 15-20 min of intense cardio.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2014)

Im doing 30 leg circles today. Front and back left and right so really itll be 120. Each day I will add 10 circles like the squat challenges. Next month I will focus on abs. Once I lose a good amount of weight I can start doing squats. I dont want to start too soon because squats build your butt and leg muscles. My thighs are big enough...


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2014)

I made tacos for dinner. Usually I eat 3 or 4 but this time I also made a big side of cauliflower so I only ate 2. Now I'm on my nightly 20 minute walk.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2014)

I think in the future science will tell us it takes 3500 calories to burn a pound but it doesn't take as many calories to store a pound. Just my prediction.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think in the future science will tell us it takes 3500 calories to burn a pound but it doesn't take as many calories to store a pound. Just my prediction.



Especially for women lol


----------



## BGT (Feb 21, 2014)

Last night, I really wanted to fry me some chicken wings, but I decided to bake them.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2014)

My button down shirt that used to be fitted at the waist is now loose at the waist. I'm happy, but the shirt is not nearly as flattering now. I hate shopping, but if I keep this up I may have to buy new clothes.

If only my thighs would follow suit.


----------



## BGT (Feb 21, 2014)

I just ordered this supplement from GNC so I'm excited to see how it will work.

http://www.gnc.com/GNC-Total-Lean-Burn-60-153-Cinnamon-Flavored/product.jsp?productId=2667934#green


----------



## levette (Feb 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> levette your bantu knots dry overnight?  What's your secret?



Actually I let my hair completely air dry before I then add more moisturizer and oil and do 2 to 3 bantu knots.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2014)

40 leg circles, arm circles and sidebends. Gotta burn off the Chilis lunch combo that I had for lunch. I had the margarita chicken bowl and enchilada soup


----------



## ronie (Feb 21, 2014)

45 mns on the stepper, 30 mns Jillian Michael abs.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Still going to the gym for an hour

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Feb 21, 2014)

Had a great upper body work out and added some weighted squats and deadlifts. My booty is definitely looking bigger!  Went to target and bought some more protein, chicken breasts on sale, tilapia, sword fish (which I cooked tonight with lemon pepper and Old Bay blackened seasoning, so yummy!), bananas and spinach.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ugh, I have not worked out at all this week.  I don't like that. I have been busy with school work and work work.  I'm back on it this week. I bought a Blendtec. Yay for tax return! lol I will be drinking smoothies and whole juices every day. I might go ahead and do a fast for a week. Not sure.

Hair is doing fine. I got some new goodies to try in the mail.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My button down shirt that used to be fitted at the waist is now loose at the waist. I'm happy, but the shirt is not nearly as flattering now. I hate shopping, but if I keep this up I may have to buy new clothes.
> 
> If only my thighs would follow suit.



Yay for progress GettingKinky! You must be a pear. I'm the same way. My arms look great...defined biceps, back and everything. Stomach area and thighs are another story.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Yay for progress GettingKinky! You must be a pear. I'm the same way. My arms look great...defined biceps, back and everything. Stomach area and thighs are another story.



I am definitely a pear. A pear with big-ish boobs and wide-ish shoulders so I'm kind of balanced, but bottom heavy. I like my body from my head to my waist and from my knees to my feet.

I hope work gets less busy for you so you have time to workout. I can't believe you have your tax return already. I haven't even thought about starting yet. Ugh.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ladies I'd love to join!! I've put in 18 lbs of newlywed weight since my wedding 11/30/13 and its not cute. I can't fit in my clothes and I just feel "bleh". So I started on Slim Fast this week and I've walked three days on my lunchbreak for about 1.72 miles. But then my miracle Focus T25 came in the mail yesterday and I'm in love. I did the first Cardio last night and honestly the best 25 minute workout I've ever had. 

I'm 5'8, 165 lbs size 12. I'd love to get into 8s comfortably at about 150-152 lbs in 30 days. Just in time for Spring and prepping for summer. Our summer vacation is April 18th thru 22nd so I liked to be in my shorts.

As for hair I neglected it some just before and after the wedding just because I was so busy. As a result I have a little breakage that I'm nursing back to health through deep conditioning, braiding and wigging it. I'd love to have healthy MBL by year end and be kissing WL. But health over length always.





















Here goes the best of 2014!


----------



## toaster (Feb 22, 2014)

Just checking in! I'm visiting a friend from college this weekend. We did go to the gym and do 45 minutes of cardio and go on a 4 mile walk today. We also plan on making cookies tonight...

I'm thinking about joining my local YMCA because I need classes and more machines to keep me energized and excited. 

My hair is up in a messy bun. I moisturized and sealed last night, and I'll do it again tonight.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm gonna join again. Didn't do my best updating last year but I did meet some goals. 

Hair:
Starting length: SL
Goal length: even, split end-free, SL-APL
Plan: protective style, no direct heat or chemicals.

Weight:
Starting weight: 145
Goal weight: 125-130
Plan: train and run 5K and half marathon. Eat 1200 per day. Low carb. Lose weight and then tone using personal trainer or other method later in the year. Continue therapy for emotional eating and stress management. Meal planning 5 days per week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 23, 2014)

Im getting discouraged, but idk what for. I know my body and after each one of my kids it has taken at least a year for the weight to start dropping off. Maybe my hormone levels are still elevated idk. But im fighting a losing battle with nature.

In other news I got some jamaican black castor oil with rosemary from sallys. Ive read mixed reviews. I just hope it thickens my edges and gives me just a tad more growth. Im getting under 1/2 inch a month even with hairfinity. I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 23, 2014)

My hubby and I are out of town visiting family after a funeral yesterday. I didn't have a shake for breakfast because I forgot my almond milk. I had a banana and a donut. Bbbooooo!!! We're about to have dinner now and I'm dying to get home and do my Focus T25!! 

Still hanging in y'all!!


----------



## cynd (Feb 23, 2014)

Done in by 1 twinkie, 1 devil dog, and 3 chocolate chip cookies last night.  On the plus side, I feel terrible physically so I know I won't be doing that again any time soon.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2014)

Went to a birthday party last night but I didn't stray too much. I have a very small plate with a tablespoon of potato salad, a few carrot sticks, 2 chicken wings, 1 cookie and 1/4 piece of birthday cake. And I had a lot of water. 

Still on point today. And my SO took me out for my first road bike ride. I haven't ridden a bike on the road in 30+ years. We rode 10 miles which is good for my first outing. Hopefully that will help me drop a some lbs as well.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 23, 2014)

Working out in the a.m., shooting for at least 3 miles.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 23, 2014)

I went to visit my sister this weekend and I was pretty good. I even did my workout Saturday morning. But I did eat two small bags of puffy Cheetos. I hope they don't show up on the scale tomorrow. 

I desperately need to wash my hair, but I'm not sure if I have the energy to put in the DC tonight before bed.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 23, 2014)

This snow has set me back on exercise and I had a carb attack this weekend.  Le sigh.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 24, 2014)

IronButterfly yes I hardly been to the gym as well :/

In March, I will be stepping my exercise game up. I'd like to workout at the gym 5x a week while my little monster is at school. Definitely need to work on my couch to 5k.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just started my green smoothie fast today. I bought two 16 oz. bottles of smoothie and one 16oz. to work with me. I will also drink a lot of water. Two smoothies are greek yogurt, mango, orange, persimmon, almond milk, and spinach. The other one is apple, persimmon, almond milk, spinach. I decided to do smoothies because I need the calories for working out.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm starting today off right. I'll be doing my first T25 workout today, but first I need to put something in my tummy. I'll be taking this      It's not the best tasting, but I know it's super good for me.

I'm currently at 122.1 lbs and have 7.1 more to lose to reach my goal.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

So I've been off my diet and exercise game for the past week. I hate when that happens. Today is a new day so I'm going to try and do better. 

Also planning on getting my free week pass at the Y to see if I like it.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Feb 24, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I'm starting today off right. I'll be doing my first T25 workout today, but first I need to put something in my tummy. I'll be taking this      It's not the best tasting, but I know it's super good for me.
> 
> I'm currently at 122.1 lbs and have 7.1 more to lose to reach my goal.



I drink this too.  Sometimes I will make 8oz in the morning, later work out and follow up with the other 8oz. The taste is a bit chalky but yes the benefits outweigh it especially, for me, the probiotics. I use unsweetened almond milk.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

Today is weigh in day. I lost weight the good way. My body fat is lower and lean mass is higher. On X3 this is recovery week so it should be a bit easier. 

I was too lazy to dry DC last night so I can't wash today. It's been 11 days. Yikes!


----------



## cynd (Feb 24, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I went to visit my sister this weekend and I was pretty good. I even did my workout Saturday morning. But I did eat two small bags of puffy Cheetos. I hope they don't show up on the scale tomorrow.
> 
> I desperately need to wash my hair, but I'm not sure if I have the energy to put in the DC tonight before bed.



Congrats on stopping at only 2 small bags GettingKinky.  I find them highly addictive for some reason. My last Cheetos meltdown was not pretty.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

cynd said:


> Congrats on stopping at only 2 small bags GettingKinky.  I find them highly addictive for some reason. My last Cheetos meltdown was not pretty.



I love the puffy Cheetos so I usually avoid them, especially since I have a hard time finding them in small bags. But my sister's grocery store had small bags so each time we went I bought one. I'm glad my store doesn't carry them or my fingers would be permanently orange.


----------



## BGT (Feb 24, 2014)

Leg day!!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 24, 2014)

I ran 22 minutes straight this morning. I'm so excited. But it's 12:40pm and I've already eaten 1300 calories! So there will be a second workout tonight. Sigh. I'll be glad when these cravings pass. My plan of action is to eat this apple (about 60 calories). Then dinner (about 200 calories). And then burn at least 300 at the gym tonight. That will put me where I need to be today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2014)

I finally put my food for the day in Spark People and as I thought I'm not eating enough calories. So I need to go home and make myself eat something. I need to also up my protein and eat some more veggies. Sometimes I hate eating 

I need to figure this out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2014)

Im in a blah mood today. I am making tacos for dinner tonight. Then I have to clean the kitchen, do laundry, bathe the babies and try to find time to paint my nails. Im so exhausted...

And during my nap I had a horrible nightmare that I was extremely fat. My thighs were massive. I woke up grateful for my curves lol. I promise not to ever let myself get that fat


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Went to the gym again. Did arms and biceps. Love working myback. My biceps were already a  little sore. Did some warm up sets before hitting the heavier weight. I didn't do cardio since my heart was beating and I was already tired.

Did well drinking smoothies today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got back from the gym. Did a aqua aerobics class is what it's called lol. Man I felt that!


----------



## BGT (Feb 24, 2014)

Great lower body workout. I was gonna skip some of it but decided to beast it out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Back and biceps are nicely sore this morning. I tend to like the feeling now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

I was comparing calories on products last night and realized I picked up pork sausage patties instead of turkey sausage patties. I have to be more careful. I will probably just switch back to turkey bacon. But 2 pork sausage patties are 250 calories. Ridiculous!  I will eat the remaining of those on the days when I am low on calories and don't want to eat. An entire special K breakfast sandwich is only 250 

I really need to take time out on the weekend though and make my own breakfast sandwiches. 

Nothing going on with the hair.


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2014)

Straight hair is gone. I washed, and did a nice reconstructor last night. Curls are back, and my hair feels great. I also did a trim while it was straight. I want to baby it a little more for about 2 weeks, then i am putting in twists until my birthday in april. 
45 mns on the stepper today, Jillian Michael trouble zones for 30 mns. I feel dizzy now, cause i did not eat breakfast before i started. Breakfast is one hard boiled egg, sardines with boiled plantain (can you tell i'm from the Caribbean,), and a bottle of Naked green. I really should have just half, but i'm starving. Eating as i type.


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no plan for lunch and dinner., but i will try to be good. I have not had pizza (and surprisingly have not had the craving), in weeks. I am so happy about that. I can eat a whole small pie of papa johns in one standing with a box of wings, and a liter of soda. Everyday at work. 
So not missing this is a blessing.


----------



## ronie (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I just started my *green smoothie fast today*. I bought two 16 oz. bottles of smoothie and one 16oz. to work with me. I will also drink a lot of water. Two smoothies are greek yogurt, mango, orange, persimmon, almond milk, and spinach. The other one is apple, persimmon, almond milk, spinach. I decided to do smoothies because I need the calories for working out.


Froreal3
Does that mean you will not eat anything else? How long are you doing this for? Please report back with results. But i think i would need some saltines with that smoothie.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

ronie said:


> I have no plan for lunch and dinner., but i will try to be good. I have not had pizza (and surprisingly have not had the craving), in weeks. I am so happy about that. I can eat a whole small pie of papa johns in one standing with a box of wings, and a liter of soda. Everyday at work.
> So not missing this is a blessing.



Girl me too. I love pizza. I wish good pizza only had 50 calories per slice. I love wings too


----------



## BGT (Feb 25, 2014)

I weighed in this morning down 0.8 lbs! Doesn't seem like much but when you lift weights as heavy as I do and eat a lot of protein, it's a great surprise to see the scale move down.

Co-washed last night and wearing a braid out today. Gonna do some cardio and abs tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 25, 2014)

I forgot to dry DC again last night so I guess I will just co-wash today. I have to wash my hair it's getting gross.   

I had such a hard time sticking to one serving at dinner last night but I managed. I think since it's that time of the month my appetite is different. 

BGT Froreal3 how much weight do you heavy lifters lift? I want to lift heavy but I like to workout at home. My dumb bells go up to 50lbs. Is that enough to lift heavy?


----------



## BGT (Feb 25, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I forgot to dry DC again last night so I guess I will just co-wash today. I have to wash my hair it's getting gross.
> 
> I had such a hard time sticking to one serving at dinner last night but I managed. I think since it's that time of the month my appetite is different.
> 
> @BGT @Froreal3 how much weight do you heavy lifters lift? I want to lift heavy but I like to workout at home. My dumb bells go up to 50lbs. Is that enough to lift heavy?



It depends on the machine or body part, so it's hard to say. I would start at a weight that allows you to do 3 sets of 12 reps, with the last 3 reps being difficult. And just increase your weights over time as each exercise gets easier to do.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^Same

10 char


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

BGT said:


> I weighed in this morning down 0.8 lbs! Doesn't seem like much but when you lift weights as heavy as I do and eat a lot of protein, it's a great surprise to see the scale move down.
> 
> Co-washed last night and wearing a braid out today. Gonna do some cardio and abs tonight.




BGT What is your abs workout like?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

ronie said:


> Froreal3
> Does that mean you will not eat anything else? How long are you doing this for? Please report back with results. But i think i would need some saltines with that smoothie.



 I didn't make all my smoothies today (only one), so I ate a protein bar. I'm at least trying to keep it clean. I figured since I'm lifting a lot, I need the protein.


----------



## BGT (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> BGT What is your abs workout like?



This what I do along with intense cardio.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 25, 2014)

Going low carb really revved up my PMS symptoms and cravings this month I think. Idk if it's the extra dairy or meat or what. I still think it's worth it but I'm going to see what the scale says when all of this is over. It's not gonna be any use if I just eat my weight back every month.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 25, 2014)

I just made chicken and broccoli stirfry with garlic and ginger. Yum.  Now I'm taking my dog for brisk 20 minute walk.  I'm still hungry but I'm hoping by the time the walk is over the feeling will pass.

ETA I was still hungry after my walk so I ate a big grapefruit.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I gained weight.


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, today my eating was better. I've been pretty swamped but on Thursday I'm going to join my local Y and get back to doing some sort of exercise every day. I already know I'm going to hate having to drive (it's like... 5 minutes away) but the classes and new machines will keep me energized.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Did a few planks and squats this morning before running out the door.


----------



## cynd (Feb 26, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I love the puffy Cheetos so I usually avoid them, especially since I have a hard time finding them in small bags. But my sister's grocery store had small bags so each time we went I bought one. I'm glad my store doesn't carry them or *my fingers would be permanently orange*.




 Licking my salty orange fingers is my favorite part.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been eating good and on my Shaun T T25. Yesterday I did total body circuit and I hate that workout with a passion but I know its working. I still walk 1.5-2.0 miles on my lunchbreak. I'm so determined to get this weight off.


----------



## BGT (Feb 26, 2014)

Did elliptical intervals last night followed by my abs routine. I also tried on some shorts I had in my closet. They used to be baggy in the butt and now I've filled them out! Yay for squats


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2014)

My week has been crazy so far so haven't done any working out. Sticking to my eating plan though. But those girl scout cookies in my work cabinet are calling me  I went to the Sugar Shack and picked up coffee and just stared at the donuts  But I don't need that much sugar in my body or the extra calories on my hips.

My body lets go of fat from top to bottom and I am finally starting to see some results. I have lost some fat in my breast and my abdomen is starting to flatten out. My body let's go of fat in my thighs last, so I will need to drop another 5 lbs to see that. I will use the bike to firm my thighs up.

Looked at my medical chart from the past 7 years and my weight has fluctuated from 150 to 155 that entire time. I don't know why I thought I was smaller before  

Still sticking to my eating plan. Need to go home and cook something healthy for the rest of the week. 

Oh weighed in at the doctor at 153.8. Hopefully my weigh in at work tomorrow will be closer to 153.0. 

Nothing going on with the hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 26, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've been eating good and on my Shaun T T25. Yesterday I did total body circuit and I hate that workout with a passion but I know its working. I still walk 1.5-2.0 miles on my lunchbreak. I'm so determined to get this weight off.


  I could never "nail"  total body circuit that workout is impossible!!! Sometimes I think I should go back and try it now that I've finished all 3 rounds. But as much as I love Shaun T and T25, I like p90x3 even better.

faithVA good job resisting those donuts!!


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, put my big girl panties back on (literally) and hit that treadmill yesterday for 50 minutes.  Been adding grapefruit to my diet.  Read somewhere it burns fat.  I got to free loaves of garlic roasted bread...the hard kind...gonna...try...real...hard...to...keep it frozen...for a while...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2014)

On my way to the gym...

ETA- did zumba today...thought I was going to DIE!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2014)

Its date night with dh. I cooked grilled chicken, broccoli and cheese, and garlic and herb potatoes. Last night we made salmon, tilapia, crabcakes, green beans and cheddar bay biscuits and he cleaned the kitchen. He will be off soon so I need to hurry and do a quick workout. Once he gets home its movie time!! Hopefullu we can find a good scary movie on netflix


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 26, 2014)

The benefit of having a dog is that even though it was cold and raining this evening I still went for a 20 minute walk. Gotta love dogs 

I'm getting excited for my rollerset this weekend.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2014)

Patients family brought cookies at work, and I had 4 cookies. I don't feel bad though, cause I was having a very challenging shift. So I just skipped my meal. I had the yogurt and lots if water. 
This weekend I plan to roller set to stretch, then do a twist or braid out for Friday and Saturday night out with DH. He really loved the flat iron hair and the stretched out flexi rod set from last week.    But I told him: if you want to keep loving my hair I can't flat iron or blow it out every week. Hopefully, the style comes out nice.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 27, 2014)

No workout today.  Had to run errands.  But I had the most lovely hair spa treatment.  Cleansed hair with bentonite clay and hibiscus, DC-ed with Ynobe Green Tea condish (I think that's the name) and gave myself a yogurt/lemon/honey/oatmeal facial.  My coils were really popping (albeit shrunken to).  Back to the treadmill tomorrow barring severe weather.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 27, 2014)

I did Pilates for the first time today. I hope it grows on me like yoga did because I wasn't really a fan.   I used to only weigh in weekly but now that I have this weight tracking app I weigh myself almost daily,but I only count the Monday weigh-in as the official one.

Since my high on Oct 21 I've lost 10 pounds.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

Finally had a good weigh in. I weighed in at the doctor's office at 153.8. Weighed in today at the work challenge and I was 152.6. That puts me down 2.2 lbs from last week. I've been eating right but not exercising this week. I need to take some iron and get back to working out. Plan to ride my bike tomorrow and to do an extended walk Saturday. I need to make myself walk even when I don't have a walking partner.

Nothing going on with my hair. Tomorrow is my 30 days with the Natural Oasis products. So far so good. Will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 27, 2014)

Way to go faithVA!!  2.2 lbs in one week is awesome.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Way to go faithVA!!  2.2 lbs in one week is awesome.



Thank You. Yes I'm excited. I usually struggle to get .5 lb. I need to pace myself now. Sometimes when I have a big week then the next week is blah. Need to get back to visualizing on that scale


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

It's funny after we finished our weigh in, my coworker who weighed in and gained 4 lbs offered me girl scout cookies. Um no thank you  She said we have a week to work it off.  So how's that working out for you so far?

Trying to trip me up. Not going to work


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a smoothie for breakfast (and a mini snickers), I'm drinking my water, I paid to join the Y this morning, and I plan on heading straight there after a lunch at school I'm supposed to attend.

I do better with my eating when I'm working out consistently, so I'm going to aim for 30 straight days of doing some athletic activity.


----------



## BGT (Feb 27, 2014)

I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning. instead of getting donuts, I got a turkey sausage muffin.


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2014)

I almost died at my local YMCA. Which is gorgeous, by the way. It was updated in 2013 and the pools just opened this month. 

A 25 minute interval treadmill run did me in. Didn't even stretch because I didn't want to die in public. Going to cvs to purchase a lock and some bobby pins, then I'll stretch at home. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a long talk with dh about our eating habits. It seems we were both 20lbs lighter last year and at that time we ate a lot of junk food, and candy. Now we cook daily, eat practically no junk and drink a ton of water. My theory is that stress and lack of sleep is making us heavy. When we ate junk food we also had the luxury of sleeping in...now that my son goes to school we are up at 7 daily. God please relieve my stress so I can shed this extra weight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 27, 2014)

I had a big time cheat meal of ribs. Not only did I eat them, I ate past the point when I was stuffed. I haven't done that in a long time. At least I had a side of vegetables with them and I didn't eat very many fries.    ETA I went extra far on my evening walk, but I know that doesn't come close to making up for all the extra calories I ate. A moment on the lips...


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 28, 2014)

Good Morning,
I would love to join your challenge. I met with my new personal trainer last night and she started me on a workout regiment and meal plan. Every 2 weeks we will meet and I will receive a new meal plan and workout. I'm excited to restart my weight loss journey. It's been a long rode but I'm back on track. 

Hair Goals Current Length: BSB and APL in front
Goal Length: WL 
Natural- hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: weekly deep treatments with steam, co-washing, bunning, roller sets.  

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 204
Goal Weight: 130
Current Dress Size: 16
Goal Size: 4-6
Fitness Goal: Lose 75lbs, get healthy, toned and look good naked.  
How you will achieve goal: I will meet with a personal trainer bi-weekly and follow her meal plans and exercise regiment. I will work out 5 days a week with a combo of cardio and weight training. I have to eat 6 meals a day and drink 1 gallon of water.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 28, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I had a big time cheat meal of ribs. Not only did I eat them, I ate past the point when I was stuffed. I haven't done that in a long time. At least I had a side of vegetables with them and I didn't eat very many fries.    ETA I went extra far on my evening walk, but I know that doesn't come close to making up for all the extra calories I ate. A moment on the lips...



Do you have a cheat meal every week or month? My personal trainer told me to have 1 cheat meal a week so my body keeps guessing and doesn't adapt to my meal plans.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2014)

MayaNatural I usually have 1 or 2 cheat meals a week. But even for cheat meals I keep my portions reasonable. Last night I just ate way to much smh.  That's so cool that your trainer makes a meal plan for you. I would love that. 

I planned to wear a braid out today but I was too lazy to braid my hair last night.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 28, 2014)

GettingKinky I need extra help with meal plans. I was stuck trying to figure out what I was suppose to eat. My brother and his wife recommended her to me. They lost almost 200 lbs between the both of them. Now they are training to compete in bodybuilding competitions. The only thing is... I have to eat the same meals for two weeks at a time. I'm going grocery shopping today after work. My goal is to buy a lot of seasonings and learn to cook chicken/fish/turkey different ways.

Also, at least you indulged in protein.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Love reading everybody's updates!

I was really nervous about going to a Turbo Kick class today. I was worried I wouldn't know the moves and it would be terrible. I went anyway! It was so hard! A lot of cardio and punching. I could barely do the push ups and sit ups at the end, but I know I'll get better if I keep going. I feel so weak and out of shape. I'm definitely skinny fat, so I have to work on that. My heart rate monitor said I burned 679 calories!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 28, 2014)

toaster
Awesome burn!!!


----------



## BGT (Feb 28, 2014)

Ladies, I'm gonna take a break this weekend. It's Mardi Gras.  So laissez les bon temps rouler!


----------



## ronie (Feb 28, 2014)

BGT said:


> Ladies, I'm gonna take a break this weekend. It's Mardi Gras.  So laissez les bon temps rouler!


Lollllllllll


----------



## BGT (Feb 28, 2014)

Twerking burns calories.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 28, 2014)

I bought a 5 hr energy today. Im gonna put on some music and dance with my kids. They love that! 

Oan I wonder how many calories are burned having...um coloring?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Down 2lbs this week but I just ate a whole box of girl scout cookies  Will be riding my bike like my life depends on it tonight.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 28, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Going low carb really revved up my PMS symptoms and cravings this month I think. Idk if it's the extra dairy or meat or what. I still think it's worth it but I'm going to see what the scale says when all of this is over. It's not gonna be any use if I just eat my weight back every month.



So I didn't gain y'all! I'm happy. Now that I'm through it, its time to get down to business.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2014)

After I finish P90X3 in May, I think I'm going to do body beast. It's focused on lifting and I need to lift heavy. Maybe my thighs will finally slim down then. The leg workout is supposed to be killer.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Back to working out. Did triceps and chest today. Felt good. Got a little hiit sprinting in on the treadmill. I was beat.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got back from gym. Did almost 3 miles on treadmill and then another mile and half on the bike. I feel good. 

Hair wise- hair has been in celies all week as I have been wigging it. I've been applying almond oil and I love this stuff. My hair feels wonderfully soft.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Now I'm trying to make amends for eating that whole box of cookies  I had a salad and a piece of fish for lunch. I drank more water. I prepooed and baggied and rode my bike for 30 minutes. I cleansed my hair and have put in the conditioner. I am drinking my smoothie for dinner. Going to ride the bike for 30 more minutes while I DC.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a burger and fries for lunch. And a baked potato for dinner. Oatmeal for breakfast. My body feels like it's falling apart. Going to try Zumba tomorrow!

I should do better... but I don't want to.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

I made Aloo Gobi for dinner. I love trying Indian recipes. It's healthy but again I ate too much. I have to get back to my portion discipline.  At work my coworker's daughter was selling Girl Scout cookies. She was so cute I couldn't say no so I gave the boxes away unopened. 

I'm going to do my overnight dry DC tonight so I can wash and roller set tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2014)

That 5 hr energy curbed my appetite and gave me some serious jitters. I love it and hate it at the same time. I have another for tomorrow, because im working a 12 hour shift


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 1, 2014)

Going to do some type of workout today and wash my hair and set in wavers. Going to buy a few groceries to so I can meal prep for the weekend.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 1, 2014)

I went grocery shopping last night. I bought enough food to last two weeks and then my trainer will change my meal plan. I put boneless skinless chicken breast in my crockpot with Swanson Thai Ginger broth and 1 can of diced tomatoes.. Let it cook all night on low. It tastes so good! I packed my lunch to take to work 3.5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup of white rice and 1 cup of roasted string beans. I think I can do this if I keep coming up with ways to make my food taste good. I'm meeting my sister in law at the gym today at 1. I wore my workout clothes to work and already have on my heart monitor.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I went grocery shopping last night. I bought enough food to last two weeks and then my trainer will change my meal plan. I put boneless skinless chicken breast in my crockpot with Swanson Thai Ginger broth and 1 can of diced tomatoes.. Let it cook all night on low. It tastes so good! I packed my lunch to take to work 3.5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup of white rice and 1 cup of roasted string beans. I think I can do this if I keep coming up with ways to make my food taste good. I'm meeting my sister in law at the gym today at 1. I wore my workout clothes to work and already have on my heart monitor.



That does sound good!  I need to invest in a slow cooker for real. Everybody keeps telling me how easy and simple it is.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I went grocery shopping last night. I bought enough food to last two weeks and then my trainer will change my meal plan. I put boneless skinless chicken breast in my crockpot with Swanson Thai Ginger broth and 1 can of diced tomatoes.. Let it cook all night on low. It tastes so good! I packed my lunch to take to work 3.5 oz chicken, 1/2 cup of white rice and 1 cup of roasted string beans. I think I can do this if I keep coming up with ways to make my food taste good. I'm meeting my sister in law at the gym today at 1. I wore my workout clothes to work and already have on my heart monitor.



You can do this. There are so many online recipes that will work for you. I know you can make this happen. You are off to a good start.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> That does sound good!  I need to invest in a slow cooker for real. Everybody keeps telling me how easy and simple it is.



Slow cookers are wonderful, especially if you add on a timer if you have a busy schedule. That way you can have it cook overnight and shut itself off or cook while you are at work. 

I love mine I just need to find more recipes that line up with the way I eat. I made Teriyaki chicken in mine on Thursday night.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

So far the scale isn't showing a sudden bump from my cookie monster attack. But sometimes it seems like I have a 2 day delay between what I have eaten and the scale. 

I feel good this morning even though I went to bed after 1 and got up before 8. Had 1 egg with 2 slices of turkey bacon on a wheat flax sandwich round and a cup of coffee. I have already had 40 oz of water 

I did my hair last night and finished my curlformer set and then pin curled it. I will separate the curls in a few minutes.

I pulled out my food saver  Going to prep all the vegetables I bought and put them in the freezer. 

I am having a very productive morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2014)

Im 160 today. I havent been that low since November! I know its mainly because im stressed out, stayed up all night and didnt have an appetite yesterday, but Ill take it. Aunt flo should be here this weekend to rain on my parade. Then I can get back to getting slim


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

MayaNatural & faithVA you two aren't playing around this morning!  I need to get organized like you guys!

Prettymetty congrats on getting to 160!! I love when the scale gives me a good number. 

So far my two dinners of over indulgence haven't hurt my number on the scale. I just need to get back in control. I'm out taking my dog for a 2 mile walk. After that I'll do my p90x3 workout then wash and roller set my hair.


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

I just put a chuck roast, carrots, cream of mushroom soup, and a dry onion soup packet in the slow cooker. I'll be making mashed potatoes later to finish off the meal. 

Going to try to have a light breakfast and lunch to counter that meal, but I've been craving meat and potatoes and my friends have some free time tonight so they'll eat most of the dinner anyway. 

I guess smoothie for breakfast and oatmeal for lunch today. There's a 12 o'clock Zumba class so I'm excited about that!

I set my hair last night, moisturized it and put it up in a bun. I'll take it down tonight to moisturize again. 

Oh! I'm also making a German chocolate cake. Last semester I wanted to practice my baking and cooking, so my friends paid for the groceries and I cooked a large meal every weekend. This semester we're all fat.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Yes, it was so easy. I purchased box of slow cooker bags and that made clean up extremely easy. I would highly recommend one.

faithVA
Thank you!!  I always had a problem with my weight from childhood obesity up until now and never seem to stay consistent. Meeting with a trainer will help keep me focused and on track. This challenge is going to be really helpful as well.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you  GettingKinky
If I don't prep I won't be successful.

toaster 
Your meal sounds awesome.. my stomach is growling.. Lol!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't know where else to share this but I thought of you guys. I love my accidental braid out! Last night I slathered my dry hair in DC (AOHSR + grapeseed oil) then I put my hair in two fat braids and went to sleep. My plan was to wash this morning but DH wants to go to the farmers market. I had to do something with my hair and I was going to put it up in a bun. But when I I unbraided it I had great waves. I don't know if it has any holding power or if I can ever repeat it, but I'm going to wear it this morning.


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

I just rocked that Zumba class. I got a compliment from my instructor too! I've never taken that type of gym class before, but I took dance classes 4-6 times a week for about 18 years. Some things you don't forget. 

Happy. Oh! 614 calories burned too. I'm going to weigh myself next Friday morning, and have Friday be my check in day.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

toaster said:


> I just rocked that Zumba class. I got a compliment from my instructor too! I've never taken that type of gym class before, but I took dance classes 4-6 times a week for about 18 years. Some things you don't forget.
> 
> Happy. Oh! 614 calories burned too. I'm going to weigh myself next Friday morning, and have Friday be my check in day.



614 calories. Wow! Glad you enjoyed it. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been able to increase my bike riding to a consistent 45 minutes. I am now riding along with a dvd that is showing a 100 mile ride. I am training for my first 25 mile ride in April. I think he says that should take 1.5 hours. So I am half way there 

I'm going to stay at 45 minutes for the next week or 2 to build up my legs. I do plan on riding with him each time though because he switches gears and changes intensity. If I can do 25 miles in training though I should really drop some pounds, increase my stamina and tone up this body 

I need to get some equipment so I can know how far and how fast I'm reading. I think it is time to treat myself 

My eating and water are on point today. Haven't snacked at all. Had a light breakfast, 1 egg, 2 turkey bacon strips on a wheat flax roll. I think I said this already  Then I ate 2 more pieces of bacon mid day and a few slices of apple. I just had my green smoothie. I drank 40 oz of water before 10 am. For dinner I am having a turkey burger, brussel sprouts and butternut squash. 

I feel 150 right around the corner 

And I am having a really good hair day. My rollerset came out wonderfully. I may have sweated it out with the bike ride though. Haven't looked


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey I'm back. Haven't posted in a while but have been reading everyone's post.

So this month I will be at the gym 5 days a week while the little monster is at school.  I also will be doing Turbo jam again.  I enjoyed this program. This time my goal is to take less brakes and kick higher. Also I want to introduce light weight lifting.

I repurchased raw meal and purchased raw fit so I will see how that goes. Repurchased all my vitamins too.

I havent weighed in 3 weeks and I am hoping for 9 lbs... I will weigh tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 1, 2014)

Having some wine but still within my calorie limits. I bought some flexi rods to do a set tomorrow morning.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 2, 2014)

My first time back in the gym last night was good. I realized just how weak I am and how much work I have ahead of me. I still pushed through and got my full workout in. 

Day 1
Chest
Bench Press [email protected]
Cable Crossovers [email protected]
Back
Deadlifts with Bar or db
Wide grip pulldowns 
Close grip pulldowns
seated rows
all [email protected]
35 minutes of cardio on treadmill 

I came home and washed my hair. I deep conditioned with APB white chocolate mask for an hour while I ate dinner. I used Komaza Curl Charmer LI and APB red velvet butter. I was too sore to set my hair so I banded my ponytail. This morning I am barely moving but I need to go to the gym today. Weight training is hard!! The only thing keeping me going is the results that I need.


----------



## sgold04 (Mar 2, 2014)

I joined a gym in my neighborhood yesterday. Working out on campus has not been working for me, plus this cold makes me want to stay in doors and eat all the time. The gym is only 2 blocks away from my house, so I have no excuse. I have a wedding in DR in 11 weeks so I need to get it together!

Looks like I've retained an inch since January (now 15' at my nape). I'm getting Havana twists on Wednesday and I'm so happy to not have to do much to my hair for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 2, 2014)

Well I got on the scale and. It. Read... 238.8 omg I lost 10.2lbs! I usually don't count the tenth of a pound but I was so surprised to be in the 230's. In total, I lost 21lbs since January. I'm hitting my goals... god I feel like I can do anything. I can do this!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG jennwantslonghurr!!  Yay!! 21 pounds is AMAZING!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 2, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr
Congrats!!!! That's awesome!! Pure motivation  so happy for you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr Awesome progress!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

[USER=382627 said:
			
		

> MayaNatural[/USER];19727645]My first time back in the gym last night was good. I realized just how weak I am and how much work I have ahead of me. I still pushed through and got my full workout in.
> 
> Day 1
> Chest
> ...



I think you will be surprised at how quickly your body adapts. When you start pushing your muscles they get the idea and the body does its thing. You will find yourself getting much stronger very quickly. 

Make sure you do some type of stretching to keep your muscles elongated. It helps with the soreness. Get some Epson salt and do some soaks. Try 3-5 minutes of deep breathing after a workout, that also helps to eliminate lactic acid from the body.

Your fabulous body is on the way


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Well I got on the scale and. It. Read... 238.8 omg I lost 10.2lbs! I usually don't count the tenth of a pound but I was so surprised to be in the 230's. In total, I lost 21lbs since January. I'm hitting my goals... god I feel like I can do anything. I can do this!



That is fabulous jennwantslonghurr. 21 lbs is a big deal. 

You can definitely do this


----------



## ronie (Mar 2, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Well I got on the scale and. It. Read... 238.8 omg I lost 10.2lbs! I usually don't count the tenth of a pound but I was so surprised to be in the 230's. In total, I lost 21lbs since January. I'm hitting my goals... god I feel like I can do anything. I can do this!


21 lbs! Thats amazing. It must feel really good to see these numbers on the scale. Be aware of dreaded mr. Plateau. Yes you can do this.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm having a bad breakfast morning  My coffee was too dark no matter how much cream I put in it. And my oat bran was running  I guess I will start over.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 2, 2014)

ronie Thanks girl.  Yea plateaus are basically inevitable  but each month I plan to increase my physical activity. When I do hopefully it won't be for long.

Like the hardest part for me right now is actually working out and being consistant but I burn more calories based on my weight.  Eventually, as I get closer to my goal I'll be stronger and well into my habit, but harder to burn those calories for sure.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 2, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think you will be surprised at how quickly your body adapts. When you start pushing your muscles they get the idea and the body does its thing. You will find yourself getting much stronger very quickly.  Make sure you do some type of stretching to keep your muscles elongated. It helps with the soreness. Get some Epson salt and do some soaks. Try 3-5 minutes of deep breathing after a workout, that also helps to eliminate lactic acid from the body.  Your fabulous body is on the way



faithVA
Thank you for your support and advice. I will definitely follow your recommendation. I'm about to eat lunch then head to the gym. I'm pushing through the pain.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

Stepped on the scale this morning and it was 150.? I look forward to breaking into the 140s at least by next week. I have an event on the 22nd. I would be nice to be at 145 so I can wear some of my dresses and look slimmer. I can wear them all now but I dislike all of the lumps. My breast and butt are big enough without all the extra


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm so happy I joined a gym with group classes. Even if I'm exhausted and want to give up my competitive nature won't let me. That's also why I can barely put my jacket on because I'm so sore. Oops.

Going to do a light incline treadmill walk and some stretching today. Sundays will be "rest" days.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 3, 2014)

On my way to the gym. Packed my bag last night.  Packed my snacks for the week 2 Zip lock bags a day consisting of various vegetables (2 servings per bag) and 1 serving of fruit. I Try to switch it up. I also used a cheap punch bowl and filled it with salad and vegetables so whenever I get hungry between meals... eat salad. Doctor's orders. 

At the gym I'm just going to walk the treadmill see how long I can go and see how fast/slow I'm I going.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a pretty good week. I went on 13 1.2 mile walks with my dog, and did all 6 of my p90x3 workouts. I ate ok. I didn't count how many cheat meals I had and I had too many seconds. I have to do better this week. I lost 1 pound and 70% of of it was fat so I'm happy. 

On the hair side I co-washed once which I rarely do. I also washed and roller set so I've met my March hair goal. Although I'll probably do it again since I skipped February.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 3, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Well I got on the scale and. It. Read... 238.8 omg I lost 10.2lbs! I usually don't count the tenth of a pound but I was so surprised to be in the 230's. In total, I lost 21lbs since January. I'm hitting my goals... god I feel like I can do anything. I can do this!



That is amazing! Congrats on your progress


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 3, 2014)

Today was a diet bust y'all! But it's ok because I did workout and I meal prepped today. I know I'm slacking because I've gotten some good weight loss as of late. I have to get it together before this slacking catches up to me. The ebb and flow of motivation is just apart of the process for me. I wish I was fully motivated right now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2014)

We went to Noodles yesterday and it was my first time. I enjoyed it. And I'm glad I found a noodles that are within my calorie count


----------



## camilla (Mar 3, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: MBL 
2014 Goal Length: Full WL-HL
texlaxed
Hair type: 4 A?
How you will achieve goal: Protective styles (i have a series on my channel)co-washing, bunning, sew-ins, roller sets full lace wigs

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 230 ish
Goal Weight: 160 
Current Dress Size: 18 
Goal Size: 8-10
Fitness Goal: overall weight loss,tighten up, lose the back fat and flatten my tummy 
How you will achieve goal: I use My Fitness Pal to track calories and fitness. I'm also  exercise 45 min to an hour,7 days a week (until i build more muscle). 
Meal prep so i never need to order out NO fast food always keep fruit, vegetables and salad fixings in the house especially trader joes low to no sodium tuna I am an excellent cook have several cooking videos up including meatless monday's I will VLOGG all of my progress on my hair and beauty channel LINK BELOW


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Today was a diet bust y'all! But it's ok because I did workout and I meal prepped today. I know I'm slacking because I've gotten some good weight loss as of late. I have to get it together before this slacking catches up to me. The ebb and flow of motivation is just apart of the process for me. I wish I was fully motivated right now.



I was just thinking about how my motivation levels fluctuate. Whenever I start gaining I never can seem to get motivated again until I reach a new high.  This time I'm going to set a clear upper limit for action. And when I reach my goal weight I'm getting new smaller clothes. When my clothes are too tight I get motivated to lose weight.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2014)

I had pizza!!!! I only ate half of it, so I'll eat the other half tomorrow.

Yes, that's terrible, but it's been weeks since I had pizza and that's a great feat for me! I ran intervals this morning, and will go to Zumba again tomorrow night.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I was just thinking about how my motivation levels fluctuate. Whenever I start gaining I never can seem to get motivated again until I reach a new high.  This time I'm going to set a clear upper limit for action. And when I reach my goal weight I'm getting new smaller clothes. When my clothes are too tight I get motivated to lose weight.



All this... so true for me too


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2014)

I threw the other half of the pizza away. I had a burger, fries, and a milkshake for lunch and I seriously feel sick. I ate it 5 hours ago! I just had a small bowl of raisin bran and a bottle of water, and I'm off to Zumba. I hope I don't throw up!

I have to get serious if I want to see a change. I want to say I'll wait until tomorrow, but I need to start now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

I said I was going to come home and ride my bike but I'm sleepy. I fixed my smoothie. I will take my vitamins. But after I get my stuff ready for tomorrow I am headed to bed. Hopefully I will feel up to it tomorrow, so I can be down to 150 by my weigh in on Thursday.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so sleepy, but I'm out on my nightly 1 mile walk with my dog. I love/hate having a dog. 

ETA since I overrate at dinner ( Mexican takeout) I made it a 1.5 mile walk. I know I ate more extra calories than I burned on this walk, but hopefully it helps a little.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

All these large portions are catching up to me. I am up a pound today.  Today I'm having spinach salad with grilled chicken for lunch. 

On the hair side, I'm on day 4 of my roller set.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi ladies. Been drinking my green smoothies every day. I usually have one a day. Been making sure I up the green and lower the fruits. 

So far I've gotten in two workouts this week. I will go again to work my legs again. I feel like I need to train my legs heavy in order to see anything going on with them. That means two to three times per week. Everybody comments about my upper body, especially my arms. I have guns.  But the midsection and legs are still lagging. I need to stay consistent and stop skipping workouts. *lesigh*


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 5, 2014)

Just made it back home and checked my closet... you know that one closet where all the house junk is double stuffed on the shelves... yea. And I only found 1 5lb weight   so I will pick up a set from Target when school is out. I plan on working my arms and obliques/side rolls on Wednesdays and Saturdays. 


As for my hair, we're not getting along at the moment; still braided up.  Will wash on Saturday. My shampoo bar samples from kjnaturals arrived today. Can't wait to try!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky that's what's up. I need to log my weight loss so I can see it graphically.  I think my period tracker app allows you to do this. 

Your hair is very pretty btw


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> GettingKinky that's what's up. I need to log my weight loss so I can see it graphically.  I think my period tracker app allows you to do this.  Your hair is very pretty btw



I love the weight tracking app. I used to just weight myself once a week and keep it in a spreadsheet but I like the app better. I also think it will keep me from drifting up too far before I take corrective action.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Did a heavy leg day and did sprints on the treadmill for 10 minutes.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 5, 2014)

If I told yall my weight today you wouldnt believe me...im so bloated that my weight is up 8.8lbs since saturday. Thats insane and extremely discouraging. Im drinking some cranberry tea to try and get rid of some of this water weight. Anyone else have a massive gain during their TOM?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> If u told yall my weight today you wouldnt believe me...im so bloated that my weight is up 8.8lbs since saturday. Thats insane and extremely discouraging. Im drinking some cranberry tea to try and get rid of some of this water weight. Anyone else have a massive gain during their TOM?



Never had 8 lbs but I am usually up 4 to 5 lbs which is how I know its heading my way. The good thing is that if you eat well and exercise consistently during that time frame you have this fabulous drop in weight at the end


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

Prettymetty 8 lbs of water retention?  That does not sound like fun. Does that happen every month? But like faithVA said it will be so great when it all disappears when your TOM is over.   I avoided all rice, bread and pasta today and me and the dog are going on a super long walk. I have to stop this weight gain in its tracks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> If I told yall my weight today you wouldnt believe me...im so bloated that my weight is up 8.8lbs since saturday. Thats insane and extremely discouraging. Im drinking some cranberry tea to try and get rid of some of this water weight. Anyone else have a massive gain during their TOM?



Have you been able to identify any foods or ingredients that trigger your water retention? Maybe keeping a food journal the week before your TOM may help.

For myself I have to eliminate dairy two weeks before.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2014)

faithVA im not sure what triggers it, but I did have pasta 2 nights ago... I love pasta and cheese. Pretty much all the usual suspects lol

GettingKinky I have never retained this much before. Usually its up to 5lbs and its gone within a week of my cycle. It ended tuesday so I might step on the scale today


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2014)

In one week I'm going to NOLA for 4 days. The land of delicious food and weight gain. I'm going to try and stay very low carb until I get there so I'm as small as possible before I go. I'll try to keep my splurging to a minimum, but I'm not going to deny myself that great food.


----------



## BGT (Mar 6, 2014)

Great lower body workout yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2014)

I have felt too tired to work out this week  My eating has been mostly on point but I finished off the girl scout cookies. No more temptation  I only lost .2 lbs this week but at least I am down  And my clothes are feeling so much better. I had hoped to get a lot of riding in this week but hopefully will get back to it this weekend.

I'm not doing much to my hair. With the tiredness, I really don't feel like doing anything with it. I have decided I am going to try a hair rinse for my grays versus the permanent color. It didn't work for me before but my hair seems much better now so maybe it will work. I may try to do a permanent color 2x a year and a rinse 2x a year and see if that works.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cowashed my hair last night. I don't usually cowash midweek, but after that workout, I needed to. Scalp and hair feel great now. I think I will start cowashing midweek so I can use up some of my stuff. 

I will hit the gym today after work again. This time I'll do arms and abs.


----------



## BGT (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my sorority dropped 2 dress sizes in 3 weeks going vegetarian. I could do that for a little while.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2014)

faithVA I do rinses, my stylist calls them cellophane treatments, to cover my gray. I get them every 8 weeks. They work so much better when I get a touch up on the same day. Then the color lasts the whole 8 weeks. When I don't get a touch up it only lasts about 6. When it wears off I use mascara to cover the grays around my hairline   I'm afraid of permanent color.

I hope you stop feeling tired soon.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA I do rinses, my stylist calls them cellophane treatments, to cover my gray. I get them every 8 weeks. They work so much better when I get a touch up on the same day. Then the color lasts the whole 8 weeks. When I don't get a touch up it only lasts about 6. When it wears off I use mascara to cover the grays around my hairline   I'm afraid of permanent color.
> 
> I hope you stop feeling tired soon.



I've tried rinses before which is why I switched to permanent. They only lasted for 2 weeks on my natural hair which is why I stopped using them.  I have hih so mascara won't work for me  I have mascara smeared everywhere 

But since I've given up shampoo I'm going to see if the rinses work better now. My hair acts totally different without the shampoo. I would be fine with 6 weeks because my gray would have started showing through by then. I would probably still do the permanent twice a year once a large section of gray had grown out.


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2014)

I was too tired to workout yesterday, but I just finished my 30 minute interval run on the treadmill. I've been working on getting my heart rate up and then back down instead of keeping it up for longer periods of time. I burn more calories this way and it keeps my heart healthy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've tried rinses before which is why I switched to permanent. They only lasted for 2 weeks on my natural hair which is why I stopped using them. I have hih so mascara won't work for me  I have mascara smeared everywhere
> 
> But since I've given up shampoo I'm going to see if the rinses work better now. My hair acts totally different without the shampoo. I would be fine with 6 weeks because my gray would have started showing through by then. I would probably still do the permanent twice a year once a large section of gray had grown out.


 

Now that I shampoo with baking soda I find my rinses last much longer than when I used shampoo.  Even sulfate free shampoo for colored hair.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 7, 2014)

I been working out everyday except Monday due to the gym being closed. I'm starting to get used to weight training. When I'm really sore and can barely move, working out again really makes my muscles feel better. I thought being sore I need to take a break but after working out on sore muscles.. I felt so much better. Strange... I'm getting 35 min of cardio on the treadmill walking on a incline rotating between 4-10 and speed 3.0. I was told to focus on the incline and less on speed until I can walk at 10 incline longer. I'm sticking to my diet strictly and enjoying everything I'm eating so far. I weigh in on next Friday crossing my fingers that I'm out of the 200s by then.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

Good work MayaNatural. 

I did p90x3 lower eccentric yesterday. It's 30 minutes of leg work where you go really slow on the eccentric movement and then fast on the concentric movement. While I was doing it I thought my weights were too light, but today I can barely walk. But it's a good sore.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you!! GettingKinky

You did a awesome job too!! Do you like P90x3? Did you try the regular P90x? I wonder if it's better, I recently found out about P90x3.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you!! GettingKinky  You did a awesome job too!! Do you like P90x3? Did you try the regular P90x? I wonder if it's better, I recently found out about P90x3.



I did p90x a couple of times and I really like it. I did x2 once and it was ok. But I like 3 the best because it's only 30 minutes and it's working.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Determined to get to the gym for an hour today, and Zumba tomorrow! Going to make my dinner now so I can take a nap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 7, 2014)

My weight is almost back to normal. I was 162 this morning. I did an arm, legs, ab workout yesterday. Today I will do some cardio and squats


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I did p90x a couple of times and I really like it. I did x2 once and it was ok. But I like 3 the best because it's only 30 minutes and it's working.



GettingKinky 
Wow!! I'm loving the shorter worker outs. I need to pick this up and T25. Thank you!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Phew! Skipped turbo kick because I was doing my hair, but I got my 60 minutes of gym time in. 30 minutes doing interval runs on the treadmill, 5 minutes of death on the stair master, and 25 minutes on the recumbent bike. 634 calories. 

Time to shower and eat my calorific dinner of garlic and Parmesan encrusted pork chops, creamy mashed potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

I was popping almonds and forgot I put my supplements in my hand. And popped a supplement and bit down


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2014)

Blegh. 15 minute incline walk and one hour of Zumba. It was a killer class today! So happy tomorrow is Sunday. Long walk and stretching. Love "rest" day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi ladies. Birthday weekend. Eating has been atrocious the past two days. I hit my legs hard twice this week and didn't develop my usual horrible leg doms. I think they're getting used to it. Hopefully with this leg schedule, I can finally develop a little definition, like in my upper body.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Birthday weekend. Eating has been atrocious the past two days. I hit my legs hard twice this week and didn't develop my usual horrible leg doms. I think they're getting used to it. Hopefully with this leg schedule, I can finally develop a little definition, like in my upper body.



*Happy* *Birthday*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Hi ladies. Birthday weekend. Eating has been atrocious the past two days. I hit my legs hard twice this week and didn't develop my usual horrible leg doms. I think they're getting used to it. Hopefully with this leg schedule, I can finally develop a little definition, like in my upper body.



Happy Birthday! Have fun this weekend  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Ate well today. I think I ate light last night. I can't remember. Went riding with my SO. He said we did 11 miles today. Getting better with my riding. I'm ready to try 20 miles. But put my bike in the shop for maintenance so will need to do some Tae-bo or something else this week.

Not going to watch the scale. Just going to exercise and eat right between now and weigh-in on Thursday.

My hair is done for the weekend  It is feeling good. I dusted the ends with my split ender. Now I just need some extra growth.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Froreal3


----------



## yombeh (Mar 8, 2014)

I have been following your weight loss and hair journey, its too late for me to join but i will join the next challenge. I know some of you ladies take hair supplements, have any of one you tried the Hair, Skin and Nails by It Works. Its a new product and so far the reviews are amazing. You can order it from www.thehealthylifestyle.ca. Its currently available in US and Canada.
Thanks


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

My gunz.

Can my legs start looking like this please? 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks ladies! The gluttony has continued!  lol

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2014)

yombeh said:


> I have been following your weight loss and hair journey, its too late for me to join but i will join the next challenge. I know some of you ladies take hair supplements, have any of one you tried the Hair, Skin and Nails by It Works. Its a new product and so far the reviews are amazing. You can order it from www.thehealthylifestyle.ca. Its currently available in US and Canada. Thanks



It's not too late to join...we are only in the third month of the year.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> My gunz.  Can my legs start looking like this please?  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Ooh weee get it girl!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> My gunz.  Can my legs start looking like this please?  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Wow!  Just wow!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL I'm not trying to go any bigger, but I like the definition that my arms, chest, and back have. Midsection and legs are hard for me.  I'm pretty much a pear.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> LOL I'm not trying to go any bigger, but I like the definition that my arms, chest, and back have. Midsection and legs are hard for me.  I'm pretty much a pear.



I'm a pear too. I can get my midsection to behave,  but my hips and thighs...sigh

Microwave popcorn was on sale yesterday and DH bought a million bags. This may be my downfall.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm a pear too. I can get my midsection to behave,  but my hips and thighs...sigh
> 
> *Microwave popcorn was on sale yesterday and DH bought a million bags. This may be my downfall.*



 Sounds yummy. We don't have a microwave, so DH will rip open the bags and pop em on the stove. lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

So I went to get a massage today because p90x3 has me so sore everywhere. After the massage was over the therapist said that I was doing a good job with p90x. I guess I must be starting to get some muscles.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

I did it! My goal was to spend 5 hours working out this week. That sounds like not a lot of time but it was a lot for me. I'll try to do it again next week. 



I'm about to wash and set my hair. Going to try to stretch it for a week this time.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 9, 2014)

Went to the gym this week.  Just walking for about 45 mins. Longer than I anticipated. My legs are sore after turbo jam and walking but I am trying to increase my stamina. Did some arm reps twice this week so I hit my major goals this week.  Plan on starting my first round of insanity in May.

Took my braids down and washed my hair today.  I used the hemp shampoo and body bar.  I really enjoyed it; really reduced the itchiness in my scalp/face.  I tend to be so nervous trying new products. Excited and nervous. Air drying still and plan to trim with my split ender since I see some tiny splits then keep my ends tucked. Will relax towards the end of April.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 10, 2014)

This has been hard weekend for me. Our power has been in and out since Friday because if ice. It may not get fixed until later this week. Needless to say I haven't been able to cook and store food as planned. I've had to purchase every meal this weekend and it has put a strain on my budget and I have gained some weight. I had to gather myself and figure something out. I bought canned soup and fresh veggies and fruit that don't need refrigeration for the week. I hate that I'm eating so much processed food but it's only temporary. And I know I won't be gaining any weight from soup.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

@Bunnhaslonghair This will pass soon and you'll get back on track soon.

As for me, I ate horribly all weekend starting from Thursday.  Back on track this week. 

Ugh...I'm so tired by the end of the day, but I gotta push through. If only I didn't have to study in the evenings.


----------



## BGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got a wedding in 2 weeks and want to look good. So I plan to stick to my workouts and diets 100%.

I get a touch up this weekend at 10 weeks post. I've been wearing braidouts and buns this past week because I don't want to manipulate the new growth too much.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> @Bunnhaslonghair This will pass soon and you'll get back on track soon.
> 
> As for me, I ate horribly all weekend starting from Thursday.  Back on track this week.
> 
> Ugh...I'm so tired by the end of the day, but I gotta push through. If only I didn't have to study in the evenings.



Thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 10, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair your weight gain probably isn't real. Processed food has a lot of sodium so you could just be retaining water. I hope your power comes back soon. 


I had a pretty good week. I finished week 5 of P90x3. I went for 14 walks with my dog and I lengthened our evening walk from 1.2 to 1.5 miles. I lost 1.2 pounds and 0.7 of it was fat. I know I'm artificially low because I didn't eat enough yesterday but I'll take it. I have to keep being super good until my NOLA trip on Thursday. I even bought resistance bands so I can keep doing p90x in the hotel room. 

On the hair side I got my roller set to last 6 days, and I did 2 braid outs. I DCd overnight last night and I'm going to wash this morning.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> This has been hard weekend for me. Our power has been in and out since Friday because if ice. It may not get fixed until later this week. Needless to say I haven't been able to cook and store food as planned. I've had to purchase every meal this weekend and it has put a strain on my budget and I have gained some weight. I had to gather myself and figure something out. I bought canned soup and fresh veggies and fruit that don't need refrigeration for the week. I hate that I'm eating so much processed food but it's only temporary. And I know I won't be gaining any weight from soup.



You will make it through this. Maybe you can pick up some meal ideas from the threads on Raw Eating. There are some healthy ideas you can do that don't require cooking or storage. And if you have to eat out just try to stick to chicken, fish and vegetables and have them put any sauces on the side.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2014)

I just had a lunch date with my honey and ate up some ****  Now im getting my car detailed and afterwards its time for a pedicure. I guess my workouts are helping, because my clothes are fitting better. I was able to fit into a pair of prepregnancy jeans yesterday


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Today is my actual rest day! I take off one day a week and didn't want to work out today, but I ended up walking about 4 miles outside so that's something!

I wore my hair down today, which I never do so I'm having a good day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hit the gym after work. Did arms, back and 10 minutes of sprints on the treadmill. I was beat after those little sprints.


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2014)

Going to get dressed, drive to the gym, and do an hour on the recumbent bike because I don't feel like standing up.


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2014)

Just kidding. Did 10 miles, which ended up being 42 minutes and gave up.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 12, 2014)

Heading to NOLA tomorrow. Wish me luck exercising some amount of restraint. I LOVE the food there.


----------



## vnatural (Mar 12, 2014)

Lost 9 lbs. Hair has grown from neck length to shoulder length. I think its from using Jamaican black castor oil mixed with rosemary oil along with exercising more the past few weeks. I've been eating healthy with a combination of junk food here and there. I'm going to gradually try to drop the junk food.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm snowed in today 5-8 inches *rolls eyes* Most of the snow just melted! I guess I'll be shoveling throughout the morning and afternoon. Thinking I should have invested in a snow blower this year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 12, 2014)

OMG I just dropped below 140 (just barely) for the first time in at least 9 years!! I originally set my goal for 140 but I think I'm going to try and get to 135. I'm sure after this weekend I'll be way over 140 though. 

I've been bunning this week I'm too lazy to even do 2 braid for a braid out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> OMG I just dropped below 140 (just barely) for the first time in at least 9 years!! I originally set my goal for 140 but I think I'm going to try and get to 135. I'm sure after this weekend I'll be way over 140 though.
> 
> I've been bunning this week I'm too lazy to even do 2 braid for a braid out.



Congratulations. I don't remember the last time I was 140. 

Yeah, 2 braids. That is a wee bit lazy  But I definitely understand.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 12, 2014)

GettingKinky yay! Congrats on hitting your goal!!!!

That is also my goal but I won't be hitting that number any time soon like end of the year hopefully.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2014)

Today was another Zumba day...yes I thought I was going to die...AGAIN! I seem to feel this way every time I do Zumba lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in NOLA but I did my p90x3 workout in my hotel room. There was barely enough space, but I made it work. Now off to find food...


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yay GettingKinky for hitting your goal! 

I have worked out three times this week, though yesterday was a quick 15 minute morning workout before work. Still had me sweating though. Been doing lots of squats. Will hit my legs heavy again this afternoon. Quads, hammies, booty, and a little calves.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2014)

I decided to stop drinking alcohol. It was affecting my weight and hair goals. I will see if it makes a difference. Im making blackened salmon with basil parmesan pasta for lunch. Dh made me make brownies last night, but we were both too tired to eat one lol. 

I will do a weight update in a month and see if anything changes. Im still hovering around the low 160s. Im hoping for a miracle that gets me in the 150s this month


----------



## D.Lisha (Mar 13, 2014)

So.....! It seems I will be having to pull out of this challenge (as far as weightloss goes) My Husband and I are expecting our first child together . It's about to be a LONG summer for me, but I'll be back here sometime after October 5th lol. Until then I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

D.Lisha said:


> So.....! It seems I will be having to pull out of this challenge (as far as weightloss goes) My Husband and I are expecting our first child together . It's about to be a LONG summer for me, but I'll be back here sometime after October 5th lol. Until then I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!



Congrats! Such a blessing


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 13, 2014)

D.Lisha said:


> So.....! It seems I will be having to pull out of this challenge (as far as weightloss goes) My Husband and I are expecting our first child together . It's about to be a LONG summer for me, but I'll be back here sometime after October 5th lol. Until then I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!



[email protected] Congrats D.Lisha!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Did heavy legs this afternoon. I will start incorporating vacuums, planks, and kettlebells into my routine for the days I am home.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2014)

D.Lisha said:


> So.....! It seems I will be having to pull out of this challenge (as far as weightloss goes) My Husband and I are expecting our first child together . It's about to be a LONG summer for me, but I'll be back here sometime after October 5th lol. Until then I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!



Congrats!! Your hair is gonna be so long and lush! Pregnancy brought out the best in my skin and hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats D.Lisha!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 14, 2014)

I stayed out too late and so I'm not working out this morning. I'll have to fit in today's workout tomorrow or Sunday. I had lots of good food yesterday, but I still managed to keep my portions under control.


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2014)

My food intake hasn't been stellar but I've been on the bike for 10 miles the last three days. 

I can't go to the gym this week because the traffic is horrible due to a festival, but I can't wait to go back.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> My food intake hasn't been stellar but I've been on the bike for 10 miles the last three days.
> 
> I can't go to the gym this week because the traffic is horrible due to a festival, but I can't wait to go back.



I put my bike in the shop for maintenance last Saturday. Get it back tomorrow  I missed it this week. Can't wait to start riding again.

10 miles is a nice ride


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 14, 2014)

My snack today. I will never get tired of sliced cucumbers. I added oranges and kiwi wedges too


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Got a good workout in. Triceps, chest, and 15 minutes on the elliptical. I will do some kettebells, planks, and vacuums in the morning.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure if I'm actually losing the pound-age, but my underwear and pants kept falling off my hips while I was on the treadmill today. So that gave me life. 

Yesterday I pre-pooed with coconut milk, honey and oil, co-washed with HQS coconut lime co-cleanser, and dc-ed with a diy goat's milk conditioner. My hair was ever-thang! Soft and strong and defined. My little twisty-pigtails are starting to look like more than nubs. It's taken a long time to recover from post-partum shedding and grow out that pregnancy "gorilla" hair. My hair is starting to look normal and better than ever.

 Finally bought a new juicer.  I am stoked!  Love me some beet juice.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 14, 2014)

I just saw the gorgeous singer in NOLA, Nayo Jones,  she has the legs I want and I realize that I need to lose a lot more weight. Maybe 10-15 pounds more. I'm on a mission. My new goal is 130 lbs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 14, 2014)

GettingKinky what was your starting weight?


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> GettingKinky what was your starting weight?



I started the year at 148, but I was 152 back in October.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 15, 2014)

I WANT IN.
I'm givin birth soon, and startin April 1 I'll be takin care of my body and hair again.

*HAIR GOAL:*
- Stay relaxed (get touch ups in april, july, october)
- Grow to chin length bob by Dec 31st
- Learn to roller set
- Don't freak out when postpartum shedding makes me look 1/2way bald


*BODY GOAL:*
Get back to pre-baby weight
(Lose the 35lbs she's makin me carry around)
Get into better than pre-baby shape
(see some ab definition and get some booty lift/roundation)
I'm a beachbody girl so I'll be doing T25, shakeology and then P90X3


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! Things did get better after the ice fiasco. I'm doing my usual meal planning this weekend and I'm going to try to make it extra budget friendly. I have a trip at the end of this month. I'm taking the bike out for today's exercise.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my bike back today and rode 15 miles. My body had a good workout. I definitely should be able to get 3 good workouts in this week. Hopefully I can drop below 150 by next weekend.

My hair is  It is feeling softer but my breakage is out of this world. So I will be using a product with a humectant to try to preven my hair from drying out so quickly. And I will cowash/DC every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok I totally overate today, but when I get back home I'm back on track and on a mission to lose the next 10 pounds. This 10 took me just over 3 months so by mid June I should be able to reach 130. I haven't been that low since high school.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 16, 2014)

GettingKinky 
Congrats!! Awesome work and dedication!  

I haven't been on LHCF for almost a week because I had a cold and felt terrible. However, I stayed on track with my meal plan and workout regiment. I had my first weigh in after working my personal trainers plan for 2 weeks and I lost 4% body fat. I also gained lean muscle so I'm ignoring the scale for now. She told me it could take a while for the scale to move because I'm building muscle but as long as I lose body fat just ignore the scale for now. I feel smaller in my abdominal and thighs. Overall I'm happy but eating all of this food is so hard!! I have 6 meals a day and I would love the scale to show my progress right away.. I'm staying committed and trusting the process but it is challenging.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 16, 2014)

MayaNatural how are you measuring your body fat?


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 16, 2014)

GettingKinky

She uses a body fat caliper and measures all over. It's a little uncomfortable getting down to your bra and panties but it's the only way she can get an accurate reading. Thank God she makes the process as comfortable as possible by talking and making jokes lol!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 16, 2014)

I just wanted to drop in and say way to go ladies, keep going! I'm an avid exerciser and have lost almost 60 pounds in the last 3 years. I still have about 20 more to go, but as MayaNatural said, body fat percentage is the most important. I have lost 10% body fat since August. Stay at it, it becomes a lifestyle choice before you know it.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 16, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH
I didn't know you lost that much weight. Good for you!! That's very inspiring and motivating. I have to lose about 75lbs. Every time I try.. I give up. I can't give up this time my health seriously depends on it. Do you lift?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi ladies! I've been MIA b/c I got off track. I'm ready to get going again. Our family vacation is in July and I want to look good in a bathing suit. I realized I haven't worn a swimsuit in over 14years!! My oldest is turning 14 and my youngest is 2. So yeah I'm still dealing with years of baby fat after 4 kids.  I don't have any excuses, I just lack willpower.  Anyway, I went grocery shopping and I'm going to detox using Dr.Oz 3 day detox plan. I start tomorrow.     I will check in everyday while doing this.  Has anyone tried this?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 16, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> I didn't know you lost that much weight. Good for you!! That's very inspiring and motivating. I have to lose about 75lbs. Every time I try.. I give up. I can't give up this time my health seriously depends on it. Do you lift?



Yes ma'am, I lift. I do three days of cardio, two days of weights, one day of upper body, one day of lower body. So I workout five days a week.

I've started doing Boot Camp at the gym to switch it up.

But success is 80% what you eat. I've always been active, but didn't start losing weight until I monitored my calorie intake. I'm on My Fitness Pal, it helps a lot.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, spring break is over. Back to working out and eating right tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 16, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes ma'am, I lift. I do three days of cardio, two days of weights, one day of upper body, one day of lower body. So I workout five days a week.  I've started doing Boot Camp at the gym to switch it up.  But success is 80% what you eat. I've always been active, but didn't start losing weight until I monitored my calorie intake. I'm on My Fitness Pal, it helps a lot.



This is so true. I find that it's not so hard to exercise. But eating the right food and the right portions is very challenging.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Skipped working out yesterday. My tris and chest were definitely feeling it yesterday. A good sore feeling. 

After I get some studying and homework in today, I will do some kettlebell swings, vacuums, planks, and squats.

Hair is doing fine. I've been using some type of protein each week to keep the balance in check.


----------



## BGT (Mar 16, 2014)

So I had a great cardio workout, burned about 500 calories!! Then I grilled some chicken breasts and steak and ate 2 thin steaks with a salad. So good!

Was gonna get a TU this weekend but I met a girl with beautiful twists, so I made an appointment with her for this weekend. Gonna keep my braid out for the week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 17, 2014)

2 months progress done in by 4 days in NOLA. The food was good, but it wasn't that good. :-( I gained 5.5 pounds. I'm really hoping a big chunk is water weight from the salty food. I'm going to drink so much water today that I'll be living in the bathroom.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 17, 2014)

Well I totally forgot to weigh in yesterday so I did this morning and I gained 1 pound  I'm not surprised with all the stress I'm going through.  

My ex/son's father proposed to me... Which is what I always wanted! But now I think there's too much between us and I don't want to hurt him either. I'm so torn! I have so much to think about and my emotions are all over the place. 

I haven't exercised or gone to the gym or lift any kind of weights. I have been eating anything and everything I wanted.  Interestingly enough,  no fast food, pop or snacks. Mostly more carbs like rice and pasta. 

I'll try to get the will power back to workout before the end of the day and get back on track. Hopefully,  it will clear my mind for a little while.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have lost 15 lbs in total over the last month. Between getting 5 lbs off with Shaun T I also just finished the 10 day Green Smoothie Cleanse. It was wonderful! I love green smoothies and using them to detox my system has been great. I'm so glad I found the Facebook page! This is also my Week 4 of T25 so all in all I've been hitting it hard to  reach my goals. Hair has been moisturized and braided under a wig! I'm going for the gold!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 18, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH
You are 100% right it's majority what you eat. I'm learning you have to eat more in order to lose weight. I have 6 meals and drink 1 gallon of water a day. This is the most I ever ate and I'm losing weight.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats!! KaramelDiva1978 
I love Shaun T. I still need to get T25. My brother has it and loves it. I tried insanity until I messed up my knee with all the jumping. Awesome dedication!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 18, 2014)

My groin hurts so bad from leg day and walking on a 6%-10% incline for 40 minutes. I'm pushing pass the pain and staying focus. I tried some new seasonings to help with my food plan. Molly Mcbutter on my yams is delicious and no fat. Kernel Season for my veggies and egg whites are amazing!! I'm still cooking my turkey breast in the slow cooker with onion soup packets. I'm learning different ways to make my food tasty. I also weigh everything that I eat. I meet with my trainer/nutritionist on 3/28.    

Edit: I also drink 1 cup of dandelion tea a day, it's a diuretic.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 18, 2014)

Way to go KaramelDiva1978!!!  

Good luck with your decision jennwantslonghurr. I'm sure you'll do what's best. 

1 pound of my NOLA weight came off yesterday. I may need to try dandelion tea to see if the rest is water or real weight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know what I did, but my abs are so sore. Maybe it was the pull-ups yesterday...
Or the push-ups...


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks GettingKinky I'm starting to feel a little better!  I have a isfp personality so it's easy for me to get caught up on feelings.  Anyway,  Wow you are strong... Pull ups?  Girl!


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 18, 2014)

I worked out last night and did the long stretch dvd from turbo fire this morning. About 6 weeks until May so each Saturday I'll be doing the fitness test from insanity. Been there, did that. I know what's up with Sean T.

Went hair toy shopping <3 I'm not buying any more hair care product for now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 18, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr I can only do pull-ups with an assist band. I may be able to do one without assist but that's it.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 18, 2014)

I want in!

Hair Goals 
Current Lengthast shoulder length but not apl yet 

2014 Goal Length: A least BSL 

Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural 

Hair type: 4 A/B 

How you will achieve goal: I oil my scalp nightly with njoy growth oil and then whole head baggy. Wash and DC once a week. Co- wash a few times a week once it warms up in MI. I also PS. I wear wigs 24/7 besides while sleeping.

Weight/Fitness Goals 

Current Weight: 272 

Goal Weight: 188 

Current Dress Size: 18-20

Goal Size: 8-10. Idk I've a haven't been that size before. 

Fitness Goal: total body transformation. I've lost 16 pounds this past month. I would like to lose 100 pounds and weigh 188. First goal 50 pounds by june 1st so I have 34 pounds left to lose by then.

How you will achieve goal: I workout 6 days a week. twice a day. I make sure I get in 20000 steps daily (10 miles) and I lift weights for 60-90 mins (full body weights) 3 to 5 times a week. I like to burn at least 1000 calories a day in the gym. I'm a full time student so if i'm not in the gym i'm sedimentary for the most part. I count my macros (protein, carbs, fat) as well as my calories. I don't worry about the calories too much. My daily macros are 180g protein, 150g carbs, 50-60g fat.


----------



## MayaNatural (Mar 18, 2014)

Dabaddest
Welcome.  Your regiment is no joke!! You will definitely meet your goal. Congrats on your success so far.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know how I expect to get a sexy body eating all this candy  I need to get it together. I will ride again tonight but on an easier level.


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't worked out in days, but I have been eating at home. Once I turn in this paper draft on Friday I'll be back in the gym.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 18, 2014)

Zumba again tonight. I'm doing water aquatics and Zumba on Mondays and Wednesdays. And Zumba the other days except Sunday. I started a bike riding class on Saturdays for I believe it's 12 weeks. It's an actual bicycle that you ride on the street. At the end of the class I get a free $500 bike which is sweet. 

Hair wise nothing new lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 18, 2014)

Dabaddest- that's quite a workout you're following, and you're making awesome progress.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Zumba again tonight. I'm doing water aquatics and Zumba on Mondays and Wednesdays. And Zumba the other days except Sunday. I started a bike riding class on Saturdays for I believe it's 12 weeks. It's an actual bicycle that you ride on the street. At the end of the class I get a free $500 bike which is sweet.
> 
> Hair wise nothing new lol



What!!! I want to take that class. I want a new bike   You go ahead girl.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2014)

Another half pound of NOLA weight is gone. I didn't drink enough water yesterday. I have to do better today. I need these last 3.5 lbs to go. 

I actually put my hair in 2 braids for a braid out today, but since I have to go to work knowing my luck it won't turn out today.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

Tomorrow is weigh in day, so I need to get a mid day walk in and stick to my eating plan. So far I'm down 2 lbs this week but I need to keep it that way. I decided this week I would just buy rotisserie chicken from the grocery store to bring for lunch so I can make sure I'm getting enough protein for lunch. I need to make sure I keep bananas on hand for my smoothies and buy 3 bunches at a time so I can freeze them. 

Hopefully tomorrow I will have dipped below 150.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am a bit late joining but I have been on this same plan by myself for most of the year so far.

Hair:
Goal- BSL
Thicker hair
fill in edges and alopecia spots (unfortunately I had a flare up of alopecia, the spots are growing in though)
Stick to vitamin regimen: marine collagen, Andrew Lessman, Biosil, Hemp Oil, Biotin

Fitness:
Current Weight: 150
Goal Weight: 145
Not looking to drop tons of weight. I usually gain muscle so my weight doesn't change much. Looking to lose an inch or two around my midsection and gain two in the booty 
continue with pole dancing (have been doing it for over a year, great for 

Pole dancing 2 days a week and gym 4x/week


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2014)

Just finished my water aquatics class. Not feeling like Zumba today so going home.

Hair wash I'm going to wash my hair when I get home.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2014)

I just left happy hour and I was pretty good. I had a small drink and a few fried shrimp. I could have been much worse.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 19, 2014)

Logged everything on MFP. Burned 1056 cals between zumba and full body weights. I feel like going to burn some more calories. Hair norm njoy mix and whole head overnight baggy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't feel like eating much so just eating a sweet potato and a drum stick. Doing a conditioner experiment for my mid week cowash. Skipping exercise tonight but will pick back up tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2014)

Once I lose 10lbs im going to treat myself to a body wrap


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Once I lose 10lbs im going to treat myself to a body wrap



Have you done one before? How does that work?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Once I lose 10lbs im going to treat myself to a body wrap



ooh that sounds good. That is a nice motivator.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

With pants and no top I weighed in at home at 150.00 even. I put on my sweater and I weighed 150.8. Took that off and put on a slightly lighter sweater, I was 150.6. That was enough to have me weight in 2 lbs lighter at the work weigh-in. I put on my shoes and belt and I was 151.6. So shoes and belt weigh a pound.

Made sure I didn't eat anything before weigh in and came in at 150.4. I am pleased with that. So it looks like with my eating plan and my exercise I can drop 2 lbs every other week. With the weather breaking, I can increase my walking and hope to be at a solid 145 by the end of April. 

Starting to look better but I still have way too much fat on my stomach and thighs. But I am in a better place than I was last year. 

Still working on my hair regimen. It's coming along slowly like the weight loss.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 20, 2014)

faithVA how did your conditioner experiment go? I made a leave in mix with different loreal protein free conditioners I had laying around last week.  It's going pretty well so far and I don't that 'drying out' feeling.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> faithVA how did your conditioner experiment go? I made a leave in mix with different loreal protein free conditioners I had laying around last week.  It's going pretty well so far and I don't that 'drying out' feeling.



Thanks for asking jennwantslonghurr. It went well because I learned a little more about my regimen. I was trying to tell whether I should use the Natural Oasis conditioner or a regular conditioner or both. I didn't different sections with different combos. The Natural Oasis really softens my hair but it doesn't smooth my cuticle. The conditioner smooths my cuticle and softens but it doesn't help hold the moisture in like the Natural Oasis. But using them both together DCing, rinsing and then using the Natural Oasis creme balm worked the best. So I will be doing that each time cleanse my hair.

I also was able to see the protection against drying the NO creme balm gave my hair versus having nothing on my hair. 

So it was insightful. 

I will do more experiments to figure out how to best moisturize on wash day.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 20, 2014)

faithVA that's great! Love a good turn out.  I'm starting to think mixing is the way to go. I also noticed how some products moisturize my hair without smoothing it or a product may smooth my hair but leaves it in the dry side.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> faithVA that's great! Love a good turn out.  I'm starting to think mixing is the way to go. I also noticed how some products moisturize my hair without smoothing it or a product may smooth my hair but leaves it in the dry side.



Yes I am noticing that as well. Unless I do side by side comparisons though I can't seem to tell what is doing what.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Have you done one before? How does that work?



Ive had a few mineral wraps and one seaweed wrap. The seaweed was better because I lost 4lbs the following week. It released toxins and broke up cellulite. The mineral wraps promote lymphatic drainage, tighten skin and you lose inches.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 20, 2014)

^breaks up cellulite you say?? How long do the results last for reduced cellulite? Prettymetty


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 20, 2014)

faithVA 2 pounds every other week is awesome!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA 2 pounds every other week is awesome!! Keep up the good work.



Thank You. We have 21 days until the last weigh in. I need to stay the course. I have moved up to position 7 out of 17 challengers. Would love to finish in the top 4.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Just did Zumba


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Been doing kettlebell swings and planks in the morning. My abs are killing right now. Didn't realize how much they needed working out.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 20, 2014)

Did an hour of zumba twice today, hour of full body weights, and bike for 15 mins. Burned 1550 cals which is more than what I ate today so i'm in the negative.  Hair- I cowashed last night and applied njoy growth oil. Will be applying it later tonight as well with whole head baggy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> ^breaks up cellulite you say?? How long do the results last for reduced cellulite? Prettymetty



It lasted until I got pregnant again and packed on 40lbs. Im still trying to get this baby weight off. Its a struggle


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 21, 2014)

Why oh why did I go have ramen for dinner when I'm trying to lose water weight???


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 21, 2014)

I just want to say how great meal planning is you guys. I eat the same breakfast, lunch, and dinner during the work week. I love food and I'm a big eater. But dulling down my food choices has decreased my appetite. I just switch up the menu once a week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2014)

Finally back at the gym! Did my 30 minute run and now 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 21, 2014)

Im looking forward to my mall date with the kids. They get to play in the kids area and mommy gets to walk and possibly shop


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 22, 2014)

I scratched my eye last night.  I didn't think much of it since it didn't hurt or burn but it sure as hell hurt today. And it's red!  At the er now since it's Saturday ughh. 

I hope I will be able to keep my exercise routine otherwise I'll have to be extra strict on my diet. Maybe I can get my sister to wash my hair today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 22, 2014)

I was all set to do my p90x3 today and then the DVD player on my laptop died. DH has an external DVD drive but my laptop won't recognize it.  Aghhhh!!!

jennwantslonghurr I hope your eye feels better soon.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

I still haven't got my DVD player situation figured out. I can't let this get me off my exercise routine. I'm slowly recovering from my NOLA binge and I have to continue.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

My DVD player magically started working again and I did my workout. I've got chicken tagine cooking in my crockpot and I'm trying out a wet set braid out. And I'm getting ready to take a nap. Today is a good day.  

Where is everyone?


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm here! Worked out for the past three days so I'm happy. Just set my hair and now it's study time before bed.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2014)

I had a pretty good week. I went for 13 walks, average 1.3 miles each. I did all 6 of my p90x3 workouts, and I lost 4.4 of the 5.4 pounds I gained in NOLA. 

I wasn't hair lazy and wore a braidout 4 days this week and I set my hair in a wet braidout yesterday. I'm crossing my fingers that it turns out well.


----------



## BGT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I need to switch to all cardio workouts for the next month. I love lifting but it's not doing anything to my scale or thighs but making them bigger. 

i think I'm gonna chop and dye my hair for my birthday this summer. Something like this and dye it red.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2014)

BGT I'm just the opposite of you. I lose more when I'm doing weights vs cardio. I'm not a big fan of cardio I hate feeling out of breath, but watching Shaun T makes it bearable for me. ;-)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 24, 2014)

My weight has been up and down like an elevator, but my hair is doing great. I got a blowout today so im gonna post my update early


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking good Prettymetty. I like your layers.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 24, 2014)

35 mins dance jam, 1 hour zumba,35 mins bike and fit bit adjustment has me at 1300 cal burned today.macros (fat 52g, carbs 154, protein 177 g) good day! tomm is weigh in for my 90 day challenge at my gym. hopefully there is some progress.
Hair same ole- njoy oil and overnight full head baggy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2014)

I found this interesting article on achieving goals. He explains that you have to fall in love with the process and not just focus on the goal. 

So my new mantra is "I am the type of person who gets up early to workout and who walks 2 miles a day"

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-stay-focused-when-you-get-bored-working-toward-y-1547319504


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2014)

Twice now in the past week I've had coworkers ask me if I'm going to buy all new clothes. I've only lost 13 pounds from my peak, but I guess they're starting to look baggy. I hate shopping. Maybe after I get down to 130.


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Today I wore my heart rate monitor as I walked around outside, stopping into shops along the way. Burned 200 calories shopping! Will do a "real" workout tonight.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 26, 2014)

Messed up today y'all. I can't even be mad since I've been doing so great this month. I'll just look at this as a cheat day/last meal. I'm starting over tomorrow with a goal to hit my next goal weight by May 1st! Y'all pray for me. I'm excited to be improving myself. I feel like I'm improving my life as well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair we all need cheat days. That's what keeps us sane.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 27, 2014)

Did a lot better today with my diet and I feel better. Trimmed my hair yesterday too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 28, 2014)

It took 10 days, but I'm back on track. I'm going to see if I can stay below 140 for a few weeks before I try to get to 130. 

I'm still doing braidouts. I just need to find a product that will keep it from getting poufy as the day wears on.


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 28, 2014)

Went to zumba this morning and rode the recumbent bike. Burned 630 cals. Was feeling dizzy so I cut my workout short. Going back to tonight to lift and do a little more cardio. I'm tired! Haven't been to the gym since tues before today so i'm going. I have to lose at least 30 more pounds by june 1st to meet my goal.

Hair- tonight i'm going to wash with shea moisture moisture retention and dc with an ors pack.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Mar 30, 2014)

Just came back from an amazing little vaca! Back to business with a great workout tomorrow. I'm ready to reach this mini goal!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 30, 2014)

I just had a huge cheat meal. 3 pieces of pizza. I'm sooo full. I need to motivate myself to go walk the dog.


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been slacking and only working out about 4 days a week. I also haven't been to a class in a while. Tomorrow I'm headed to the gym to get a quick run in, and on Tuesday night I'll go to Zumba.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 31, 2014)

Last week was recovery week in P90x3, the workouts are still hard but you don't use weights.  I did all 6 of my workouts and went on 14 walks even when I was dead tired and didn't want to. 

I lost 1.4 pounds and according to my scale it was all fat.  My NOLA indiscretion is now a thing of the past. I think my stomach is being retrained. Whenever I eat too much, it lets me know and it doesn't feel good. 

On the hair side I wore a braidout everyday last week. Once I find a good anti-frizz product I will be unstoppable  I did an overnight DC last night so I'll be wet bunning today. 

How is everyone doing?  It's been quiet in here lately.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2014)

Dh and I joined the gym today. Our goal is to go Mon-Fri. Today I did 35 mins on the bike and burned 262 calories. Then I did my "hourglass" weight workout and 15 mins of water aerobicsn I feel so good. I cant wait to see some progress!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got the trifecta of compliments today.  I had lunch with a former co-worker I haven't seen in years. The first thing she said to me was "you're so thin". Followed by "I love your hair" which is up in a double rope twist bun and then while we were eating she said you look so young.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have been consumed with school. I got back into working out today. Went to the gym got 20 minutes of cardio and a heavy leg workout in. Felt good.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Mar 31, 2014)

Trying to work out every day in April. I didn't miss a day in December or January and I got burned out, but now I'm ready again.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey girls! 
Whew... I've been through it all lately.  Sorry I've been all mia but still lurking. My eye healed nicely and I trimmed my nails all the way down. But my allergies got my eyes/lashes going crazy. My lashes are so long they tangle and I feel like cutting them off sometimes!
My ds was sick last week which is stressful since he was born prematurely, but he is better now just in time for his bday Wednesday. 
And....... I'm officially engaged OMG yea there are a lot of stipulations attached to that lol. 

Up until Friday, I only lost 2 lbs so this weekend I did a 2 day fast by Beach body. It tasted like chocolate milk compared to Raw Meal so it was easy. I lost 5 lbs from that.  I'm down 27 lbs if I keep this up I'll be close to my year goal. 
I'm in a hair rut so I'm going to braid it up a wig it until end of June and relax then.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Hey girls!
> Whew... I've been through it all lately.  Sorry I've been all mia but still lurking. My eye healed nicely and I trimmed my nails all the way down. But my allergies got my eyes/lashes going crazy. My lashes are so long they tangle and I feel like cutting them off sometimes!
> My ds was sick last week which is stressful since he was born prematurely, but he is better now just in time for his bday Wednesday.
> And....... I'm officially engaged OMG yea there are a lot of stipulations attached to that lol.
> ...



Congrats on your engagement!!!

What's the fast by beach body? That may be something I need to try. Do you replace all your meals with it? Is it a drink you mix or does it come pre made? TIA


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow Thank you! 

Yes it's a powder mix from Beach Body. You drink it 3x a day for 2 days.  You mix a scoop with 8oz water. I drank warm lemon water in between so I wasn't sooo hungry. I feel like it didn't completely cleanse but kinda like a chelate for the body instead of the hair.  I found myself snacking again and the drink eliminated my cravings.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Hey girls!
> Whew... I've been through it all lately.  Sorry I've been all mia but still lurking. My eye healed nicely and I trimmed my nails all the way down. But my allergies got my eyes/lashes going crazy. My lashes are so long they tangle and I feel like cutting them off sometimes!
> My ds was sick last week which is stressful since he was born prematurely, but he is better now just in time for his bday Wednesday.
> And....... I'm officially engaged OMG yea there are a lot of stipulations attached to that lol.
> ...



Congratulations and give your ds a birthday kiss for me.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Mar 31, 2014)

Awww Thank you faithVA!!! You're so sweet lol <3


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 1, 2014)

Burned 1600 cals at the gym today. Can't wait until that day when I burn 2000 in a day. hair- njoy oil and baggy tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on the engagement jennwantslonghurr

1600 calories?!?!?  Dabaddest. That's awesome! How long did it take you?

Nothing new with me, but I'm getting more "you've lost weight" comments so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. My thighs are even starting to get a tiny tiny bit smaller. 

For the second day in a row I'm bunning, too lazy to braid before bed.


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats on the engagement jennwantslonghurr  1600 calories?!?!?  Dabaddest. That's awesome! How long did it take you?  Nothing new with me, but I'm getting more "you've lost weight" comments so I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. My thighs are even starting to get a tiny tiny bit smaller.  For the second day in a row I'm bunning, too lazy to braid before bed.



Thanks! It took me 3 hours. I'm there twice a day though esp mon - thurs. I'm a gym rat now! Lol. I really enjoy working out.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Apr 2, 2014)

Dabaddest you're gong to reach your goal in no time!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2014)

Having updated in a while. There isn't much going on. My hair is at the same place and so is my weight  

I go to the doctor this weekend to see what is going on with my metabolism and hormone levels.

Will keep working out and working on improving my eating. I really need to cook. Just need to make the time and make it a priority.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 2, 2014)

Today was "The Challenge" workout. I did 70 pull-ups (with an assist band) and 114 push ups (real ones not girl push-ups) 

faithVA- I've found cooking almost every day really helped me. I hate doing it because it means I have almost no time to relax after work, but I love the results. And I love knowing exactly what's in the food I'm eating. How's the biking coming along?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Today was "The Challenge" workout. I did 70 pull-ups (with an assist band) and 114 push ups (real ones not girl push-ups)
> 
> faithVA- I've found cooking almost every day really helped me. I hate doing it because it means I have almost no time to relax after work, but I love the results. And I love knowing exactly what's in the food I'm eating. How's the biking coming along?



114 push ups  Fabulous. I'm not going to say how many I can do 

I'm just trying to get to cooking twice a week. At his rate, I just need to cook once a week 

The biking is coming along fine. I'm trying to get ready for my first group ride on April 26th. I wanted to go the full 23 miles but my SO thinks we should focus on the 18 miler since there are so many hills. So doing indoor rides during the week and then at least 1 outdoor ride a week now that the weather is better. Need to get these legs in shape. Will add some taebo this week.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 2, 2014)

Got a good walk in over my lunch break. Yes!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2014)

Today's workout went well. Dh and I started off with a chocolate Shredder protein shake from Smoothie king. It was the bomb.com. I want another one lol. I baked tilapia fpr dinner with wild rice and steamed green beans. I have been eating about 2000 calories a day, but I feel hungry for a large part of the day. Im used to eating 3000 or more calories a day. For some reason after babies #3 and 4 my metabolism isnt what it used to be. I cant eat like an athlete anymore


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 3, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Dabaddest you're gong to reach your goal in no time!




aww thanks!!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 3, 2014)

Its my birthday y'all. I had two big ol' pieces of birthday cake. Ugh I'm done though. That is out of my system and I'm still on track today  .


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Bunnyhaslonghair!!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Its my birthday y'all. I had two big ol' pieces of birthday cake. Ugh I'm done though. That is out of my system and I'm still on track today  .



Happy Birthday


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

Only one week left of this work weight loss challenge. I have only lost 2 lbs in 3 months  This has been a struggle. I have toned up and lost body fat and some inches, so I will have to take that. 

I'm just going to stay the course and increase my activity. 

My hair and my weight seem to be in cahoots. I colored my hair in November and I don't have 2" of growth  Still working on my ends.

Hopefully the spring will be better to me than the winter was.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Bunnyhaslonghair!  I hope you enjoyed your cake. I'm jealous that you can eat a few pieces and then stop. If I eat sweets it starts uncontrollable cravings that takes me months to get under control. So I don't even eat cake on my birthday.  faithVA in 4 months I only get 1.5" of growth if I'm lucky. Slow and steady wins the race.

ETA: Every morning in have plain yogurt with strawberries an crushed almonds. This week I started adding cinnamon and vanilla extract and all I can say is YUM!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2014)

faithVA I too colored my hair in November. Wanna know how much new growth I have? 1 stinking inch. The past few days ive been killing it at the gym and eating around 80 grams of protein. I want an inch by June dagnamit!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Happy birthday Bunnyhaslonghair!  I hope you enjoyed your cake. I'm jealous that you can eat a few pieces and then stop. If I eat sweets it starts uncontrollable cravings that takes me months to get under control. So I don't even eat cake on my birthday.  faithVA in 4 months I only get 1.5" of growth if I'm lucky. Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> ETA: Every morning in have plain yogurt with strawberries an crushed almonds. This week I started adding cinnamon and vanilla extract and all I can say is YUM!



Thanks for the encouragement. 

That sounds wonderful. I have some Kefir milk in the fridge. Maybe I will make up a banana sundae type shake. I may try your suggestion and add some cinnamon and vanilla


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> faithVA I too colored my hair in November. Wanna know how much new growth I have? 1 stinking inch. The past few days ive been killing it at the gym and eating around 80 grams of protein. I want an inch by June dagnamit!



Yeah, I feel like I've done all the extra: massage, follicle stimulators, inversion, msm, sulphur, exercise, diet. My hair is like Whatever!. I'm done with the extra. 

All this early season cycling though has given me a good tan  At least something positive has come out of it.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 3, 2014)

It seems like it taken forever and a day, but I am a good solid 6lbs less than when I started back in January.  I say solid, cuz for the past several years I yo-yoed quite a bit.  Finally getting a handle on my emotional eating.  Now I just buy make up in addition to hair stuff.    Beats eating five pizzas in a week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2014)

Pics of my new growth since Nov 27. A little over 4 months. How much ng does it look like to yall? It looks like a solid 1 inch to me


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2014)

IronButterfly congrats on the 6 pounds. That's great progress!


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @IronButterfly congrats on the 6 pounds. That's great progress!



GettingKinky Thanks, hon!  Zeus knows it was a struggle with a capital STRUG.  But I think I've found a nice groove to build on that won't lead to a bunch of setbacks.  30lbs more to go!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 3, 2014)

Lord, please let me stay on track and lose 1 or 1.5 pounds per week until I reach my goal. Amen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

Why O why do my girls have to shrink before my thighs do??  It's so unfair. My bra cups are getting too big, yet my thighs are just starting to get a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 4, 2014)

I overslept today so I couldnt go to the gym this morning. The kids were late to school and everything
Today's cardio was me dancing around to a youtube playlist. I really broke a sweat and burned some serious calories. I need to buy a heart rate monitor soon for when I exercise at home. Today is day 4 of my squat challenge so im doing 40...I use my 20lb son as my weight


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 5, 2014)

Instead of calling the huge burrito I ate for dinner last night a cheat meal, I'm going to call it a "refeed" meal. *wink wink*


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2014)

I was joking about my burrito not being a cheat meal, but I've been reading about refeeding. From what I understand, if you're dieting and in calorie deficit, your leptin levels will drop which makes you hungry and makes it hard to be a disciplined eater. To keep that from happening you should have a high calorie meal from time to time that's high in carbs. Between the rice and the tortilla my burrito was high in carbs and it was definitely high calorie. But now I'm going back to my low calories and somewhat low carb eating. But I do feel very satisfied and not at all hungry after the burrito yesterday.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Apr 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I was joking about my burrito not being a cheat meal, but I've been reading about refeeding. From what I understand, if you're dieting and in calorie deficit, your leptin levels will drop which makes you hungry and makes it hard to be a disciplined eater. To keep that from happening you should have a high calorie meal from time to time that's high in carbs. Between the rice and the tortilla my burrito was high in carbs and it was definitely high calorie. But now I'm going back to my low calories and somewhat low carb eating. But I do feel very satisfied and not at all hungry after the burrito yesterday.



I think this makes total sense. Was your meal more like whole foods rather than processed?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2014)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> I think this makes total sense. Was your meal more like whole foods rather than processed?



It was a "good" burrito. I got it from a mom & pop type Mexican place so it was like home cooking. On the other hand I'm up a pound today. Hopefully that's just water weight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2014)

My SO and I rode 13 miles yesterday. It was a short ride but it was a strong ride for me. The scale said I dropped below 150. Still have a ways to go for 145.

Washing my hair now. I'm ready to be done.


----------



## Royalq (Apr 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Why O why do my girls have to shrink before my thighs do??  It's so unfair. My bra cups are getting too big, yet my thighs are just starting to get a tiny bit smaller.



Gurl lets switch bodies! these tig ol' bitties aint going no where! No matter how many eviction notices i send.


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been working out! I am also eating a Hershey's bar with almonds...


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Another good week. I did all my P90x3 workouts and went for all my walks (14). My weight is holding steady just under 140. I'm going to try and hold here for another week before trying to lose more. 

I ate a lot of carbs this weekend, a burrito, fajitas, cereal, a few sandwiches. I'm ready to go back to  minimal flour based food.

I wore a few braidouts this week. I washed this week, but I didn't DC. I can't start slacking off, especially if I'm going to keep wearing it out. 


How's everyone doing? Are you sticking to your plans?


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 7, 2014)

This weekend wasn't good. Ate terribly and didn't go to the gym. Sooooo not like me but I'm back at it! Burned 677 calories this morning at the gym. Going back tonight for Zumba and full body strength training. I have 30 pounds to lose by June 1st.

Got my hair re braided over the weekend. Washed with Shea moisture moisture retention poo. And dc with a Ors pack. Hair feels great and retaining length.


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

30 minute run and 15 minutes of rowing. Feeling good about being back at the gym!

On my way home to make lunch and wash and set my hair. Love reading these posts! They're very inspiring.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 7, 2014)

Since I started back working out I am always hungry. Always! Water makes it worse, veggies dont help at alln I dont know what to do. 

I finally got a heart rate monitor watch. It was like $40 at cvs. It counts steps, monitors heart rate and tracks calories burned all day! Best $40 I ever spent. Maybe once I know what im burning daily I can just start eating 500 calories less per day. 

I had to buy some new jeans today and I wasnt happy about it. Im disgusted by my thighs. Sometimes I just wanna say *** it, because no matter what I eat or how much I exercise my weight slowly creeps up. My fluctuations are getting worse. Sorry im rambling, im just really frustrated with my body right now


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];19901087]Since I started back working out I am always hungry. Always! Water makes it worse, veggies dont help at alln I dont know what to do.
> 
> I finally got a heart rate monitor watch. It was like $40 at cvs. It counts steps, monitors heart rate and tracks calories burned all day! Best $40 I ever spent. Maybe once I know what im burning daily I can just start eating 500 calories less per day.
> 
> I had to buy some new jeans today and I wasnt happy about it. Im disgusted by my thighs. Sometimes I just wanna say *** it, because no matter what I eat or how much I exercise my weight slowly creeps up. My fluctuations are getting worse. Sorry im rambling, im just really frustrated with my body right now



Are you eating protein with each meal and after your work out?


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Since I started back working out I am always hungry. Always! Water makes it worse, veggies dont help at alln I dont know what to do.
> 
> I finally got a heart rate monitor watch. It was like $40 at cvs. It counts steps, monitors heart rate and tracks calories burned all day! Best $40 I ever spent. Maybe once I know what im burning daily I can just start eating 500 calories less per day.
> 
> I had to buy some new jeans today and I wasnt happy about it. Im disgusted by my thighs. Sometimes I just wanna say *** it, because no matter what I eat or how much I exercise my weight slowly creeps up. My fluctuations are getting worse. Sorry im rambling, im just really frustrated with my body right now




Increasing your protein will help you to feel more full through out the day. I eat at least 180g of protein daily. Also try eating 4 meals throughout the day. Go to iifym.com it will give you a suggested number of grams of protein to eat daily.

:side note: if your strictly looking at the pounds on the scale you may be discouraged when you eat more protein and make that majority of your diet. For me, the pounds on the scale have been creeping off but i'm losing inches and body fat percentage. When you up the protein and make it majority of your diet you can gain muscle and lose fat at the same time but the scale will be a horrible indicator of weight loss. HTH!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 7, 2014)

faithVA im eating about 100 grams of protein daily sometimes more. It does nothing for me. The only thing that keeps me full is bread or potatoes. Those are the main things im trying to avoid smh.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Prettymetty it took me a long time to adjust to eating less bread/potatoes etc. For weeks I was ALWAYS hungry. So instead of going cold turkey I just reduced them significantly. Now I'm doing ok on low carb, but I'm not super strict about it. I just don't make them for myself, but if I'm out to eat I'll have them. 

Don't be discouraged, changing your body takes a looong time. As long as you're consistent, you'll get there. :hug:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> faithVA im eating about 100 grams of protein daily sometimes more. It does nothing for me. The only thing that keeps me full is bread or potatoes. Those are the main things im trying to avoid smh.



Give us a breakdown of what you ate today and when?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Apr 8, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I've finally got confirmation on the date of an event in June where there's going to be lots of picture taking so I need to get it together with my hair and weight.
> 
> Hair Goals
> Current Length: NL
> ...



I haven't posted in here since I joined. My weight is up to 250 , which is the highest I've EVER been, and I've only just started seriously working out last week. 

I did a 25min kettlebell workout today. It was written as a 40min workout but I'm not ready for that yet.

My eating is still not great since I haven't stopped eating grains.

My hair is still NL since I cut 1-2 inches off in Feb. I'm telaxed now. I want to start taking Manetabolism in May. I'm starting biotin and l-cysteine tonight. I still need to invert for April so I will start that tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome back BranwenRosewood


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 8, 2014)

I was soooo tired this morning when my alarm went off. I did NOT want to get up and do my workout, but these thighs aren't going anywhere on their own so I forced myself to do it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2014)

Most days I start with a protein bar or piece of  fruit to fuel my workout (protein/carbs). After my workout I have a protein shake. I usually snack on sliced cucumbers or carrots. Lunch is either grilled chicken or fish with a green veggie. Dinner I have something light like a baby green salad with salmon or tilapia. I havent had any sweet cravings so thats a good thing. When Im at work on weekends I eat a bowl of soup midday for energy. My calories are around 1800 per day and I burn 200-400 depending on my workout and intensity level.

I did 15 mins of strength training and 30 mins of cardio on the stationary bike this morning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 8, 2014)

Prettymetty I don't know how many calories you burn at work and chasing your kids around, but possibly you aren't eating enough. Maybe you could add some nuts to your snacks for more good fat. It doesn't seem like you get much fat and that will help you feel more full.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Prettymetty I don't know how many calories you burn at work and chasing your kids around, but possibly you aren't eating enough. Maybe you could add some nuts to your snacks for more good fat. It doesn't seem like you get much fat and that will help you feel more full.



I agree with this. And because you are working out in the morning you may want to eat something along with your protein shake or right after it. This would be the time to put the carbs into your body. Try a mini sandwich on a sandwich thin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I will add a few more snacks and see if it helps my hunger pains. Today wasnt that bad. I had grilled tilapia with broccoli and black beans for lunch. Dh cooked grilled chicken parmesan with sweet bell peppers for dinner. I will eat once I get the kids settled. 

Today is day 8 of my squat challenge so im doing 55. My thighs have been sore since day 1


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

I pulled out the tae bo and did 30 minutes.


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2014)

One hour of yoga and 20 minutes on the row machine.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 9, 2014)

So you all know how I'm always complaining about my thighs. I haven't measured them since early January because during the whole T25 program they never got smaller. So on a whim I measured them tonight and each one is an inch smaller!!!  P90X3, lots of walking ( minimum 2.7 miles a day) and portion control is working for me. I'm so happy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 9, 2014)

I think my carb overload over the weekend was helpful. My weight spiked up for a day, but today I reached a new all time low.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2014)

Where is everyone?


----------



## toaster (Apr 11, 2014)

At the gym! Ha, I hope. I've been there. Trying to get at least 40-45 minutes in when I go. I've been attempting to conquer the rowing machine. My weight isn't really changing (really, it's gone up) so I know I have to do better with my eating, but I'm still seeing positive changes in my body so that's good.

Just have to keep pushing. I'm making jambalaya in my crock pot for dinner the next few days. Not terribly healthy, but super yummy. Will also have a salad.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2014)

toaster I just made jumbalaya last night!!! It isn't the most healthy thing, but it's so yummy and it's homemade.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a really good workout today. I did 35 minutes on the stationary bike. Then I did upper body and abs. I spent the last 10 minutes in the sauna. Before I left home I sprayed my hair with aloe juice and glycerin and I put evoo all over my ends then i covered my hair with a plastic cap and scarf. After the steamy workout my hair feels so soft, moist and strong. I gotta incorporate the baggy into my workout regimen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2014)

I can feel my self control slipping. It's so hard to make myself get up in the morning and exercise and I'm having a hard time not eating seconds. I'm making good progress, I have to stay on track or it will all disappear.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 12, 2014)

You all are going to hate me, but I have some confessions to make 

I think I can lose weight pretty easily 

I have been eating like a little piggy these past 6 weeks, and have gained only 2 lbs 

After I got my keratin treatment, I have barely worked out and still haven't gained any weight. I had been holding steady at 123 and when I stepped on the scale earlier this week, it said 125.2  I thought I had gained so much more than that

I have been part of a DietBet (www.dietbet.com) since January and it goes all the way to June. You have to lose a total of 10% of your starting weight. Mine was 134.2. My end goal is 121. I am currently at 121.4 and got there from 125.2 when I weighed myself on Tuesday  Trust me, I've been eating. I just told myself that I would lose the weight so that I could win my bet!

I submitted my pictures, knowing that I had lost this round, because my goal was 121.0, not 121.4 - they emailed me last night to let me know that I had won anyway 

When I went to the Woodstock Fruit Festival last August, I gorged on nothing but fruits (lots of bananas, which are about 105 calories a piece)vegetables, and drank nothing but water and REAL orange juice every morning for 8 days, walked a lot, and participated in different workouts and activities throughout the week. When I came back, I weighed myself. I had lost 6 lbs. 

I do not like what I look like right now. I think I look too skinny in my upper body. When this DietBet is over, I plan on gaining muscle mass. I think 121 lbs is definitely a good weight for me to stop at. Personally, I was banking on 115, but now I realize that that number is just that - a number. I am a pear shape, so that makes me look even weirder. I will focus on maintaining my body weight, but I am definitely going to start gaining more muscle. I have really been holding back for the sake of losing weight. I'll be starting 3 DVDs next week to focus on my lower body: Tracy Effinger's Lower Body Challenge, Ballet Body: Lower Body Workout, and Callanetics. I'm gonna need my lower half to at least try to match my upper body. I will start back running as well  



Why am I doing this? Well, I'm playing for charity. The money that I make in total is going to my church. We are a pretty small, close-knit church family and we plan on purchasing the building we're renting, so I really want to contribute. They have no idea I'm doing it and I'd like to keep it as a surprise 

Anyone else have any confessions?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2014)

Foreverinbloom- You look great!!!  I wish I could lose weight that easily. I am definitely jealous. I've been overeating for 3 days and I've already gained 2 pounds. :-(. But I wasn't overeating fruit, it was take out Thai, jumbalaya, and pasta. 

I am a pear too and I can never get my bottom half to match my upper half. That's why I'm going to do body beast after I finish p90x3 so I can gain   muscle.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Last week I exceeded my 5 hour workout goal by about 30 minutes! Not surprisingly, I lost about 2 pounds. That was the motivation I needed to go work out today, because I was seriously thinking about skipping.

I also have my annual doctor's appointment today. I can't remember how much I weighed this time last year, but I hope it hasn't gone up too much.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

Not noticing any movement in my hair or the scale. Last week I got in a few walks and some tae-bo but my cycling was off. On Saturday I was able to do 17 miles with my SO and we hit some steady inclines to get my ready for my 1st ride at the end of the month. I'm getting stronger and my muscles are engaging. I still have a lot of fat on my lower body to get rid of. 

They are calling for cooler weather and a lot of rain so I will need to be diligent with my trainer. 

I plan on coloring my hair tonight and it will just go back up into flat twists. Going to stick to cleansing and DCing 2x a week and flat twisting through June. Hopefully my body and my hair will show great progress by then.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2014)

I never posted a starting pic and what better time than now. I was 168 this morning at the gym. Im 5'0" and my bmi is 31. I joined the 90 day biggest loser challenge at LaFitness. The person that loses the most body fat wins. I have an advantage because I have a lot of bodyfat (about 40%).

Here is my starting pic. Happy Monday


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

Between now and my ride on the 26th going to eliminate some things: coffee , sugar, grains, wine, starchy vegetables and nuts. I will replace the coffee with tea and up my green vegetables and fish. I will see how that works for me. I need to find some snacks.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I just cannot give up coffee ( what a weakling I am). My grains are few and my raw vegetables, fruit and seafood have increased. I am hoping my dietary changes help me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

felic1 said:


> I just cannot give up coffee ( what a weakling I am). My grains are few and my raw vegetables, fruit and seafood have increased. I am hoping my dietary changes help me.



I don't know if I can either  But I have to try. I need to see if certain foods are affecting my results. Hopefully, I'm not sleep at my desk tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 14, 2014)

faithVA- why are you giving up nuts? Are you going to add things back in one at time to see how they are affecting you?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA- why are you giving up nuts? Are you going to add things back in one at time to see how they are affecting you?



The weeks that I run out of almonds, it seems like my weight drops. The weeks that I add them back in as a snack, my weight seems to increase. I can't prove it so I'm going to drop them for now. 

I will add the almonds back to see how they go. I will add some grains like my oat bran back in. The other things on my list need to be occasional anyway. I'm not sure how and when I will add them back in.

I do believe something I am eating is causing me to at least retain a lot of water. 

I will start keeping a food journal tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just came back from vaca. I have not exercised in so long.  So much going on.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

The morning was tough. I stayed up to 1 am coloring my hair and I definitely wanted some coffee this morning. I'm definitely going to need to start my day off with my smoothie to try to fill up. And I'm still not sure what I am going to snack on. 

I had sweet potato hash for breakfast and then had Yerba Mate tea. I think drinking something warm appeased me. I had a cheesestick for snack. I had a "green" smoothie from Edible Arrangements. Now I'm hungry but I need to wait another 30 minutes before I eat lunch. I will probably be hungry by the time I get home.

The rain held off so I was able to get out for a nice stroll.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 15, 2014)

I am starting to slip on both the health and hair fronts. 

I'm on week 11 of p90x3. I have 15 more workouts to go and I'm done, but I'm having a harder and harder time getting up every morning.  Then I'm having a hard time giving the workouts my all. I think because I'm mostly satisfied with my weight and shape, it's hard to get motivated. But I still want slimmer thighs.  I HAVE to finish. Then I'll give myself a week or 2 off before starting my next program. 

I've been eating more takeout lately instead of cooking and for sure that will lead to weight gain. I have to get back to cooking at least 5 days a week. 

On the hair side, I've skipped my last few DCs on wash day and I can see that the pantyhose I use to hold my ponytails for my double rope twist bun is breaking a few strands of hair every day. I need to stop doing it, but I'm too lazy to try something else. When I wear my hair in a braid out, the part I braid is really smooth and the roots are crinkly so to me it looks like a wig. Sigh...

I'm just in a funk.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2014)

I did the crosstrainer this morning to work my glutes and quads. I also did the row for my arms, 2 kinds of crunches and the seated leg press. Since I exercise 4-5 times a week im rarely sore anymore. Im just waiting on the inches and lbs to start dropping so that I can look better in clothes. Being short makes me look frumpy lol. I had peppered beef jerky for lunch. I planned on a healthier lunch, but I had to pick up my daughter from school due to a fever...on the bright side the jerky had 45 grams of protein and only 240 calories.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I did the crosstrainer this morning to work my glutes and quads. I also did the row for my arms, 2 kinds of crunches and the seated leg press. Since I exercise 4-5 times a week im rarely sore anymore. Im just waiting on the inches and lbs to start dropping so that I can look better in clothes. *Being short makes me look frumpy lol*. I had peppered beef jerky for lunch. I planned on a healthier lunch, but I had to pick up my daughter from school due to a fever...on the bright side the jerky had 45 grams of protein and only 240 calories.


 
@Prettymetty at the bolded. I feel the same way, short & frumpy. My brother said he never heard anyone call themselves frumpy. Now I know the short & frumpy pain is real.

I been M.I.A. This is my busy 2 weeks at work, winding down now. Joined the gym, which is right across the street from work! I don't even have to leave the parking garage. The 1st week I went 6 days, yes I went in! The 2nd week I went 4 days. I went Monday, and will be going today, tomorrow and Friday. I may be in the area so will try to go Saturday also. 

I was down 2lbs, clothes feeling better, but had a few high calorie days late last week and thru weekend, and today . Will try to finish the week strong. #TEAMSHORTANDFRUMPYNOMORE


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 16, 2014)

Lmao Golden75! I may not be dropping lbs, but my scale says that I lost 2% body fat. yay for building muscle and burning fat  I have only been going to the gym for a few weeks so I must be doing something right


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm discouraged y'all. I gained at least 4 pounds. I lost it before so I know I can lose it again. But I don't remember feeling this defeated during this whole journey.  :-(. I feel like I've fallen so far that I'm scared I can't get back to my lowest weight. I know that's ridiculous but that's how I feel right now. I will try to keep focus today and I will stop weighing myself so much.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 17, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm discouraged y'all. I gained at least 4 pounds. I lost it before so I know I can lose it again. But I don't remember feeling this defeated during this whole journey. :-(. I feel like I've fallen so far that I'm scared I can't get back to my lowest weight. I know that's ridiculous but that's how I feel right now. I will try to keep focus today and I will stop weighing myself so much.


 
@Bunnyhaslonghair Just keep doing the best you can everyday. Eventually things will fall into place. I weigh 2x a week, sometimes. 1x is the official weigh, the other is to get an idea of how much my weight will flucuate. Try to find a happy medium.  Or measure yourself to keep track of your progress instead of using the scale.


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 17, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I'm discouraged y'all. I gained at least 4 pounds. I lost it before so I know I can lose it again. But I don't remember feeling this defeated during this whole journey.  :-(. I feel like I've fallen so far that I'm scared I can't get back to my lowest weight. I know that's ridiculous but that's how I feel right now. I will try to keep focus today and I will stop weighing myself so much.



I've only lost 8 pounds but I'm 3 pounds of fat down and almost 3.5 pounds of muscle up which translated into a size in a half down in my clothing... Progress. 

The scale only tells one side of the story keep up with your measurements, size, how your clothes are fitting and ultimately how you're feeling. Keep on going... every day is a fresh start.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair - just keep with it. The results will come. I think everyone has times when their motivation is low. Just take it one day at a time and don't let one bad day spill into the next one. 

destinyseeker how do you measure your body fat?


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 17, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Bunnyhaslonghair - just keep with it. The results will come. I think everyone has times when their motivation is low. Just take it one day at a time and don't let one bad day spill into the next one.  destinyseeker how do you measure your body fat?



The Taylor Body Fat and Analyzer and Scale (model 5553) scale is pretty accurate and reasonably priced.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> The Taylor Body Fat and Analyzer and Scale (model 5553) scale is pretty accurate and reasonably priced.


  Thanks- I have a body fat scale, I'm just not sure how much to trust it. I don't like how the number fluctuates with hydration or if my feet are a little sweaty.  I try to make it more consistent by always taking the measurement first thing after I wake up  (and pee), but the number varies depending on how much I drank the day before.

That's pretty awesome that you've gained all that muscle. Way to go!!


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 17, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks- I have a body fat scale, I'm just not sure how much to trust it. I don't like how the number fluctuates with hydration or if my feet are a little sweaty.  I try to make it more consistent by always taking the measurement first thing after I wake up  (and pee), but the number varies depending on how much I drank the day before.  That's pretty awesome that you've gained all that muscle. Way to go!!



You are exactly right. I work on keeping my hydration percentage the same (37%) and weighing at the same time each weigh in ( also when I first wake up (and pee) and it's been pretty consistent ( unlike other scales I've owned). The muscle gain is all Cross fit.. The workouts are beastly... but effective.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 17, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> You are exactly right. I work on keeping my hydration percentage the same (37%) and weighing at the same time each weigh in ( also when I first wake up (and pee) and it's been pretty consistent ( unlike other scales I've owned). The muscle gain is all Cross fit.. The workouts are beastly... but effective.



My scale doesn't measure hydration, maybe I should upgrade. Is it hard to get your hydration level to 37% every time?


DH used to do cross fit and he was in great shape. I prefer working out at home so I'm going to try body beast.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 18, 2014)

I havent been to the gym since Wednesday and I kinda binged on junk yesterday and today. My junk food cravings are out of control this week. Gotta get back on track tomorrow


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 18, 2014)

Had a junk food meltdown this week...namely 4 delicious irresistible caramel filled chocolate cupcakes smothered in chocolate ganache from the new cupcake joint up the street. Instead of beating myself up over it, I bought a boatload of fruit and veggies and been juicing like crazy. Haven't worked out much either. However, I'm pretty sure I didn't gain any weight and did not experience any excess bloating after my cupcake binge. Sure glad I got that out of my system, though. I've been eyeballing that joint for 2 months after they sent me a free coupon.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

I didn't have a junk food meltdown, but I've just been eating too much. And I've skipped some of my evening walks. I need to plan a beach trip or something to keep my motivation high.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky walking on the beach barefoot is the best. And it burns major calories and works all the leg muscles. Dh and I need to plan a beach getaway soon


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not in this challenge but I got on the scale this AM and saw that I have lost *25 pounds* since this time last year -- the only real things that I did differently was eliminate all sugar and take a BItter Melon pill whenever I fell of the greens/protein wagon and ate carbs (like Fries/chips or other fried food). Exercise has been sporadic at best since I hurt my knee so I guess it was all about the sugar/insulin balance for me.  A very happy day -- thought I would share.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice work rawsilk. Diet really is the biggest part of weight loss. What does bitter melon do?


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 20, 2014)

Blairx0  It is derived from a tropical fruit and it manages insulin sensitivity.  The science behind it is supposed to be similar to pre-diabetic meds but I just take it whenever I eat something "bad"


GettingKinky said:


> Nice work rawsilk. Diet really is the biggest part of weight loss. What does bitter melon do?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 20, 2014)

Between going out of town to visit my sister for the past 2 weekends and being lazy, I missed 6 of my 14 walks this week.  I need to get back in the groove.

If this doesn't motivate me to exercise, nothing will. Exercise can make your skin younger. 

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/16/younger-skin-through-exercise/


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

Not only did I not cut out all the stuff I said, I actually went to Wendy's and had a burger and fry  I don't remember the last time I had a fast food burger and fry  Then I proceeded to eat all kinds of chocolate last week. 

I eat fine at home and on the weekends. When I get restless at work I eat junk. I need to replace that junk food binge with walking some stairs. And if I do eat junk food then I need to walk some stairs for each piece I eat. 

Both my hair and my weight are about the same. I may be retaining a little and maybe I'm losing a little but it's not noticeable. I have definitely gained muscle. Cycling has started to tone my legs. Each week I am getting a bit stronger on the bike.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 21, 2014)

faithVA I'm the same way. My worst eating happens when I'm bored at work. If you are gaining muscle and keeping your weight the same, you must be losing fat. Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA I'm the same way. My worst eating happens when I'm bored at work. If you are gaining muscle and keeping your weight the same, you must be losing fat. Yay!



I need to come up with some strategies  I don't want to continue to sabotage my efforts. 

I think I am losing fat. I can see some difference in my thighs. I had so much fat on my thighs just from years of low activity it was horrible. 

I still can do better  But glad for the progress.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 21, 2014)

Terribly slacking! Smh


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2014)

Felt good for a Monday. Came home and walked 3 miles. I had a smoothie for dinner. I may have a few almonds before bed.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

I couldn't stop myself from having microwave popcorn after dinner. But at least I got DH to eat half.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 22, 2014)

Went to the gym yesterday, will be in there all week.  Eating is pretty good, but I need to be sure I stay within my caloric goal - that's the hard part.  I am going to do my best to keep cheese doodles  and sweets out the house!

Hair is ok.  Will take down flat-twists and moisturize tonight and put flat twists back in.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

Haven't been to the gym in a week. Zumba tonight! I don't have any visitors this weekend so I can go to the gym instead of entertaining guests.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 22, 2014)

I am absolutely ravenous after running outside or on treadmill -- I mean, the "lampshade" starts to look like, "_well, with a little salt and some onion powder_ ..." I'm  exaggerating but I have to get a handle on this otherwise I am going to nullify progress. Think I am going to focus more on juicing, sea vegetables, stretching, deep breathing/meditating to reduce cortisol, etc. because rigorous exercise not only makes me think that I CAN eat more, it also makes me focus on my hunger ALL DAY. When I wake up with a bottle of water and lemon juice and skip the gym/park, I can go until late afternoon, eat a reasonably sized healthy salad, then have a piece of fruit or soup for dinner and feel perfectly happy.  When I run, I HAVE to have something immediately -- e.g., two protein shakes (not one) and then I think about food for the rest of the day. This is a fairly recent phenomenon and probably hormonal in some way -- I gotta adjust.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm struggling to get up every morning. I'm trying to motivate myself by saying "exercise makes me younger" less than 2 weeks to go and I'm done with p90x3  

I'm still wearing my flat ironed hair from Thursday. My stylist gets it relaxer straight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm struggling to get up every morning. I'm trying to motivate myself by saying "exercise makes me younger" less than 2 weeks to go and I'm done with p90x3
> 
> I'm still wearing my flat ironed hair from Thursday. My stylist gets it relaxer straight.



I was fortunate to get a text workout buddy to get me out of the bed. I can lie to myself but I couldn't lie to her  It is working so far. 

Way to go with your p90x. You will definitely make it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

I have to get this candy snacking under control. Last night walked 3 miles with Leslie Sansone. Then had my smoothie and some almonds. This morning did a 45 minute spinerval cycling routine and then had a smoothie for breakfast. 

It would feel wonderful if I could be in the best shape of my life this year. I'm going to strive for that, reaching 50 with the best body and the longest hair of my life.


----------



## brownb83 (Apr 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm struggling to get up every morning. I'm trying to motivate myself by saying "exercise makes me younger" less than 2 weeks to go and I'm done with p90x3
> 
> I'm still wearing my flat ironed hair from Thursday. My stylist gets it relaxer straight.



Had to come out of lurking that hair!!! 

My Gawd


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Had to come out of lurking that hair!!!  My Gawd



  Awww. Thanks!! 

faithVA does your text buddy wake you up in the morning, or just ask you if you worked out?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 23, 2014)

I cooked for a second night in a row last night. Ground turkey tacos on Monday and stir fry with chicken broccoli and red peppers last night. 3 more times this week and I'll meet my goal. 

 My roots are getting puffy from working out, but I'm going to keep wearing my flat iron until wash day this weekend. I actually like it better this way since my hair isn't so flat.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2014)

I finally dropped under 150. My next goal is 145. Hopefully cycling will get me there. I also took my measurements yesterday so i can track my progress. I feel skinnier than I am  That mirror shows no mercy.

Rode for 45 minutes this morning. Will just stretch for the rest of the week for the ride on Saturday.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 23, 2014)

faithVA Congrats!!!!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA Congrats!!!!!!!! That's awesome!



Thank You. You are so encouraging


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 23, 2014)

Duplicate....


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2014)

hmm....


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2014)

I cowashed today and redid my braids. I used aussie moist as a leave in ans I sealed with evoo. My porosity is on point, because once I moisturize and seal my hair is happy until I cowash again. I only cowash once a month so thats awesome!

Ive still been working out 5x a week. I feel fitter, but my clothes still fit the same. My period is late, but the bloating/weight gain is right on time lol. Im a little nervous even though my tubes are tied


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 24, 2014)

5 days a week is awesome Prettymetty. The inches will come off.     

 I was way to pooped to even think about cooking last night so I ordered pizza   But I also ordered salad and I only had 2 slices.

ETA  Now I have beans in the crockpot. Beans & rice for dinner. I just need to come up with a vegetable.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2014)

Bumping for pebbles2011


----------



## pebbles2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks MileHighDiva


----------



## pebbles2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

I would love to join.... is anyone interested in becoming my hair buddy?  We can encourage each other using either facebook, istagram, whatapps, Samsung apps communication..  I am relaxed (shoulder Length) and aiming to reach Bra Strap Length by Dec...


----------



## pebbles2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hair Goals 
Current Length: SL 
2014 Goal Length: APL
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: relaxed 
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: 10-12 week stretches, co-washing, bunning, sew-ins, roller sets, GHE, Njoy mix, Inversion, Supplements, Exercising 

Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 190
Goal Weight: 175
Current Dress Size: 10 - 12 
Goal Size: 8 - 10
Fitness Goal: build my booty, lose the back fat and flatten my tummy 
How you will achieve goal: Snacking Less, Stop eating after 6pm, exercise 3 times a week, drink more water


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2014)

pebbles2011 said:


> I would love to join.... is anyone interested in becoming my hair buddy?  We can encourage each other using either facebook, istagram, whatapps, Samsung apps communication..  I am relaxed (shoulder Length) and aiming to reach Bra Strap Length by Dec...



I will be your growth buddy. I would also like to reach bsl by December. I need to lose 30 something lbs too 

My current length is apl. I have natural 4b, color treated, medium porosity, low density hair with layers. I use heat once every 3 months to check length and see if I need a trim. Last trim was in October


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2014)

Completed my first group cycling ride. It was supposed to be 18 miles and ended up 30 miles. It was tough but I did it. Now I know I'm ready for my next ride in two weeks whlch is 25 miles.

My SO said I probably burned 2000 calories. We shall see if I drop any weight this week. I know my legs will be more toned.


----------



## toaster (Apr 26, 2014)

Woohoo faithVA

I was just thinking that one of my first purchases this summer will be a bike. I can't wait for long rides. I rode 10 miles a day the summer after I graduated from college and I was in great shape.

I've been running for the past three days. Trying to make that an every day thing while I push through finals for the next two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> Woohoo faithVA
> 
> I was just thinking that one of my first purchases this summer will be a bike. I can't wait for long rides. I rode 10 miles a day the summer after I graduated from college and I was in great shape.
> 
> I've been running for the past three days. Trying to make that an every day thing while I push through finals for the next two weeks.



It is definitely great exercise. You are already in great shape if you are running everyday but cycling would be great cross training.

I'm going to stick to 25 & 30 mile rides until I can get my speed up then I'm going for 50.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats on your 30 mile ride faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats on your 30 mile ride faithVA



Thank you!


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

I have my eye on a half marathon in Nashville in late September. I've always wanted to visit the city, and this might be the motivation I need to start running outside. It's always been a goal of mine, but I always give up.

I found what's basically a couch to half marathon training schedule. It's a 14 week program so I'm going to start on Tuesday (Monday is designated rest day) and work through it. The race I'm contemplating is more than 14 weeks away, so when (if) I finish the program I'll just redo the last few weeks and work on my timing. For now I'm just focused on finishing and not injuring myself. 

Did a 30 minute treadmill run today, about to wash my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

toaster wow a half marathon. I'm scared of you.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Back on my grind. Gonna get some cardio and a little weights in at the gym. I hate my midsection and thighs. 

Studying for finals and focusing on this move have been making me slack.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2014)

Headed to the gym. Got my hair moisturized and baggied. Time to burn some calories


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2014)

toaster said:


> I have my eye on a half marathon in Nashville in late September. I've always wanted to visit the city, and this might be the motivation I need to start running outside. It's always been a goal of mine, but I always give up.
> 
> I found what's basically a couch to half marathon training schedule. It's a 14 week program so I'm going to start on Tuesday (Monday is designated rest day) and work through it. The race I'm contemplating is more than 14 weeks away, so when (if) I finish the program I'll just redo the last few weeks and work on my timing. For now I'm just focused on finishing and not injuring myself.
> 
> Did a 30 minute treadmill run today, about to wash my hair.



Go for it. Do you know of any running groups in your area that train for marathons? Perhaps that may be of support. 

I will cheer you on during your 14 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2014)

Took today off as another rest day to allow my body to recover from the ride. I did stretch last night and my body felt good, no sore muscles. I will take a walk during my lunch break. I hope to get back on the bike tomorrow morning. Now that I know I can go the distance, I just need to get stronger so I can increase my speed.

My hair is up in flat twists and out of the way. I am glad I found a go to style.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in the final week of P90X3. They call it victory week   I'm pretty pleased with my results so far. I've lost 11 pounds and almost 7 pounds of fat. According to my scale I'm at the lowest body fat % I've been since 2005. 

I have to find something to do next so I don't throw away all this progress. Another inch or two off each thigh and I will be satisfied.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Did my first workout in weeks. All legs and 20 minutes of treadmill and elliptical.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

^^^ Legs workouts leave me sore for days. I hate them but I love them.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2014)

My husband and I started the master cleanse today. We are only doing it for 2 days. I am so hungry I cant think straight. Hurry up and get here Wednesday. We got protein powder too to make our own post workout shakes. 

I had my kids bday party todayn there was pizza and cupcakes...I resisted the urge to eat everything I saw. Im proud of myself.


----------



## toaster (Apr 29, 2014)

I completed Day 1 of my training today. I set my alarm for 7:45 but didn't actually get up and go until around 9 am. I walked to the trail, and did my run/walk of two miles. I walked for 4 minutes of the total 2 miles, so it wasn't too bad. But I'm tired! Tomorrow is 30 minutes of cross training.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm in the final week of P90X3. They call it victory week   I'm pretty pleased with my results so far. I've lost 11 pounds and almost 7 pounds of fat. According to my scale I'm at the lowest body fat % I've been since 2005.
> 
> I have to find something to do next so I don't throw away all this progress. Another inch or two off each thigh and I will be satisfied.



You should be pleased with your results. You have achieved great results 

Are you doing anything to reward yourself? A massage? A nice new outfit?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 29, 2014)

Prettymetty is the master cleanse the one where you drink lemon water with cayenne pepper?  What's it supposed to do?

faithVA- I should go buy some new clothes, mine are too loose, but I hate clothes shopping. I will definitely go for a massage. I LOVE massages.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 29, 2014)

Yea thats the one. Its supposed to cleanse and derox you/reset your taste buds so that you make better food choices. We can eat all the fruit/veggies we want. I modified it to fit my active lifestyle


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 29, 2014)

So i can't tell by the top/sides of my hair that my hair is growing, but I can tell by the back of my hair in this wack lil patch that's sprouting and looking all messy. I really need a cut back there, and probably will get a trim all over.
Still deciding whether I'll just transition or perm again.

Went to doc, and got cleared for all exercise today!!! If it wasn't raining I'd be out for a run right now. I'm excited to start my T25 on Monday, but till then I'll do a jillian dvd or something.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm so hungry and I'm grocery shopping. It's taking all my willpower not to fill my cart with Oreos.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

Finished my 30 minutes of cross training on the elliptical this morning. Have to run/walk 2 miles tomorrow.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 30, 2014)

Down from 178.2 to 176.0 in three days!! 

I did 100 squats yesterday broken down in five sets every three hours (more or less).

Gonna cowash today with CJ Daily Fix :lovedrool:  Man I don't have the words to express the intense love I have for this product.  I feel like I have $1mil hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats on the 100 squats and bring down 2 pounds IronButterfly

I'm doing a wheat free week. I had a huge sandwich on Sunday and my weight spiked a little. After 2 wheat free days I'm down 1.4 lbs. the only grain I've had so far is my evening popcorn snack. 

I know I can't go grain free permanently, but it seems to be a good way to recover from a small weight spike.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

It's hot here today so I'm wearing a sleeveless top and I have my hair down. I love feeling my hair on my bare shoulders.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a good workout today. I did the treadmill incline (rolling hills). I burned around 300 calories. Im going to do some squats tonight. Im trying to keep all my booty as I slim down lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ordered ankle weights from amazon. Starting next week I'm going to do 4 weeks of Brazil Butt Lift. I want to pass the pencil test with flying colors. 

I'm also going to get a bod pod body fat measurement on Tuesday. I can't wait to see what it says.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2014)

Pencil test? lemme go get a pencil real quick lol. Is it supposed to stay put?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

Staying put is bad. It means your butt is too saggy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2014)

Lmbo!! Ive never heard of that. I thought it was supposed to stay so I was squeezing it in place. It falls if I just put it there


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 30, 2014)

If I just put it there it falls, but I can wedge it in so it stays. I want to lift my butt so that I can't make it stay even if I try. Hence the Brazil butt lift workouts.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 1, 2014)

I already cheated during my no wheat week and only on day 3. I went to sweet tomato to have a healthy lunch and they had lemon muffins. I just couldn't resist. But I'm still down 2 pounds from where I was Monday morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2014)

Im still sipping on my master cleanse lemonade, but I am back eating regular food. I had blackened salmon, green beans and brown rice for dinner last night. Im not very hungry today, but I had a vanilla protein shake for breakfast. I feel sexier and im starting to look better in my clothes. The cleanse took away 2 inches of tummy bloat


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2014)

I ran this morning and I only stopped once! Felt like I was going to die towards the end but I did it. Tomorrow is rest day and then Saturday morning is run/walk 3 miles. I already don't want to. Haha.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2014)

Oh! I've been moisturizing my hair in the morning this week for no reason really. I believe moisturizing in the morning is helping to prevent reversion when I workout right afterwards.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 1, 2014)

worked out three times this week. aiming for a couple more

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2014)

I didnt go to the gym this morning. Dh and I had a lot of cleaning to do. Between laundry, the kitchen and vacuuming the whole house I burned about 200 cals. I wore my hrm and checked it every 15 mins or so. 

I bought some resistance bands from Target today. While the kids were outside playing kickball and waterguns I did pilates. Those bands work. I felt the burn after only a few leg lifts. The set has 3 bands. I started out with the lowest resistance and I will gradually work my way up.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 2, 2014)

So I've been doing my wheat free week since Monday. I cheated a little on Wed, but otherwise I've been good. Yesterday at work I was starving so I ate a ton of nuts and last night I had a rice chex craving so I had a bowl, but I lost half a pound yesterday. And I'm down 2.5 lbs since Monday morning.  I'm at 137  If I ever got to 130, I'd be back at my high school weight, but with more muscle.   

Today is the last day I'm wearing my flat iron. It's two weeks old and I really need to wash my scalp. I had a dream last night that my stylist was washing my hair. She was hoping that it would stay straight even after she wet it, but it crinkled right up. I have no idea why I dreamed that.


----------



## toaster (May 3, 2014)

I did my three miles but there was a lot of walking. It took me 37 minutes! I need to eat something and drink more water before I go on Tuesday. I also forgot how hot it gets in Texas so I'll aim to be out of the house by at least 7am for all my runs over the next 13 weeks.

Tomorrow is walk 2 miles and I'm so happy. Ha.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 3, 2014)

Way to go toaster. 

I just finished P90X3 yesterday and I'm really happy with the results. 


I lost 10.8 pounds
My body fat % went down by 2.8% 
I lost 8 3/8 inches

Weight:      147.8 --> 137
Body fat:     32.5% --> 29.7%
Bust:           37 1/8 --> 36 1/2 (I'm a little sad)
Waist:         29 3/4 --> 26
Hips:          40 7/8 --> 39 1/4
Rt thigh      23 --> 21 7/8
Lf thigh      23 3/8 --> 22 1/4

My thighs have never really gotten smaller before. I'm so happy.  Now I just have to maintain this (or maybe lose 5 more lbs), and get my butt more lifted.  

I'm starting Brazil Butt Lift on Monday.


----------



## toaster (May 3, 2014)

Wow GettingKinky

Impressive results!


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Way to go toaster.
> 
> I just finished P90X3 yesterday and I'm really happy with the results.
> 
> ...



Fabulous results. Definitely celebrate yourself.


----------



## toaster (May 4, 2014)

I finished week 1 of my training with a 3 mile walk. 2 miles just didn't feel like very much. Rest day tomorrow!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2014)

I just did my first Brazil Butt Lift workout and my legs are shaking. If this doesn't lift my butt, I don't know what will.

ETA: after looking at my P90x3 after pictures, I decided that I need to lose another 10 pounds. That will put me at my high school weight. The thing is that even then I wasn't happy with my thighs. But I didn't use weights back then so maybe it will be different this time.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2014)

I'm getting my body fat measured in a bod pod tomorrow. I'm a little nervous. For some reason I've always believed that my scale measures my fat %  too high, but what if it's been measuring too low?


----------



## GettingKinky (May 6, 2014)

Ow ow ow!  The Brazil butt lift high & tight workout makes my butt burn!  I hope that means it's working. 

I tried AOWC for the first time ever last night. It's the new formulation and I love the way it smells. I used it to moisturize my hair before braiding it last night and now it's nice and shiny.


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

Well, my half marathon training has halted one week in. I think I tore a muscle in my abdomen. A few hours in the hospital yesterday told me I don't have a hernia, all my internal organs are where they should be, and my blood work is normal. They gave me 2 weeks of antacid medication, and ice on my stomach helps with the soreness and swelling. 

Ugh. I guess I'll re-start slowly once I feel better.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> Well, my half marathon training has halted one week in. I think I tore a muscle in my abdomen. A few hours in the hospital yesterday told me I don't have a hernia, all my internal organs are where they should be, and my blood work is normal. They gave me 2 weeks of antacid medication, and ice on my stomach helps with the soreness and swelling.
> 
> Ugh. I guess I'll re-start slowly once I feel better.



 Sorry your not feeling way but glad it isn't serious. Definitely take it slow when you do get started. Make sure you start with gentle stretching all over to get your body geared up.[USER][/USER]

I'm over here smelling like a nursing home putting Absorbine Jr on my knee so I can be ready for my ride on Saturday


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sorry your not feeling way but glad it isn't serious. Definitely take it slow when you do get started. Make sure you start with gentle stretching all over to get your body geared up.[USER][/USER]  I'm over here smelling like a nursing home putting Absorbine Jr on my knee so I can be ready for my ride on Saturday



Hahaha. I hope the nursing home smell helps! So impressed with your long rides. And thank you! I'm glad it's not serious too, I was worried. I was thinking I was going to have surgery. It's definitely the last time I google my symptoms...


----------



## GettingKinky (May 6, 2014)

toaster- I'm sorry you hurt your abs, take care of yourself. I hope you have a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 6, 2014)

My belt is getting looser yay! Im not going to bother weighing myself for a few days. All the fluctuations just discourage me. 
Yesterday I did zumba for an hour. It was fun!! Today I did the treadmill on an incline for 35 mins. Tomorrow im lifting and swimming. My bday is quickly approaching and I wanna look good


----------



## GettingKinky (May 6, 2014)

I just finished my Bod Pod body fat measurement and I'm 21.1%. I'm really happy with the result, I was just hoping to be less than 25%. I swear though all the fat is on my thighs and butt. After I finish Brazil Butt Lift and Body Beast I am going to do this test again. My new goal is to get in the teens.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> Hahaha. I hope the nursing home smell helps! So impressed with your long rides. And thank you! I'm glad it's not serious too, I was worried. I was thinking I was going to have surgery. It's definitely the last time I google my symptoms...



Yeah my doctor hates when I do that.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

I am going back to something I did last year; 30 days of salads. I purchased everything over the weekend but didn't prep, so I bought my salad today. Tonight I prepped 4 salads to get me through the weekend. I need to stock up again this weekend and prep Friday so I'm ready at the beginning of the week.

Once I get a handle on that I am going to prep my fruit for my morning smoothies. That will take care of two meals out of the day. Dinner is easy to take care of.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 6, 2014)

What is 30 days of salad?  Do you only eat salad or salads for dinner?  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> What is 30 days of salad?  Do you only eat salad or salads for dinner?  Enquiring minds want to know.



I eat at least one salad a day. I usually do lunch. Some article on the net said if you eat a salad daily for 20 days you would reset your body and form a habit. They lied  But it did at least keep me eating a healthy lunch.Hopefully it will jumpstart my weight loss.


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

I want to get a dehydrator so I can make dried fruit snacks. I love them and I think I would save money over time if I made my own.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2014)

Im so pumped about my newly fit lifestyle. This isnt a slim quick scheme for me, it is a lifelong journey of fitness and health. What I put in my body is just as important as what I do with my body (exercise). I just realized this today and im grateful to have such a supportive husband. We ride together, lift together, stretch together, etc. Cant wait til we hit our goals so we can take some hot pics lol


----------



## GettingKinky (May 8, 2014)

That's awesome Prettymetty. You guys will be taking those hot pictures before you know it. 

I like my french braid braidouts better than the regular braid ones. I like how the waves start at my scalp instead of a few inches down. But I have 2 concerns

--french braids are a lot more manipulation
--french braids take me way longer to do

I guess I'll just keep an eagle eye out for breakage.


----------



## Dabaddest (May 8, 2014)

I recently watched fat, sick, and nearly dead on netflix and I've been inspired to do a juice reboot. Starting May 12th I'm going to drink only fresh vegetables and fruit until June 12th. 30 days of juicing! The health benefits are amazing! I will also straighten my hair and do it length check when I finish juicing. Still going to the gym daily to burn at least 1000. I've been slacking this past week though. Still burned at least 600 cals every gym session though.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 9, 2014)

I've been pigging out for the last 2 days. Wed night I had a huge a ** steak and vegetables and last night I had fast food.  I haven't had fast food in quite a while. I'm up 1.4 lbs. If I'm not careful I'll gain back all the weight I lost during my wheat free week. 

On the plus side I finished my first week if Brazil Butt Lift.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2014)

Still sticking to my salad a day, so this is day 5. Headed to Target after work to pick up some more supplies. Preparing them ahead of time was fabulous. I needed to be out the door at 6:30 this morning and just being able to pull them out of the fridge and pack them really helped. I added additional salad greens to my bowl. Now I need to add a little more dressing. 

This weeks salads were OK. Hopefully I can make next weeks salad better. I need delicious but simple. 

Haven't done any working out this week. I will stretch really well tonight. And my 25 mile group ride is tomorrow. I think I'm ready.

My hair is doing well. I washed last night and it is very soft and moisturized today. This pampering is helping my ends. And I know I have growth because THESE GRAYS ARE OUT OF CONTROL. But it has been a month. Just keeping it tucked away.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2014)

I did deadlifts for the first time today. I started light and I will gradually add more weight ad I get stronger


----------



## GettingKinky (May 9, 2014)

Deadlifts always kill my hamstrings, but I guess that means they're good.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 10, 2014)

Sigh...all the weight I lost during my wheat free week is back. I've been lax with snacking--too much trail mix with dried fruit. I'm hoping this is water weight because it's my TOM and I had ramen yesterday which is really salty, but I doubt it. 

Starting Monday I'm going to go wheat free for 2 weeks and no more trail mix. I have a feeling these last 8-10 pounds are going to be really tough.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2014)

Finished my 2nd group bike ride - 25 miles  That's it for a while. Now I will get back to regular exercising and just regular weekend riding. I need to focus on stretching more and will increase my walking. 

I think I have found some good snacks to take to work: guacomole and hummus with some baked chips. That should be satisfying and keep me away from the machine.

My doctor wants me to drop coffee  So I bought some energy tea. If that works then I'm set. 

I haven't lost any additional pounds but I put on my cute jeans yesterday and they were not cute  They were sagging and hanging everywhere. It looks like it's going to be a dress summer


----------



## toaster (May 10, 2014)

I miss working out! I haven't been eating that great but I have to eat small portions or else my abdominal muscle hurts too much. I've lost 2 pounds.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 10, 2014)

faithVA. Yay for the bike ride and the loose jeans!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2014)

My oldest son and baby boy are both still awake. They are going to be tired in the morning, but we are getting up early. I have to take everyone to school and be at zumba by 830.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

Going to the gym this afternoon. NO excuses.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

Still sticking to my 30 days of salad. Had this wonderful Beet, Sweet and Tweet salad on Saturday   Then went to Noodles yesterday and had the Mediterranean salad  lick:  I need to get better with the salads I make at home because I really enjoy some of the salads when I go out. 

I think I am on Day 7 of 30. 

Need to get my walk on today too before the universe turns the heat up to inferno this afternoon.

Haven't dropped narry a pound but I am definitely toning and my thighs are bulking


----------



## GettingKinky (May 12, 2014)

I'm going away for Memorial Day weekend and I want to hit a new low weight by then. So I have to lose 2 pounds. I guess I'm back to no (or very low) wheat for awhile. I really want to be 136lbs.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2014)

At gym. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (May 14, 2014)

The women in the Brazil Butt Lift video all look like supermodels. It's inspiring and demoralizing at the same time. The women don't look tough, but the workouts are hard and they smile their way through the whole thing.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 15, 2014)

At least one of my kids has been home from school every day this week. My last workout was zumba class on Monday. Today when I take the kids out to play im going to do some pilates. Sigh. It aint the gym, but it's something


----------



## toaster (May 15, 2014)

My abdominal muscle is feeling much better! It's been almost two weeks and I can finally lie down on my side and not just my back. But it still hurts if I move around too long. Hopefully after next week of rest I can start working out slowly again.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 15, 2014)

What exactly did you do to your abs toaster?

I'm getting a 90 minute massage on Sunday. I'm so excited!!  Brazil Butt Lift workouts have me sore. I thought I was in good shape from P90X3, but this targets different muscles and they are telling me about it.


----------



## toaster (May 15, 2014)

GettingKinky

I have a grade 2 muscle tear in my upper left abdominal muscle. It will heal on it's own, but most of the time doctors tell you to rest the muscle and keep it immobile. Unfortunately, this muscle moves every time I breathe, tightens when I stand up, expands when I eat/ use the bathroom, so it will take longer to heal because in constantly moving it. 

I hurt it when I was running, which makes no sense to me, but I felt it. It wasn't a sharp pop or anything, but there was some pain. I pushed through it because I didn't want to give myself an excuse to stop. It's feeling much better and I'm relieved.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 15, 2014)

toaster. That sounds really painful. I'm glad it's getting better. I can't even imagine how you could tear your ab muscle while running.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 16, 2014)

I've finished 4 days of my 2 week wheat free challenge. I've had home cooked dinner all week and salad for lunch twice.  I'm down almost 2 pounds and I've broken I to the 136 lb range. 

Meanwhile I sweat like a pig during my workouts and those models continue to look perfect. 

I've been wearing braidouts all week on air dried hair with very little product and they've been super fluffy with hardly any definition. Last night I slathered on AOHSR I want definition today. 

How's the 30 day salad challenge coming faithVA? I made a strawberry spinach salad last night to go with dinner and it was so yummy.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I've finished 4 days of my 2 week wheat free challenge. I've had home cooked dinner all week and salad for lunch twice.  I'm down almost 2 pounds and I've broken I to the 136 lb range.
> 
> Meanwhile I sweat like a pig during my workouts and those models continue to look perfect.
> 
> ...



Unlike you GettingKinky I haven't lost any weight but I know I am eating well. One day. 

The 30 day challenge is going well. I am switching between making and buying. But I have had a salad for lunch every day this week. So far so good. I think I will extend it from 30 days to having a salad a day through May and June. Maybe it will become a lifetime habit  

I bought some different items for next week to see if I can make a better salad: beets, different salad greens, sun dried tomato salad dressing and some feta. Maybe I will bake some chicken to go with it. I will prep them tomorrow so I am ready to go.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 16, 2014)

faithVA you could be losing fat and gaining muscle. If that's the case the scale wouldn't necessarily move. Do you take measurements?

You've inspired me to google salad recipes so I can have more interesting salads with dinner. Since I'm not doing wheat, I need yummy salads. The strawberry spinach last night was my first attempt.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA you could be losing fat and gaining muscle. If that's the case the scale wouldn't necessarily move. Do you take measurements?
> 
> You've inspired me to google salad recipes so I can have more interesting salads with dinner. Since I'm not doing wheat, I need yummy salads. The strawberry spinach last night was my first attempt.



I took  some measurements  I've been paying attention to the way my clothes fit. Not much change. I'm not overly concerned. Focusing more on keeping junk food out of my mouth  

www.chow.com has some interesting salad recipes.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 16, 2014)

Feel better toaster.  :hug:


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Froreal3!! I was able to walk about two miles a day before I started feeling sore.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I took  some measurements  I've been paying attention to the way my clothes fit. Not much change. I'm not overly concerned. Focusing more on keeping junk food out of my mouth   www.chow.com has some interesting salad recipes.



Thanks- I'll check out the site. Here's the salad I'm having for dinner tonight. Shrimp zucchini & avocado. Yum!


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks- I'll check out the site. Here's the salad I'm having for dinner tonight. Shrimp zucchini & avocado. Yum!



hmm, that gives me some ideas. I may try adding salmon on my salad.

I had a chipotle chicken bowl on lettuce for lunch. Unfortunately it didn't have enough lettuce for me to consider it a full salad  But it was good 

So tonight going to have 2 pieces of gluten free pizza from domino's and a salad. The pizza will let me feel like I'm treating myself with adding a lot of calories.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 16, 2014)

^^^^ I've had caesar salad with salmon and it was delicious.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 17, 2014)

OMG. The shrimp zucchini and avocado salad was delicious. It's a bit of work to prepare, but totally worth it.


----------



## Dabaddest (May 17, 2014)

Day 5 of 30 days of juicing only. I haven't been able to go to the gym due to the lack of energy. I love the gym so I'm bummed. This challenge is difficult so far. The Side effects are terrible. Headaches, nausea, low/ no energy, flu like symptoms. But it's supposed to be up hill starting with day 16 so I'm really trying to stick with it. I just want a burger and to go to the gym. Lol 

Hair- I washed and conditioned my hair, took out my braids.  Then straightened it attempting to wand it. Much harder styling my hair than my wigs. And my scalp is sore so I probably won't get my braids redone until a week from now.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 17, 2014)

I just got a great compliment. I was at the grocery store exchanging my propane tank. The bag boy was putting the tank in my trunk and as he walked away he said " your ponytail is beautiful". I still can't stop smiling.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 19, 2014)

I made it 6 days wheat free, but we had Thai last night and drunken noodles is my favorite so I had  a bit. But not nearly as much as I usually have. I'm down 2.2 lbs since last Monday. I'm hoping to be in the 135 range next weekend. My jeans are finally starting to get looser in the thigh area. If I can keep working out and lose another 8-10 pounds I think I'll be happy. 

I had my 90 minute massage yesterday and it was glorious!! 90 minutes is way more than 50% than 60. But my massage therapist is moving away so I'm bummed. 

Getting ready to wash my hair and damp bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 19, 2014)

I'm making chili for dinner. I usually chop up onion garlic and peppers, but today I'm being lazy and using pre chopped frozen onions and peppers and garlic powder. But it's still homemade, so I guess it's better than ordering a pizza.


----------



## nemi95 (May 20, 2014)

IDK what to do. My hair and weight are all outta wack. Last Summer of 2013 I weighed 186lbs. That's the largest I've ever been and I'm 5'10". I worked out and ate clean. I got down to 155lbs. Then I got sick around Xmas and got down to 145lbs. I've since experienced a lot of stress with my marriage and 2 stepdaughters (5 & 6 yrs old), I've been gaining and losing 10lbs since last year and my hair is coming out in clumps! It looks like Cookie Monster took a bite of my once beautiful BSL hair. My skin has lost its elasticity and I have saggy breasts! Me of all people. I don't even have any children. Although it's only 10lbs it's 10lbs of fat. It's emerged as cellulite on my thighs. I'm disgusted with myself. Not expecting a reply, just venting.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> IDK what to do. My hair and weight are all outta wack. Last Summer of 2013 I weighed 186lbs. That's the largest I've ever been and I'm 5'10". I worked out and ate clean. I got down to 155lbs. Then I got sick around Xmas and got down to 145lbs. I've since experienced a lot of stress with my marriage and 2 stepdaughters (5 & 6 yrs old), I've been gaining and losing 10lbs since last year and my hair is coming out in clumps! It looks like Cookie Monster took a bite of my once beautiful BSL hair. My skin has lost its elasticity and I have saggy breasts! Me of all people. I don't even have any children. Although it's only 10lbs it's 10lbs of fat. It's emerged as cellulite on my thighs. I'm disgusted with myself. Not expecting a reply, just venting.



 Don't be disgusted with yourself. At times like this you need to be in your own corner and give yourself some comfort. As you said you have been under a lot of stress and having some difficulties. Don't be hard on yourself or your body because it is retaining some weight. You did a fabulous job of getting down to 155. Congratulate yourself on that. 

Instead of focusing on your weight right now, maybe you need some time for pampering even if it is just a candelight bath with some soft music. 

I have the same 10 lbs of fat due to a stressful year last year. I think it is just the bodies way of trying to protect us. We have to give ourselves some time to let our bodies adapt and it will let the fat go when it feels we are safe. 

It's time to pamper yourself and remember why you are wonderful.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 20, 2014)

nemi95

At 5'10" 155 is very slender. That would be very hard to maintain when you're under stress.  I'm sure the stress is worse for you than the extra 10 pounds. Like FaithVA said, take time to take care of yourself. I hope things calm down for you soon.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

I'm not doing much. I'm not exercising enough to drop weight so just sort of maintaining with my diet. And still doing the twice a week hair cleansing. Nothing exciting going on.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2014)

Dh and I have bronchitis. I have laryngitis also so I can barely talk. We have been eating soup for dinner this week. We had baked potato soup yesterday. Today we are having chili and tomorrow we are doing chicken and vegetable soup. If im feeling better I might order pizza on Friday.

Im going to wash and steam my hair today. It's about time to redo my celies too. I love my low maintenance regimen. My hair loves it too. I cant wait to get my blowout next month for my bday. Im gonna try to make it last a month this time...


----------



## toaster (May 21, 2014)

All I've done since I've been home is eat, and since I still can't work out I feel disgusting. I ordered a large mouth juicer today, and it will be delivered on Friday. I can't wait to buy fresh fruit and veggies. I hope to have a large juice every morning and see how that makes me feel.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 21, 2014)

Do I had decided to take my calories up to 1400 per day because I couldn't hit 1200-1300 properly. It wasn't working so I thought Hmm...let's try the opposite. I've cut my calories down and I'm making my goal a lot more now. Who knew? So I'm doing well as of late with eating.

I've also ditched the scale as of late and my motivation is up.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 23, 2014)

Got an awesome workout in this morning and burned about 500 cals. That's a lot for what I usually do. Feels good to be back on track. That workout boosted my mood as well!


----------



## toaster (May 23, 2014)

Okay! This morning I did some abdominal stretches, a 30 minute Blogilates video (I'm going to try and complete the 4 week beginners calendar), and went on a 2 mile walk. Came back and stretched.

My juicer is out for delivery today so I need to go and stock up on fresh fruit and vegetables. I also need to figure out my meal plan for my other meals. On Sunday I'm going to try and make a halal chicken recipe, and hope that lasts a few days.

I guess this weekend I'll just concentrate on juicing and eating all my meals at home.


----------



## IronButterfly (May 23, 2014)

Ok.  I broke down and had to join the Y.  I plan on going twice a day 4 times a week.  I can't stand looking like this.  I took a kick boxing class and looked like a dancing hippo.


----------



## toaster (May 23, 2014)

So I made juice. Kale/pineapple/apple/strawberry. It's pretty delicious. Next time I'm at the grocery store I'll get some carrots and other veggies to add to it. I want to try to make them half/half instead of mostly fruit. 

The juicer was easy to put together and juiced quite fast. I don't like that it doesn't come with a receptacle to hold the juice, and the clean up is kind of cumbersome. There are a lot of parts. I wonder if I can make a big batch every 2/3 days and just drink that.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 23, 2014)

This has been a rough week, but I made it!! My hair is doing great and im slowly losing this baby weight. Tgif!!


----------



## vnatural (May 25, 2014)

Relaxed my hair on Friday and curled it today. My hair has surpassed shoulder length by an inch in the back and the front is chin length. It took over a year just to get that length and I'm 100% happy to have healthy relaxed hair. I didn't lose any weight but I didn't gain any either. Maybe by July I can drop 10 more lbs.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 25, 2014)

Hi ladies. Hair is doing well. Will probably make MBL by the end of summer. It's been hectic, so I haven't been working out. I moved, so no more gym for now.

I think I will start back up small by doing planks, squats, and vacuums every morning

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2014)

Drinking my juice. Completed Day 3 of the Blogilates calendar and will go on my walk once I'm finished with my juice.

I start working on Tuesday so I'll wake up and do the Blogilates in the morning and try walking in the evenings.


----------



## toaster (May 26, 2014)

Worked out this morning as usual. Went to the grocery store for more produce. I go through it fairly quickly but if I keep it up buying the produce and the juicer would be cheaper than buying 32 oz of fresh juice per day. 

I bought spinach and cucumbers instead of kale this time. I feel like I have a lot of kale pulp after I juice it. It might be that my juicer doesn't do well with leafy greens but I have to see. This is what I put in my second juice of the day (first juice had apple instead of strawberries):



This makes about 20 oz of juice. I thought it would make more but that's what I get.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2014)

After 6 months I am finally in the 150s. I was stuck at 166 for a looong time. After each baby the 160s is my hardest plateau. Im so excited, relieved, etc. Now I can expect consistent weight loss from here on out. 130s here I come!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 28, 2014)

Prettymetty take me with you to the 130's!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 29, 2014)

Hi ladies. Ever since I moved, I've been doing a lot more walking. I am happy about that. Eating is much better this week too.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Adiatasha (May 29, 2014)

Purchased a kitchen scale. 

Hair in a sew in since April 1
Take down will occur June 27.

That will be 11 weeks.

Ive lost 4 pounds.. 8 more to go!!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 29, 2014)

DH always smacks me on the butt :rollseyes: but yesterday when he did it, he complained that it hurt his hand because I've been building up my butt muscles. :grin;


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm still hanging in here. Not moving a fast as I would like but I'm not going to give up. I still have half the year left! The eating clean challenge is giving me withdrawal symptoms which let's me know I need to do a lot of cleaning up in my diet. Maybe this will jump start weight loss for me. Trimmed my hair hair and braided to prep for styling tom. I wish I could rock these single braids all summer but they look homely. I'm going to get mini twists done. If they look polished enough, I will go with those all summer. I'm not in the mood for braids with extensions but those will be my plan B.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2014)

Having to recommit for June. My diet was good for May but I barely exercised. Walked 4 miles today to get June off to a good start.

Just keeping my hair tucked away. I guess I'm getting my average growth rate. My grays are coming in with a vengeance.


----------



## toaster (Jun 1, 2014)

I've still been walking and doing my blogilates and juicing. Hoping June is a good month!!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been slacking since Memorial Day. I think I'm mostly satisfied so my motivation is flagging. I need to get back on track so I don't backslide and I want to be 100% satisfied. 

I'm back to my daily braidouts. They are so easy and almost always turn out well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 4, 2014)

How's everyone? It's so quiet in here.


----------



## toaster (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been way too busy/tired to post but I'll be back to usual posting ways in July. I just completed day 13 of blogilates and I'm headed out for my daily walk. Still juicing twice a day as well!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 4, 2014)

I've decided trying to lose weight is a bust.  So, I'm going to concentrate more on lifting weights, building muscle and burning fat that way.  Perhaps if I tone up all over I'll be able to fit my pre-pregnancy clothes again, which is all I really want to do.  I find I'm more excited about doing classes and lifting weights than I am trying to lessen my caloric intake.  I've cut carbs (mostly breads and pasta) and most dessert/snacking sugars (but the darn stuff is in everything and I'm not extreme dieting!).  My goal is twice a day 4 days a week.  Cardio in the morning when my son is in school and weight lifting in the afternoons.  So far so good.  The scale isn't moving but my core is definitely getting stronger.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2014)

My weight has gone down a bit since the beginning of the challenge, but my tummy bloat is at an all time high. Maybe im allergic to something...maybe it's because it's almost the tom...or it could be because I eat too fast. I gotta figure something out. My bday is next Friday and I don't wanna look like metty the snowman


----------



## toaster (Jun 5, 2014)

I have to go back and see what my "starting weight" was. My weight has been up and down the past few months but this morning I weighed in at 130.5! That's the lowest I've been in a WHILE. Trying to get to the low/mid 120s.

ETA: I was 133 in February, but I know in May I got up to 138 so I haven't been doing that well. Hopefully I'm on a downward slope now.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm primarily focusing on staying active. The scale isn't budging no matter how I change my diet, so not fooling with that. I have been consistently doing the daily salad and have extended that into June. I think I missed 2 days in May. 

Now I'm focusing on just improving my overall fitness. I am doing some form of exercise for 45 minutes at least 4 days a week. This week I am walking 3 to 4 miles and this weekend I will hop on my bike. 

Who knows what's going on with my hair. I will do a rollerset at the end of June to see if I have made any progress. My grays say that my hair is growing. It's just a matter of how much and how much I have retained.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 6, 2014)

IronButterfly - don't give up. I'm sure that in the process of toning you will lose weight 

toaster- congrats on getting to a new low!  

faithVA- that's awesome the way you are sticking to your personal salad challenge  

Prettymetty - good luck figuring out the cause of your tummy bloat. Hopefully it's just because of your tom

Over time my brisk evening walks with the dog have turned into a leisurely stroll. What used to take 25 minutes now takes 40. I have to pick up the pace.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> IronButterfly - don't give up. I'm sure that in the process of toning you will lose weight
> 
> toaster- congrats on getting to a new low!
> 
> ...



At least you caught it to correct it. Imagine if you pick up the pace and still do the 40 minutes


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 6, 2014)

I just detangled my hair. There was a lot of shedding today. It caught me off guard. I sprayed each section with aloe/glycerin spray and Aphogee green tea keratin. Then I put a generous amount of aussie moist on the ends and sealed with evoo. Im not going to bother my hair again until I get it done next Friday for my bday


----------



## toaster (Jun 7, 2014)

Finished my workout for the day already! Have some errands to run and I think I'll wash my hair tonight. I stopped taking my birth control pills on Monday and my body is sooo out of wack. Just going to continue eating well and working out and hope it calms down in a month or two.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 7, 2014)

Are you planning to have a baby toaster?  

I just finished 4 weeks of Brazil Butt Lift and I lost 1.5 inches!!  

Bust         36.5 --> 36 (not so happy) 
Waist       26--> 25.875 
Hips        39 1/8 --> 38 5/8  (so happy) 
Rt thigh   21 7/8 --> 21 3/4
 Lf thigh   22 1/4 --> 22  

I'm going to do this program for 2 more weeks and then I start Body Beast.


----------



## toaster (Jun 7, 2014)

GettingKinky

Noooo. No babies until I'm married. I just stopped feeling comfortable putting all those hormones into my body. I've been on BC for 6 years and I wanted to stop. Plus my doctor recently switched my prescription and I felt terrible on them. I will use other non-hormonal birth control methods until I'm ready for a child.


----------



## toaster (Jun 8, 2014)

I changed my weight on my heart rate monitor watch and now the heart rate I need to reach "cardio" level is higher and the calories I lose on my walk is lower. Boooo. I guess I need to speed up my steps. My blood pressure this morning was 115/75 so that's pretty good.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm down 2 lbs this week with the increased walking. Going to stick with my plan of exercising 45 minutes at least 4x a week. Going to set my bike back on the trainer so I can ride some this week. Also going to try to squeeze in a tae-bo session. 

My hair is slowly growing. Nothing major but my puff is looking a little better, so not having to struggle to make one. Going to put the puff away for another month or two and go back to flat twist.

I'm just going to have to stay patient and consistent with both my weight loss and my hair growth/retention. Stay focused and no set backs in either area


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2014)

Congrats faithVA. Slow and steady is the way to go.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to be in a bikini on 4th of July to go stand up paddling so I'm setting a mini-goal of losing 2.5 lbs by then to be at 133.


----------



## toaster (Jun 9, 2014)

Tossing a sliced banana in cinnamon and heating it up in the microwave for one minute has cured my dessert cravings. Still only allow myself to have it twice a week, but it's amazing.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2014)

^^^ Sounds delicious toaster.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm going to be in a bikini on 4th of July to go stand up paddling so I'm setting a mini-goal of losing 2.5 lbs by then to be at 133.



I want to do that. It looks like so much fun. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Congrats faithVA. Slow and steady is the way to go.



Thank You.......


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I want to do that. It looks like so much fun. Let us know how it goes.



I've been stand up paddling quite a few times and it's really fun.  It's also a lot of work if you stand up, when I get lazy I sit down and paddle.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 10, 2014)

My dessert--
Plain yogurt+ cocoa powder with sliced bananas. It's kind of like chocolate pudding but the only thing making it sweet is the banana. Since I don't eat sugar DH says my taste buds are skewed, but I think it's delicious. 

Next time I'll try toaster's warm banana with cinnamon.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 12, 2014)

I got a bottle of vo5 kiwi lime conditioner to detangle with a d a bottle of Chi silk infusion for my blowout tomorrow. Dh wants to go to the gym tomorrow, but im not trying to revert my hair on the first day. He better go without me lmao


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 12, 2014)

I worked out this morning and now I'm headed for a touchup.  I'm trying to cool my head with the AC so my pores will close, but I'm nervous.

ETA:  it didn't burn at all. This is my second time trying this trick and both times it was successful. The one time I worked out and didn't try to close my pores, it burned like crazy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 13, 2014)

I got a touchup, cellophane treatment and flat iron yesterday. I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the end and today I have silky, wavy hair. Is it wrong that I love it so much when my hair is smooth and shiny?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I got a touchup, cellophane treatment and flat iron yesterday. I slept in 2 braids with rollers on the end and today I have silky, wavy hair. Is it wrong that I love it so much when my hair is smooth and shiny?



Gorgeous! Shiny as always.....BLING!


----------



## toaster (Jun 13, 2014)

Gorgeous GettingKinky!!

There's nothing wrong with wanting smooth hair. I wonder if you could flat iron more often and stretch your relaxers for longer? I don't know, just trying to figure out how you can have everything you want.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Gorgeous GettingKinky!!  There's nothing wrong with wanting smooth hair. I wonder if you could flat iron more often and stretch your relaxers for longer? I don't know, just trying to figure out how you can have everything you want.



Thanks toaster.   

I already stretch 16-17 weeks. I probably could go even longer, but I still don't think my hair would like flat ironing any more frequently. I wish I could get this result with roller sets.   Maybe if I was fully relaxed instead of texlaxed....

I never know what I want. When it's not flat ironed (which is most of the time)  I love the volume of texlaxed hair. But if I were fully relaxed maybe I would set more often and have smooth shiny hair more often.


----------



## toaster (Jun 14, 2014)

Are you guys taking any vitamins? I obviously stopped taking my birth control and over a month ago I stopped taking Hairfinity . It was working, but my normal growth rate is pretty fast and I just didn't feel like taking hair pills. Last night I purchased a probiotic and fish oil, and I just took them this morning along with my juice and a banana. I thought these were two things I could add for general health.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> Are you guys taking any vitamins? I obviously stopped taking my birth control and over a month ago I stopped taking Hairfinity . It was working, but my normal growth rate is pretty fast and I just didn't feel like taking hair pills. Last night I purchased a probiotic and fish oil, and I just took them this morning along with my juice and a banana. I thought these were two things I could add for general health.



I used to take a multivitamin and MSM. But at some point I read an article saying multivitamins aren't really necessary so I stopped. I should probably at least finish the bottles I have. I bought fish oil to give my dog. Maybe I'll take it too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 14, 2014)

I did Body Beast Total Body this morning. It's a great workout and the trainer Sagi, is quite handsome. For now I'm mixing in body beast with Brazil butt lift. But after 5 weeks of butt lift my butt is just firmer, not more lifted.  After another week I'm switching over to 100% body beast.


----------



## toaster (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't believe I only have 3 more days of the beginner's calendar on blogilates! I really think it's making me more toned and flexible so I want to continue. My issue is that her monthly calendars are 60 minutes of pilates and the beginners calendar was 30 minutes. After the 30 minutes I usually went on a 45 minute walk. I don't know if I have time in my day to work out for 2 hours every day!

I mean, I know I could wake up earlier, and I'll probably see a lot of improvement, but it seems like a huge step.

This week I worked out for 11 hours and 9 minutes and burned 4,550 calories! New record!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 15, 2014)

toaster can you spread the 60 minute workouts over 2 days? Or does each workout kind of build on itself?


----------



## toaster (Jun 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster can you spread the 60 minute workouts over 2 days? Or does each workout kind of build on itself?



I think the workouts build on themselves, but they do consist of several of her youtube videos so I probably could split it up.

I'm already messing up by starting the June calendar on Friday, but I think I'll start from day 1 and just be a few weeks behind on the next month's workouts. I've seen so much progress form the beginning of the beginner's calendar, so I don't want to miss out on the monthly workouts.

I think I'll try the 60 minute pilates and shorten my walks on the week days. On the weekends I can have my longer walks. Also once my internship is over in a few weeks I'll have more time in the day. This is when being a student comes in handy.

But I must say, this is my second law school summer and I'm much better at working out when I'm working than I am during school. My schedule is the same every day and I don't always feel like I should be "studying" or doing something all the time. I need to work on making working out part of my school routine as well.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 16, 2014)

Between Thursday and Sunday I've been eating so badly. I haven't had fast food in ages, but I totally blew it this week. 

Thursday I had Taco Bell for dinner because I was at the hairdresser past 10 pm

Saturday I had Popeyes for lunch and then shared a big a** slice of pizza with DH as a pre-dinner snack. :nono

Sunday I had ramen for lunch so much sodium. 

Today my weight is up 1.5 lbs, but my scale says my bodyfat is my lowest EVER. I'm not sure what to believe. 

I need to get back on track to be at 133 for 4th of July. 

I'm am eating clean for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh, here I am - all fat and juicy. 

*Hair Goals:*

Currently CBL natural.
Short-term goal of APL by December 2014
Long-term goal of MBL by December 2015
I joined the APL/BSL 2014 challenge.
My next length check will be September.
Hair Starting Pic taken June 11.





*Body Plan of Attack*

Starting weight 215.8 lbs. 
Short-term goal 10 lbs lost by September 15, 2014
Long-term goal 30 lbs weight loss by June 2015.
I went ahead and set my calendar to remind me to weigh in every Monday and keep a log.
Exercise 3-5 times weekly with a variety of walking, step aerobics and my Total Gym (when it arrives).  Stretch daily.
Food:  

Try to find alternatives to my carb cravings during that time of the month.
On a daily basis reduce my food portions in half. (worked in the past)
Try to eat no later than 8:30 and brush my teeth to halt eating. (worked in the past)

My gut and back fat gots to go!! (my hair pics from June 11 BC which so _nicely_ shows my gut and back fat!)


 [URL=http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/sbvenus/media/a9e5dad8-fbfe-4c8f-85e9-46b457bd59af_zpscd470776.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff376/sbvenus/a9e5dad8-fbfe-4c8f-85e9-46b457bd59af_zpscd470776.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 16, 2014)

Welcome HappyAtLast

I'm setting new goals for myself so that I can focus on something other than the scale.

   - I want to be able to see my triceps when I flex them, so I need to lower my body fat and lift heavier for my triceps.   

- I want a 6 pack or at least a 4 pack so I need to lower my body fat. I can feel the muscles, there is just a layer of fat covering them.

   - I want to be able to do 2 pull ups in a row unassisted 

 -  I want WL hair with no bonelaxed ends. That will take me at least until the end of 2016 

 - I want a way to get my hair smooth without direct heat and preferably without rollersetting.


----------



## BGT (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Ladies! I had fallen off for a while, but I'm back!! Developed a new workout plan with a PT friend. Will be doing mostly cardio and 1 upper body weight lifting and 2 lower body plyometric workouts per week.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I met one goal today of finishing my last meal by 8:30. Mondays are free fall for dinner for our family so I made myself a hearty salad with salmon, mixed greens, lots of mushrooms,  radishes and red & yellow bell peppers.  I also had a slice of natural cheddar cheese.

It was good and filling - thank goodness!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not losing a single pound.  In fact I gained back the five I lost!  But...I am definitely getting tighter.  And stronger.  Now when I walk I don't feel so much like Quasimote anymore.  I'm feeling very erect and strong.  I look in the mirror and can see my hips trying to get lean.  My butt if definitely higher, rounder, firmer.  Arms are getting a little definition.  My stomach is going to be a beast, but now when I hold it in, it actually gets a little flat.  So I'm going to stick with working out and building muscle.  I put the scale away as it was discouraging me.  

Been wearing wash n gos for the last three weeks.  That "Anthony Dickey Method" makes a big difference....even though he didn't really invent the technique and I'm just revisiting what I used to do.  Not sure why I stopped.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 17, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> I'm not losing a single pound.  In fact I gained back the five I lost!  But...I am definitely getting tighter.  And stronger.  Now when I walk I don't feel so much like Quasimote anymore.  I'm feeling very erect and strong.  I look in the mirror and can see my hips trying to get lean.  My butt if definitely higher, rounder, firmer.  Arms are getting a little definition.  My stomach is going to be a beast, but now when I hold it in, it actually gets a little flat.  So I'm going to stick with working out and building muscle.  I put the scale away as it was discouraging me.
> 
> Been wearing wash n gos for the last three weeks.  That "Anthony Dickey Method" makes a big difference....even though he didn't really invent the technique and I'm just revisiting what I used to do.  Not sure why I stopped.



Sounds good! The scale can be a liar when you're losing fat but gaining muscle!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 18, 2014)

Pants I didn't want to wear to work cause they were too tight...... Fit nice and loose.

5 more pounds to go!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Still here ladies! Just trying to sort things out since this move.

No working out yet....I am losing weight due to less calorie consumption though. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Jun 18, 2014)

The CLA and garcinia cambogia combo are working! -4 lbs in one weeks!

ETA: just used the bathroom. Make that -4.6 lbs


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 18, 2014)

The 3 lbs I gained after eating crappy food last weekend must have been water retention because after 2 days of clean eating, it's gone. 

I like squats and deadlifts, but lunges are evil. 

I can't believe how bad my hair looked preHHJ. So thin and straggly. I look back at pictures and I can't believe at the time I thought it looked good.   I wish I had known more about hair care back when I was in college.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 18, 2014)

Are any of you ladies  gym members?   If so, how often do you go and what exercises/machines do you do?  I'm contemplating joining for just one year but I'm on the fence.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to belong to a gym, but now I workout at home with beachbody programs. I love working out at home, it's so flexible and I'm addicted to beachbody. I have a set of adjustable dumbells (5-52.5lbs) and a stability ball and a pull up bar. So far I haven't needed anything else. 

I do miss some of the group classes at the gym though. But I only went a few times a week and at home I workout 5-6 times a week.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I used to belong to a gym, but now I workout at home with beachbody programs. I love working out at home, it's so flexible and I'm addicted to beachbody. I have a set of adjustable dumbells (5-52.5lbs) and a stability ball and a pull up bar. So far I haven't needed anything else.
> 
> I do miss some of the group classes at the gym though. But I only went a few times a week and at home I workout 5-6 times a week.



Its nagging in the back of my mind that I'll work out more if I stick to it at home too.  Idk, for some reason I'm starting to feel out of control of my time and schedule - probably because the kids are out of school and have infiltrated my whole day - maybe I'm looking at the gym as an escape.


----------



## toaster (Jun 18, 2014)

I really enjoy gym group fitness classes and will definitely be attending again in a few weeks.

But I wanted to say that I finished the blogilates beginner's calendar today! Man, it was hard, but I actually see changes in my body. On Friday (tomorrow is "rest" day) I'm going to jump in the middle of the June calendar and see if I can keep up. There was a lot in the beginner's calendar that I found challenging, but I pushed through. I'm pretty pumped about it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm loving how firm my butt and thighs have gotten. Brazil Butt Lift works for sure for firming. I wish the program wasn't so repetitive. I'm starting to get bored but I should really do 2 more weeks after I finish this one.   Maybe then I would see lift too.


----------



## BGT (Jun 19, 2014)

5:30 am cardio. I hate getting up early but I get the workout out of the way and I feel good during the day.


----------



## toaster (Jun 19, 2014)

Day 6 of taking my probiotic. Things are really starting to... move. Weighed 128.5 this morning.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> Day 6 of taking my probiotic. Things are really starting to... move. Weighed 128.5 this morning.


Which probiotic do you take?  I take Enzymatic Therapy Pearls but not consistently.   I think ill go pop one now!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 19, 2014)

I have hit plateau. For the last month I've been stuck between 134-137. I really want to get somewhere between 125-128. Time to get even more strict with my diet.


----------



## toaster (Jun 19, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> Which probiotic do you take?  I take Enzymatic Therapy Pearls but not consistently.   I think ill go pop one now!



Just nature made digestive probiotic. I'm not taking it for weight loss, I'm just having some digestive issues that my doctor thinks is caused my prolonged birth control usage. But two birds with one stone and all of that.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> Just nature made digestive probiotic. I'm not taking it for weight loss, I'm just having some digestive issues that my doctor thinks is caused my prolonged birth control usage. But two birds with one stone and all of that.



yeah, I started taking mine for digestive issues and antibiotic usage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 19, 2014)

Im cooking dinner tonight for the first time in a while. My eating habits have been poor these past few weeks. Not to mention I haven't gone to the gym in almost a month. Now that school is out it is impossible to the gym unless I take the kids 

Today I am getting back on track. I bought a bunch of fresh produce and healthy snacks (berries, bananas, cucumbers, etc.) Diet is far more important than exercise so I am going to work on my eating habits first and gradually get back into a workout regimen.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im cooking dinner tonight for the first time in a while. My eating habits have been poor these past few weeks. Not to mention I haven't gone to the gym in almost a month. Now that school is out it is impossible to the gym unless I take the kids
> 
> Today I am getting back on track. I bought a bunch of fresh produce and healthy snacks (berries, bananas, cucumbers, etc.) Diet is far more important than exercise so I am going to work on my eating habits first and gradually get back into a workout regimen.



I'm feeling the same way.  My cooking game has been off for a while.  I admit i haven't been cooking the healthiest meals for my family for several months now.  I'm just in a terrible cooking funk.  I'm determined to change that.  

I just came from grocery shopping and bought ingredients for a dinner salad tonight with shrimp and french onion soup (I'm skipping the melted cheese on mine.)  I bought some of my and the kids favs for breakfast like artichoke hearts, 6-grain bread, corn beef hash (I know that's far from healthy but I let it slide for breakfast).

I also have a good plan for meal planning and I'm going to be working on that the rest of the week so I won't default to Publix fried chicken, Chinese food or Stouffers lasagna.

And I had been trying to decide between buying the Total Gym or getting a gym membership.  Today I ordered the Total Gym.  Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 20, 2014)

Peanut butter and bananas have been a godsend!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2014)

My hair is doing fine but I refuse to get on the scale. And my coworkers talked me into doing the Pee Wee Herman dance so I could get a free donut from the donut shop   So that's how my week is going.


----------



## toaster (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going to purchase a scale that measures body fat and water percentage tonight. I don't know how accurate it will be, but if I use the same scale over a period of time I should be fine. I'm nervous that my old scale isn't calculating my weight correctly and I'll be disappointed when I weigh myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## sunbubbles (Jun 20, 2014)

*I know Im mmmaaddd late, so I cant OFFICIALLY be in this challenge, but I really need somewhere to share my progress (or lack thereof** ) so Im a sideline cheerleader for u ladies!! Hopefully I can make the rest of this year productive! I should change my avatar pic, but alas, Im clinging to the past like faux leather to some sweaty chapserplexed, so the pic of the skinny me shall stay above, but that is NOT how I look right now!!*

*My stats are below*



Hair Goals 
Current Length: almost BSL 
2014 Goal Length: Full BSL or grazing MBL 
Relaxed, natural, texlaxed: Natural
Hair type: 4 A/B 
How you will achieve goal: Ive been protective styling for 8 wks at a time (braids/ wigs, etc), and keeping up with moisture/protein balance. Taking Priteva vitamins/ Biotin/MSM/Bamboo Silica


Weight/Fitness Goals 
Current Weight: 197 
Goal Weight: 150
Current Dress Size: 14/16
Goal Size: 6-8 
Fitness Goal: I love my shape, I just want it smaller. I miss the old me, before I developed an addiction to late night binges and fried twinkies (dont knock it till uve tried it......)

How you will achieve goal: Transitioning to a plant based lifestyle. RAW foods until I reach my goal, and then moving towards a majority Vegan lifestyle in general w/ fish a few times per year (Flexitarian). Exercise 5-6x per week. 3 cardio & 3 toning/stretching. SIMPLE stuff, nothing fancy.

IM EXCITED!!


----------



## phynestone (Jun 20, 2014)

Just dropped 12 lbs and so proud of my progress. My hair has grown back to the length it was before my last trim three months ago.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm going to purchase a scale that measures body fat and water percentage tonight. I don't know how accurate it will be, but if I use the same scale over a period of time I should be fine. I'm nervous that my old scale isn't calculating my weight correctly and I'll be disappointed when I weigh myself tomorrow morning.



I've had a body weight scale for at least 10 years. I don't trust the absolute # but I trust the trends.

Welcome sunbubbles

Congrats on the 12 pounds!  phynestone


----------



## toaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Went to an Italian restaurant for lunch and had a steak salad and one piece of bread. I know that's not great, but I could have had pasta.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Sigh my diet sucks. I keep falling off the darn wagon. I told hubby we have date night this weekend and after that I'm getting serious about my weight loss. 

Hair wise- I was planning on using my curling wand on my hair but flat ironed it instead.  Then I went to Walmart to get a much needed trim. I dk why my nape grows faster than the rest of my hair but there's a noticeable gap that I do not like. Oh and I didn't put anything in my hair except mixed chicks hair silk and a little chi 44 iron guard. Anyway on to the pics.


My hair b4 str8ening
View attachment 265885


While str8ening
View attachment 265887

Once finished


View attachment 265889



View attachment 265891



View attachment 265893



View attachment 265895



After trim
View attachment 265899



View attachment 265901


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 21, 2014)

I found some great free indoor walking videos.  Some include interval walking, strength & tone walking, power walking, step walking, etc.

I also want to check out her barre cardio workouts.

http://www.jessicasmithtv.com/videos/walking-workouts/


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 21, 2014)

My body fat % has moved to a new level. I am now consistently in the 27 range on my scale where for the past months I have been in the 28 range. When I started back in January I was around 33 or 34. 

I'm getting ready to do a T25 workout and then a Brazil Butt Lift workout. 

My flat iron is still doing well after 9 days. I'm trying to decide when to wash. So far my scalp isn't complaining.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 21, 2014)

I think my body is fighting hard again losing any more weight. I always have the munchies. I don't keep bad food in the house, but even too much good food is a problem. Sigh...


----------



## toaster (Jun 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I think my body is fighting hard again losing any more weight. I always have the munchies. I don't keep bad food in the house, but even too much good food is a problem. Sigh...



You can do it! Push through and maybe in two weeks your body will surprise you.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 21, 2014)

toaster
Thanks for the encouragement. These urges to munch are STRONG.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> You can do it! Push through and maybe in two weeks your body will surprise you.



I need to do that too! Especially with the weights.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 23, 2014)

The munchies got me yesterday. I ate an ENTIRE sleeve of saltines. 500 empty calories.   

Plus I just laid on the couch all day reading. I didn't even take the poor dog for a walk.   

As a result, my body fat is back in the 28% range. I have to get back in the 27% range.  

 I have to get back in the groove.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 23, 2014)

^ Probably helped get your water intake up tho. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jun 23, 2014)

Went out to lunch today. Ordered a spinach salad and 2 halves of slices of pizza. Will up my water intake, and eat my usual yogurt, dinner, and green juice tonight. Hopefully I don't gain too much.


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2014)

Weighed in at 127.8 this morning!

I'm loving my diet and exercise lately. I don't restrict what I eat, but every day I try to make good choices.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats toaster!  Are you close to your goal?


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2014)

GettingKinky

My first goal was 125. I think when I get there I'll want to hit 120. That's probably small enough. I'm 5 feet 2 so my bmi would be fine at much smaller, but I'm more concerned with my overall health and reaching a point where I feel comfortable and can maintain. 

I think it's been 11 days since I started taking probiotics and fish oil. I feel great. I've never had any health concerns but I'd like to make sure it stays that way for a long time. The next few months I'll focus on losing these last few pounds and regulating my hormones.


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 24, 2014)

congrats to everyone that's made progress. I dropped out a long time ago, I suck at challenges.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2014)

toaster-

You're so close!! 

I've changed my original target too, but I'm having a really hard time getting to my new goal. I may just have to be satisfied with my original target.


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2014)

GettingKinky

Thank you! I know you'll get past your plateau very soon. But definitely celebrate your weight losses thus far!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 24, 2014)

I've never associated my food cravings with PMS but I'm hoping that is what's going on with me.  I constantly crave food lately.

I'm going to stuff myself with broccoli when I get home.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm going to get twists soon. I'm going to keep getting my hair twisted for the summer if I like them. I'm going to moisturize and seal everyday. Hopefully I'll see good growth.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2014)

sj10460 said:


> congrats to everyone that's made progress. I dropped out a long time ago, I suck at challenges.



Come back! I gained about 5 pounds this week. I don't want to lose the weight, but I don't want to put on more. 115 is my max for now. My tummy just looks bloated, so I'm going to eat better the rest of this week. I really want to find a dance workout video that has a lot of resistance exercises. I'm going to be honest, I don't feel like lifting weights..  no sugar for the rest of this month. That will get me back in order, oh I got this rum raisin ice cream in the freezer..

My hair is doing fine. I want to take a good hair vitamin.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jun 25, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I've never associated my food cravings with PMS but I'm hoping that is what's going on with me. I constantly crave food lately.
> 
> *I'm going to stuff myself with broccoli when I get home.*


 
to the bolded GettingKinky. As far as PMS and cravings, it took me years to realize why I went crazy over Doritos every so often. Turns out it was every 28 days! I started buying a can of mixed nuts to have on hand for just that reason. I can eat a couple of handfuls and close them up until the next month without the nuts going stale. I didn't have that much control over eating Doritos.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2014)

Today is such a great day to be outdoors. It's partly cloudy, cool and the wind is gently blowing. Me and the kids are outside. They are having a blast. I used my resistance bands for my leg workout. As an added bonus the moisture in the air has my hair soooo soft. 

In a minute I'm gonna go inside and start dinner. Grilled chicken and normandy blend veggies with macncheese


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 25, 2014)

phynestone said:


> Just dropped 12 lbs and so proud of my progress. My hair has grown back to the length it was before my last trim three months ago.



That is awesome!!!  I look forward to being 12lbs lighter one of these days.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 26, 2014)

My total gym came last night. I'm so excited! I got on it and started playing around with some of the moves.  Wow!  I can feel it this morning. Either that's a great machine or I'm really out of shape!


----------



## toaster (Jun 27, 2014)

It's my time of the month. The past two days I've been sticking to my eating habits but I can finish my lunch salad which is unusual. I'm up 1 pound but I expect it will be gone next week. 

I have a visitor in town this weekend so no working out but lots of walking!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 27, 2014)

I did it again. I had seconds at dinner for no reason. I wasn't even hungry. Why am I sabotaging myself?  I don't want 8 months of work to go down the drain.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Long time ladies! I am excited. I hope to be in my own place by end of August. Anyway, I have been eating well, but neglecting to work out. This morning I did a few planks, squats, and kettle bell swings to get myself back into it. It feels weird not having a gym anymore. 

Things are great on the hair front. I am about 2 inches away from MBL in the back. I want to be there by end of the year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 29, 2014)

My flat iron lasted 17 days. Today I am washing. I think I will bun for the next week.   

I know this can't be real but this morning my scale said my body fat was 26.8%. No way it's that low. I'm sure it will jump up when I do my official weigh in tomorrow.

I ate a bunch of not so healthy food yesterday, pizza, burger, goldfish crackers. I think in the long run it may be a good thing because now I can eat healthy for a month or so without feeling deprived.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jun 29, 2014)

toaster said:


> It's my time of the month. The past two days I've been sticking to my eating habits but I can finish my lunch salad which is unusual. I'm up 1 pound but I expect it will be gone next week.
> 
> I have a visitor in town this weekend so no working out but lots of walking!



I feel you.  I'm so bloated with this PMS that I took a diuretic, which I NEVER do.


----------



## BGT (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! So I'm going for a pescatarian diet for the rest of the summer. My only protein will come from shakes, eggs, beans and fish/shrimp. I'm gonna be working out 5 days a week. I also took some inspiration from barbiesocialite and developed my own personal body wrap. I wrapped my thighs tonight and will do my waist tomorrow during a workout. I used hemorrhoid cream, Palmer's Firming cream. Applied liberally on my thighs and wrapped in saran plastic wrap. Used 6' ace bandages on my upper thigh and a 4' ace bandage on my knee/lower thigh. Laying straight legged  on my bed for 1 hour. Afterwards, I'm going to use my body scrub, then reapply the firming cream before bed. Will report the results!

Eta: Lost 1" on my thigh!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 1, 2014)

That Total Gym is so cool.  I feel worked out!  My DH got on it and loved it so much that he had me RETURN it and order the bigger, upgraded model!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 3, 2014)

My original goal was to get to and maintain my weight between 138-142. Now I'm at 136. I think I may just try to maintain here. Going lower will require fewer calories than I can maintain long term. I really want to know what I would look like at 125, but I don't have the will to get there. 

I've been bunning all week and I'm going to keep it up. I look better with my hair up than with it down. Sigh...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Moving has me 10 lbs lighter! Lol

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 3, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Moving has me 10 lbs lighter! Lol  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF



Maybe I should move...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Maybe I should move...



Lol. To somewhere with sidewalks and no st parking!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 5, 2014)

I had more soft drinks, 3cans, in the past 2 days than I've probably had in the past year. It's not even that good. I actually prefer water.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 6, 2014)

I just ordered Sebastian clear cellophane. I'm going to start using it myself between salon visits.  I'm thinking of using it every 4 weeks, but since I go to the salon every 8 weeks I will only have to do it myself every 8 weeks. 

I wasn't brave enough to buy the colored cellophane. I know my bathroom would end up a stained mess. I'll let my stylist deal with that.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Okay so I will be going to store today to get my fresh greens and fruit and start back on my Green Smoothies. The hubby said he would do it with me so that's a plus. It's always nice and encouraging to have someone around you support and join in. I'm looking forward to the rest of this year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 8, 2014)

I did my dry DC last night and washed my hair this morning. I had a ton of shed hair. I hope it's just because I haven't combed my hair in a week. I've never really had a shedding problem before.


----------



## BGT (Jul 8, 2014)

I relaxed my hair by myself for the first time. It actually came out great. The wraps have definitely been working too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 8, 2014)

That's great BGT. I'm afraid to try relaxing my own hair.  

After about 35 weeks of working out 5-6 days a week, I'm taking this week off. Next week I'll start Body Beast a 12 week weight lifting program. If that doesn't slim my thighs some I'm going back to p90x3


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 8, 2014)

I got small twists done and I am loving them. Maintenance consists of a scarf and braid spray. Def will be keeping these for a while. I didn't like how my stylist kept combing my loose hair while she was installing them. I saw a bunch of broken ends on the chair and floor when she was finished. So I will try a new stylist the next time I get twists installed. My hair needs gentle handling if I ever want to see any length from the this style.

I also like how the simple twists put more focus on my face. Def a different look for me and I'm loving it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2014)

My hair has been staying moisturized longer. I think it's because I use more oil when I LOC after I wash my hair. Or maybe it's because my touch up is only 3 weeks old.


----------



## toaster (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been MIA but I haven't stopped juicing, blogilates, or doing my walks. My weight is down and I'm happy. This morning I cowashed and did a wet bun. That was my staple hair regimen the last time I grew my hair out and I think I'll do it for the rest of the summer/fall and go back to roller sets in the winter/ early spring.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2014)

Any pictures? Bunnyhaslonghair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 9, 2014)

Im having some pms cravings today. I am trying to resist, but it's so hard lol. Once the sun goes down a bit I will take the kids for a walk. They need some sun and I need some exercise


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Any pictures? Bunnyhaslonghair



Hey GettingKinky, I'll be sure to post some.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm only weighing myself at the beginning and end of the month. So far since joining this challenge I haven't lost any weight. 

And my hair is what it is. I guess its growing.

But I have been successful in switching over to daily salads. I've gone from having salads 6 times a year to having a salad at least 25 times a month. That is HUGE for me. Now at lunch I'm not trying to figure out what to eat. If I haven't brought my own salad, now I am just wondering where I am going to get my salad from. 

I still working on the science behind a good salad but getting better. 

Now I just need to make the shift to working out on a regular basis


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

Eating well is 90% of the battle faithVA. Your salad challenge is awesome!! 

 I'm thinking of upping my stretches from 16 weeks to 24 weeks. I like the idea of only relaxing twice a year. Who knows maybe I'll transition to natural.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Eating well is 90% of the battle faithVA. Your salad challenge is awesome!!
> 
> I'm thinking of upping my stretches from 16 weeks to 24 weeks. I like the idea of only relaxing twice a year. Who knows maybe ill transition to natural.



I am quite surprised actually. Last year it didn't stick. Last week I noticed that when I thought of food, salad was my first thought and not last. 

Eating well may be 90% but that 10% is keeping me pudgy  I tried on swimsuits last week and it was not pretty 

But I will stick with it.


----------



## toaster (Jul 10, 2014)

faithVA

I've been having at least one salad a day because of you for the past six weeks or so. Lately I've been having two salads a week, but that's because I've been too lazy to make dinner. Tomorrow I think I'll make honey mustard chicken with carrots and potatoes in the crock pot.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am quite surprised actually. Last year it didn't stick. Last week I noticed that when I thought of food, salad was my first thought and not last.  Eating well may be 90% but that 10% is keeping me pudgy  I tried on swimsuits last week and it was not pretty   But I will stick with it.



Eating salads is healthy, but maybe you have high calorie items in them. I was surprised at how much I had to reduce my calorie intake in order to lose weight. It's really not fair. It's so easy to gain and so hard to lose.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2014)

Speaking of salad, I am going to make a garden salad with oil and vinegar. I need the veggies, but not the calories. Im going to avoid the scale until a few days after my cycle. No need to get all worked up and upset over my water retention


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA
> 
> I've been having at least one salad a day because of you for the past six weeks or so. Lately I've been having two salads a week, but that's because I've been too lazy to make dinner. Tomorrow I think I'll make honey mustard chicken with carrots and potatoes in the crock pot.



Nothing wrong with a lazy meal of salad.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Eating salads is healthy, but maybe you have high calorie items in them. I was surprised at how much I had to reduce my calorie intake in order to lose weight. It's really not fair. It's so easy to gain and so hard to lose.



My salads are 500 calories or less. I stick to the basics. I'm not willing to go below 1500 calories to lose weight. I would rather just focus on the exercise. I prefer to try to lose weight in a way that is maintainable long term.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My salads are 500 calories or less. I stick to the basics. I'm not willing to go below 1500 calories to lose weight. I would rather just focus on the exercise. I prefer to try to lose weight in a way that is maintainable long term.



I agree. Going below 1500 is not sustainable.


----------



## toaster (Jul 10, 2014)

Thought I would post some hair pictures. Cowashed and applied kinky curly knot today before bunning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

toaster 

I LOVE it!!! You're making me want to cut the rest of my bonelaxed ends off so I can try it.


----------



## toaster (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster
> 
> I LOVE it!!! You're making me want to cut the rest of my bonelaxed ends off so I can try it.



Thank you! I need about another year's worth of growth for my hair to hang that long while dry, but I bet your texlaxed hair will look beautiful in a wash and go.

But you can always cowash and wet bun, bonelaxed ends and all.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thank you! I need about another year's worth of growth for my hair to hang that long while dry, but I bet your texlaxed hair will look beautiful in a wash and go.  But you can always cowash and wet bun, bonelaxed ends and all.



I'm not sure my hair curls. I think it might just be waves/z shapes. I need to try. I bought flax seeds I'm thinking of making my own gel.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thought I would post some hair pictures. Cowashed and applied kinky curly knot today before bunning.




What pretty curls you have. I didn't even consider you had curls since I always see your rollersets. And the bun is very nice too


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster
> 
> I LOVE it!!! You're making me want to cut the rest of my bonelaxed ends off so I can try it.



How much do you have left to cut?


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How much do you have left to cut?



About 3 inches. I'm not sure I have the heart to cut it all this year. I cut 2-3 inches in April and I'm still waiting for it to grow back. If I knew for sure that I could wash n go, I would do it. But for all my bunning, I like having length.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> About 3 inches. I'm not sure I have the heart to cut it all this year. I cut 2-3 inches in April and I'm still waiting for it to grow back. If I knew for sure that I could wash n go, I would do it. But for all my bunning, I like having length.



Yeah that's a lot to cut off all at once. Keeping the length for bunning is key


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 12, 2014)

Twists are 1 week old  . Excuse the moisturizer on skin! And the app uploads sideways...as we all know.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 12, 2014)

Ugh. I really need to stop letting stress be an excuse not to exercise. I am determined to fight that tendency.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 13, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> Ugh. I really need to stop letting stress be an excuse not to exercise. I am determined to fight that tendency.



HappyAtLast, exercise will help you deal with stress. Try to just squeeze in something quick and short each day so you don't view it as having to be this big ordeal. eventually you can build it up to a longer workout.


Anywaaay I dont know why I'm even in this thread cuz I keep cutting my daggone hair.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 13, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> HappyAtLast, exercise will help you deal with stress. Try to just squeeze in something quick and short each day so you don't view it as having to be this big ordeal. eventually you can build it up to a longer workout.
> 
> 
> Anywaaay I dont know why I'm even in this thread cuz I keep cutting my daggone hair.



So true. Thanks so much!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm doing a clear cellophane at home right now (sitting under the dryer). The stuff is a gel and really easy to apply and not very messy. I think the tube will last at least 4 applications maybe more and it was only $26. I may have to start doing to color treatments at home to cover my grey. The. I will only have t go to the salon every 16 weeks for a touch up. That will save me tons of money. The only thing I don't like so far is that the stuff is just a bunch of chemicals and cellulose. I'd like to do cassia or henna, but it seems way to messy and time consuming.  

Tomorrow I start Body Beast. I can't wait!!


----------



## toaster (Jul 13, 2014)

I purchased a FitBit Flex today because Target has 15% off all electronics (ends tomorrow) plus I got 5% off using my Target card. I'm glad I have it because now I know my daily walks are a little less than 3 miles. 

The FitBit for sure cannot replace my heart rate monitor. I like knowing how many calories I burn while doing my Pilates and what my heart rate is during my walks, but on days when I don't necessarily "work out" but I do a lot of walking the FitBit will let me know how I did.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 13, 2014)

I hope I don't bug y'all too much, but I'm going to track my workouts and progress here. My plan is below. For my hair, I'm in crochet braids and plan to keep them till September and apply growth aids 3x weekly.
(My starting pics are a few pages back.)

5 days weekly is body weight resistance training via the Total Gym. (Sun, Mon, Thur, Fri, Sat)
4 days a week is cardio via Body Attack, step aerobics, jessicasmithtv.com and Billy Blanks, Jr. (Tue, Wed, Fri, Sat)

My eating has improved and getting better each day as I make better choices and no one can exercise for me -obvious, I know, but I have to remind myself.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 14, 2014)

GettingKinky i'm doing a bodybeast / piyo hybrid... starting today too


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 14, 2014)

HappyAtLast the more post the better. You will inspire us all

Whimsy- I'm so glad we're doing body beast at the same time. 

I love the cellophane treatment I did yesterday. My hair is very smooth. I think I'm going to make this a staple. And maybe even try one with color. 

I did my first body beast workout this morning. I was sooo tired afterwards and I know I'm going to be very sore tomorrow. 

My original plan was to use a stability ball as my weight bench but then I remembered that at one point DH bought a real weight bench, he hasn't used it in years.  It was stashed under the bed in the guest bedroom and was super dusty. But now that I cleaned it off, I'm so glad I have it. Lifting on a bench is so much easier than on a ball. 

I'm not following the diet exactly, but I am trying to eat close to the recommended 2200 calories at close to the right macronutrients split. 2200 calories is a lot. My stomach is having a hard time with this.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jul 14, 2014)

I worked out on the Total Gym (TG) today and did the complete "Starter" program, which is no joke. 15 different exercises!  I worked! See attached. 

I already had dinner and am done eating for the night. I have an early day tomorrow but I will try to do my cardio before I leave the house. Probably will do Billy Blanks, Jr. Breakfast will be rice and eggs with coffee and sunflower seeds. I'm ready!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2014)

For the past two weeks I was using those goody metal barrettes on the ends of my twists to do a bun and on the ends of my braids while I was sleeping. I think that was a bad idea. I hope my ends aren't too damaged. I'm back to bobby pins. 

I love how my hair feels after cellophane gloss, plus LOC and then air drying in a few twists. So soft, smooth and moisturized. I'm in love.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2014)

My chest & tris aren't as sore as I thought they would be so I'm upping the weights next time. 

Leg day is evil. I hate leg day so much, it's so exhausting. 

I changed up my breakfast. For the past year or so I've been eating plain yogurt with berries and crushed almonds. Today I went back to my smoothies but I tweaked the recipe

Old recipe 
---Frozen banana
---Frozen strawberry
---Milk
---Peanut butter

New recipe
---Frozen banana
---Frozen strawberry
---Milk
---almond butter (pure blended almonds)
---spinach

The spinach makes it look green but has a minimal impact on taste. After I finish the spinach I may try broccoli


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm going to start taking better care of my ends. I keep getting multi-strand knots with lots of shed hair. Every night I'm going to LOC my ends before braiding. Then I'm going to tuck the end of my braid into the upper part of my braid instead of using a barrette or a bobby pin. I tried it last night and it worked well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 18, 2014)

I broke another weight plateau. Im at an all time low since having my son. Hula hooping is fun, it's flattening my tummy and burning major calories. That's the only thing I've changed. 140s here I come 

My hair is doing great. I oil my scalp and baggy while I workout to create steam. Afterwards my hair feels so moist and strong.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I broke another weight plateau. Im at an all time low since having my son. Hula hooping is fun, it's flattening my tummy and burning major calories. That's the only thing I've changed. 140s here I come
> 
> My hair is doing great. I oil my scalp and baggy while I workout to create steam. Afterwards my hair feels so moist and strong.



How long do you hulu hoop?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 18, 2014)

Usually 30 minutes or more. I put on some music and then I set a timer on my phone to keep track of time


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 18, 2014)

Breaking plateaus is awesome! Congrats Prettymetty!


----------



## toaster (Jul 20, 2014)

I rarely complain about my hair but...

It's a lot of work. I have low porosity, dense, hair with very thick strands. It grows pretty fast and as long as I keep is moisturized and my ends protected I retain most of my length with little breakage.

But keeping it moisturized is work. There are no shortcuts. I can shampoo, DC with steam, detangle, roller set, and sit under a hot Pibbs for 90-120 minutes once a week. That takes forever, but then at night I only have to lightly moisturize my hair. Alternatively I can cowash every morning. Every morning, because if I take a day off my hair lets me know that's unacceptable. Cowashing really only adds about 15-20 minutes to my morning routine, but I have to do it every day.

Hair is work, but I want probably 18-24 more months of growth before I enter maintenance mode, so I've got to put in the work.

(currently DCing with my hot head.)


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 20, 2014)

I ate too much junk today. French fries and puffy Cheetos. Now I feel so bloated and yucky. I love puffy Cheetos but I need to stay away from them. 

I've got my prepoo/DC in my hair. Going to wash tomorrow.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I had some potato chips for the first time in months. I feel like a snail.


----------



## toaster (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet potato fries really curb my junk cravings. It's just so hard to cut an uncooked sweet potato properly. Next week I think I'll be investing in a dehydrator. I love craisins and want to see if I can make them myself.   

Hair pics: did my weekly cowash, DC and detangle tonight. After I rinsed I sat in a towel for about 30 minutes and my hair dried a lot! I was surprised and pleased. Applied cantu natural leave in, made two twists, and put my bonnet on. Will cowash and bun every day next week until Sunday when I repeat the longer process.   

My hair is the same length on both sides, but different curl patterns = wonky hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 20, 2014)

Your curls are awesome toaster.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 20, 2014)

Grilled peaches taste soooo good. Like pie filling, but you don't have to add any sugar. They're just naturally sweet after cooking.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 22, 2014)

I grilled peaches again tonight. This time I sprinkled them with cinnamon and nutmeg. Yum!


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jul 22, 2014)

Ladies, apologies in advance for my long confession/rant.  I signed up for this challenge back in December with all intentions of regular weigh- ins, postings, pictures, and triumphs.  Needless to say, this is my first post since signing up.  It’s been so long that I had to search for my original stats to see where I was in December.  I love the idea of challenges, but I struggle with the January start date every year, and in any form of resolution.  Fall has always been my new year and the time when I am physically and emotionally ready to try new things, and so here I am with a new and stronger resolve.

When I weighed myself back in December I was at 185.  At the beginning of July I weighed in at 187.  Yeah, kinda going in the wrong direction there.  With my daughter home from school for the summer, I had no more excuses and she got me started on an exercise program.  I’ve lost 6 pounds in the last 3 weeks and I am feeling good about my slow and steady progress. I am mostly doing yoga and aerobic activities for now as I build stamina, and we have a 30 day abs/squats/arms workout coming up in August. 

I plan to post progress at least once a week through the end of this challenge.  I have a weight training regimen already set up for September when my daughter goes back to school and I am on my own again.  I have some mini goals for the end of August and for the middle of October when I visit her for Parents Weekend, and I will continue to create and celebrate more mini milestones as time goes on.  

So, here I am recommitting to health and to myself.  

PS- My hair is great-growing strong. Protective styling for the last 8 months has worked wonders.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome back my1goodnerve


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 22, 2014)

When I wash my hair, LOC and then air dry in this style it stays moisturized forever. As long as I put my hair back in this style every day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 25, 2014)

How is everyone? It's so quiet in here. 

I'm on week 2 day 5 of Body Beast. It's the chest/tris workout. 

This is my 3rd time doing this routine. I tried chest pressing with 30lb dumbbells both of the previous times and failed. Today I did it for the full 8 reps! I'm so happy. Almost makes me forget that tomorrow is leg day.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Jul 28, 2014)

Weighed in this morning at 179.6.  I'm down from 187 at the beginning of the month-yay!!! I was able to fasten my size 12 pants.  It wasn't pretty, but they were fastened.  This Friday I start the 30 day guns, buns, and guts challenge.  School starts for me the day after labor day and I have my goal outfit picked out already.


----------



## toaster (Jul 28, 2014)

Same old same old! Juicing, Pilates, cardio, and lots of salad. Feeling good and looking pretty good too!

It's only been a few months but I think I can consider this a lifestyle change and not just a diet, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 28, 2014)

I know gaining weight is supposed to happen during Body Beast, and I know I'm getting stronger, but I still hate seeing the number on the scale go up. I know I was at a false low when I started, but I'm up 5 lbs. I may have to cut back a little on the food.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2014)

I havent worked out in over a week. Housework has me so busy. And the kids take up the rest of my time. Once school starts back in a few weeks I can start going to the gym after I drop off my boys.

My hair is growing nicely. I haven't trimmed since last October so im going to get a trim next month after my blowout. I hope im still close to bsl after the trim


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally checking in.. January I purchased a size 16 pants for an interview and the blazer was a size 14. Of course all that weight came from breast feeding. 
Since the beginning of February I threw out my scale because I got fed up with my weight one minute I think I'm losing next minute the scale went up smh.

That scale pissed me off so I decided never to weight myself again just go on how my clothes feel and how I look .

Well after a doing the Daniel fast for 3 or more months and excersizing here and there I'm now wearing a size 6 going to a 4 again.

My hair is coming along hopefully making it Mbl at years end


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Checking in. The only exercising I've been doing is walking to and from the train/going up and down the stairs.  I've lose some muscle mass, so I know that has aided in my weight loss, but I'm happy to see the scale go down that 10 pounds. I will get back in the gym when I start working again. I have been eating decently. Smoothies, salads, etc.

Hair is good. I still wear it in twists. I hope to retain about two more inches by year's end so I can be at MBL.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 30, 2014)

I need to step up my game in both departments - weight loss and hair growth. I feel like I've been PS (or rather just hiding with no real progress) my hair f-o-r-e-v-e-r and I've gotten too comfortable be the stylish "thick" girl!


----------



## levette (Jul 30, 2014)

I have some weight progress I am finally under the 160 lbs... I have 10 more pounds to lose I get to my target weight.. I have been protective styling with half wigs and buns... I will see if it had paid off when I get my relaxer this september


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Finally checking in.. January I purchased a size 16 pants for an interview and the blazer was a size 14. Of course all that weight came from breast feeding.
> Since the beginning of February I threw out my scale because I got fed up with my weight one minute I think I'm losing next minute the scale went up smh.
> 
> That scale pissed me off so I decided never to weight myself again just go on how my clothes feel and how I look .
> ...



That is fabulous. Congratulations on your great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2014)

levette said:


> I have some weight progress I am finally under the 160 lbs... I have 10 more pounds to lose I get to my target weight.. I have been protective styling with half wigs and buns... I will see if it had paid off when I get my relaxer this september



Congratulations. Great job. I hope the next 10 just drop off.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 30, 2014)

Kerryann
levette

Congrats on your weight loss. I love hearing success stories!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

Dh gained weight while I was pregnant. He started at 170 and ended up a little over 200. Well he has lost all but 10lbs of his "sympathy weight" and im frustrated, because I still have at least 20 more lbs to lose. I have eliminated my stressors so that should help with my emotional eating and binges. Now I just need to get consistent with my workouts. 

It is so much easier for men to lose weight and that is not fair  lemme stop hating


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 3, 2014)

How is everyone? Living healthy?

Tomorrow I start phase 2 of Body Beast. Thursday I get my grays colored and my hair flat ironed. And Saturday I'm getting a 90 minute massage after 10 straight days of Body Beast. (There's no break between phase 1&2 )

So I'm looking forward to this week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't overeat today...or yesterday. I even resisted the urge to indulge in all the free desserts at work. That us willpower, because im getting ready to start my cycle and I said no to chocolate! I think the energy drinks I took for work helped curb my appetite. I had Rockstar yesterday and Venom today. It's an expensive habit (energy drinks), but if it helps me eat less/lose weight I am good


----------



## toaster (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm doing well! Adding a little weightlifting to my routine this month for added strength. Even though my goal was 125 I'm hovering between 126 and 127 and I'm really happy with how I look and feel. I'm still trying to get to 125 just so I can say that's how much I weigh, but I'd love to maintain around where I am.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 4, 2014)

toaster. That is awesome that you are at your goal weight and happy with your results. 

I feel like I will always be a work in progress. Body and hair, but I guess that keeps things interesting.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 4, 2014)

Hair: Im sitting under the dryer doing a hot oil treatment. I love wash days, because I get to play in my hair. I usually have it hidden the rest of the week (under a wig). 

Body: I did some yoga today to help stretch my sore muscles, relax my mind/body and increase circulation. Some poses are really difficult, because I am not as flexible as I used to be. Im overdue for a deep tissue massage.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Aug 5, 2014)

Began the buns, guns, and guts challenge on Friday.  I'm sore as all get out in a new spot every day, but I'm powering through.  After a 7 lb weight loss last month, I've been disappointed in the numbers so far this month.  My scale fluctuates up and down a lb or two, but ya'll know I just want it to drop and stay down.  I think I know some of the what's causing the fluctuation- I haven't been drinking as much water, and I have not been sleeping well.  I'm working on doing better in both areas.  In the meantime, my clothes are a bit looser.  And since I know that I carry my body around with me and not my scale, I realize that I need to celebrate every success as it comes, but it's not easy.  I've also changed my cardio and I'm walking 3-4 miles each evening instead of the elliptical machine. My stamina and speed are increasing daily so I know that I am making progress towards a much healthier lifestyle.  

Still hiding my hair in a sew in and keeping up with co-washes and moisturizing regularly.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 5, 2014)

I need this in my life!, I've spent the past four months studying for the bar exam, and the amount of time I spent sitting on my butt.......shows .  I have a long term goal of losing a total of losing around 70 lbs, and a short-term goal of losing at minimum 4 lbs a month (but hopefully more).  I have cleaned up my diet and I plan to go to the gym 3x/week for starters and do a combination of strength training and cardio.  I already went once this week and plan to go again tomorrow (my gym bag is already packed).  

I already know what works for my hair and I finally have a basic but effective regimen down, now I just need to stick to it.  I want to finally get out of APL/BSL purgatory and move on to MBL & WL.

I'm 27 and it's past time to pull myself together, I'm finally out of school, so it's now or never.  I'm excited about what the future holds for both myself and all you other ladies who are making positive changes in their lives.  Go us


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2014)

Setting my alarm for 8 so I can go to the gym before dh goes to work. I might as well get some use out of my gym membership. I have to pay my dues whether I go or not.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

Freshly flat ironed hair.


----------



## toaster (Aug 8, 2014)

Gorgeous GettingKinky!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 8, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Freshly flat ironed hair.


Very nice! Did you straighten it yourself? I still haven't mastered the blowout/flatiron on my natural hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2014)

My stylist did it. It only took her 15-20 minutes. Even if I spent all day I couldn't do this. But she used tons of heat.  She uses a hot comb on the roots and she gets it a little too straight, but it doesn't revert until I wash it. I'm texlaxed not natural. 


Here's the before and after picture.


----------



## my1goodnerve (Aug 11, 2014)

My scale finally moved and I'm down another 2 lbs.  Woke up early this morning to eat a good breakfast and to walk the 4 miles to work.  I'm in training this week so it's a straight shot from home.  I'm keeping up with the challenges and there is some slight definition in my triceps- those triceps dips are killer, but worth it.  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 11, 2014)

That's awesome my1goodnerve


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 24, 2014)

How's it going ladies?

I just reached the halfway point of body beast 6 more weeks to go. I can definitely lift more weight than I could when I started, but I have also gained a few (3) pounds.  I hope it's mostly muscle. 

I'm thinking of chopping of the last 3 inches of bonelaxed ends at the end of the year. I'll see how I feel when December rolls around.


----------



## toaster (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey GettingKinky!

It's going well. Just got back from a 10 day vacation. I did cardio and weights 4 of those days, ate at least one salad a day, and only gained a pound.

I'm sitting here eating cereal with almond milk and have conditioner soaking on my hair from last night. I'm going to rinse and then do my blogilates. I missed it!

Because I'm at 126 pounds and 125 is my goal I'm going to try a new routine of 30 minutes of blogilates every day and 30-45 minutes of cardio every other day. Hopefully this allows me to maintain my weight while staying strong and active.

After blogilates I'm going to stock up on my vegetables for my juice. That's what I missed the most about being on vacation, not having two fresh glasses a day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm jealous of your 10 days vacation. And impressed that you worked out and ate well on vacation. Where did you go?


----------



## toaster (Aug 24, 2014)

GettingKinky

I went to visit my boyfriend in Miami. He works there so while he was at work I was on the beach, or shopping, or exploring. I can't wait to go back. Hopefully it won't be as hot.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 26, 2014)

I think that I officially made it to apl! I'll have to wait until I straighten again before making it official. I'm so excited.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm still in it to win it, though I've had some weight setbacks. still pressing on.

hair is doing well, but I don't know for sure how to proceed with my hair.  Wearing it natural is not always cute on me because I'm style challenged.  I feel like I look like a little girl...and I'm not one to walk around with a fro..as fly as it may be!

I'm considering routes like Alicia James regularly blow drying.  Ive also been looking into Reneice's flat iron techniques.   Im not sure I necessarily want to be a straight-haired natural.  I just don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I didn't overeat today...or yesterday. I even resisted the urge to indulge in all the free desserts at work. That us willpower, because im getting ready to start my cycle and I said no to chocolate! I think the energy drinks I took for work helped curb my appetite. I had Rockstar yesterday and Venom today. It's an expensive habit (energy drinks), but if it helps me eat less/lose weight I am good



Those have sugar in them...be careful


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 3, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Those have sugar in them...be careful



I only drink the sugar free energy drinks. Sugar substitute is bad too, but at least there are no calories 

Oan yesterday was my son's first bday so I had Chuckecheese pizza, salad, a slice of cookie cake and vanilla ice cream. That was my free day for the week. Today I am making bean soup and brown rice. I have to get groceries and plan the meals for the rest of the week.


----------



## toaster (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm going to a football watching party on Saturday. I'm bringing chicken wings prepped for baking and turkey burgers to make for dinner. If I'm eating well, everyone around me will eat well too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 3, 2014)

It's tailgate season my strategy is to bring veggie trays with hummus. And to bring chips that I don't like so I won't be tempted to eat them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 3, 2014)

So I'm getting back on track with this challenge. It's so hard trying to loose weight alone. Finally my hubby and most of his family are going to take it seriously so I have more support yay! Started back on my Green Smoothie Cleanse yesterday. Will workout this am when I get home. I'm feeling good about this already.


----------



## cynd (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been dealing with life lately and have totally and completely fallen off the wagon in so many ways, including eating and exercise.  My wakeup call came yesterday when I got LebronJamesbeingcarriedoffthecourt-like cramps in my legs while walking less than 2 blocks.  I've giving myself until December to see some major changes.


----------



## cynd (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought hummus yesterday and I already wish I hadn't bought chips that I like.  Good idea GettingKinky.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

So we started our family challenge on Sunday and I've been exercising and drinking green smoothies for breakfast and lunch. Also eating grapes or apples with natural peanut butter for snack with a light dinner. Not sure if I trust my scale yet lol but this is what it says...


Sunday weigh in at 236.8
View attachment 275323


Today...231


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Dk why it didn't attach my Sunday pic but here it is...


----------



## toaster (Sep 4, 2014)

That's excellent progress HairPleezeGrow!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> That's excellent progress HairPleezeGrow!



Thanks!  I hope I can keep it up. Shockingly enough it isn't as bad if that makes sense.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 5, 2014)

I have to make time to exercise today. My legs need a lot of work  I guess I can pop in one of my dvds or just put on some music and dance for 30 minutes...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 6, 2014)

Did my 2 miles today. I feel so good about this weight loss journey.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2014)

I worked a double shift on Thursday and today. Tomorrow I am doing another double shift. Monday I am only working day shift and Tuesday another double. I bartend and wait tables so there is a lot of lifting and walking involved. I lost my baby weight after my second son just by doing overtime. Money is tight so I picked up a few extra hours and I am hoping to drop a few extra lbs too


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

My leg has been killing the mess out of me. I'm unable to work out every day like I want to. It's my sciatic nerve and nothing the doctors give me help. But I'm still pushing through bc i want this weight off. Still doing my Green Smoothie for breakfast and lunch. 

Hair wise my hair is currently in a sew in that I plan to keep in until November 14th. Then have it redone again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 18, 2014)

Ooh that sciatic pain is a ****. I had it with each pregnancy and now occassionally I get those sharp sciatic pains


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ooh that sciatic pain is a ****. I had it with each pregnancy and now occassionally I get those sharp sciatic pains



I've gotten it as well with pregnancy but it never went past my buttocks and now it goes all the way down my leg past my calf. Ugh it's annoying and hurts.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Still doing my Green Smoothie and trying my best to get workout in at least 3-4 times a week since my stupid leg lol.

Hair wise- Still have my sew-in in. I'm proud of myself because today makes 3 weeks. I usually get bored and take it down after 2 lol. I'm really having fun with this install and love all my flexirod results every time. I may wash my hair tonight and set it again or just rock the natural wave pattern it has. I'm hoping that my installs until the end of the year gives me some gr8 retention! Even though I'm a slow grower I will get there. Oh and I've been applying my NJoy oil almost every night.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2014)

Working out is causing my scalp to sweat so I am going to have to wash my hair a lot more. I really need a protein dc this week. My hair feels off balance. It breaks when wet, but it doesn't feel overly soft or mushy. Idk what to do...

As far as progress goes I have been wearing a girdle daily to help with my mommy tummy. It is definitely helping. My waist is becoming more defined. I would like to lose 4 inches from my waist and 30 lbs total. This month is almost over, but next month my goal is to lose 5lbs


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 5, 2014)

My hair was dry, dry. I know I need to clarify but that's not an option while I'm still in these twists. I just heavily moisturized and sealed and it feels much better. Every time I'm tempted to flat iron I back out. I just want to retainnnn.....

Diet has been better. I'm getting the hang of it. I recently got sick and my meds made me gain water or something which threw me off. I've also been emotionally and spiritually going through. I'm doing better though so I expect to see progress before the year is out.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Ladies-

I haven't been on this thread in awhile, but I've been working out regularly. I just finished 12 weeks of Body Beast on Saturday and I'm taking this week as a rest week.  

I got my hair flat ironed on Thursday and I had ~inch trimmed. With all the trims I've done this year my hair is pretty much the same length now as it was in January, but I probably only have 2-3 inches of bonelaxed ends left. On the one hand I'm sad not to have length progress, but the straight ends are super tangly so I'm glad they're going.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to start deep conditioning once per week again. My hair isn't having it right now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey ladies. I hope all is well with everyone. I got a trim this weekend along with my blowout. I haven't weighed in a few days, but I can feel myself getting thinner. My insane cravings pretty much went away overnight. We have candy all over this house (Halloween is coming) and I have no desire to eat it. 

With only 2 months remaining in the year I have decided to bring it  I want whiter teeth, a smaller waist, and I want to retain an inch of hair growth. My current weight is the same as my starting weight (162) and that is no bueno  

I refuse to wait for the new year to get my life together  Let's finish strong and try really hard to meet our weight and hair goals. We can do this 

Eta pic from today. I will do an update in November and December


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

GettingKinky I am in the same boat with my last trim. I only grew 3 inches this year and she trimmed 1.5 inches. My hair is only slightly longer than it was in January. On the bright side I got rid of most of my heat damaged ends and my hair seems thicker


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

hmm, seems that I have been mia since July  That's probably around the time I started stuffing my face and I didn't want to leave any evidence 

I started preparing to go to France in August and I was fat then. I was fat France and then even fatter when I got back  I saw those pictures and swore I wouldn't take any more fat pictures for 2014. For August and September I ate, ate, ate and didn't do a bit of exercise. 

I started the Fast Metabolism Diet at the end of September. I refused to weigh in so I estimated my weight at 155. Based on the pictures I was way over that. I finished my first round of 28 days yesterday at 149. This system works for me and gives me a really great foundation to build with. I'm continuing to do all 3 phases a week at a time to try to get down to 145.

My hair is doing better. Last year this time I had a setback when I went to get a rollerset. They shredded my ends while detangling and it has taken me a year to recover. I've been doing search and destroys every wash day and any time my hair is lose to try to get rid of all of the splits without cutting my hair back to 2".   I am finally getting to a point where the splits aren't massive.

Friday I did a dusting with my SplitEnder and did a protein treatment last night. I've been doing the MHM method for maybe three months, not really sure. That has improved my moisture issues. With all of the trimming I have done this year the best I can hope for in December is NL. But not sure if I will even get that because I had such major damage in the back.

Nevertheless, I am glad to have solid regimens for my weight loss and my hair and that I am at a good starting point with both to move into 2015. After my back recovers I will kick in the exercise to increase the weight loss and tone up.

Unfortunately I'm still going to one of my various doctors every week or every other week. They still haven't figured out why my blood counts are off. I would love to be done with that issue by the end of 2014 as well 

Let's finish this year off strong ladies.


----------



## toaster (Oct 27, 2014)

Loving all the check ins. I'm 1 pound over my 3 pound maintenance weight after a busy weekend so I'll do my usual pilates, cardio, and eat my usual meals instead of margaritas and ice cream. I should be fine by the end of the week.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Oct 27, 2014)

Prettymetty what are you doing to whiten your teeth? I'm trying to do this as well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 27, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair I have been brushing with baking soda. I gargle with 1 part peroxide and 1 part mouthwash. I am a big tea/coffee fan so I have to stay on top of my smile lol. I used to drink red wine too, but I gave up drinking all together. I don't need those extra calories and I am so over hangovers


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2014)

Im at work bored...and hungry. I'm snacking on celery sticks


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im at work bored...and hungry. I'm snacking on celery sticks



At least you snack on healthy things when you are bored.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

My back is getting a little better every day. Last night I walked 2 miles. I want to take it easy for right now. Then I did a few yoga stretches. It's tightest in the morning which is when I should do yoga but that is a work in progress. I can't seem to fall asleep at night so I have a hard time waking up early in the morning. 

Tomorrow is my official weigh day and I'm excited. I had to talk myself out of having those almonds last night. Could have possibly thrown off my progress. But it looks like I may be close to 14?, ... I'm not going to say it out loud. Don't want to jinx it 

I'm spritzing and baggying at night and sometimes using my heat cap. My hair is staying moisturized for at least a good 4 days if not longer. I'm supposed to wash on Thursday but just not feeling it  It looks like it will probably be Sunday.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a date night with Dh last night (dinner and movie). I over ate a bit, but I will burn those calories today. I am only doing low intensity workouts while my hair is blown out. I haven't set a weekly weigh in day yet, but Wednesday seems like a good day...or Monday.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay this thread is alive again 

I'm trying to lose a little weight before Thanksgiving so that I can eat what I want that day. But I'm having an extremely hard time getting below 135. I thought adding Insanity to my weight lifting would help, but my body is refusing to drop any more pounds. I may have to behave myself on turkey day.


----------



## toaster (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm having some of the best hair days of my life. I've been fully natural for over 4 years but I'm just now getting to a point where I enjoy wearing my hair out. This is making me kick myself for cutting 2 years ago because I could be enjoying whatever length my hair would have been 2 years past hip length. Oh well. I guess I'll find out... 3 years from now.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

We are actually doing Thanksgiving at our house this year, so I want to look good. My family likes taking pics  and they always end up on social media. I know my hair is going to be on point. Just gotta work on this body. 1 week of no drinking at all and I haven't lost a lb yet. Im starting to think getting my tubes tied seriously screwed up my metabolism/hormones


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm having some of the best hair days of my life. I've been fully natural for over 4 years but I'm just now getting to a point where I enjoy wearing my hair out. This is making me kick myself for cutting 2 years ago because I could be enjoying whatever length my hair would have been 2 years past hip length. Oh well. I guess I'll find out... 3 years from now.



Don't look back. Just enjoy the best hair days ever  In 3 years you may be bored with the whole thing and leave us


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

Wednesday and Thursday are phase 2 of FMD, so I decided to not bring lunch but pick up a chicken breast with a side of broccolli from Arby's. But they put that luscious zucchini muffin on the side. As soon as I opened it I could smell it and it was calling my name. 

I refused to throw it away. That would have made me cry. So I walked around the office offering it to people until I found a taker. 

I've worked to hard on this diet to lose my progress over a zucchini muffin.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA tell me more about this muffin lol...

I just finished a bag of baby carrots. The kids love em too so a bag only lasts a couple days. I had sliced cucumbers too. Still hungry... I should probably start dinner


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];20717127]faithVA tell me more about this muffin lol...
> 
> I just finished a bag of baby carrots. The kids love em too so a bag only lasts a couple days. I had sliced cucumbers too. Still hungry... I should probably start dinner



I love them  They are nice size squares of moist deliciousness. They are fairly sweet so its more like a piece of cake. I'm sure its 400 calories of sugar. And I don't taste a bit of zucchini. But if you have every had zucchini bread, it is a moister, more delicious version. 

And when I finish I'm just gonna want so mo


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds yummy! I love zucchini. And muffins


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever's starting the 2015 challenge please tag me!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 29, 2014)

Please tag me for the 2015 thread for this challenge as well. Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

We still have 2 months to reach our hair and weight goals. Lets keep going strong ladies!!

I can probably drop 10lbs or so before the end of the year. I will be back next year to get the rest off


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought a bunch of fruit and veggies today to make smoothies. I still haven't used my new blender... I am going to make a cranberry, carrot, pineapple smoothie and I might throw some kale in there too. I got stevia to sweeten with


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

Down to 147.4 this morning. :woohoo: 145 here I come


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Down to 147.4 this morning. :woohoo: 145 here I come



That's awesome news! Y'all doing the dang thang in here


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 30, 2014)

I have been hungry all day. Jeez. Hopefully this is a sign of my metabolism speeding up. I drink water and hot tea between meals, but that does nothing 

Dinner will be ready in a few. I am baking swai fillets with brown rice and steamed garlic veggies


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 31, 2014)

I have lost 1lb since Oct 21st. I guess that isn't too bad. I was hoping for a lb a week, but I will take any weight loss right now


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Starting November at 146.4. Going to stick with the FMD diet until I reach 143 or 142 and then go into maintenance mode.

I looked at my hair tonight and it looks like I can claim NL at the end of December. Only my crown should be EL.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 2, 2014)

I wrote my hair regimen down for the first time in my life lol. Yay me! I'm done being so hair lazy. I need to hurry up and get back into my twists. Hopefully this Saturday I'll get my next set installed.

I've made a commitment to working out again 4 times per work. I also bought my first blender to make smoothies. Hopefully these changes get these last ten pounds off of me. I'm also going to deal with my emotional eating and gluttony. 

I'm not finished but I'm happy with where I've come.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 3, 2014)

I need to figure out what exercise program I'm going to do after I finish my body beast insanity hybrid in 2 weeks. Nothing excites me, but if I don't have a program to follow I will slack off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm going to the grocery store after I pick up my son from school. I need more veggies and fruit. I plan on making salmon tonight, but I'm not sure what to make with it. I could do angel hair pasta with homemade alfredo sauce


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 5, 2014)

Why did I stop LOCing regularly? Water + grapeseed oil+ DB transitioning creme is great. Then if I braid it while it's still damp I get a great braidout.  I need to do this every other night at least. 

I'm still working out 6 days a week, but my heart isn't in it. I'm just doing it out of routine/habit.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^At least you are doing it. I am just getting back in a routine. 4 times a week is working out for me so far (pun intended).


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 15, 2014)

Time to get up and deep condition my hair. If I want my hair to grow I have to take care of it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm trying to go from washing once a week to twice a week. I want to  kind of follow MHM and see if one day I can wear a wash n go.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been losing 1/2lb a week. It is slow, but after  a year at the same weight I am grateful!! Once I get down to my goal weight I am getting a breast lift


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2014)

Since the beginning of the year I've lost weight and my hair is growing, so I'm happy  I'm not going to stress over losing weight during the holidays. I will just focusin on maintaining. I do hope to gain at least another 1/2 inch in length before the end of the year to finish on a positive note and to start 2015 in a better place.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 17, 2014)

I was cruising along at 135 but I've been a bit lax for the past few weeks so now I'm at 137-8. I need to buckle down and get back to 135 before the holidays. Then I'll just try to maintain at 135 until the new year. Next year I want to try and lose a few more pounds.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Nov 17, 2014)

Aw shoot, wish I had known about this challenge earlier in the year! Well, whoever starts the 2015 challenge, please tag me! I need this thread in my life  I think having others who will support me will help get me off this darn weight/exercise hump and start gettin' healthy again


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to try a new way to apply my dry DC today. Instead of the relaxer method which is slow and tedious, I'm going to mix my DC with water and put it in a spray bottle and see how that works. If it works washing 2x per week will become so much easier.

ETA: I tried it and it was much quicker. I just need a spray bottle with an easier pump. I wish I could make the conditioner/oil/water mix and keep it long term. That would make it even quicker. But I know keeping product mixed with water is asking for bacteria.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 19, 2014)

If I had known back in college what I know now about hair and fitness, I would have been dangerous. I would have been beating the guys off with a stick.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm going to try a new way to apply my dry DC today. Instead of the relaxer method which is slow and tedious, I'm going to mix my DC with water and put it in a spray bottle and see how that works. If it works washing 2x per week will become so much easier.
> 
> ETA: I tried it and it was much quicker. I just need a spray bottle with an easier pump. I wish I could make the conditioner/oil/water mix and keep it long term. That would make it even quicker. But I know keeping product mixed with water is asking for bacteria.



Maybe you can put a preservative in the water. The conditioner is probably shelf stable and so is the oil. You just need to stabilize the water.

I've mixed conditioner with water for a month's use and didn't have any problem. 

Let me know if you find a good spray bottle. My spray bottles tend to clog over time trying to squirt anything other than water.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 19, 2014)

faithVA- 

 Do you have any suggestions for the preservative?  Or maybe I'll just risk it. I'm trying to simplify/streamline my life.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];20794981]faithVA-
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for the preservative?  Or maybe I'll just risk it.



If you are going to use it within 30 days I would think you would be fine. You can try some natural preservatives like vitamin E or rosemary oil. If you want to buy one I use optiphen plus when I do use it. 

Here is a list of more preservatives and some details on efficacy.
https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/library/preservatives.asp


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 19, 2014)

I ate a little too much trail mix today. It was just So good!!  

My hair is doing great though. I have had it blown out for almost 4 weeks  Yesterday I bought some new lipstick and I am in love with "Black Cherry" by E.l.f. I bought a drawstring pony too, but I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm still going strong with my workouts and deep conditioning. One thing I need to nail down is my diet. I need to stop eating so much!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Nov 26, 2014)

We had the office potluck today. I think I did quite good. I had a small plate of food plus a piece of cake. I had a smoothie for dinner. 

I've had an itchy scalp since I got my hair done. I've been rubbing my scalp with tea tree oil about a week but it's still kind of itchy. I'm going to apply mincazole nitrate to hopefully help clear things up. Maybe I'll get a boost in growth as a bonus.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been so busy cleaning, shopping and getting ready for Thanksgiving that I forgot to eat a couple times today. My angry tummy was a reminder  I am under my calories for today and I'm ok with that. I am going to make up for it tomorrow


----------



## Misseyl (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in.  I've lost 16lbs since July.  I have been using S Health to watch my calorie intake.  No exercising, just watching everything that goes into my mouth.  I want to weigh 140/145lbs by March 2014.  I figure now that my hair is natural, my body has to be naturally healthy too.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not apart of this challenge but I was reading an article that said exercising causes an increase in hair growth. 

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 29, 2014)

We still have a month to go hard and get some of this weight off. My end of year goal is to be in the 140s. That means I need to lose 10lbs. Sigh


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

I colored my grays and got my hair flat ironed last night. I love when my hair is bouncy and shiny. If my natural hair doesn't revert too easily I may consider being a straight hair natural. It's so easy to do my hair when it's straight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't believe 2014 is almost over. I've enjoyed hanging out with you all in this thread. You all kept me motivated to workout even when I didn't feel like it. 

It's almost time to make goals for 2014 so I decided to review my 2014 progress. 

Hair
--Trimmed off ~5 inches bonelaxed hair
--Stopped texlaxing in June - now have 6 months of natural hair 
--Attempted regular rollersetting but gave it up for braidouts because I'm lazy 
--Found a faster way to apply my dry DC 
--Remembered how great  LOC is
--Embraced the awesomeness of the scarf method
--Got my first demipermanent hair color

Weight
--went from 148 to 136
-- body fat from ~32% to ~27.5%
-- lost 11 inches from bust waist hips & thighs
-- had home cooked dinner at least most days of the week
--completed p90x3
--completed Brazil butt lift
--completed body beast
-- completed 5 week BodyBeast /Insanity hybrid
--walk my dog 1.5-3 miles a day

Happy Holidays and here's to an even better 2015!


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 20, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I can't believe 2014 is almost over. I've enjoyed hanging out with you all in this thread. You all kept me motivated to workout even when I didn't feel like it.
> 
> It's almost time to make goals for 2014 so I decided to review my 2014 progress.
> 
> ...



Amazing!!!!!!! 

Your hair a beautiful


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's keep this going ladies. I am still on a mission to get to 130lbs and get my hair to a blunt bsl or mbl with a V.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 28, 2015)

Prettymetty: I need this, too! You should make a 2015 thread...


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 28, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Prettymetty: I need this, too! You should make a 2015 thread...



I was gonna say the same thing. I wasn't a participant but it was a very inspiring thread.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2015)

I think we need a new thread to keep this going. Anyone willing to start a new thread? I already have too many.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 29, 2015)

faithVA: I'll do it if no one else can.
Prettymetty oke:


----------



## ronie (Jan 29, 2015)

davisbr88
Please tag me when it if you start the thread. I would make a horrible host. I get lazy, and I don't want anyone to feel like I don't acknowledge them if I don't reply to their posts. But I will gladly support you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 29, 2015)

ronie said:


> davisbr88
> Please tag me when it if you start the thread. I would make a horrible host. I get lazy, and I don't want anyone to feel like I don't acknowledge them if I don't reply to their posts. But I will gladly support you.



Tag me too please.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 29, 2015)

Tag me too please!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> faithVA: I'll do it if no one else can.
> Prettymetty oke:



Tag me please


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 29, 2015)

ronie Prettymetty EnExitStageLeft HairPleezeGrow
... so y'all just gone bumrush me with mentions into making that thread??? 
I see how y'all do!
I will get on it tonight, but I will definitely need people to hold me accountable because I'm probably not going to be the absolute best host either!


----------

